# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Komploti boteror

## ORIONI

*Nikola M. Nikolov 

KOMPLOTI BOTËROR     



PËRMBAJTJA 
CITATE............................................  ..................................................  ...........................6 
URTESI............................................  ..................................................  ...........................8 
HYRJE.............................................  ..................................................  ..........................11 
Kreu i parë BANKAT DHE BANKIERثT.........................................  17 
Kreu i dytë LUFTثRAT..........................................  .............................26 
Kreu i tretë ADAM VAJSHOPI..........................................  ................47 
Kreu i katërt ROTHSHILDثT.......................................  .....................54 
Kreu i pestë REVOLUCIONI FRANCEZ..........................................8  3 
Therjet e shtatorit.........................................  ..................................................  .............104 
Mbretëria e terrorit..........................................  ..................................................  .........107 
Vdekja e mbretit...........................................  ..................................................  ............109 
Klubi i jakobinëve........................................  ..................................................  ............123 
Robespieri........................................  ..................................................  .........................125 
Mara..............................................  ..................................................  ...........................127 
Dantoni...........................................  ..................................................  ..........................128 
Kreu i gjashtë NAPOLEON BONAPARTA.....................................130 
Kreu i shtatë DINASTIA ROKFELER..........................................  ...144 
Kreu i tetë REVOLUCIONI BOLSHEVIK......................................153 
Kreu i nëntë BILDERBERGثT......................................  ...................170 
Kreu i dhjetë (CFR) - KثSHILLI PثR LIDHJE ME BOTثN E JASHTME.....................174 
Kreu i njëmbëdhjetë KOMISIONI TRILATERAL.........................178 
Kreu i dymbëdhjetë SINDROMI I MUNGESثS Sث IMUNITETIT Tث FITUAR (SIDA)............................................  ............................................191 
FJALA PثRFUNDIMTARE.....................................  ................................................19  6 
LITERATURA E SHFRYTثZUAR.......................................  ...................................203 
BIBLIOGRAFIA......................................  ..................................................  ................206 *

----------


## ORIONI

KËTË LIBËR IA KUSHTOJ: 
Familjes sime e cila moralisht i dha përkrahje 
persekutimit tim. 
Atdheut tim fatkeq si dhe të gjithë 
të shtypurve në botë. 
SHBA-ve, që ma dhanë lirinë. 
Amerikanëve të cilët më pranuan si të vetin të barabartë. 
Duke trajtuar njërën nga temat më të rrezikshme dhe më delikate për shoqërinë dhe për njeriun, gjithë e më tepër përfitoj bindjen se ekziston një komplot i organizuar mirë dhe synon ta mbajë këtë libër të pabotuar dhe të fshehur prej shikimit e kritikave të lexuesit. 
Megjithatë, libri për herë të parë qe botua në vitin 1990 në gjuhën angleze në SHBA dhe vetëm për dy vjet përjetoi tre botime, e ndërkohë u botua edhe për të katërtën herë. 
Komploti botëror është përkthyer në shumë gjuhë, e tash po përgatitet botimi i tij edhe në Francë, Belgjikë, Kanadë, Rusi, Ukrainë, Turqi dhe në tërë botën arabe. 
Botimi i parë në gjuhën bullgare, po ashtu, nxiti interes të veçantë. Kështu që u shpërndanë mbi 50 mijë kopie. 
Sipas anketimeve shoqërore që i bënë shumë gazeta dhe revista, libri më i kërkuar dhe më i lexuar në vitin 1991 ka qenë Komploti botëror. 
Autori  

CITATE 

_Unë nuk besoj në njerëzit e mëdhenj të caktuar nga providenca; shumica e politikanëve të famshëm kanë fituar popullaritet për shkak të disa rrethanave të cilat edhe vetë nuk i kanë pritur. 
Bizmarku 
Nuk më bënë të madh talenti dhe aftësitë e mia, por rrethana që nëna ime ishte mikeshë e Soulltit, njëri prej të 300-ve që më ndihmuan. 
Bizmarku 
Diktatori gjerman - hebreu Ratenau shkruan: Vetëm 300 vetë, prej të cilëve secili i njehë të tjerët, vendosin për fatin e Evropës. Ata i zgjedhin zëvendësit e vet nga shoqëria e tyre. Këta hebrenj gjermanë i kanë në dorë të gjitha mjetet dhe mënyrat që ta likuidojnë formën e qeverisjes në çdo shtet që nuk do të tregohet mirënjohës. Plain English, June, 1921. 
Unë mendoj se në këtë botë ekziston një shoqëri elite dhe pikërisht ajo udhëheqë një qeveri elite e cila imponon qeverisjen përmes drejtuesve të saj, sepse nuk iu beson njerëzve tjerë që ti prijnë asaj. 
Ronald Regani 
Tragjedia e luftës është ajo që e shfrytëzon anën më të mirë të njeriut që ta bëjë atë më të keqen. 
Emersoni 
Lufta më mundon jo për atë pse vdesin njerëzit, por për atë se, njerëzit të cilët i shtyjnë të tjerët të vdesin, vetë vazhdojnë të jetojnë. 
Dr. Dufi Bot 
Suksesi i një lufte përcaktohet nga përmasat e dëmeve të saj. 
Viktor Ygo 
Lufta botërore, në të ardhmen si e tillë, do të bëhet me gurëz. 
Ainshtaini 
Lufta krijon vjedhës, kurse paqja i çon në varje. 
Makiaveli 
Të vrasish një njeri është vrasje, kurse të vrasish miliona njerëz është statistikë. 
Robert Kenedi 
اdo vdekje njerëzore më nënçmon, sepse edhe unë jam pjesë e asaj shoqërie njerëzore. 
Xhon Dani 
Në kohë paqe fëmijët i vorrosin prindërit e tyre; në kohë lufte prindërit i vorrosin fëmijët e tyre. 
Herodoti 
Nuk janë njerëzit dashamirë të luftës, por liderët e tyre. 
Ralf Bançi 
Po qe se keni parë vetëm një ditë lufte, do ti luteni Zotit të Gjithfuqishëm që asnjëherë të mos e shihni përsëri. 
Markizi i Velingtonit 
Asnjëherë nuk ka pasur luftë të mirë ose paqe të keqe. 
Benxhamin Franklini  

URTËSI 
Pak ka prej atyre që i kultivojnë lulet, e shumë ka prej atyre që dëshirojnë ti këputin kur ato fillojnë të çelin. 
Njerëzit folin gjuhë të ndryshme përderisa zemrat dhe ndjenjat e tyre janë të njëjta. 
Fuqia e një sundimtari përfitohet nga populli i tij; asnjë sundimtar nuk mund të ngrihet më lartë se populli i tij. 
Në jetë ekzistojnë shumë lojëra ku komarxhiu - edhe pse është i sigurtë se nuk ka gjasa të fitojë - vazhdonë të luajë. 
E vërteta është e përkryer, ajo nuk ka dy fytyra (anë). 
Metalet pastrohen me anë të acidit dhe zjarrit; njeriu - me anë të përjetimeve dhe provave. 
Gjysma e asaj që shkruaj ndoshta është e pakuptimtë për ju, por unë e shkruaj që gjysma tjetër të mund të arrijë te ju. 
Ti besosh bankierit se të jep hua që të të ndihmojë është njësoj sikur ti besosh dimrit se e pret me gëzim pranverën. 
Këngëtar i mirë është ai i cili mund ta shprehë heshtjen tonë. Si do të këndonte ai me gojën plotë? Si do ta ngrente ai dorën për urata plot me ari? 
Ju nuk mund të hani më tepër se sa keni apetit. Gjysma tjetër e bukës i takon tjetrit. 
Rruga drejt të vërtetës është më e shkurtë edhe pse duket se është e gjatë. Duhet shumë kohë që ajo të zbulohet, por shumë më pak që të kalohet. 
Në një pyell secili dru është taban në vendin ku qëndron. Në një shtet të lirë secili njeri është zotni në shtëpinë e vet. 
Një shtet lavdohet me rrugët e tij të mira; tjetri - me ligjet e tij të mira; i treti - me njerëzit e tij të mirë. Një shtet i mirë i ka të triat. 
Po qe se të gjithë njerëzit e botës e pranojnë një ideologji të njejtë, ajo ideologji patjetër do të zhduket, sepse nuk do të ketë me kë të vijë në kundërthënie, njerëzit do të bëhen indiferentë. 
Ai i cili e krijon një funksion është më i madh se ai që e zë atë. Për këtë arsye ithtarët e një shteti janë më të rëndësishëm se sundimtari i tyre, sepse pikërisht ata ia kanë mundësuar një funksion të tillë. 
Disa kombe e quajnë vetveten të civilizuar për shkak se janë të armatosur dhe të aftë të prodhojnë më shumë armë; të tjerët - për shkak se janë të paarmatosur dhe të parrezikshëm. 
Një qeveri që impnonohet nga politika gjithmonë do të jetë shërbetore e politikanëve. 
Realiteti i dëshiruar: përderisa sot shumë me kujdes dhe butësi të ndihmohet që të hypish në shalë, nesër shala të vëhet mbi supe. 
Firdusi  _

----------


## ORIONI

HYRJE 

Lehtë është të jetohet në këtë ujdhesë të madhe - tokë, por uji që e rrethon është i rrëmbyeshëm dhe vlon. 
Autor anonim 
- Disa e shikojnë jetën të bukur. 
Zhorzh Sandi 
- Disa të zezë. 
Balzaku 
- Të tjerët e shikojnë ashtu si është në realitet. 
(Autori) 
Gjëja më e dashur është lumturia. اdonjëri gjakon nga ajo dhe e kërkon atë në format e saj të ndryshme. Pasi ajo është gjëja më e shtrenjtë dhe më e kërkuar, atëherë pse ka kaq njerëz të pafatë në rruzullin tokësor? 
Pothuajse të gjithë flasin për paqe dhe sinqerisht e duan atë. Atëherë pse shtetet e luftojnë njëra tjetrën dhe njeriu për njeriun bëhet egërsirë? اfarë fuqie e madhe është ajo e cila na detyron të gjakojmë drejt diçkafit që është në kundërshtim me ne dhe vepron kundër interesave tonë? A thua, vallë, ajo është ndonjë fuqi e padukshme e cila e kontrollon tërë botën? 
Për çka shërbejnë këto mjete e tmerrësira të padëgjuara e të papara për shkatërrimin masovik të njerëzisë, siç janë gazrat helmues, armët e zjarrta, bombat atomike etj.? A nuk është edhe kjo, vallë, vepër e asaj fuqie të padukshme dhe mirë të maskuar për të cilën edhe vetë Bibla paralajmëron. 
اështja se kush qeverisë me botën në të cilën jetojmë më ka interesuar qysh në moshën rinore. Shumë vjet më janë dashur që të arrijë deri te e vërteta. E vërteta është sikur yjet që paraqiten vetëm në natën e patejdukshme. Ajo, sikur të gjitha gjësendet e bukura në botë - nuk ia zbulon dëshirat e veta askujt, përveç atij që i pari do ta ndjejë ndikimin e rrenës. 
Lexova shumë materiale nga autorë të ndryshëm. Hasa në shumë vështirësi përderisa e nxora në dritë të vërtetën nga literatura e grumbulluar. Konstatova se 99 përqind e literaturës ekzistuese kontrollohet dhe shkruhet nga fuqia e fshehtë, shumë mirë e maskuar. 
Pjesa më e madhe e të dhënave historike janë modifikuar dhe nuk i përgjigjen përcaktimit për historinë: të njohurit e vërtetë, të saktë dhe të besueshëm të së kaluarës. اdo komb e shkruan historinë e vet dhe e zbukuron në mënyra të ndryshme, me të vetmin qëllim, që para botës të prezentohet sa më mirë. Burrështeti dhe poeti i madh frëng, Lamartini, në revistën e vet Këshilltari i popullit, prej vitit 1849 bën përpjekje që historia të shkruhet sërish, kësaj radhe, me vetëdije të plotë. 
Qëllimi im është që ta përfshij dhe ta shpjegoj pjesën më të madhe të çështjeve që drejtpërsëdrejti apo tërthorazi përkojnë me njeriun dhe shoqërinë. Kam dëshirë që ti ndihmoj pak më tepër me të dhëna kësaj shoqërie në të cilën jetoj edhe unë, që ajo të mbrohet dhe eventualisht të lirohet nga armiqtë e vet. 
Shumë shpekulohet me fjalët: liri, barazi dhe vëllazëri, të cilat asnjëherë deri më tash nuk janë zbatuar në kuptimin e tyre të vërtetë. Luftëra, luftëra, luftëra prej kur ka filluar bota dhe askush nuk mund ti shpjegojë shkaqet e tyre të vërteta, për këtë arsye shkencëtarët i vënë në grafën çështje të pashpjegueshme. Në të vërtetë edhe ju do të bindeni se luftërat, të cilat nuk janë asgjë më tepër se legalizim i vrasjeve masovike, janë të qëllimta dhe të organizuara prej një grupi special të njerëzve. 
Kapitali i udhëhequr prej familjeve Rothshild dhe Rokfeler qeverisë me botën. Krerët e kurorëzuar, kryetarët dhe udhëheqësit kanë qenë dhe janë shërbëtorë besnikë të tyre. Ata e përbëjnë të ashtuquajturën qeveri botërore (dorën e padukshme). Ajo nuk do të lejojë që të  

vendoset paqe në botë që është kundër interesave të tyre. اfarë përbërje ka qeveria botërore, çka përfaqëson ajo dhe pse e pengon paqen botërore do të lexoni në krerët vijues të këtij libri. 
Lufta e Parë Botërore familjeve në fjalë iu solli miliarda dollarë, pasuritë e familjes mbretërore, Romanovët, të deponuara në bankat e tyre iu solli 50 miliardë. Kurse menjëherë pas luftës së parë qe planifikuar Lufta e Dytë Botërore. Shumë parashikues të shoqërisë sikur Klemansi dhe Morgentau paralajmëruan për katastrofën e Evropës. Të njëjtat fuqi që e planifikuan Luftën e Dytë Botërore e hartuan edhe planin për Luftën qytetare në SHBA. Sapo filloi lufta qytetare, në vitin 1861, ushtria angleze, frënge, spanjole, belgje dhe austriake tashmë ndodheshin në Meksikë, të dërguara prej fuqive të njëjta, të gatshme që ta shfrytëzojnë këtë luftë. 
Shumica e tyre nuk e kuptonin se çndodh. Por disa prej tyre, më mendjehollët konstatuan se janë bërë sakrificë e një loje më të neveritshme që nuk e mban mend historia deri në këtë kohë. 
Luftërat dhe konfliktet kanë ekzistuar gjithmonë, qysh nga momenti i krijimit të botës. Por ata kanë qenë diç si ndërprerje e përkohshme e procesit të vazhdueshëm të ekzistimit të njeriut, për bashkim dhe për një jetë më të mirë. 
Që nga njeriu i parë e deri më sot historia njerëzore është një aventurë e përgjithshme e miliona njerëzve. اështje fundamentale e saj gjithmonë ka qenë çështja e ushqimit: gjuetia, zbutja dhe ruajtja e kafshëve, punimi i tokës, ndërrimi i metaleve dhe më në fund ajo çka bëjmë sot. Moment tjetër me rëndësi në zhvillimin e njeriut është kultivimi i mjeteve për komunikim: gjuha, alfabeti dhe shkrim-leximi. Zhvillohet filozofia, religjioni, poezia, muzika, arti. Fshatrat shndërrohen në qytete. Formohen strukturat shtetërore. Perandoritë i kanë ndihmuar civilizimet e popujve të ndryshëm që të lidhen dhe kështu jeta e pushtuesve, si dhe e të pushtuarve, rrënjësisht ndryshon. Të gjitha rasat - të bardhët, të verdhët dhe të zitë, të gjithë njerëzit, pleq e të ri të cilët jetojnë në forma të ndryshme të qeverisjes i kontribuojnë këtij stadiumi të zhvillimit njerëzor në të cilin gjendemi sot. Prej kohësh e këndej secili shtet dhe civilizim, duke synuar që ti zgjidhë problemet e njeriut, gjithë e më tepër e pasuron jetën e njeriut. Të gjitha këto përfitime të njeriut janë në rrezik të madh gjatë këtyre dy shekujve të fundit, sepse një grup i vogël njerëzish i uzurpon dhe i shfrytëzon vetëm për interesat e vet. 
Dashuria ndaj parave është bazë e çdo të keqeje. 
Historia na dëshmon se shtetet dhe kombet mund të nënshtrohen në shumë mënyra. Mënyra më e thjeshtë për nënshtrim është lufta. Megjithatë, kjo mënyrë, duke pasur parasysh shumë gjëra, nuk është për tu respektuar, sepse fituesit i kushton shumë mjete që ta mban dhe ta kontrollon vendin e nënshtruar, jo vetëm ekonomikisht, por edhe politikisht, kurse të nënshtruarit përherë janë armiqë. 
Mënyra tjetër për nënshtrim është religjioni, kur njerëzit janë të bindur se duhet ti japin kishës një pjesë nga të ardhurat e tyre si nënshtrim Zotit. 
Mënyra e tretë, ajo thelbësore, është robërimi ekonomik i cili arrihet përmes shtypjes psikologjike, ekonomike, sakatimit intelektual dhe shumë mjeteve tjera që duken jo të dëmshme. Kjo është mënyra më e mirë dhe në shikim të parë, më padhembje. Të gjitha shtetet dhe popujt janë të nënshtruar ekonomikisht dhe paguajnë tatime, pa e kuptuar dhe pa parë ndonjë fuqi të dukshme, ashtu që i sakrifikuari edhe nuk ndjen se është i robëruar. Ata i paguajnë tatimet dhe taksat plotësisht në mënyrë ligjore dhe me dëshirë e vetëdije se ajo është për të mirën e tyre si dhe për mirëqenien e të afërmve të tyre. Robëruesit e tyre bëhen bëmirës dhe patronë të tyre. Të nënshtruarit nuk shohin kurrfarë fuqie okupuese që bën shtypje mbi to. Kanë të drejtë të rrëfehen lirisht, si dhe ti zgjedhin qeveritarët e tyre pa e kuptuar se shoqëria e tyre shfrytëzohet për ta hudhur pasurinë e tyre në një mënyrë ligjore mbi robëruesin e tyre. 
Të gjithë emrat e njerëzve dhe organizatave janë të vërtetë. Gjatë tërë kohës derisa isha duke tubuar materiale për këtë vepër e kërkoja vetëm të vërtetën, në çdo kohë dhe deri në fund. E tërë bota vuan nga ajo që e vërteta fshihet. Pasojat - fizike, psikike, financiare dhe shumë të tjera - janë katastrofale për shoqërinë njerëzore. Qytetërimi i sotshëm është në gjendje kritike - e vërteta fshihet prej njerëzve. Krizat nuk paraqiten plotësisht si rrjedhojë natyrore. Ata nxiten. Diçka apo  

ndonjë fuqi i provokon dhe i përmban. Pasi që flasim për të vërtetën, duhet të pranojmë se shumica e njerëzve gjatë jetës së tyre e shkelin e nuk e njohin. 
Në botë ekzistojnë shumë ideologji kontradiktore dhe religjione të ndryshme pa ndonjë kuptim dhe qëllim. Për njeriun e rëndomtë pothuajse është e pamundshme të kuptojë, të konceptojë dhe të vlerësojë se cila prej atyre ideologjive është në interes të njeriut, e cila - jo. Një fjalë e urtë thotë: Pasi që ari dhe e vërteta nuk gjenden lehtë, andaj edhe janë të shtrenjtë. 
Ngjarjet botërore dëshmojnë me siguri se për politikanët dhe qeveritarët nuk kërkohet moral i lartë. Dinjiteti dhe vetrespekti nuk ekzistojnë më. 
Qëllimi i përpjekjeve të mia shumëvjeçare nuk është vetëm për ta ndriçuar njeriun e rëndomtë të ndershëm, por të japë edhe një pasqyrë të qartë për ata që i mbajnë frerët dhe ata që qeverisin me botën. Gjithë e më tepër po dalin në shesh mahinacionet e tyre të pandershme. Hulumtova shumë materiale, u përpoqa ta kuptoj pjesën më të madhe prej ideologjive e religjioneve të ndryshme, të predikuara nga individë të ndryshëm. E studiova jetën private dhe karakteret e shumë personaliteteve të njohura të cilët i vulosën emrat e tyre në histori për të mirë ose për të keq. Përveç të dhënave historike që do tua prezentoj, në disa vende do ta paraqes edhe qëndrimin tim në lidhje me ngjarjet e prezentuara. 
Dihet se politikanët të cilët merren me çështjet botërore janë shumë të zënë dhe nuk janë në gjendje si unë që të ndajnë pesë-gjashtë vjet nga jeta e tyre dhe ta studiojnë botën, tokën, njeriun, ideologjitë, ngritjen e njerëzve të mëdhenj dhe rënien e tyre, si dhe llojet e ndryshme të doktrinave për të cilat njerëzia paguan tatim të shtrenjtë. Jam munduar që ta përmbledh atë më të rëndësishmen nga e cila cecili mund të fitojë, vetëm për disa ditë, një pasqyrë të qartë për fuqitë që kanë vepruar gjatë shekujve, e që veprojnë edhe sot e kësaj dite. Në prani të mjeteve ekzistuese për shkatërrim, njerëzit e tërë botës, pa marrë parasysh ngjyrën dhe racën e tyre, duhet të bashkohen plotësisht me nder që ta shpëtojnë qenien e tyre e cila është vënë në rrezik edhe ate jo prej shumicës, por prej një grupi të vogël njerëzish me mjaft ambicie personale. Paratë kanë vetëm vlerë ndërrimi në jetën e njeriut e assesi nuk duhet të shfrytëzohen si fuqi për të qeverisur me botën. 
Unë jam i bindur thellë se të dy fuqitë dominuese në botë, SHBA-të dhe Bashkimi Sovjetik e kuptojnë se zgjidhje e vetme e drejtë është që ata të kenë marrëdhënie të mira dhe me sinqeritet të plotë e duan atë. Udhëheqësit e atyre vendeve po ashtu mendojnë për një marrëveshje të tillë që do të imponojë çarmatimin e përgjithshëm. Atëherë çështë ajo që krijon mosbesim ndërmjet këtyre dy superfuqive? Përgjigjja është e qartë: ajo është një fuqi e tretë e padukshme dhe e gjithfuqishme e cila i boton paratë në botë dhe shkakton mosbesim botëror. Megakapitalistët qëndrojnë pas kësaj dhe unë iu drejtohem atyre. 
Në vitin 1878 zotëri Emil Zola pati guxim që haptazi ta akuzojë gjeneralin e plotëfuqishëm Esterhazin dhe suitën e tij të korruptuar. E tronditi tërë Francën dhe jo vetëm që e shpëtoi nderin e kapetan Drajfusit, por e pastroi edhe qeverinë franceze prej elementit të korruptuar. Aspak nuk mendoj që të krahasohem me shkrimtarin dhe humanistin e madh, Zolën, nuk mendoj se edhe unë - njeri i rëndomtë - kam të drejtë që ta akuzoj tërë këtë lojë të fshehtë të megabankave dhe të kapitalit. 
Në vitin 1880 Dizraeli pohon se shoqëria njerëzore kontrollohet nga organizata të fshehta, qëllimi kryesor i të cilave është që të hudhin çfarëdo qeveri kushtetutare, që ta marrin tokën nga pronarët e tyre, ti zhdukin të varfërit dhe klasën e mesme, si dhe religjionet. Revolucionet nuk janë kryengritje ose rebelim i të varfërit, por komplot konspirativ i të pasurit me seli në Njujork; një superfuqi kapitaliste e cila në emër të të varfërit dhe të atyre që u bëhet e padrejtë e sundon botën. Ajo dominon dhe i drejton si socializmin ashtu edhe komunizmin në botë. Kështu që, për shebull, çdo vendim të cilin e sillte Partia Komuniste Amerikane është dashur patjetër të vërtetohet prej një personaliteti me emrin Artur Goldshmith. Ai nuk ishte vetëm një amerikan i pasur, por edhe anëtar i Partisë Komuniste. Po qe se ai i vërtetonte vendimet e marra nga Partia Komuniste Amerikane, atëherë ata pranoheshin nga Moska dhe e kundërta, po qe se ai nuk i vërtetonte edhe prej Moske nuk iu jepej pëlqim.  

Po qe se njerëzit e dijnë se çka fshihet pas gjithë kësaj ata do të vetëdijësohen dhe do të kërkojnë llogari prej zotërinjve të cilët bëjnë çmos në emër të njeriut dhe për njeriun. 
I zgjodha revolucionin francez të vitit 1789 dhe atë të Bashkimit Sovjetik të vitit 1919, sepse këta janë shprehësit më të qartë të kësaj lëvizjeje tinzake - objekt kryesor të këtij libri. Këta dy revolucione shumë qartë i tregojnë fajtorët kryesorë për të gjitha mosukseset njerëzore në botë, siç janë inflacionet, depresionet financiare, kryengritjet, revolucionet dhe luftërat.

----------


## ORIONI

Kreu i parë *BANKAT DHE BANKIERËT*  

A e dini se çka nuk mundet asnjëherë të kënaqet? 
-Syri i pangopur - të gjitha bankat botërore nuk mund ti plotësojnë dëshirat e tij. 
Fjalë e urtë persiane 
Sistemi bankar e ka nismën e tij në Babilon para rreth 3 mijë vjetësh. Shkaktar për zbulimin e tij është ari. Pasi që ata të cilët kanë poseduar ari nuk kanë mund ta bajnë me vete metalin e rëndë, e kanë lënë nën kujdesjen e ndonjë miku te i cili kanë pasur besim. Ndërsa ai u ka dhënë një copë pergament ose lëkurë me nënshkrimin ose vulën e tij. Më vonë, çdonjëri që ia ka sjellë atë vërtetim ruajtësit ka mund ta marrë arin. Gjatë kohës ky sistem bëhet i njohur. Njerëzit specialë e gjithë më profesionalë bëhen ruajtës të arit dhe ata fillojnë ti ruajnë arkat e shumë njerëzve të pasur. Në participimet e tyre tregtare, pronarët e arit më vonë fillojnë që ata vërtetime ti ndërrojnë në mes veti, kështu që nuk ishte patjetër që ari të merrej prej ruajtësit. Bëheshin vetëm ndërrime të pronarëve. Në këtë mënyrë te ruajtësi grumbullohej ari dhe gjërat e çmueshme. Edhe pse ky metal i shtrenjtë nuk ishte i tyre, ruajtësit fillojnë tua japin hua tregtarëve tjerë, të cilët iu paguanin një përqindje për shfrytëzimin e tij. Më vonë këta ruajtës të arit dhe të gjërave të çmueshme bëhen të njohur me emrin fajdexhinj. 
Në shekullin e mesëm fajdeja u ndalua. Pak më vonë, në kohën e marshimeve kryqtare shumë u rrit tregtia në Evropë, gjë që krijoi kushte për formimin e bankës së parë ndërkombëtare. 
Aty kah gjysma e shekullit të XV Kosimo de Mediqi e themeloi një bankë ndërkombëtare me seli në Firencë. Kjo ndoshta është banka e parë më e përkryer në atë kohë me përfaqësitë e saj në qytetet e tjera italiane, si dhe në Avinjon dhe Londër. Në filialën romake banka i ruante llogaritë dhe avoaret e papës. Fajdeja që e fitonte banka ishte 10 përqind. 
Në shekullin XVI importohen prej Amerikës Jugore në Spanjë sasi të mëdha të arit, gjë që jep idenë dhe mundësinë për kreditim. Gjatë këtij shekulli themelohen edhe bankat e para moderne, prej të cilave disa ekzistojnë edhe sot e kësaj dite: Banko di Santo Spirito në Romë, Monte de Peata në Napoli dhe Banko di Palermo në Sicili. 
Këta banka e kanë finansuar tregtinë ndërkombëtare, grumbullojnë fitime të mëdha prej fajdeve dhe më shumë prej dallimit të valutës. Faza më e rëndësishme në zhvillimin e bankave paraqitet në momentin kur ata fillojnë të shërbehen me paratë e huaja dhe kur fillojnë ti shfrytëzojnë deponimet dhe kursimet e njerëzve. Ata iu paguajnë deponuesve njëfarë dhurate minimale, kurse paratë e tyre ua japin njerëzve të tjerë, organizatave dhe shteteve me kamata shumë më të mëdha. Shfrytëzohen mashtrime të ndryshme që përkojnë me emrat e bankave. Disa prej tyre janë quajtur Banka nacionale për të qenë më bindëse dhe më stabile. Banka e parë e këtij lloji në vitin 1674 e mori emrin Banka nacionale suedeze. Pas saj vijon Banka nacionale angleze në vitin 1694, kur një grup tregtarësh bënë marrëveshje që tia japin 1.200 milionë funta hua mbretit Vilhelm III me 8 përqind kamatë. Përveç kësaj ata fitojnë edhe të drejtën e monopolit për të botuar banknota dhe të pranojnë depozit. 
Kah mesi i shekullit XVII Rothshildi sjell një sistem shumë më modern dhe më të përkryer bankar. Ai i dërgon pesë djemtë e tij në kryeqytetet financiare të Evropës: në Paris, Vjenë, Napol, Frankfurt dhe Londër.  

Rothshildi formon edhe sistemin më të shpejtë komunikativ me pëllumba, korierë dhe agjentë të vet. 
Njëri ndër faktorët më të rëndësishëm për suksesin e Rothshildit është informimi i tij i gjerë i jashtëzakonshëm politik dhe ekonomik. Ai i pari informohet për fitoren te Vaterloja, gjë që i mundëson që nëpërmjet manipulimeve të mundshme tregtare të grumbullojë pasuri të mëdha. Djemtë e tij bëhen bankierë privatë të kalibrit ndërkombëtar, financojnë hekurudha, shoqëri për sigurime dhe projekte ndërkombëtare. Në atë kohë Rothshildët tashmë bëhen të zotët dhe mësuesit e kapitalizmit ndërkombëtar. 
Paratë janë Zot të kohës sonë, thotë filozofi Hajne, kurse Rothshildi dhe djemtë e tij janë profetët e tij. Shumë shtete dhe qeveri evropiane kanë qenë të mvarur prej bankave të Rothshildit, posaçërisht anglezët. Në vitin 1847 Rothshildët i japin para hua Irlandës për shkak të urisë së madhe që e kishte përfshirë atë; e financojnë luftën e Krimesë dhe i japin mjete Anglisë që ta blejë gjysmën e Kanalit të Suezit prej Egjiptit në vitin 1876. 
Kreditanshtallt Banka në Vjenë e udhëhequr nga Solomon Rothshildi bëhet banka kryesore depozitore e Austro-Hungarisë. Banka britanike e Rothshildit i financon minierat e arit në Amerikën Jugore. 
Prej mbarimit të luftërave të Napoleonit, në vitin 1815 e deri në fillim të shekullit XX, Londra ka qenë qendër botërore financiare dhe qyteti më i pasur. Nga e tërë bota arrinin pasuri dhe para në Londër, sepse konsiderohej se ai është vendi më i sigurtë dhe më i dobishëm për ti deponuar paratë, si dhe për të marrë hua. Në atë kohë depoziti në bankat e Londrës ishte 120 milionë funta, përkundër atij në Nju-Jork i cili ishte 40 milionë funta, në Paris 13 milionë dhe në Gjermani 8 milionë. 
Në atë kohë bankierët në Londër gëzonin respekt më të lartë. Zakonisht krediti dhe besimi dorëzoheshin sipas trashëgimisë prej babës në djalin. Ndër bankierët dhe tregtarët që u vendosën në Londër ishin edhe dy djemtë e tregtarit të njohur gjerman me rrobe Johan Beringut. Djali i tij, Francisi, u bë i famshëm si një ndër bankierët më të mëdhenj në kohën e tij. Pas vdekjes, në vitin 1910, ai la pas veti një pasuri prej rreth shtatë milionë funta. Familja Beringovët, njësoj sikur Rothshildët, ka pasur të drejtë të hyjë në qeverinë britanike, të cilën e kanë financuar. Përderisa Rothshildët u orientuan nga Evropa, Beringovët u drejtuan nga bota e re - Amerika. Ata e financuan bankën e Njujorkut në vitin 1823, shtetin e Luizianës dhe shumë të tjerë, i ndihmuan hekurudhat amerikane dhe u bënë kreditorët më të mëdhenj amerikanë. 
Rreth vitit 1880 të ardhurat e Beringovëve kanë qenë më të vogla se të Rothshildëve, por besimi i njerëzve ndaj firmës ka qenë më i madh. Beringovët i japin shumë hua Argjentinës e cila kah viti 1880 shumë shpejt lulëzoi ekonomikisht dhe tërhoqi shumë emigrantë dhe kapital nga Evropa. Megjithatë, kah viti 1890 qeveria e korruptuar argjentinase e sjell vendin në një gjendje të mjerueshme. Deponuesit dhe kursimtarët e humbën besimin e tyre. Filloi katastrofa financiare dhe Beringovët bankrotuan. Kjo krizë la gjurmë në tërë botën, por më shumë humbën investitorët e Londrës. 
Kahmoti ari ka filluar të luajë rolin e dorës së parë në jetën ekonomike të shteteve. Baza e artë e parave ka vlerë shumë të madhe. Vlera e metalit të verdhë është caktuar nga tregu i lirë, do të thotë nga parimi i kërkesës dhe ofertës. Tash, megjithatë, gjendja krejtësisht ka ndryshuar. Vlera e arit nuk caktohet më nga tregu i lirë, por nga pesë tregtarët më të mëdhenj botëror me ari. Dy herë në ditë në Londër, në kabinetin e Rothshildit dhe dijve të tij tubohen ata pesë magnatë dhe e caktojnë çmimin e arit me të cilin atë ditë ai do të shitet dhe do të blehet. 
Pasi që ari ka qenë dhe gjendet në sasi shumë të kufizuara, në arka pothuajse është e pamundshme të bëhen keqpërdorime me të. 
E gjithë ajo që paramendoi njeriu mund të jetë shumë e çmueshme dhe e dobishme, po qe se shfrytëzohet drejtë, por mund të bëhet edhe përbindësh. 
Shumë magacionerë të pandershëm, bile edhe sundimtarë, kanë menduar se si ta shfrytëzojnë atë. Një rast klasik në lidhje me këtë ka ndodhur midis viteve 1716 dhe 1722 në  

Francë. Kjo është nisma e të gjitha manipulimeve financiare që ekzistojnë dhe shfrytëzohen deri më sot. 
Pas vdekjes së Mbretit diell Luj XIV në vitin 1715, Franca u gjet para bankrotimit të tërësishëm. Ky mbret i Francës për dallim nga të tjerët nuk synoi të arrijë famë me anë të luftërave. Ai ka pasur për qëllim që të mbahet mend sundimi i tij me madhështi dhe shkëlqim, të shquhet si udhëheqës i klasicizmit francez. Ai me të vërtetë arriti ta bëjë një gjë të tillë duke e ngritur jashtëzakonisht shumë prestigjin e Francës në çdo aspekt jo vetëm si fuqi politike, por edhe si një ndër kombet më të kulturuara. Megjithatë, ai të gjithë këtë e arriti me shkatërrimin ekonomik dhe financiar. Pas tij Franca mbeti borxh 3 miliardë funta (përafërsisht aq franka të sotshme). 
Një irlandez i gjykuar për vrasje arrinë të strehohet në Francë dhe ta bindë qeverinë franceze se është në gjendje ta shpëtojë ekonominë e saj. Në atë kohë bankat private e kontrollonin furnizimin e vendit me para në të cilat ishin të deponuara sasi të nevojshme të arit. Ari ka qenë i kufizuar dhe nuk ka pasur mundësi të lëshohen më shumë para se sa kanë pasur mbulesë ari. 
Irlandezi i cili quhej Zhan Lou fiton të drejtë ekskluzive me dekret mbretëror që ta furnizojë shtetin me para. Ai lëshoi në qarkullim më shumë para se sa kishin mbulesë të vërtetë ari dhe në këtë mënyrë për një kohë të shkurtër i lau borxhet e shtetit. Të gjithë e lavdonin si gjeni të ekonomisë pa e pasur të qartë se çka do të ndodh më vonë. Teprica e parave që i lëshoi ai në qarkullim e zvogëloi si tërësi vlerën e vërtetë të parave. Sundimtarët, si dhe Zhan Lou, shashtisen dhe e rritin mjaft dallimin e parave, gjë që shkakton rritjen e çmimeve të mallrave, të shërbimeve dhe të gjërave tjera në përgjithësi. Si rrjedhojë e saj paraqitet inflacioni dhe kriza ekonomike. Zhan Lou ikë nga Franca, kurse shteti e ndalë lëshimin e rrejshëm të parave në qarkullim. 
Mënyra tjetër nga e cila janë dëmtuar njerëzit janë edhe monedhat e arta dhe të argjendta. Përderisa metalet e çmueshme janë deponuar në monedha të vlerës së njëjtë, njerëzit nuk janë dëmtuar. Mirëpo, bankat private dhe ato që kanë pasur dhe kanë monopol mbi paratë fillojnë që arit ti shtojnë përzierje të ndryshme si bakër dhe metale tjera të padobishme, gjë që e zvoglon vlerën e vërtetë të parave dhe në këtë mënyrë bankat pasurohen pa masë në llogari të njerëzve. 
Perandoria e hershme romake e ka praktikuar sistemin e njëjtë. Monedhat e tyre të para kanë përmbajtur 60 përqind argjend të pastër, pas kësaj gjatë 60 vjetëve të ardhshëm në shenjat e monedhave të tyre ka vetëm mbeturina të argjendit. Ata hyjnë në qarkullim dhe i zëvendësojnë paratë. 
Mënyra tjetër e inflacionit shkaktohet atëherë kur shteti i mbledh të gjitha monedhat e arta dhe të argjendta dhe i ndërron me monedha të ndonjë metali më të lirë, siç është bakri, alumini, etj. I tillë është rasti në SHBA në kohën e administratës së Lindon Xhonsonit. Njësoj është edhe me banknotat të cilat, ashtu sikur edhe monedhat, nuk kanë kurrfarë mbështetje ari. 
Shtetet e Bashkuara kanë pasur mbështetje ari të parave deri në prill të vitit 1933, kur kryetari Ruzvelt jep urdhër që të gjithë amerikanët ta dorëzojnë arin e vet dhe monedhat e arta të Rezervës federale, e cila i paguan me banknota të letrës. Ligji për mosdorëzimin e arit në banka ka paraparë 10 mijë dollarë dënim dhe 10 vjet burgim. Pasi që pjesa më e madhe e arit u tubua, në të njëjtin vit kryetari Ruzvelt bën devalvimin e dollarit duke thënë se shteti duhet ta blejë arin e njëjtë prej Rezervës shtetërore me çmime më të larta. Kjo do të thotë se banknotat të cilat njrëzit sapo i morën tashmë u ra vlera përreth 30 përqind, kurse Rezerva federale me ndihmën e kryetarit vetëm për pesë muaj fiton sasi të mëdha të pasurisë. Njësoj veprohet edhe me argjendin. Ruzvelti e dyfishoi vlerën e tij dhe ndihmësi i tij Bernard Baruhi, i cili kontrollonte një të tretën e furnizimit botëror me argjend, e shfrytëzoi mirë këtë shërbim të kryetarit. Motiv i kësaj ka qenë që të ndihmohen minierat e argjendit në Amerikë. 
Kryetari i komitetit bankar, Luis Mak Fadeni, në kongres e akuzoi oficialisht marrjen e arit si një aksion i përgatitur në mënyrë speciale në favor të bankave ndërkombëtare. Pasi që kongresmeni ka qenë mjaft autoritativ dhe me ndikim për ta asgjësuar këtë veprim, pas dy orvatjeve të pasuksesshme për ta vrarë, ditën e debatimit në Kongres ai në foltore bie dhe vdes, paramendohet - prej helmimit.  

Nuk është e preferueshme që të investohet në ari, sepse shteti gjithmonë mund ta marrë atë në mënyrë të plotë ligjore. Në SHBA, si dhe në shumë shtete tjera, ekzistojnë ligje të cilët i japin të drejtë shtetit që në rast nevoje ta mbledhë arin prej qytetarëve. 
Shteti po ashtu ka fuqi që të shkaktojë hiperinflacion, duke lëshuar në qarkullim në mënyrë të jashtëzakonshme një numër të madh të parave të letrës. Rast i këtillë ka ndodhur në Gjermani pas Luftës së Parë Botërore. Gjermania duke shtypur sasi të mëdha të banknotave e asgjësoi vlerën e markës. Shkak kryesor i kësaj kanë qenë riparimet e imponuara nga kontrata e Versajit - 269 miliardë marka është dashur të paguhen për katërdhjetë e dyvjeç pagesa. 
Në vitin 1923 Rajhbanka lëshoi në qarkullim 93 kvintilionë marka të letrës. Kjo shkaktoi rritjen astronomike të çmimeve të tregut: një vezë arrinë çmimin 80 miliardë marka, kurse një kilogram patate - 100 miliardë marka. 
Ky inflacion i tmerrshëm e solli edhe Hitlerin në pushtet. Populli, i cili kishte rënë në një gjendje shumë të vështirë, kërkonte rrugëdalje. Hitleri, njëri ndër kandidatët e mundshëm për pushtet, premtoi se menjëherë do ta ndalë inflacionin dhe se do ti përmbush reparimet e imponuara nga kontrata e Versajit. 
Hiperinflacioni në Gjermani pothuajse e zhduku klasën e mesme e cila paraqitte shumicën e popullatës. Pikërisht ajo e përkrahu ardhjen e Hitlerit në pushtet më shumë për shkak të premtimeve të tij. 
Në fillim të shekullit tonë një punëtor amerikan paguan shumë më pak tatime dhe jeton pothuajse pa borxhe. Momentalisht tatimet dhe borxhet e tij janë pothuajse tre të katërtat e të ardhurave të tij. Kur është fjala për amerikanët dhe për njerëzit e vendeve perëndimore, fantazia është e madhe. Kështu ka qenë edhe jeta ime, kështu është edhe e shumicës së njerëzve që jetojnë në vendet lindore. Megjithatë, realiteti është ndryshe, edhe atë shumë më i dhembshëm. Secili lufton që të zë orë plotësuese pas orarit të punës. Fëmijët ende pa arritur moshën e pjekurisë punojnë si shpërndarës të gazetave ose nëpër farma bujqësore. Nxënësit dhe studentët punojnë dhe përmbahen vetë. Nuk kam takuar ndonjë amerikan i cili nuk ka marrë borxh qoftë për automobil, për shtëpi ose për kartëkreditore. E gjithë kjo është borxh i sistemit ekzistues kreditor me para. Në të vërtetë çka paraqet ky sistem? 
Paratë i bën njeriu. Prej asgjëje bëhet diçka. Një copë letër pothuajse pa kurrfarë vlere shtypet me numra të ndryshëm. Kjo na jep mundësi të blejmë automobil, bile edhe shtëpi mvarësisht prej madhësisë së numrave të shtypur. Ata të cilët i prodhojnë paratë në fakt fitojmë shumë më shumë në krahasim me amerikanin e rëndomtë, fitimi mesatar ose të ardhurat neto të të cilit arrinë rreth 5 përqind, përderisa fitimi i prodhuesve të parave është i pakufizuar. Vlera prodhuese e një banknote (letra dhe shtypja) prej një dollari ose prej 10 mijë dollarësh nuk është më tepër se 1-2 centë. 
Sistemi i parave jo që është shumë i domosdoshëm, por edhe i pazëvendësueshëm për një shoqëri njerëzore që të jetojë pa të. 
اfarëdo industrie qoftë do të ishte e pamundshme që të zhvillohet pa para. Ekonomitë bujqësore, familjet ose individët e veçanë do të jetonon rreptësisht të kufizuar, do të prodhonin pasuri vetëm për vete. Askush nuk do të prodhonte më tepër, sepse nuk do të kishte çka ti bënte. Nuk do të mund të mendohej funksionimi i çfarëdo administrate qoftë. Pa sistem të parave do të duhej të kthehemi mijëra vjet mbrapa dhe të jetojmë ashtu siç kanë jetuar fiset më parë. Paratë janë potencial i shoqërisë së civilizuar. Po qe se paratë eleminohen ose zvogëlohet qarkullimi i tyre, rezultatet do të jenë katastrofale. Fitohet depresion. Një depresion i tillë ka qenë krijuar artificialisht në Shtetet e Bashkuara në vitin 1930 prej bankierëve. Në atë kohë në SHBA asgjë nuk iu ka munguar. Industria ka qenë në një nivel shumë të lartë, ka pasur farma frytdhënëse, sistem të mrekullueshëm hekurudhor, ka ekzistuar sistemi më i mirë komunikativ në botë, i cili ka shfrytëzuar telefonin, teleprinterin, radion dhe sistemin postal shtetëror i cili funksiononte shumë mirë i paprekur prej shkatërrimeve luftarake. 
E vetmja gjë që iu mungonte SHBA-ve në vitin 1930 ka qenë furnizimi i rregullt dhe i mjaftueshëm me para që ishin të domosdoshme për ndërrim dhe tregti. Pasi që bankat i tubojnë të  

gjitha paratë dhe nuk i lëshojnë në qarkullim, e gjithë tregtia bllokohet. Fubrikat nuk janë në gjendje ti shesin prodhimet, sepse konsumatorët nuk kanë kurrfarë parash. Punëtorët lirohen nga puna, kështu që paraqitet papunësia më e madhe që mbajnë mend Shtetet e Bashkuara. Përgjigjja dhe arsyetimi i bankierëve ishte: Kohërat janë të vështira dhe nuk ka para. 
Mbasi njerëzit nuk e kuptojnë këtë sistem eksploatimi, ata lejojnë të grabiten egërsisht. Bankat bënë ekspropriacionin e mijëra tokave të farmerëve, për shkak se ata nuk qenë në gjendje ti paguajnë këstet e mara hua. Shumë njerëz i humbën të gjithë mallërat dhe kursimet. 
Të njëjtat banka të cilat vetë i shtypnin paratë, e pohonin se nuk ka para, pas vetëm disa vitesh lëshuan në qarkullim miliarda dollarë dhe e përgatitën Luftën e Dytë Botërore. 
Vetëm për disa vjet SHBA-të kalojnë prej njërit ekstremitet në tjetrin, prej papunësisë dhe bllokimit të tërësishëm - në kapacitet të plotë të prodhimtarisë luftarake. Përderisa farmat nuk kanë mundur të prodhojnë ushqim për popullatën, fabrikat kanë filluar të prodhojnë në sasi të mëdha uniforma dhe rezerva luftarake. Lëshuarja e papritur e parave në qarkullim rrënjësisht e ndryshon jetën. Farmerët fillojnë ti shesin prodhimet e tyre, fabrikat e organizojnë punën e tyre me ndërrime, sërish fillojnë të punojnë minierat. Depresioni merr fund. E vërteta del në shesh - mungesa e parave që e shkaktuan bankat e shkaktoi depresionin. 
Ky dhe shumë shembuj tjerë dëshmojnë se paratë duhet të prodhohen dhe të kontrollohen vetëm nga shteti i cili i mbron interesat e banorëve të vet. 
Në SHBA rasti është krejtësisht i kundërt. Paratë prodhohen dhe kontrollohen prej Rezervës federale e cila nuk është asgjë tjetër, por vetëm një organizatë private.

----------


## ORIONI

Kreu i dytë *LUFTËRAT*  

Në luftë, cilido qoftë prej shteteve ta quajë veten fitues, të tillë nuk ka sepse të gjithë humbin. 
Nevil اemberleni 
Në periudha të caktuara të historisë njerëzore luftërat kanë qenë shumë të shpeshta dhe më të gjata se sa në disa periudha tjera. Disa shtete kanë qenë vazhdimisht në luftë, kurse disa asnjëherë nuk kanë luftuar. Disa prej tyre kanë luftuar më tepër se të tjerët. Kjo do të thotë se shkaqet e luftës duhet të kërkohen në shoqëri, e jo në individin - njeriun, sepse lufta nuk është karakteristikë e natyrës së tij. Përkundër kësaj njeriu është ai i cili i përgatitë luftërat dhe i fillon në çastin e volitshëm. 
Në kohën tonë lufta konsiderohet si diç e paevitueshme, e paracaktuar, ashtu edhe siç është. Pse duhet të mendohet kështu? Të dy superfuqitë botërore - BRSS dhe SHBA - asnjëherë nuk kanë luftuar në mes veti. Rusia tregon miqësi ndaj Shteteve të Bashkuara gjatë Luftës qytetare si dhe në vitin 1945 kundër armikut të tyre të përbashkët. Dallimet ideologjike midis dy sistemeve nuk janë ato që krijojnë gjendje të acaruar politike. Këta dy popuj nuk kanë se çtë ndajnë përveç diturisë, kulturës dhe përparimit për një prosperitet dhe jetë më të mirë. Mosbesimi krijohet artificialisht prej ndonjë pale të interesuar. 
Luftërat kanë filluar me armë të thjeshta dhe kanë arritur deri te bomba atomike. 
Një fjalë e urtë indiane thotë: Peshku i madh e han të voglin. Momentalisht të dy peshkujt janë të mëdhenj, me fuqi të barabarta. Asnjëri nuk mund ta han tjetrin. Mirëpo, do të ndodh diç e jashtëzakonshme: peshku i vogël ti han të dy të mëdhenjtë. اdo gjë shkon në këtë drejtim po qe se së shpejti nuk ndërmerret diçka. 
Njerëzia ka harxhuar ngjyrë sa lumenjtë, e letër sa malet, në dëshirën e flaktë për paqe. Historia tregon se më shumë luftëra ka bërë Rusia. Gjatë shtatë shekujve të fundit Rusia 75  

përqind të asaj kohe e ka kaluar në luftëra: Në të njëjtën periudhë Anglia dhe Franca kanë kaluar 50 përqind. 
Gjatë periudhës 3360 vjetëshe të historisë njerëzore ka pasur vetëm 227 vjet paqe. 
Që nga viti 1500 para erës sonë e deri në vitin 1860 janë nënshkruar 8 mijë kontrata paqe të cilat mesatarisht nuk kanë zgjatur më tepër se dy vjet. Sipas një statistike tjetër për 6 mijë vjet historia njerëzore ka pasur 14.531 luftë, gjë që paraqet 2,6 luftëra në vit. Janë dhënë më tepër se 600 milionë viktima nëpër fushëbeteja. Vetëm në shekullin XX numri i viktimave të ushtarëve dhe civilëve është: prej vitit 1914-1918 - 10 milionë, prej vitit 1939-1945 - 50 milonë, prej vitit 1945 e deri më sot - 16 milionë. (Të dhënat janë marrë nga libri i Zhan Eliotit Shek. XX Libri i mortalitetit). Vlerësohet se 10 përqind e mortalitetit të përgjithshëm në qytetërimin modern janë debitorë të luftërave. 
Lufta në kuptimin e thjeshtë të fjalës nënkupton konfliktin ndërmjet grupacioneve politike të armiqësuara gjatë një periudhe më të gjatë kohore. 
Në aspektin psikologjik është argumentuar se natyra njerëzore nuk mund ti bën luftërat të domosdoshme. Edukimi në fëmijëri dhe disciplina sociale kanë zhvilluar një synim agresiv te shumica e njerëzve që është bastardhuar në urrejtje politike. 
Pasojat politike të luftës kanë pasur domethënie të madhe në histori. Lufta ka qenë instrumenti kryesor për krijimin e shteteve dhe perandorive dhe në të njejtën kohë ka shërbyer për ti zhdukë shtetet dhe perandoritë. Në kuptimin më të gjerë të fjalës luftërat i kanë kontribuar zhvillimit të civilizimit të cilin më vonë e kanë shkatërruar dhe zhdukur. Zakonisht luftërat e mëdha i ka ndjekur shkelja flagrante e ligjit me maltretime të ndryshme brutale, me transferime të vendbanimeve të tëra prej një vendi në tjetrin dhe me internime shumë të ashpra. 
Të gjitha luftërat e mëdha i kanë ndjekur lëvizjet e fuqishme paqesore. ثshtë dëshmuar se luftërat kanë lënë pasoja katastrofale për sa i përket qenies njerëzore në të gjitha aspektet: në aspektin politik, ekonomik, social dhe kulturor. Janë bërë shumë orvatje që luftërat të kontrollohen. Ende pa mbaruar Lufta e parë botërore tashmë ishin krijuar organizata paqedashëse. Njëra ndër më të njohurat ishte Liga për vënien e paqes. Gjatë periudhës midis luftës së Parë dhe të Dytë botërore debatet për kontrollimin e luftërave jo vetëm që vazhdojnë, por bëhen edhe më intenzive me fillimin e Luftës së Dytë dhe me krijimin e OKB. Edhe përkundër orvatjeve të mëdha të atyre që kanë qëllim të ndershëm, nuk arriti të vëhet kurrfarë kontrolli mbi luftërat dhe as që do të mund të bëhet një gjë e tillë. Ata të cilët i fillojnë luftërat janë po ato të njëjtët që lidhin paqe. Politikanët dhe burrështetasit janë vetëm pionët e tyre. Bile edhe njerëzit më të informuar në botë e lënë pas dore faktin se momentalisht një organizatë e fshehur dhe e vogël kapitaliste disponon me pasuritë e tërë botës, me vulën botërore, e kontrollon ekonomikisht dhe politikisht pjesën më të madhe të shteteve ekzistuese. 
Luftërat janë korrje kapitaliste sipas profesorit të njohur hebre Vorner Zombartit. 
Historia e luftërave tregon se ato kanë qenë dhe janë shkaku kryesor si për rritjen ashtu edhe për shkatërrimin e shteteve. Me kalimin e kohës dhe me ndihmën e pushtimeve ekzistuese Perandoria romake i bashkangjiti të gjitha ujdhesat britanike, pjesën më të madhe të Evropës dhe tërë Detin Mesdhe deri te Gjiri Persik. 
Në shekullin XVI, Anglia nuk ka qenë superfuqi.Holanda në atë kohë ka qenë shumë më e pasur se ajo, kurse Franca ka pasur më shumë banorë. Spanja e ka pasur ushtrinë dhe marinën e fuqishme. Anglia filloi ta zhvillojë marinën e vet dhe piratët e saj në mënyrë të pamëshirshme i grabitnin kolonitë spanjole dhe anijet e tyre të ngarkuara me pasuri të paçmueshme. Në shekullin XVII Holanda ka pasur marinën më të pasur tregtare në botë. Në po të njëjtën kohë Anglia nuk mbetet shumë pas saj, por vazhdimisht i rritë kolonitë e veta me anë të pushtimeve të reja. Andaj kontrata e Parisit në vitin 1763 oficialisht e pranon atë si fuqi dominuese koloniale evropiane. Britania e Madhe pas dy shekujve të plotë konfliktesh e luftërash me Spanjën, Holandën dhe Francën, imponohet si fuqi më e madhe kolonoale në botë. Në vitin 1763 Perandoria britanike në mënyrë të paturpshme filloi ta grabitë botën, njësoj sikur Perandoria romake. Të gjitha luftërat që i udhëhoqi në shekullin XVIII, i kontribuan që të bëhet vendi më i fuqishëm, më i madh dhe më i  

urrejtur në botë. Me pushtimin e ujdhesave të Oqeanit të Qetë, ajo arrinë të kolonizojë Kanadën, Australinë, Zelandën e Re dhe pjesën lindore të Amerikës Veriore. Kështu Britania e Madhe bëhet perandoria më e madhe në botë, e cila ka përfshirë një të katërtën e sipërfaqes së Tokës me më tepër se një të katërtën e banorëve të saj. Nuk thotë kot fjala e urtë se dielli mbi Britaninë e Madhe asnjëherë nuk perëndon. 
Pak më vonë Britania e Madhe dhe SHBA-të bëhen një fuqi e dyfishtë botërore. Kjo regjistrohet qartë në qershor të vitit 1944, kur 160 mijë ushtarë të Forcave Aleate (angleze dhe amerikane) zbarkohen në Normandi. Operacionet luftarake i udhëhoqi Feldmarshal Montgomeri nën komandën e gjeneralit amerikan Ajzehauerit. 
Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore Anglia i humbi pothuajse të gjitha kolonitë, të cilat vazhdojnë të ekzistojnë vetëm si pjesë e Komonveltit britanik. ثshtë e vërtetë se perandoria u shuajt, por fuqia botërore anglo-amerikane vepron edhe më tej. Urrejtja, sakrificë e së cilës më parë ishte vetëm Anglia, tash kaloi edhe në SHBA - urrejtja shkon me njerëzit. Ata të cilët në të kaluarën kaluan nga Frankfurti (Gjermani) në Londër (Angli), tash kaluan në Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe prej aty i tërhiqnin frerët e botës. Urrejtja u drejtua kundër popullit amerikan, i cili është një popull sikur të gjithë popujt e botës. Urrejtja, në realitet, duhej drejtuar kundër atyre 300 vetëve që veprojnë për zhdukjen e njerëzisë. 
Në vitin 1914 filloi Lufta e Parë Botërore. Kurrë nuk ka pasur gjatë historisë luftë të tillë të tmerrshme. Ajo ishte luftë totale. Lufta e Parë Botërore ka qenë lufta më e madhe prej të gjitha luftërat që janë bërë gjatë tërë periudhës 2400 vjeçare para vitit 1914. Fatkeqësitë e vitit 1914 na ndjekin edhe neve sot e kësaj dite, sepse ata të cilët e nxitën luftën atëherë sot janë ende më të fuqishëm dhe më autoritativë. Ata sot i posedojnë jo vetëm pasuritë materiale, por edhe tërë teknikën e përsosur botërore. Mirëpo, le të mos harrojnë se ata nuk e posedojnë fuqinë më të madhe - njeriun, të cilit duhet patjetër ti hapen vetëm sytë që ta shohë robërimin e vet. 
Si erdhi deri tek ajo që në vitin 1914 shtetet evropiane vetë ta sjellin tragjedinë? Shkaqet janë të shumta: E para: Austria, Gjermania dhe Rusia mendonin se lufta është e domosdoshme për ta ruajtur prestigjin e tyre. Megjithatë, lufta jo vetëm që nuk ua ruajti prestigjin këtyre shteteve, por ajo edhe i rrënoi. Në Gjermani dhe në Rusi ajo shkaktoi revolucionet, e pastaj perandorinë Austro-Hungareze e copëzoi. Shihet qartë se këta shtete kanë udhëhequr një politikë vetëvrasëse. E dyta: Shumë burrështetasë dhe ushtarë në Evropë kanë qenë të bindur se lufta do të jetë shumë e shkurtër dhe e fundit, ashtu siç besojnë shumica sot se lufta atomike mund të jetë e fundit dhe e kontrolluar. Plani i atëhershë gjerman i dëgjuar i Shlifenovit parashihte që për një muaj e gjysmë gjermanët ta nënshtrojnë Francën. Sidoqoftë, burrështetasit evropianë nuk qenë në gjendje ta ndalin atë që e filluan, dhe popujt e tyre paguan shtrenjtë me gjakun e tyre, për parashikimet e tyre të gabuara. 
اdo të ndodhte sot po qe fillon e ashtuquajtura luftë e kufizuar termonukleare? اmimi i këtij gabimi do të ishte shumë më i lartë. E treta: Shumica e burrështetasve të atëhershëm konsideronin se ai që do ta fillojë i pari luftën, do të fitojë. Mirëpo, pasi që shumica e shteteve bënte mobilizimin e rezervave të veta, filloi një garim dhe pabindshmëri psikike. Askush nuk dëshironte ta pret tjetrin ti bie, por secili dëshironte që ai i pari ti bie. Sot ka mundësi që të përsëritet i njëjti gabim i vitit 1914. Nga frika kundërshtari mund ta fillojë i pari luftën nukleare, superfuqitë ndodhen vazhdimisht në një gjendje të tensionuar dhe ka mundësi që ata të ndërmarrin ndonjë hap të gabuar fatal dhe ta zhdukin botën. Po qe se nuk mund të marrim mësim nga e kaluara, shumë më rrezik do të ishte ta harrojmë atë. 
Të dhënat që prezentohen në tabelat vijuese janë nxjerrë nga enciklopedia britanike. 
Në fund të Luftës së Parë Botërore, kryetari i SHBA-ve, Vilsoni dhe premieri i Britanisë së Madhe, Llojd Gjorgji propozojnë që të formohet Shoqëria e Popujve. Qëllimi i kësaj organizate ka qenë që të vë paqe dhe siguri ndërkombëtare. Këta dy që ndërmarrin këtë nisiativë nuk janë aspak personalitete të rastësishme - në atë kohë ata përfaqësonin superfuqitë botërore - anglo-amerikane.  

*Forcat e mobilizuara e të armatosuara dhe viktimat e Luftës së Parë Botërore*  
ShtetetUshtria e tërë e mobilizuarTë vrarë dhe të vdekurTë plagosurTë robëruar dhe të zhdukurTë gjitha viktimatPërqin. e ushtrisë së mobil. dhe viktimatForc. Aleate Rusia Franca Br. E Madhe Italia SHBA Japonia Rumunia Serbia Belgjika Greqia Portugalia Mali i Zi Gjithsejt 12.000.000 8.410.000 8.904.467 5.615.000 4.355.500 800.000 750.000 707.343 267.000 230.000 100.000 50.000 42.188.810 1.700.000 1.357.800 908.371 650.000 116.516 300 335.706 45.000 13.716 5.000 7.222 3.000 5.142.631 4.950.000 4.266.000 2.090.212 947.000 204.002 907 120.000 133.148 44.148 21.000 13.751 10.000 12.800.706 2.500.000 537.000 191.652 60.000 4.500 3 80.000 152.958 34.659 1.000 12.318 7.000 4.121.090 9.150.000 6.160.800 3.190.235 2.197.000 325.018 1.210 335.706 331.106 93.061 27.000 33.291 20.000 22.064.427 76,3 73,3 35,8 39,1 8,1 0,2 71,4 46,8 34,9 11,7 33,3 40,0 52,3Forc. Qendrore Gjermania Austro-Hungaria Turqia Bullgaria Gjithsejt 11.000.000 7.800.000 2.850.000 1.200.000 22.850.000 1.773.700 1.200.000 325.000 87.500 3.386.200 4.216.058 3.620.000 400.000 152.000 8.388.448 1.152.800 2.200.000 250.000 27.029 3.629.829 7.142.558 7.020.000 975.000 266.919 15.404.477 64,9 90,0 34,2 22,2 67,4Së bashku:65.038.8108.528.83121.189.1547.750.91937.46  8.90457,5 
Shpenzimet e drejtpërdrejta të palëve në konflikt në Luftën e Parë Botërore 
ShtetiGjithsejtParapagesa sipas aleatëveShpenzimetForcat Aleate SHBA Britania e Madhe Të tjerat nga Perandoria Britanike Franca Rusia Italia Të tjerat Gjithsejt$ 32.080.266.968 44.029.011.868 4.493.813.072 25.812.782.800 22.593.950.000 12.413.998.000 3.963.867.914 145.387.690.6229.455.014.125 8.695.000.000 1.547.200.000 19.697.214.12522.625.252.843 35.334.000.000 4.493.813.072 24.312.782.800 22.593.950.000 12.413.998.000 3.963.867.914 125.737.664.629Forcat qendrore Gjermania Austro-Hungaria Turqia dhe Bullgaria Gjithsejt 40.150.090.000 20.622.960.600 2.245.200.000 63.018.160.600 2.375.000.000 2.375.000.000 37.775.000.000 29.622.960.600 2.245.200.000 80.643.160.600Së bashku:208.405.851.22222.072.214.125186.380.825.22  9 
*Vlera mesatare në Luftën e Parë Botërore*  
Llojet e humbjeveVleraHumbjet në mall Humbjet në anije dhe ngarkesa Humbjet në prodhimtari Në ndihmën ushtarake Humbjet e të painkuadruarve Humbjet njerëzore të llogaritura në vlerë Gjithsejt29.960.000.000 6.800.000.000 45.000.000.000 1.000.000.000 1.750.000.000 67.102.000.000 151.612.000.000 
Shoqëria e Popujve, qëllimi i së cilës ka qenë bashkëpunimi ndërkombëtar, vënia e paqes dhe sigurimi ndërkombëtar, nuk ka mund tia arrijë qëllimit të vet dhe të imponohet si organizatë ndërkombëtare. Kjo nuk e pengon, në vitin 1931, Japoninë që të mos e okupon Manxhurinë; as luftën midis Bolivisë dhe Paragvait në vitin 1933, si dhe okupimin e Etiopisë prej Musolinit në vitin 1936. Më 1 shtator të vitit 1939, me fillimin e Luftës së Dytë Botërore, të gjithëve iu bëhet e qartë se Shoqëria e Popujve nuk është në gjendje ti kryejë funksionet e veta për të cilat edhe ishte formuar. Ekzistonte një fuqi tjetër më e madhe se ajo, e cila e bënte të veten, qëndronte fshehur pas kësaj. Lufta e Dytë Botërore e bëri pikërisht të kundërtën e asaj që duhej ta bën në bazë të programit të Shoqërisë së Popujve. Kjo luftë ua mori jetën 55 milionë njerëzve - 39 milionë civilëve dhe 16 milionë ushtarëve. 
Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, më 26 qershor të vitit 1945 në San Francisko pesëdhjetë shtete e nënshkruan Kartën e Kombeve të Bashkuara. Pjesa hyrëse e saj fillon me moton: Ne, njerëzit e Kombeve të Bashkuara, kemi vendosur ti mbrojmë gjeneratat e ardhshme prej tragjedisë së luftës e cila dy herë, në distancë prej një gjenerate, i solli njerëzisë mjerime të papërshkruara. 
Pas nënshkrimit të kësaj Karte pjesa dërmuese e njerëzve menduan se një dokument i këtillë kurrë deri atëherë nuk ka qenë formuluar. Ndërkaq, shumica e tyre kanë pritur se do të bëhet kthesë në historinë e civilizimit. Për fat të keq, pas shumë pritjeve të mëdha dëshpërimet bëhen edhe më të mëdha. Tashmë bëhet e qartë se njerëzit nuk janë në gjendje të vënë paqe në tokë. Rezultatet, në krahasim me atë që pritej në vitin 1945, janë të parëndësishme. 
Pengesa të vërteta, për ta ruajtur paqen në botë, janë: nacionalizmi, koprracia, varfëria, rasizmi dhe despotizmi, të cilat kanë përkrahje dhe nxiten me qëllim prej disa rretheve të interesuara. Njerëzit mbeten besnikë të qeverive të tyre sepse nuk kanë rrugëdalje tjetër. 
Edhe sot e kësaj dite vazhdojnë të zhvillohen luftëra të tmerrshme. Prej mbarimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore në vitin 1945, më shumë se 25 milionë njerëz janë vrarë në më se 150 luftëra. اdo ditë zhvillohen mesatarisht rreth 14 luftëra të ndryshme diku në botë. Dhe vazhdimisht rritet rreziku nga Lufta e Tretë Botërore. Vetëm SHBA-të kanë në disponim armë të mjaftueshme nukleare për ta zhdukur 12 herë tërë popullatën e rruzullit tokësor. 
Pas Luftës së Parë Botërore filloi uria më e madhe në historinë e njerëzimit. Vetëm në Kinë vdiqnin nga 18 mijë njerëz në ditë. Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore tragjedia u bë edhe më e madhe. Mungesa e ushqimit dita ditës rritej, kështu që një e katërta e popullatës në botë nuk kishte çka të hajë. Sipas të dhënave të revistës Njujork Tajms të vitit 1967 në çdo 8,6 sekonda, në vendet jo mjaft të zhvilluara, dikush vdes nga smundjet e ndryshme si pasojë e të mosushqyerit të  mjaftueshëm. Sot një miliardë njerëz qëndrojnë të uritur, sepse nuk kanë ushqim të mjaftueshëm. Bile edhe në vendet ku ka ushqim të bollshëm shumë njerëz i ka kapluar varfëria aq shumë sa që nuk janë në gjendje ta blejnë ushqimin. Pasojat e të gjitha këtyre luftërave janë shumë të mëdha. 

*Viktimat e Luftës së Dytë Botërore*  
Shtetet Ushtarët Civilë të vrarë si pasojë e luftësGjithsejt të vrarëTë vrarë, të vdekur prej lëndimeve ose në burgTë lënduarTë robëruar ose të zhdukurForcat Aleate Belgjika Brazili Komonvelti Brit. Australia Kanada India Zelanda e Re Afrika Jugore Mbretëritë e Bash Kolonja Kina اekosllovakia Danimarka Franca Greqia Holanda Norvegjia Polonia Filipinet SHBA BRSS Jugosllavia 12.000 943 373.372 23.365 37.476 24.338 10.033 6.840 264.443 6.877 1.310.224 10.000 1.800 213.324 88.300 7.900 3.000 123.178 27.000 292.131 11.000.000 305.000 4.222 475.047 39.803 53.174 64.354 19.314 14.363 277.077 6.972 1.752.951 400.000 2.860 236.606 671.801 425.000 251.724 32.393 10.000 91.243 10.582 16.430 213.919 22.323 115.248 420.760 139.709 76.000 92.673 92.673 215.000 2.000 350.000 325.000 200.000 7.000 5.675.000 91.000 6.000 7.000.000 1.200.000 88.000 1.000 466.000 24.000 38.000 10.000 7.000 375.000 7.000 225.000 4.000 563.000 413.000 208.000 10.000 5.800.000 118.000 298.000 18.000.000 1.505.000Forcat e Oskës Bullgaria Finlanda Gjermania Hungaria Italia Japonia Rumunia 10.000 82.000 3.500.000 200.000 242.232 1.300.000 300.000 50.000 5.000.000 66.000 4.000.000 3.400.000 170.000 350.000 810.000 100.000 10.000 2.000 780.000 290.000 152.941 672.000 200.000 20.000 84.000 4.200.000 490.000 395.000 1.972.000 500.000 
99 prej luftërave e konflikteve të shumta që janë zhvilluar menjëherë pas vitit 1945, pas mbarimit të Luftës së Parë Botërore në: 
Indonezi 1945-1947 (Holanda me partizanët). 
Kinë 1945-1949 (Nacionalistët me komunistët). 
Malajë 1945-1954 (Anglezët me komunistët). 
Indokinë 1945-1954 (Franca me Vietnamin). 
Greqi 1945-1949 (Qeveria me kryengritjen Elas). 
Indi 1947-1949 (Hindusët me muslimanët). 
Kashmir 1947-1949 (India me Pakistanin). 
Indi 1947 e deri më sot (Qeveria me separatistët). 
Lufta e parë arabo-izraelite 1948-1949 (Arabët me hebrenjtë). 
Filipinë 1948-1952 (Qeveria me hukitët). 
Burmë 1948 e deri më sot (Qeveria me komunistët dhe separatistët). 
Kore 1950-1953 (Kombet e Bashkuara së bashku me Korenë Jugore kundër Kinës dhe Koresë Veriore). 
Tibet 1950-1959 (Kina kundër Tibetit). 
Jemen 1959 e deri më sot (Jemeni Verior me Jemenin Jugor). 
Keni 1952-1953 (Anglezët me May May). 
Kvemoj-Macu 1954-1958 (Kinezët nacionalistë me kinezët komunistë). 
Algjer 1954-1962 (Franca me algjerianët partizanë). 
Kipër 1955-1959 (Anglezët me partizanët e EOKA-së). 
Sudan 1955 e deri më sot (Arabët me të zinjtë). 
Hungari 1956 (BRSS me hungarezët). 
Suez 1956 (Izraeli, anglezët dhe francezët me Egjiptin). 
Kubë 1958-1959 (Qeveria kundër partizanëve të Fidel Kastros). 
Liban 1958 (SHBA dhe qeveria e Libanit kundër partizanëve). 
Himalajë 1959-1962 (India kundër Kinës). 
Guineja Portugeze 1959-1974 (Portugalia kundër partizanëve). 
Laos 1959-1975 (Qeveria dhe SHBA kundër Patet Laoit). 
Ruanda-Burundi 1959-1964 (Vituza kundër Hutuit). 
Vietnam 1959-1975 (SHBA dhe Vietnami Jugor kundër Vietkongut dhe Vietnamit Verior). 
Kongo 1960-1967 (Qeveria dhe Kombet e Bashkuara kundër kryengritësve dhe Mutenerit). 
Venezuelë 1960-1967 (Qeveria kundër partizanëve). 
Spanjë 1960 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër baskëve separatistë).  

Kulumbi 1960 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër terroristëve). 
Kuvajt 1961 (Anglezët dhe irakianët). 
Angolë 1961-1967 (Portugalia me partizanët). 
Goa 1961 (India me Portugalinë). 
Kubë 1961 (Qeveria e Kastros kundër emigrantëve kubanezë dhe SHBA). 
Kubë 1962 (Kriza raketore, BRSS dhe Kuba kundër SHBA). 
Indi 1962 (India kundër Kinës). 
Guineja e Re Perëndimore 1962 (Holanda kundër Indonezisë). 
Jemen 1962-1970 (Qeveria me Egjiptin kundër rojalistëve). 
Etiopi 1962 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër separatistëve eritreistë). 
Algjeri-Maroko 1963 (Algjeria kundër Marokos). 
Malezi 1963-1965 (Anglia dhe Malezia kundër Indonezisë). 
Zanzibar 1964 (Të zitë kundër arabëve). 
Oman 1964-1975 (Qeveria kundër separatistëve). 
Mizambik 1964-1975 (Portugalia kundër partizanëve). 
Brazil 1964 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve dhe terroristëve). 
Tajland 1964 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër komunistëve). 
Republika Dominikane 1965 (Qeveria dhe SHBA kundër kryengritësve). 
Peru 1965 (Qeveria kundër kryengritësve). 
Pakistan-Indi 1965 (Pakistani kundër Indisë). 
Indonezi 1965-1966 (Qeveria dhe muslimanët kundër komunistëve). 
اad 1965 e deri me sot (Qeveria dhe Franca kundër partizanëve dhe Libisë). 
Rodezi 1965-1979 (Qeveria kundër partizanëve). 
Nigeri-Biafra 1966-1970 (Qeveria kundër separatistëve). 
Namibi 1966-1989 (Afrika Jugore kundër partizanëve). 
Lufta e dytë arabo-izraelite 1967 (Izraeli kundër Luftës gjashtditore). 
Guatemalë 1967 e deri më sot (Qeveria dhe djathtistët kundër majtistëve). 
اekosllovaki 1968 (BRSS kundër اekosllovakisë). 
Irlanda Veriore 1969 e deri më sot (Katolikët kundër protestantëve). 
Salvador 1969 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër Hondurasit, e tash kundër majtistëve). 
Kamboxhë 1970-1975 (Republikanët kundër të kuqve). 
Guinejë 1970 (Qeveria kundër partizanëve). 
Honduras 1970 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër krahut majtist të partizanëve). 
Republika Jugoafrikane 1970 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve). 
Gjermania Perëndimore 1970 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër terroristëve majtistë). 
Italia 1970 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve majtistë e djathtistë). 
Lufta bengaliane 1970 (India dhe Bengali kundër Pakistanit). 
Pakistan 1972 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër separatistëve). 
Flipinë 1972 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër muslimanëve dhe komunistëve). 
Lufta e tretë arabo-izraelite 1973 (Izraeli kundër Egjiptit dhe Sirisë). 
اile 1973 (Majtistët kundër djathtistëve). 
Lufta qytetare në Kipër 1974 (Grekët kundër turqve dhe Turqisë). 
Turqi 1974 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër separatistëve djathtistë dhe majtistë). 
Angolë 1975 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve të UNITA-së dhe të tjerëve). 
Timuri Lindor 1975 e deri më sot (Indonezia kundër partizanëve). 
Laos 1976 e deri më sot (Qeveria dhe Vietnami kundër partizanëve). 
Lufta qytetare libaneze 1975 e deri më sot (Të krishterët kundër muslimanëve dhe PLO kundër Sirisë). 
Malezi 1975 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër komunistëve). 
Sahara Perëndimore 1975 e deri më sot (Maroko kundër partizanëve të frontit Polisario).  

Argjentinë 1976 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve e frakcioneve djathtiste e majtiste). 
Siri 1976 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve sunitë). 
Zair 1977-1978 (Qeveria, Franca dhe Belgjika kundër separatistëve të Katangës). 
Iran 1978-1979 (Qeveria kundër fundamentalistëve shiitë). 
Avganistan 1978 e deri më sot (Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe qeveria kundër partizanëve muslimanë). 
Salvador 1977 e deri më sot (Qeveria dhe djathtistët kundër partizanëve majtistë). 
Mozambik 1978 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve). 
Lufta Kinezo-Vietnameze 1979 (Kina kundër Vietnamit). 
Kamboxhë 1979 e deri më sot (Qeveria dhe Vietnami kundë partizanëve kampuçistë). 
Irak 1979 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër separatistëve dhe partizanëve shiitë). 
Lufta Irako-Iraniane 1980-1989 (Irani kundër Irakut). 
Peru 1980 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve). 
Zimbabve 1980 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve). 
Nikaragua 1981-1988 (Qeveria kundër krahut të majtë të partizanëve dhe indianëve Moskito). 
Ugandë 1981 e deri më sot (Qeveria kundër partizanëve). 
Ujdhesat Foklandeze 1982 (Anglia kundër Argjentinës). 
Liban 1982 e deri më sot (Izraeli kundër PLO, Siria dhe frakcionet libaneze në mes veti). 
Grenadë 1983 (SHBA dhe shtetet kariptase kundër Grenadës dhe Kubës). 
Si pasojë e shfrytëzimit të pasurive nëntokësore në mënyrë të pamëshirshme, siç është qymyri e sidomos nafta, shtohen tërmetet në mënyrë të jashtëzakonshme. Deri në Luftën e Parë Botërore gjatë periudhës një mijë vjeçare ka pasur vetëm 24 tërmete që kanë shkaktuar 1.973.000 viktima, kurse prej atëherë e deri më tash vetëm për 70 vjet - 45 tërmete të mëdha që kanë shkaktuar 1.750.000 viktima. Kjo është pasojë e garimit të shteteve që të furnizohen sa më shumë me energji - naftë, si dhe e atyre që i kanë në disponim rezervat e naftës - që të grumbullojnë sa më shumë pasuri. 
Vdekjet po ashtu rriten jashtëzakonisht si pasojë e përhapjes së sëmundjeve të ndryshme. Pas Luftës së Parë Botërore prej etheve spanjole kanë vdekur më se 20 milionë njerëz. Prej rritjes së tensionit dhe pasugurisë në botë rritet jashtëzakonisht shumë edhe stresi te njerëzit. Miliona njerëz vdesin në vit nga infarkti dhe sëmundja e rakut. Sëmundjet psikike përhapen me të madhe. Në Shtetet e Bashkuara shumica e pjesëmarrësve në Luftën e Vietnamit ndodhen vazhdimisht të tensionuar. Azia, Afrika dhe Amerika Latine nuk mund të shpëtojnë prej malaries dhe shumë sëmundjeve tjera të reja. Sëmundjet venerike kanë marrë përmasa tmerruese. Bile edhe sëmundja më e re SIDA seriozisht po e rrezikon tërë botën. 
Shfrytëzimi i drogës siç është morfiumi, kokaini, marihuana dhe shumë lloje tjera, për çdo ditë, gjithë e më tepër po merr përmasa katastrofale dhe shkakton jo vetëm probleme shëndetësore por edhe kriminale. Kriminaliteti në tërë botën është rritur dhe vazhdimisht rritet. Vetëm në SHBA mesatarisht gati në çdo sekondë kryhet nga një krim. Në shumë vende njeriu nuk ndihet i sigurtë as në rrugë e as në shtëpi. Shumë shtëpi kanë vënë sisteme speciale elektronike të cilat në hapjen e derës së jashtme nga ndonjë njeri i huaj e alarmojnë drejtëpërsëdrejti policinë. Para dy vitesh u befasova shumë kur i vizitova dy gra të moshuara për Vitin e Ri. Në Shtetet e Bashkuara si dhe në shumë vende tjera të botës është traditë që në ora 12 në mesnatë në pritje të Vitit të Ri të kriset me pushkë në ajër. Kështu që në ora 12-të, të dy gratë filluan të krisin me pushkë nëpër dritare, pastaj ma dhanë edhe mua një pushkë dhe më thanë: Kris sa të duash. Unë iu thashë se nuk ka kuptim ti harxhoj fishekët sepse ju nuk jeni të pasura dhe kënaqësia ime do tju kushtojë shumë shtrenjtë. Ata u qeshën dhe më çuan në një dhomë që të ma tregojnë municionin e tyre. U habita nga ajo që pash. Në atë shtëpi të vogël këta dy gra të moshuara ishin armatosur me tetë pushkë të ndryshme, dy sandëka fishekë dhe disa pistoleta të  

cilët i mbanin gjithmonë nën dyshekë. Ata jetojnë përherë në frikë. Duket se frika ka zënë shumë vend në jetën e tyre. Pas eksplodimit të parë atomik shkencëtari Harold S. Uri thotë: Prej tash e tutje ne do të ushqehemi me frikë, do të jetojmë me frikë dhe do të vdesim me frikë. Ashtu edhe ndodh - nuk frikohemi vetëm prej kërcënimit nuklear të kërrusur mbi ne, por edhe nga përditshmëria: kriminaliteti, ndytjet, sëmundjet, inflacioni, reformat e parave, pasiguria dhe çdo gjë tjetër që mbjellë frikë dhe e humb shpresën dhe ritmin e jetës sonë. Ajri të cilin e thithim, uji të cilin e pimë dhe tokën prej së cilës ushqehemi gjithashtu seriozisht janë ndyer. Ngado që të kthehemi sot, shikojmë vetëm pangopësi dhe dëshirë për eksploatim sa më të madh. Shumë njerëz janë në gjendje të bëjnë çmos për para. Vjedhja dhe vrasja për para është bërë diç e rëndomtë. Paratë janë Zot i tyre. 
Lufta e Dytë Botërore, siç ceka edhe më lartë, ka qenë jashtëzakonisht shumë vdekjeprurëse. Enciklopedia britanike e vitit 1954 ofron të dhëna dështuese për shtetet që kanë marrë pjesë në këtë luftë - ushtarët e vrarë në krahasim me popullsinë: SHBA kanë humbur një ushtar në 500 banorë; Kina - një ushtar në 200 banorë; Franca - një ushtar në 200 banorë; Britania e Madhe - dy ushtarë në 150 banorë; Japonia - një ushtar në 46 banorë; Gjermania - një ushtar në 25 banorë; Bashkimi Sovjetik - një ushtar në 22 banorë. Po qe se merret parasysh se në shumë raste popullsia civile ka qenë e prekur shumë më shumë se ushtarët, shihet qartë se as Shoqëria e Popujve e as Kombet e Bashkuara nuk kanë arritur të sigurojnë paqe të vërtetë. Sot, pas më se 40 vjetëve, kur kthehemi mbrapa ti vështrojmë ngjarjet që kanë ndodhur para dhe gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, vijmë në përfundim se me pak vullnet dhe përpjekje më të mëdha lufta ka mund të ndalet që në fillim në vitin 1941. Gjermania nuk ka qenë në gjendje të bëjë luftë në dy fronte, ajo këtë e dinte shumë mirë. Hitleri i dinte shumë mirë pasojat historike të Luftës së Parë Botërore dhe nuk donte ti përsërisë gabimet e njëjta. Përballë rrezikut të frontit të dytë, në vitin 1941, ai u mundua me dërgimin e Rudolf Hesit në Angli që të lidh paqe me fuqitë perëndimore. اerçili dhe Ruzvelti, të cilët tërësisht i shërbenin Kapitalit, më tepër kishin dëshirë të udhëheqin politikën e atyre 300 vetëve se sa politikën e interesit të shteteve të tyre. اka do të mendonin shtetet evropiane sikur ta dinin se ka mundur ti iket luftës dhe atyre miliona viktimave? 
Para se të ndalem në Hiroshimë do të ishte e udhës ti njoftoj lexuesit me një holokaust tjetër - Drezdenin. 
Drezdeni i shpallur qytet i hapur në vitin 1945 ka pasur rreth 600 mijë banorë, para së gjithash, emigrantë të cilët kanë ardhur për shkak të sigurimit më të madh që të tubohen përkohësisht në këtë qytet të hapur. Në atë kohë aty ka pasur kampe për robërit anglezë dhe amerikanë si dhe shumë punëtorë nga Franca dhe vendet e tjera evropiane. Ndërkaq, më me rëndësi është se Drezdeni ka qenë qytet i njohur i artit, bile edhe e kanë quajtur Firencë e Elbës. Qyteti nuk ka qenë aspak i mbrojtur. Nuk ka pasur kurrfarë mbrojtje kundërajrore. Të gjithë këtë e kishin shumë të qartë anglezët dhe amerikanët të cilët që nga viti 1929 mblidhnin të dhëna për objektet luftarake ajrore. 
Në janar të vitit 1945 anglo-amerikanëve si dhe tërë botës iu bë e qartë se lufta tashmë kishte përfunduar në dobi të aleatëve dhe se nuk do të vazhdonte më tepër se disa javë, ose më shumë disa muaj. E tërë bota pyetet përse më 13 janar të vitit 1945 anglezët dhe amerikanët bënë një sulm shkretues ndaj Drezdenit, për herë të fundit bënë shumë bombardime shkatërruese mbi popullatën e pambrojtur civile. Në këto bombardime morën pjesë 9-10 mijë aeroplanë bombardues. Qindra mijëra bomba fosfori e të tjera i lëshuan mbi popullatën civile në shumë qytete të Evropës. Disa orë pas sulmit të parë ndaj Drezdenit vazhdon sulmi i dytë ajror prej 1.200 bombarderëve fluturues. Dhjeta mijëra njerëz të cilët i ikën bombardimit të parë tash bëhen viktima të bombardimit të dytë. Të njëjtën ditë paradite sulmi i tretë prej 1.350 aeroplanëve bombarderë i zhduku përfundimisht të gjitha ato që ende nuk ishin zhdukur. Përderisa bombarderët i rrënojnë paralagjet e qytetit, gjuajtësit me flakën e mitralozave marrëzisht i ndjekin nëpër rrugë dhe sheshe gratë dhe fëmijët, bile edhe qentë. Strategjia e këtij sulmi është e qartë: të zhduket sa është e mundshme më shumë popullatë civile. Vështirë është të thuhet numri i saktë i viktimave, sepse ka pasur shumë të ardhur prej qyteteve tjera. Por, me siguri pohohet se numri i  viktimave ka qenë mbi 300 mijë - një numër i vogël në krahasim me disa miliona banorë të pafajshëm civilë të vrarë pa kurrfarë shaku luftarak. Kjo ndodh pavarësisht nga fakti se anglezët dhe amerikanët i kanë nënshkruar të gjitha kontratat e mëhershme, me anë të të cilave mbrohet popullata civile: në Hagë - në vitin 1907 dhe konventa e Gjenevës në vitin 1925. Pjesa më e madhe e viktimave civile kanë qenë gra, fëmijë, robër lufte, punëtorë të huaj dhe kafshë të llojeve të ndryshme. 
Në vitin 1943 اerçili dhe Ruzvelti në Kazablankë vendosin që me çdo kusht tia thejnë moralin popullit gjerman. Atëherë çka kërkojnë në tokat e okupuara evropiane dhe kush iu ka dhënë të drejtë morale që ti bombardojnë shkollat dhe spitalet? Indikativ është rasti në Kopenhagë, ku e rrënojnë një shkollë me të gjithë fëmijët që ndodhen në të, ndërsa qendrat industriale gjermane, frenge, italiane dhe belgje mbeten pothuajse të paprekura. Në vitin 1944, kur sulmet ajrore mbi qendrat industriale dhe fabrikat arrinë pikën kulminante (sipas të dhënave anglo-amerikane), prodhimtaria luftarake gjermane ka shënuar rekorde në krahasim me fillimin e luftës. 
Atyre, të cilët i shohin ndodhitë jo vetëm ashtu siç iu prezentohen, por ashtu siç janë në realitet, iu bëhet e qartë se pse fabrikat e mëdha, bile edhe ato që prodhojnë armë dhe materiale luftarake, pothuajse nuk janë prekur fare. Kjo ndodh kështu sepse Kapitali është një dhe të gjitha fabrikat e të dy palëve në konflikt i takojnë një fuqie të maskuar mirë të cilën e lëvizë një dorë e fshehur. 
Dokumentet e Jaltës zbulojnë se rusët kanë kërkuar prej anglo-amerikanëve ti ndërpresin bombardimet mbi qytetet gjermane dhe të bombardojnë vetëm sipas vijës së rregullt. Megjithatë, një marrëveshje e tillë nuk u arrit, kështu që اerçili dhe të tjerët vazhdojnë me vrasjet masovike e kriminale. Para se të fillojë sulmi ajror mbi Drezden ekipazheve të bombarderëve iu është thënë se me këtë sulm ajror ata do të likuidojnë komandën kryesore të Gestapos, depot e municioneve, fabrikat për prodhimtarinë e gazrave helmuese dhe hekurudhat. Pak pas mbarimit të luftës shumica e pilotëve që kishin marrë pjesë në bombardimin e Drezdenit e vizitojnë qytetin që të përkulen para qindra mijëra viktima. Ata u habitën kur konstatuan se në qytet nuk ka pasur kurrfarë komande kryesore të Gestapos, kurrfarë fabrike të gazrave helmues, kurse hekurudha kishte ngelur pothuajse e paprekur. Edhe një herë - çka tregon kjo? Tregon se e gjithë kjo ka qenë shumë mirë e planifikuar, bile edhe likuidimi i grave dhe fëmijëve të pafajshëm. 

*Hiroshima dhe Nagasaki*  

Në gusht të vitit 1945. Hiroshima dhe Nagasaki janë sinonim të tmerrit, por sot - pas 43 vitesh prej shkretimit të tyre nga bomba atomike, e tërë bota i pranon si përmendore të shpresës. Shkretimet të cilat vështirë se mund të zmadhohen nuk ekzistojnë më. Hiroshima është rritur disa herë më shumë jo vetëm me banorë, por edhe me sipërfaqe të ndërtimit - ndryshimi i madh në aspektin fizik i cili me asgjë nuk mund ta shlyejë atë psikik. 
Menjëherë pas shpërthimit të bombës në Hiroshimë urrejtja e cila ekzistonte midis Japonisë dhe Shteteve të Bashkuara u shndërrua në ngushëllim. Si mundi menjëherë një bombë urrejtjen ta shndërrojë në ngushëllim? Bomba e zhduku tërë këtë urrejtje. Ajo bile bëri edhe diç më tepër, sot bota jeton vazhdimisht nën kërcënimin e bombës atomike, ajo krijoi një lloj shoqërie të re. Ajo i bashkoi të gjithë ata që urrejtja i kishte ndarë. Pasi që ekzistenca e tërë njerëzisë është vënë në kockë dhe të gjithë njerëzit janë vënë nën një emërues, që do të thotë se pas luftës nukleare nuk do të ketë as ngadhnjimtarë e as të ngadhnjyer, për herë të parë në historinë botërore po krijohet një shoqëri e vërtetë botërore me një qëllim të përbashkët: të ndalohet zhdukja masovike e njerëzisë. Duhet të zbulojmë në veten tonë më shumë fuqi dhe mjete dhe ta pengojmë këtë kataklizmë botërore. 
Vëmendja e botës është koncentruar në kapacitetin nuklear të Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe të SHBA-ve. Pothuajse askush nuk kthehet të shohë mundësitë nukleare të vendeve më të vogla siç është Anglia, Franca, Kina dhe India të cilat oficialisht janë anëtare të Klubit nuklear. Mirëpo, çtë mendojmë për fuqitë tjera ende më të vogla siç është Brazili, Argjentina, Izraeli, Afrika  Jugore, Koreja Jugore, Tajvani, Iraku, Pakistani, Libia etj., të cilat nën formën e centraleve atomike elekrike paqesore (gjeneratorë dhe centrale) punojnë si urithët në prodhimin e armëve nukleare. Siç duke Izraeli dhe Afrika Jugore tashmë e posedojnë atë, por ende e ruajnë në fshehtësi. 
Të vetmit që duhet dhënë vërejtje për stërvitjen dhe përhapjen e teorisë për prodhimin e bombës atomike janë SHBA-të, Franca dhe Gjermania. Ata garojnë se kush i pari do të shesë teknologji nukleare për qëllime të kohërave paqësore, pa marrë parasysh se cilit vend. Në këtë drejtim Bashkimi Sovjetik bën përjashtim dhe askujt absolutisht nuk i jep e as nuk i shet teknologji atomike, bile as shteteve më të afërta. Ajo plotësisht ka të drejtë. Paramendoni sikur armët e tilla të bien në duar të terroristëve të cilët e mbajnë dhe e frikësojnë tërë qytetin për shpërblesë. Një gjë e di të sigurtë - luftën atomike nuk do ta fillojnë superfuqitë. Pavarësisht prej dallimeve të tyre politike Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës e kanë të qartë dhe e kuptojnë shumë mirë se një luftë e tillë do ti zhdukë të dy popujt. 
Shkencëtarët të cilët e kanë filluar proektin Menheth para 43 vitesh nuk kanë mundur ta parashohin se arma atomike do të zhvillohet kaq shpejt për një kohë relativisht të shkurtër, si dhe do të arrijë në një shkallë të këtillë që të mos mund të kontrollohet. Shumica e shkencëtarëve që e kanë filluar këtë proekt momentalisht janë ende gjallë dhe kërkojnë që arma atomike të vëhet tërësisht nën kontroll, gjë që kanë plotësisht të drejtë, sepse bomba e cila është hudhur në Hiroshimë është e parëndësishme në krahasim me atë që posedojmë sot. Vetëm marina amerikane Trajdent ka forcë shkatërruese që e tejkalon 25 herë Luftën e Dytë Botërore. Vetëm BRSS dhe SHBA momentalisht kanë më se 15 mijë megatonë armë nukleare. Ndërkaq, Buletini i shkencëtarëve atomikë i vitit 1985 llogaritë se prej 5 mijë deri më 10 mijë megatonë janë në gjendje të vrasin 1 miliardë njerëz, si dhe të plagosen edhe 1 miliardë të tjerë prej zjarreve dhe radiacionit. Ja pra pse krijimi i një gjëje me të vërtetë efikase është tejet i domosdoshëm. 
Një numër i madh i centraleve atomike që janë të shpërndara sot nëpër botë do të vjetërohen dhe nuk mund të qëndrojnë më tepër se 50 vjet, kështu që do të paraqitet nevoja që të rindërtohen ose të rrënohen. Ku do të ruhen të gjitha ato mbeturina prej radioaktiviteteve të lëndëve djegëse, hekurit, cementit dhe të gjitha materialet e objekteve tashmë të ndyra dhe që rrezatojnë radiacion? Disa prej këtyre materialeve radioaktive mund të jenë të rrezikshme gjatë një milionë vjetëve të ardhshëm. 
Shtrohet pyetja se a thua vallë është e ndershme që gjeneratave të ardhshme tua lëmë një problem të tillë, të cilit vetë nuk mund ti dalim në krye? 
*Kush i nxitë luftërat?* اfarë fuqie satanike ose çfarë grupi njerëzish arrinë që në mënyrë periodike ta vërshojë botën me konflikte të përgjakshme? 
*Potenciali luftarak atomik*  
Shtetet të cilat prodhojnë bombë atomikeShtetet që kanë bombë atomike në territorin e vetVendet për të cilat dyshohet se kanë bombë atomikeShtetet për të cilat dyshohet se punojnë në prodhimin e bombës atomikeSHBA BRSS Franca Anglia Kina Belgjika Anglia Gjermania Lin. Italia Greqia Holanda Polonia Turqia Gjermania Per.India Izraeli Afrika JugoreArgjentina Brazili Irani Iraku Libia Koreja Veriore Pakistani Koreja Jugore Tajvani 
Përgjigjja është shumë e thjeshtë. Ai i cili e kontrollon sistemin e parave në botë, po ashtu ai e kontrollon politikën botërore dhe kahjet e saj. Në vitin 1980, kur Rothshildi vë kontroll të plotë mbi bankat angleze, deklaron në këtë mënyrë: Nuk më intereson se kush e udhëheq politikën e shtetit të caktuar, më jepni mundësi të qeveris me sistemin e parave dhe unë do ta udhëheq politikën. 
ثshtë interesant të nënvizohet se me përparimin e qytetërimit, luftërat po bëhen gjithë e më të ashpra dhe më të shtrenjta. Sipas një profesorit holandez, vlera e një ushtarit të vrarë kundërshtar në epoka të ndryshme të historisë ka qenë siç vijon. Në kohën e Cezarit vrasja e një ushtarit ka kushtuar më pak se një dollar. Në kohën e Napoleonit çmimi rritet në 2 mijë dollarë. Në fund të Luftës së Parë Botërore - 17 mijë dollarë. Në luftën e Dytë Botërore - rreth 40 mijë dollarë, kurse gjatë luftës në Vietnam vrasjen e një ushtarit kundërshtar SHBA-të e kanë paguar me një çmim rekord prej 200 mijë dollarësh.  

Kështu, kur mendoj shpesh rreth këtyre shifrave të mëdha fantastike, jam i bindur se lexuesi do ta shtrojë pyetjen: si janë rritur kaq shumë harxhimet? Dhe kush i përcakton ato? Përgjigjja është: kuptohet ata të cilët kanë dobi prej luftës! Këtë e argumenton edhe fakti se Vietnami e fitoi luftën me qindra herë më pak mjete se SHBA-të. 
Të vrarët e supozuar në 14 luftërat e tashme 
ShtetetViti i fillimit të luftësTë vrarët e supozuar deri më sotAvganistani Angola Kamboxha Etiopia / Somalia Salvadori Guatemala Irani / Iraku Libani Mozambiku Nikaragua Peruja Shri Lanka Uganda Sahara Perëndimore1978 1945 1979 1962 1977 1967 1980 1975 1978 1981 1980 1983 1981 1975200.000 deri më 300.000 rreth 10.000 24.000 25.000 + 50.000 + 30.000 deri më 45.000 + 500.000 deri më 800.000 25.000 + mijëra 10.000 6.000 deri më 8.000 3.000 + 100.000 + 7.000 deri më 10.000 
Paqe dhe liri! A nuk është kjo ironi dhe paradoks! A nuk janë vallë këta vetëm fjalë boshe me të cilat miliona ushtarë prej të gjitha nacionaliteteve kanë vdekur? Ku është paqeja dhe liria për të cilën ata kanë vdekur? 
Njerëzia nuk mund të marrë mësim nga historia dhe ta kuptojë se nuk është lufta ajo që i zgjidhë problemet, ajo asnjëherë nuk i ka zgjidhë dhe as që do ti zgjidhë. Luftërat vetëm shkatërrojnë e nuk ndërtojnë. 
Gjenerali amerikan Viliam Shermani (1820-1891) thotë kështu: Lufta - ajo është barbarizmi më i madh Vetëm ata të cilët kurrë nuk kanë pushkatuar dhe ata të cilët nuk i kanë dëgjuar klithjet dhe rënkimet e të plagosërve kërkojnë sa më shumë të derdhin gjak, sa më shumë të hakmerren dhe sa më shumë të shkretojnë. Lufta është ferr. 
Një zog lajmërohet Dikush ka lindur! 
Një kambanë bie dikush ka vdekur! 
Viktimat e luftërave më të mëdha në shek. XX: 
1914-1918 - 10.000.000 njerëz 
1939-1945 - 50.000.000 njerëz 
1945 e deri më sot -16.000.000 njerëz.

----------


## ORIONI

*Kreu i tretë ADAM VAJSHOPI*

Puna e dorës mund të kontrollohet me anë të dorës, kurse puna shpirtërore është sikurse zjarri dhe vërshimi të cilët pothuajse nuk kontrollohen. Ata përhapen nga vetvetiu.
Adam Vajshpi u lind më 6 shkurt të vitit 1748 në Gjermani. Qysh në moshën e re bëhet profesor i të drejtës zakonore në Universitetin e Ingëlshtatit. Para kësaj ai ka qenë prift në radhët e jezuitëve - i ashtuquajtur Gestapo i Kishës rimokatolike. Më 1 maj të vitit 1776 ai themeloi një lëvizje të veçantë të fshehur republikane të quajtur Iluminatët, emër shumë i vjetër mistik që iu është dhënë shkollave dhe grupeve që kanë mësuar misticizmin babilonas. Në Iluminatët inkuadrohen njerëz të cilët mundohen të depërtojnë në ndjenjat e pazbuluara njerëzore dhe ti zbulojnë cilësitë e tyre shpirtërore ose të dukshmet, të ashtuquajturin Syrin e tretë. Kanë ekzistuar shumë sekte në vende të ndryshme me emrin Iluminatët, por asnjëra nuk ka lozur rolin e lëvizjes që themeloi Vajshopi prej Bavarie.
Kjo organizatë është themeluar sipas rregullave dhe parimeve jezuite me një disciplinë të brendshme shumë të ashpër dhe me një vështrim të ndërsjellë. Pas vitit 1778 anëtarët e saj arrijnë ti nënshtrojnë lozhat masone, të cilat fillojnë ta realozojnë në përpikshmëri politikën e tyre. Të gjitha pozitat komanduese në lozha i zënë njerëzit e Vajshopit.
Qëllimi kryesor dhe i fundit i iluminizmit është revolucioni botëror të cilin synojnë ta bëjnë me ndërmjetësimin e shumë udhëheqësve shtetëror, me pionët e tyre të cilët verbërisht i kryejnë urdhërat e tyre.
Principet okulte dhe satanike që përbëjnë thelbin e mësimit të tyre i ndërrojnë qëllimet dhe mendjen e atyre që hyjnë në radhët e tyre. Nisma e këtij mësimi satanik buron prej agnosticizmit, kështu që një ndër udhëheqësit e parë të tij ka qenë hebraiku shumë i njohur Simon Magusi, në shekullin e parë të erës sonë.
Iluminizmi është përhapur në Itali, Spanjë, Suedi dhe në një pjesë të madhe të botës, kurse në SHBA - shumë më shpejt, që sot të zë ndoshta vendin më prioritar.
Kjo doktrinë e ka shfrytëzuar spiritizmin agnostik për të depërtuar deri te ligjet natyrore. Ithtarët e saj pohojnë se janë në gjendje me anë të rrugës mistike të arrijnë deri te të gjitha fshehtësitë e natyrës, si dhe deri te energjia dhe pushteti që del prej tyre.
Vajshopi falë inteligjencës së tij dhe këmbëngulësissë jezuite ka arritur që ti përgjithësojë dhe përpunojë këta doktrina të vjetra dhe të krijojë një doktrinë satanike për pushtimin e botës të cilën e quajti Iluminatët. Ndikimi i gjenit të tij ndjellakeq, që të vrasë miliona njerëz, ndihet bile edhe sot e kësaj dite. Vetë Vajshopi bëhet i njohur në mesin e të gjithëve me emrin Iluminatët.
Prej momentit kur Iluminatët i marrin tërësisht lozhat masone, ata bëhen fuqi sunduese dhe fillojnë që ti realizojnë planet e errëta vajshopiane për zhdukjen e krishtërizmit dhe likuidimin e qeverive shtetërore. Kush nuk ishte me ta ishte kundër tyre. Ata kanë shfrytëzuar kemikalie dhe helme që deri atëherë nuk ka ditur askush për ta. Me ta janë likuiduar personalitetet e papërshtatshëm. Kjo i bëhet e qartë qeverisë bavarite kur gjatë një kontrollimit të paprtitur të lozhës masone bavarite në gusht të vitit 1785 ia konfiskoi të gjitha ato kemikalie që ishin pronë e Organizatës.
Sipas historianes së njohur Nesta Bebsterit të gjitha formulat që ka shfrytëzuar Vajshopi e kanë prejardhjen prej burimeve religjioze persiane dhe egjiptase dhe shërbejnë vetëm për qëllime materiale dhe për rrënimin e shoqërisë ekzistuese.
Vajshopi për ti zënë të gjitha lozhat masone ka paramenduar një sistem të fshehur me anë të të cilit të gjithë njerëzit e tij shumë shpejt arrijnë në pozitat më të larta dhe e marrin qeverinë dhe udhëheqjen e lozhave. Mijëra lozha të tilla themelohen në mbarë botën dhe nën komandën e Vajshopit, minojnë çdo qeveri që i pengon bos-it kryesor, Rothshildit, i cili qëndron i fshehur pas gjithë kësaj.
Sipas profesor Robizonit, programi i Vajshopit është siç vijon:
Shkatërrimi i të gjitha qeverive paqedashëse.
Heqja e trashëgimisë.
Zhdukja e pronës private.
Zhdukja e patriotizmit.
Zhdukja e familjes.
Heqja e religjionit.
Krijimi i një Qeverie botërore.
Mirëpo, për tu realizuar të gjitha këto shtatë pika, do të thotë, bota të dridhet dhe të rrënohet.
Siç përmenda më lartë, Vajshopi është edukuar në një rend jezuit dhe ka pranuar barbarinë dhe ashpërsinë e asaj organizate.
Jezuitët kanë qenë avangardë dhe ushtri e Kishës romake. Rendi i tyre është themeluar në vitin 1541 prej Ignacius Lojolit. Një vit më parë papa Pavle III i ka pranuar për Regimini Militantis Ecclesiae. Lojoli u bë gjenerali i parë i këtij rendi. Historia e kësaj Organizate krishtere është shkruar me shumë gjak protestantësh. Shtabi kryesor i jezuitëve ka qenë Vatikani, kështu që papa i ka shfrytëzuar për misione speciale. Me kërkesë të shumë shteteve në vitin 1773 papa e shpërndau organizatën, por së shpejti pas kësaj u themelua sërish. Bile edhe sot e kësaj dite ekzistojnë shkolla dhe kolegje të shumta të jezuitëve. Ato janë të njohura me ruajtjen
e përpiktë të doktrinës së vet dhe me misticizmin e vet. Ato janë të ashtuquajtur Internacionale e zezë.
Betimi i jezuitëve, kur hyjnë në rendin e tyre është siç vijon: Në emër të të kryqëzuarit në kryq, Krishtit, unë betohem se do ti ndërpres të gjitha lidhjet që më lidhin me babën, nënën, vëllezërit, motrat, farefisin, shokët, me mbretin, gjykatësit dhe me çdo pushtet tjetër të cilit i kam shërbyer ose që jam betuar se do ti nënshtrohem ose shërbej. I ndërpres marrëdhëniet me vendlindjen time, prej tash e tutje ekzistenca ime është në sferë tjetër. Betohem se do tia shpalojë kryeshefit tim të gjithë atë që bëj, mendoj, lexoj, mësoj dhe shikoj rreth vetes.
Intrigat dhe emrin e keq, që janë karakteristikë për këtë rend katolik, i njeh shumë mirë e tërë bota. Mirëpo, ajo për çka gjithmonë do të mbajnë përgjegjësi janë kolegjet bartolomejane, kur më 24 gusht të vitit 1572 vrasin në një mënyrë të veçantë tinzake dhe barbare më se 100 mijë hugjenotë (protestantë).
Mashtrimet dhe qëllimet e Vajshopit dalin në shesh edhe prej një letreje dërguar bashkëpjesëmarrësit dhe bashkëmendimtarit të tij të afërt. Ne duhet të mendojmë se si të fillojmë të punojmë në ndonjë mënyrë tjetër. Me rëndësi është vetëm të arrihet qëllimi, nuk është me rëndësi se me çfarë preteksti do të kryhet. Përherë është e nevojshme të kihet një mbulesë. Ne duhet të fshihemi nën emrin e një organizate. Lozhat të cilat janë në dorë të frankmasonerisë momentalisht janë tunikë më e përshtatshme për qëllimin tonë të lartë, sepse bota tashmë i njehë dhe nuk pret prej tyre ndonjë gjë të madhe çka meriton ti kushtohet vëmendje. Ne duhet të mbështillemi në një errësirë të patejdukshme dhe të mos lejojmë të depërtojnë kurrfarë spiunë ose të deleguar prej organizatave tjera.
Në letrën tjetër të Vajshopit e hasim pranimin e tij që vijon: Pozita ime kërkon që unë të qëndroj i fshehur prej shumë anëtarëve përderisa të jem gjallë. Jam i obliguar që çdo gjë ta realizoj me ndërmjetësimin e pesë-gjashtë vetëve. Kjo do të tregojë se sa lehtë do të jetë që një krye e mençur të dirigjojë me qindra mijëra njerëz. Në një letër tjetër ai shkruan: Unë kam dy vetë menjëherë pas meje të cilët i frymëzoj me frymëzimin tim, me dëshirën time, dhe secili prej tyre ka po ashtu dy të tjerë dhe kështu me radhë - në këtë mënyrë më së miri jepen urdhërat dhe operohet politikisht. Kjo organizatë perverze është shërbyer me forma të këtilla të veprimit dhe të sjelljes që Rothshildët të mund ti realizojnë planet e tyre për shkatërrimin e botës me anë të revolucioneve.
Eksplodimi i parë është revolucioni francez në vitin 1789 dhe pastaj të gjitha revolucionet që vijojnë prej atëherë e dëri më sot. Planet e paramenduara mirë dhe veprimet e fshehura të kësaj organizate konspirative janë zbuluar bile pas efektit të dukshëm: rebelimi, revolucioni, lufta, uria artificiale, kataklizmat ekonomike e bujqësore.
Rrugën e Vajshopit dhe të lëvizjes së tij Iluminatët e vazhdoi trioja: Karl Marks, Fridrih Engels dhe Lasal. Ata e përpunuan fasadën e kësaj doktrine duke i ruajtur idetë e saj thelbësore. Duke e vënë theksin në parimet altruiste, ata e ruajtën anën revolucionare të doktrinës. Ende më interesant është se ata tre u pranuan liderë të socializmit dhe komunizmit, kurrë nuk kanë qenë punëtorë ose të shpërblyer për drejtësinë për të cilën në mënyrë aq të flaktë kanë luftuar. Marksi ka qenë një njeri përtac pa kurrfarë morali. Lasali ka trashëguar pasuri të madhe dhe kurrë në jetë nuk ka punuar gjë. Engelsi, fabrikant shumë i pasur i pambukut, ka shfrytëzuar punën e fëmijëve të cilëve iu ka paguar mëditje të pavlefshme.
Marksi, emri i vërtetë i të cilit është Mordohaj, e ndërron emrin njësoj sikur Vajshopi, kurse shembullin e tij e vazhdojnë edhe udhëheqësit e tjerë të Revolucionit bolshevik. Marksi e ka prejardhjen prej një familjeje rabine. Sipas shumicës së historianëve ai ka pasur karakter të keq - keqbërës, jotolerant, i zemëruar dhe i padurueshëm. Punimet e tij nuk kanë mbështetje në kurrfarë baze shkencore. Të gjitha janë nën dominimin e emocioneve të tij. Mirëpo, një gjë është e vërtetë: ai ka qenë ithtar shumë i mirë i Adam Vajshopit dhe padyshim ka ndihmuar Revolucionin bolshevik, i cili është kopie e plotë e atij francez.
Vajshopi e ndërroi emrin e tij në Spartak. Ngjashëm me të, komunistët e parë në Evropë u quajtën spartakasë dhe më vonë e ndërruan emrin, kur e quajtën veten komunistë.
Ndikimi i Iluminatëve në Evropë dhe në SHBA ka qenë shumë i madh. Kjo është mbartë në gjeneratat e ardhshme edhe deri në ditët e sodit, përmes shkencave më të vjetra të fshehura siç është astrologjia, okultizmi, kabalizmi, nomerologjia etj. Shumë amerikanë të njohur kanë qenë, gjithashtu, të inkuadruar në të. Në vitin 1913 Rezerva federale amerikane e vë në amblemin e banknaotës prej një dolari piramidën egjiptiane me syrin e Luciferit që i sheh të gjitha.
Veprimtarinë nëntokësore një kohë e kanë kryer Iluminatët dhe lozhat masone që iu janë nënshtruar atyre, e sot e kryejnë më se 1.200-1.300 organizata të ndryshme të shpërndara në tërë botën.
Nën parullën për paqe botërore këta konspiratorë kanë për qëllim të zhdukin gjysmën e popullatës në Tokë me anë të bombës atomike, për menjanimin e së cilës aq ngrohtë bisedojnë. Ndërkaq, ato bëjnë presion të madh për ngrirjen dhe zhdukjen e armëve nukleare. Por qëllimi i tyre është që çdo gjë të kalojë nën kontrollin e OKB - organizatë e cila është selia e vërtetë e Iluminatëve.
Ashtu siç posedonte më parë Vajshopi shkolla speciale të krijuara me qëllim që në ta të mësohet internacionalizmi, sot ithtarët e tij, gjithashtu i përmbanë ato universitetet ku nuk mund të hyjë çdokush.
Pse në Holivud hasim më shumë komunistë? Për shkak se të gjitha kompanitë filmike janë pronë e bankierëve ndërkombëtarë, kurse artistët filmikë janë pionë të tyre.
Pse pjesa dërmuese e personelit të Ei Bi Si, Si Bi Es dhe En Bi Si janë anëtarë të Komisionit Trilateral dhe të Komitetit për lidhje me botën e jashtme? Për shkak se pronarë të këtyre kompanive janë të njëjtit konspiratorë - bankierët të cilët e kontrollojnë Bashkimin Sovjetik dhe të gjitha shtetet komuniste.
Mjetet dhe instrumentet e lëvizjes komuniste për revolucione dhe luftëra faktikisht u formuan këtu, në SHBA, dhe kurrë nuk kanë qenë kaq aktive sikur tash.
Lidhja ndërmjet Rothshildit dhe SHBA-ve bëhej me ndërmjetësimin e partnerit të tij prej Frankfurti - Jakob Shifit, i cili ka pasur një lidhje mjaft të shëndoshë jo vetëm financiarisht por edhe familjarisht me Pavel Vartburgun, Feliks Vartburgun dhe Rokfelerin, kështu që formohet konfederata e madhe bankare amerikane.
Iluminatët depërtojnë jo vetëm në rrethet bankare por edhe në ato politike dhe ushtarake të SHBA-ve. Ata kanë njerëzit e vet në Kongres, Senat, në mesin e personaliteteve ushtarake, në CIA, bile edhe në mesin e kryetarëve. Vilsoni është njëri prej tyre, si dhe Franklin Ruzvelti. Në 14 pikat e dëgjuara të Vilsonit fshihen qëllimet sekrete të konspiratorëve - të gjithë popujt të japin dorheqje nga pavarësia e tyre.
Adam Vajshopi është njëri ndër ekzekutorët më gjenialë të qëllimeve të errëta të Rothshildit. Në Paris para 200 vjetësh ai solli mijëra xhelatë prej vendeve të ndryshme, të cilëve për çdo ditë u është paguar çdo pjesëmarrje e tyre. Për këtë janë harxhuar mjete të mëdha, gjë që vetëm Rothshildët kanë mund ti mbulojnë këta harxhime. Sot jetojmë në një stadium tjetër të zhvillimit dhe konceptimit. Populli duhet patjetër të manipulohet në një mënyrë krejtësisht tjetër - me dorëza kadifeje. Shkollat, kolegjet, universitetet, institutet shkencore dhe shumë organizata religjioze përbëjnë Iluminatët e sotshëm, të cilët njësoj si më parë kanë përkrahje morale dhe materiale prej megabankave.
Vajshopi ka vdekur kahmoti, por idetë dhe modelet e tij shfrytëzohen edhe sot prej trashëgimtarëve të Rothshildit, të cilët njësoj sikur Vajshopi janë fshehur pas shumë bankierëve, skolastikëve dhe administratorve shtetëror. Ai ka vdekur në moshën 82-vjeçare dhe deri në ditën e fundit të jetës së tij, shumë vjet pas revolucionit francez, ka vazhduar ta udhëheqë veprimtarinë kriminale të zotërinjve të tij financiarë, të cilët i kanë përmbajtur me mjete jashtëzakonisht të mëdha materiale komplotet brutale të organizatës së tij.
Njëri nga shkaqet kryesore që njerëzit e pranojnë idenë e kësaj organizate ka qenë presioni fanatik i Kishës rimokatolike ndaj popullit, e cila e ndau popullin në dy fraksione të cilat luftojnë për pushtet.
Ashpërsia e Kishës katolike i hidhëroi njerëzit dhe lehtë i bëri ithtarë të armikut e që në rastin konkret fjala është për Iluminatët.

----------


## ORIONI

*Kreu i katërt ROTHSHILDثT*

Më jepni të drejtë ti shtypi paratë e një shteti, e pastaj nuk më intereson se kush i harton ligjet e tij. (Rothshild)
Natanin, djali i tretë i Majerit dhe themeluesi i dinastisë së Rothshildëve, e pyeti djali i tij më i vogël, sa kombe të ndryshme ekzistojnë në botë? Vetëm dy janë ato për të cilat duhet të mendosh - iu përgjigj Natani - familja hebreje e pastaj të tjerët. Me togfjalëshin familja hebreje ai ka pasur për qëllim gjininë hebreje e cila është ndryshe nga ajo e njerëzve tjerë.
Themelues i kësaj dinastie të vetme sipas gjinisë është Majer Amshel Rothshildi. Ai u lind në vitin 1743 në Frankfurt të Majnës (Gjermani). Djali i tij më i madh Anselm Majer Rothshildi (1773-1855) mbeti me babën e vet në Frankfurt. Djali i dytë - Solomon Rothshildi (1774-1855) u shpërngul në Vjenë (Austri). Djali i tretë - Natan Majeri (1777-1836) u vendos në Londër. Djali i katërt - Karl Majeri (1788-1855) u vendos në Napoli. Kurse i pesti - Xhejms Majeri (1792-1868) u vendos në Paris.
Filiala e Londrës nën udhëheqjen e Natan Rothshildit ka qenë më e suksesshmja në manevrimet dhe operimet financiare.
Të pestë vëllezërit kanë lozur një rol mjaft të rëndësishëm, jo vetëm në botën financiare, por edhe në atë politike. Po qe se historia duhet të bëjë fjalë për dikë, ajo është Dinastia Rothshild. Sikur të fillojmë prej gjysmës së dytë të shekullit XVIII e deri më sot do të shohim se ata janë zotërinj të financave dhe politikës botërore. Qysh para 200 vjetëve e deri më sot ata i financojnë dhe kontrollojnë të gjitha qeveritë e botës. Shumica e krerëve të kurorëzuar janë miq dhe borxhlinj të tyre. Lionel Rothshildi ka qenë hebreu i parë - anëtar i Parlamentit anglez. Djali i tij Natan Majer Rothshildi në vitin 1885 bëhet hebreu u parë - per i Impersisë britanike. Moris Rothshildi bëhet anëtar i Senatit francez.
Stërgjyshërit e Majer Rothshildit nga getoja në Frankfurt të Majnës e deri më sot e drejtojnë shtëpinë financiare angleze Natan Majer Rothshildi dhe bijtë e tij.
Të dhëna të plota historike për jetën private dhe tregtare të kësaj familjeje ndjellakeqe edhe sot e kësaj dite nuk ekzistojnë. Ato të dhëna që i kemi në shfrytëzim fort pak janë të vërteta. Këtë e vërteton fakti se qysh para 230 vjetëve e deri më sot aktivitetet e tyre ruhen plotësisht në fshehtësi dhe askush nuk mund të depërtojë në to.
Themeluesi i dinastisë, Majer Rothshildi, ka qenë i dërguar të mësojë për rabin, por pas një kohe të shkurtër punësohet në një shtëpi bankare hebraike në Hanover si nxënës, ku gjatë i studion lojërat financiare. Mirëpo edhe aty nuk qëndron shumë kohë. Kthehet në geto në Frankfurt, ku dy vëllezërit e tij kanë shitur tesha dhe gjëra tjera të vjetra. Ai tek ata, në njërin prej duqaneve, e fillon biznesin e tij me monedha të vjetra. Shumë personalitete të larta në Gjermani si dhe në mbarë Evropën kanë mbledhur monedha të vjetra. Majeri e përpunoi katalogun e vet numizmatik të cilin ua dërgoi disa njerëzve, bile edhe princërve të rrethit.
Rezultati i kësaj qe i volitshëm dhe tregtia me monedha të vjetra shpejt lulëzoi. Bile një ditë princi Vilhelm e vizitoi vetë. Majeri me servilitetin dhe me maniret e tij i la përshtypje jashtëzakonisht të mira princit i cili u bë mushteri i tij i rregullt. Kjo ia rriti shumë autoritetin tregtarit të varfër i cili fillon të lozë rolin e furnizuesit oborrtar. Ai e shtoi emrin Rothshild, që e ka prejardhjen prej firmës së vogël të kuqe të shtëpisë. Në shekullin XVI shtëpitë në lagjen
hebreje në Frankfurt kanë qenë pa numra. Secila derë është dalluar nga të tjerat me njëfarë shenje ose firmë të vogël me ngjyrë të veçantë. Dera e shtëpisë së Majerit qysh më parë ka pasur një tabelë të vogël të kuqe prej së cilës ai e mori mbiemrin e ardhshëm - Rothshild. Drejtor i mallrave dhe pasurive të princit ka qenë njëri prej bijve të tij të paligjshëm, Buderusi. Ai u miqësua me Rothshildin dhe filloi me ndërmjetësimin e tij të ndërrojë valuta të huaja. Në vitin 1785 i ati i princit ndërron jetë dhe ai i trashëgoi titullaret dhe pasuritë e mëdha të tij. Princi i ri i kushtoi kujdes mjaft të madh ushtrisë së tij, jo vetëm asaj që përkon me ushtrimet ushtarake, por edhe asaj që përkon me shkathtësinë dhe rrobet e saj. Rrobet dhe municioni kanë qenë ajo që e kanë bërë atë më të bukur dhe më elegante në atë kohë. Shumë shtete më tepër kanë dashur të marrin me qira njësi të formuara të gatshme ushtarake, e pasi që ato të Vilhelmit kanë qenë më me renome, secili ka synuar që ti marrë me qira. Kështu, për shembull, Anglia ka mbajtur qetësi dhe rregull në kolonitë e saj duke i shfrytëzuar hesët. Vilhelmi prej Hes-Keseli ka pasur të ardhura të mëdha nga kjo tregti e tij. Për çdo ushtar të vrarë hesian princi ka marrë dëmshpërblime të jashtëzakonshme të cilat kanë hyrë në arkën e tij dhe në këtë mënyrë ai arriti të bëhet sundimtari më i pasur në Evropë.
Majer Rothshildi me mjaft shkathtësi e shfrytëzoi plogështinë numizmatike të princit të pasur dhe filloi gjithë e më shpesh ta vizitojë në pallat dhe ti ofrojë monedha të vjetra sa më interesante edhe atë me çmim të lirë e të volitshëm. Ky qe një taktizim për tu ofruar sa më shumë me princin dhe për ta fituar besimin e tij. E pasi që e fitoi besimin e sundimatrit lehtë qe që edhe fisnikët e tjerë të interesohen për të, gjë që edhe vërtet ashtu ndodhi.
Kah fundi i vitit 1806, kur ushtritë e Napoleonit hyjnë në Gjermani, Vilhelmi ia besoi dukumentacionin e vet më të rëndësishëm, arkivat, bizhuterinë dhe rreth tre milionë dollarë Rothshildit plak i cili i vorrosi në disa vende të ndryshme.
Këtë pasuri të madhe që posedonte Vilhelmi IX ishte fituar në një mënyrë jo posaçërisht të ndershme. Këto ishin paratë që Anglia i kishte paguar për shfrytëzimin e ushtarëve të tij (qiraxhinj) për të mbajtur rend në kolonitë e saj dhe për ta shuajtur revolucionin amerikan. Shikuar nga aspekti moral këto para iu kanë takuar ushtarëve të cilët e kanë dhënë me qira jetën e tyre për para. Megjithatë, ato i ka plaçkitur Vilhelmi, e pastaj edhe Majer Rothshildi, i cili autorizohet për ti mbledhur të gjitha kreditë e tij prej Anglisë e gjetiu.
Këta para të grabitura kanë qenë bazë e pasurisë së madhe të Rothshildëve. Prej atëherë e deri më sot nuk ekziston asnjë dolar i fituar në mënyrë të ndershme nga pasuria shumë miliardëshe e familjes Rothshild. Borxhet e mbretërve dhe shteteve tjera ndaj Vilhelmit IX kanë qenë shumë të mëdha. Bijtë e Majerit shkuan nëpër të gjitha vendet e botës që ti mbledhin borxhet. Natani, i biri i tretë i Rothshildit plak u vendos në Londër dhe të gjitha avoaret e princit u koncentruan aty. Nga të hyrat e mëdha prej pasurisë gjigante të Vilhelmit Anglia i paguante Rothshildit dividende kolosale mujore të investicioneve të tij. Nga ana tjetër, sipas një kontrate të fshehur ndërmjet Vilhelmit dhe Rothshildit, Rothshildi ka fituar një pjesë nga borxhet e mbledhura.
Napoleoni e ka ditur se sundimtari hesian ka pasuri të mëdha, andaj me këmbëngulësi ka synuar që të vijë deri te ajo pasuri. Regjimente të tëra kanë rrëmuar në oborret e tij, bile edhe në shtëpi dhe duqan të Rothshildit, por nuk gjetën gjë, sepse tashmë e gjithë pasuria ishte dërguar në Londër. Vetëm stolitë e vorrosura u zhdukën në një mënyrë misterioze.
Majer Rothshildi disa herë udhëtoi për në Danimarkë, ku ishte strehuar princi, me qëllim që ti sqarojë atij se si i mundon pushteti i Napoleonit atë dhe bijtë e tij, sepse dyshon në ta. Vazhdimisht e bindte princin se do ti marrë të gjitha paratë, deri në paranë e fundit. Në atë kohë Natani, duke pasur në disponim të gjithë atë pasuri të madhe, e shfrytëzoi pozitën kritike luftarake në Evropë dhe mungesën e mallrave. Ai blente mallra të ndryshëm: pambuk, prodhime të pambukut, kafe, duhan etj., të cilat i futte përmes rrugëve të rregullta ose të shfercit në tregjet e uritura në Gjermani, në shtetet e Skandinavisë, bile edhe në Francë. Kështu paratë e Vilhelmit u rritën dhjetëfish më shumë falë Rothshildëve të cilët tashmë kishin mundësi tia kthejnë deri në paranë e fundit.
Prej vitit 1810 e deri më sot firma Rothshild nuk merret më me shitblerjen e mallrave, por vetëm me shitblerjen e parave.
Puna e parë serioze në këtë drejtim ishte blerja e 400 tonëve ari prej kompanisë së njohur të Indisë Lindore. Prej kësaj Rothshildi fitoi katër herë më shumë se sa deponoi. Arin e njëjtë Natani ia shiti menjëherë shtetit anglez për ti dhënë përkrahje fushatës së Velingtonit. Kah fundi i luftës napoleoniane Perandoria Britanike i subvencionoi shumicën e shteteve aleate siç ishin: Rusia, Austria dhe Prusia. Megjithatë, problem më i madh ishte si të bartet ari. Asnjë firmë e madhe nuk ishte në gjendje të rrezikojë në transportimin e sasive kaq të mëdha të arit. Të vetmit qenë Natani dhe vëllezërit e tij që e morën përsipër ta kryejnë këtë, duke operuar prej bazave të tyre të ndryshme me korrespondencë të shifruar, me korrierët më të shpejtë në atë kohë dhe me pëllumba. Sasitë e mëdha të cilat vetë i kanë pasur në disponim iu kanë mundësuar të hapin filiale në Paris, Vjenë, Berlin dhe Napol, kurse secili prej vëllezërve ka dhënë përgjegjësi për filialën e caktuar. Në këtë mënyrë Majeri dhe bijtë krijojnë në mes veti shtëpinë e parë kliringe ndërkombëtare.
Pas Napolit në Evropë filloi zhvillimi i ndërtimit të kulturës dhe artit, gjë që kërkonte mjete të mëdha materiale, pastaj edhe shumë huaja. Shumica e qeverive evropiane drejtoheshin për të marrë huaja te bankierët e vogël duke i ikur kolosit financiar Rothshildit. Shkak kryesor i kësaj ishte materializmi i tyre i varzhdë dhe jodelikatshmëria e tyre. Në atë kohë sallonet e mëdha në Francë, Gjermani dhe Austri lulëzonin dhe temat e përditshme për biseda ishin poezia, arti dhe kulura. Vëllezërit Rothshild ishin të huaj në këtë drejtim. Ata të zënë shumë me punë materiale dhe financiare, nuk kanë pasur kohë të shkollohen për kavalerinë e salloneve, e cila në atë kohë ndodhej në shesh të jetës botërore. Ata bile edhe nuk dinin të vallëzonin, për këtë shkak nuk i pranonin në shoqërinë e lartë. Shumë mirë e kuptuan çka ju mungon dhe se më ishte shumë vonë që ajo të fitohej.
Mirëpo, Rothshildët vendosën që ta shfrytëzonin superioritetin e tyre financiar për ti fituar fituesit.
Në vitin 1818 detyrimet shtetërore franceze nga huaja e njohur e vitit 1817 filluan shumë shpejt të bien pas hypjeve kontinuitive njëvjeçare, gjë që i terhoqi edhe letrat tjera me vlerë. Një gjë e këtillë nuk ndodhi vetëm në Paris, por edhe në tërë Evropën ku bursat dështuan. Vëllezërit pronarë të shumë detyrimeve nga mbarë bota në heshtje i blenë shumicën e detyrimeve konkurente dhe në një moment i shitën përnjëherë në tërë Evropën, gjë që shkaktoi shkatërrimin financiar. Tash mbarë bota e kuptoi se nuk duhet larguar nga Rothshildi, kështu që të gjithë politikanët në Evropë filluan të bëjnë gara se kush do të marrë më shumë huaja prej tyre. Sallonet dhe shoqëria e lartë nuk e hetonin më jodelikatshmërinë e tyre. Ky hap ndoshta edhe ishte fillimi i triumfit të tyre politik.
Pronari i këtyre pasurive të panumërta, hebreu plak nga Getoja e Frankfurtit, krijoi disa principe themelore për qeverisje dhe mbrojtje. Testamenti i tij është i përpiktë dhe nuk duron kurrfarë ndryshimi ose lëshimi. Të pesë djemtë e tij, si dhe e tërë gjeneza e tij, ishin të detyruar që ta respektojnë. Sankcionet kanë qenë mjaft të ashpra dhe përfundimtare.
Më i vjetri të bëhet kreu i familjes dhe të qeverisë me tërë pasurinë: ky ishte princip i parisë, i cili nuk përjashtonte edhe ngritjen e më të aftit, por vetëm me anë të zgjedhjes prej të gjithë anëtarëve të familjes.
Martesat të bëhen në familje, ndërmjet kushërinjve. Qëllimi i tyre ka qenë që të ruhen të gjitha pasurite e asgjë të mos del prej familjes. Këtë rregull nuk e kanë respektuar në përpikshmëri, sepse paraqitet një faktor tjetër. Në ndërkohë shumë hebrenj u bënë të pasur dhe martesat e këtilla kontribuan jo vetëm që të mos humbet pasuria, por përkundrazi të rritet.
Si pasojë bilologjike e këtyre martesave të një gjaku, shtimi ka qenë i vogël, shumica e fëmijëve kanë lindur femra, në mesin e të cilëve ka pasur edhe prej atyre mentalisht të pazhvilluar.
Ruajtja e pasurive të bëhet bashkë dhe në mënyrë të pandashme, ashtu siç është bërë deri më sot.
Testamenti i Majer Rothshildit plak assesi të mos tregohet haptazi dhe të mos i bie në dorë asnjë historianit.
Të gjithë trashëgimtarët dhe gjeneratat e familjes të jenë përherë lojalë ndaj besimit të vjetër hebraik.
Të mos bëhet kurrfarë inventure e haptë dhe të mos udhëhiqen libra trashëgimie e të ngjashme ndërmjet anëtarëve të familjes. Të gjithë ata që nuk e respektojnë këtë e humbin të drejtën e trashëgimisë.
Tërë pasuria, e cila në asnjë rast dhe me kurrfarë preteksti nuk duhet të ndahet, të qeveriset gjithmonë vetëm prej meshkujve, ndërmjet anëtarëve të familjes, dhe ata të jenë ortakë. Gratë anëtare të familjes si dhe bashkëshortët e tyre nuk kanë të drejtë të marrin pjesë në qeverisjen e firmës. اdonjëri prej trashëgimtarve që proteston ose i kundërshton rregullat në fjalë automatikisht e humb të drejtën e trashëgimisë.
Nga e gjithë kjo shihet se Majer Anselmi plak, i cili ka qenë shumë religjioz, ka pasur për qëllim të themelojë pushtetin e një dinastie hebreje përmes trashëgimtarëve të tij meshkuj. Testamenti i tij edhe sot e kësaj dite jo vetëm që është valid për dinastinë e tij, por edhe për të gjithe hebrenjtë e botës. Paramendohet se testamentin e ka bërë me ndihmën e dy hazidimve - Jakov Zhozefit dhe Jakov Isakut. Ai ka besuar me entuziazëm religjioz se hebrenjtë janë popull i zgjedhur dhe se Zoti u ka premtuar ata të qeverisin me botën. Nuk kam takuar asnjë hebre i cili nuk beson në këtë. Kjo nuk shihet vetëm nga protokolet e cionistëve të urtë, por edhe nga e gjithë ajo çka ndodh sot në botë. Majeri ka qenë hazidim, do të thotë simpatizues dhe ithtar i hazidizmit - lëvizje më e devotshme e judaizmit e cila e ka prejardhjen prej Polonisë Juglindore në shek. XVIII. Kjo lëvizje Izraelin e prezenton si një faktor kosmik, si pikë fokuse në krijimin e botës. Hazidizmi zhvillohet dhe përkryhet prej Jakov Zhozefit dhe Jakov Isakut të cilët kanë qenë bashkëkohanikë të Rothshildit të parë. Klubet e formuara jakobine në Francë, Angli, Itali dhe në vendet e tjera e marrin emrin prej këtyre dy personave religjiozë judaitë.
Teodor Herceli, shok i afërt i zotëri Rothshild dhe themelues i cionizmit modern, rreth vitit 1897 themeloi dy organizata mjaft të rëndësishme të cilat edhe sot e kësaj dite lozin rolin kryesor në botë. E para ka qenë fshehtësi ekskluzive - ka përfshirë 300 vetë, personalitetet e së cilës janë ruajtur plotësisht në fshehtësi dhe ajo ka prezentuar pushtetin suprem të rasës hebreje. E dyta e ka qenë organizatë popullore - religjioze e cila ka përfshirë 450 vetë, përfaqësues të kishës hebreje dhe rabinë.
Dinastia Rothshild ka filluar me pesë djemtë e Majer Amshelit.
Natan Rothshildi ka qenë më neqez dhe më i paskrupullt prej vëllezërve të tij. Për të faktor i vetëm që i ka prijë ka qenë logjika dinastike. Ka pasur mendje të rrallë eksploatuese dhe qëndrueshmëri për të korrur sukses. Për të Dizraeli ka pasë thënë: Ai ka qenë edhe mësues i bursave botërore e pastaj sundues dhe mësues i çdo gjëje tjetër. Ai ka arritur suksese kryesisht falë fshehtësisë dhe këmbëngultësisë me të cilat ka punuar. Ky ka qenë edhe parimi më i rëndësishëm i qeverisjes dhe suksesit të të gjithë Rothshildëve deri më sot.
Njëherë një njeri i cili ia polironte këpucët e pyeti pse bakshishi yt është më i vogël se ai i djalit tënd? Ai iu përgjegj: Babai i djalit është milioner. Babai im nuk është. Në një rast tjetër, kur një tregtar i ofroi një fotografi të bukur, Natani i tha: Ma jep një fotografi prej tridhjetë funtash sterlingë. Nuk më intereson se cilën. Mirupafshim.
Ndonjëherë tregohej edhe arrogant, gjë që është karakteristikë e të fuqishmëve dhe pushtetarëve. Kështu për shembull, në një ballo të baronit të Velingtonit, një baron tjetër i quajtur Monomoranas flitte me entuziazëm për të parët e tij. Do të thotë, ju jeni baroni i parë i krishter, iu drejtua Natani me zë të lartë, unë pra jam baroni i parë hebre, gjë që është më me interes, por nuk paradoj me të.
Pas vdekjes së Natanit, sipas vendimit të katër vëllezërve tjerë skeptri familjar iu dha baronit Xhejms (më të riut prej pesë vëllezërve) me seli në Paris. Për dallim nga vëllai më i vjetër Natani,
lavdia e Xhejmsit u bartë në sallonet më të njohura franceze. Përherë i veshur me pedanteri, djaloshi flokëkuq shumë shpejt dhe në mënyrë të pahetueshme hyri në shoqërinë e më fisnikëve në Paris. Në moshën 29 vjeçare bëhet konzul gjeneral i Perandorisë Austriake në Paris. E bleu pallatin më të bukur parisien, Palatin Fushe, u martua me kushëriren e tij Beti, vajzën e vëllait të tij Sollomonit nga Vjena, për të cilën Hajnri Hajne e ka shkruar poemën Engjëlli. Për një kohë shumë të shkurtët shokë më të afërt të tij bëhen Rosini, Hajne, Onore de Balzak, Zhirzh Sandi, Dilakroa. Ka marrë pjesë në kuvende dhe kurorëzime të të gjithë mbretërve francezë pas Napoleonit.
Piktori i njohur Delakroa i propozoi që ta pikturojë si lypës dhe Xhejmsi pranoi. Të nesërmen shkoi dhe i veshur si lypës trokiti në derën e studjos së Delakroas. Derën e hapi një nxënës i tij dhe kur e pa lypësin e mjerë, ia futi një frang në dorë dhe ia mbylli derën. Ditën tjetër një shërbetor i veshur në livra ia dorëzoi nxënësit letrën që vijon: I dashur zotri, në kovertë do ta gjeni frangun që ma dhatë në derë të studjos së z. Delakroa, me kamatë prej dhjetë mijë frangësh. اekun mund ta argjendoni në bankën time kur të doni Xhejms de Rothshild.
Hajne shpesh herë e ka vizituar Xhejms Rothshildin në kabinetin e tij dhe me interesim i ka vështruar vizitorët dhe servilitetin e tyre për të cilin ky satirik dhe poet i madh konkludon: Këtu shohim se sa i vogël është njeriu dhe sa i madh është Zoti. Xhejms Rothshildi i ka financuar burbonët gjatë luftës qytetare spanjole në vitin 1820, për çka fiton dekoratë të lartë Dekoratë nderi të legjionit. Në vitin 1830 mbreti Sharl X bie e në pushtet vjen Luj Filipi. Papandehur ai u tregua si mik shumë i afërt i Rothshildit, i cili menjëherë u bë këshilltar financiar i mbretit të ri dhe vëllezërit e fituan monopolin ndaj kredive shtetërore.
Në vitin 1848, më 24 shkurt, mbreti e lëshoi Parisin dhe iku. Turma filloi ti rrënojë oborret mbretërore dhe ti djegë vilat e të pasurve. Xhejmsi i dha 250 mijë frangë ministrit të punëve të brendshme të revolucionit për qëllime patriotike. Menjëherë ditën e dytë pas ikjes së shokut të tij, mbretit, Xhejmsi i shkruajti një letër Qeverisë së përkohshme e cila në të njejtën kohë e botoi në shtypin e atëhershëm. Po ai, Xhejms Rothshildi, propozoi që të jepen 50 mijë frangë për të lënduarit në luftërat e rrugëve. Ai si ndonjë magjistar u tërhoq nga pozita e papërshtatshe në të cilën ndodhej dhe vetëm pas disa javëve sërish u kthye në vendin më të lartë. Bile edhe republikanët më fanatikë erdhën në përfundim se ai ishte njëri ndër më të nevojshmit për Republikën. Pasuritë e tij në atë kohë i tejkalonin 600 milionë frangë.
Solomon Rothshildi (1774-1855) në atë kohë i takonte Austrisë antisemite, ku hebrenjve nuk iu lejohej të kenë pasurinë e tyre, të ndajnë drejtësi, të bëhen gjykatës, mësues, të merren me politikë ose të marrin pjesë në qeveri. Ai edhe përkundër këtyre kufizimeve, kohë pas kohe, njësoj si vëllai i tij, arriti me anë të trikave dhe manevrimeve të ndryshme financiare që të bëjë shokë siç ishte diktatori Meternih, bile edhe vetë perandori. Për dallim nga vëllezërit e tjerë ai arriti pozitë të lartë në Austri falë diplomacisë së tij. Kushtet në të cilat filloi ishin shumë më të rënda se ato të vëllezërve të tij. Në fillim e mori me qira një dhomë në hotel sepse, siç thamë më lartë, nuk kishte të drejtë të posedojë mallin e vet. Pastaj mori me qira edhe dhoma tjera, tërë katin, kurse pak më vonë - hotelin. Ai filloi të punojë me firmën e vet. Përderisa autoritarët përmbaheshin, shtetit austriak i dha hua prej 55 milionë guldenë, gjë që kurrë më parë nuk kishte pranuar një shumë të këtillë. Pas një kohe relativisht të shkurtër ai lëshoi detyrime për 35 milionë guldenë. Të gjithë ata që blenë prej tyre fituan shumë, kurse më së shumti - Solomoni. Në vitin 1825 me anë të manevrimeve shumë të përbëra ai e financoi Maria Luizën, bashkëshortja e Napoleonit të internuar dhe vajza e perandorit austriak. Të dy fëmijët e Napoleonit prej Maria Luizës për shkak të ngjarjeve të cilat zhvilloheshin shpejt nuk ishin të regjistruar zyrtarisht si të tij. Gjyshi, perandori austriak, i merr nën përkujdesjen e tij dhe me ndihmën e Solomon Rothshildit atyre ua siguron ardhmërinë.
Pas vdekjes së perandorit në vend të tij vjen djali i tij Ferdinandi, i cili për shkak të gjendjes së tij psikike nuk ishte i aftë ta udhëheqë vendin. Megjithatë, falë dorës së shëndoshë që ia shtroi Meternihu dhe shokut më të afërt të tij Solomon Rothshildit, Austria vazhdoi të lulëzojë. Në shkurt të vitit 1848, në Francë u zhvilluan ngjarje të bujshme dhe Luj Filipin e rrëzuan nga froni,
gjë që shpejt kjo pati ndikim edhe në Austri. Meternihu iku në Frankfurt, nën mbrojtjen e Rothshildit. Pas disa muajsh edhe Solomoni e lëshoi vendin që të mos kthehet më kurrë në të.
Karl Rothshildi (1788-1855). Emri i vërtetë i tij ka qenë Kalman, kurse llagapi familjar - Mezuzah. Ai është dalluar pak prej vëllezërve të tij, sepse deri në moshën 35-vjeçe nuk i është dhënë kurrfarë pune e pavarur. Puna e tij kryesore ka qenë që ta organizojë dhe ta udhëheqë shërbimin korier i cili ka pasur rëndësi vendimtare në arritjen e suksesit të dinastisë.
Në vitin 1821 u legalizua mbretëria burbone në Napoli. Kështu që Austria kërkoi prej Rothshildëve që të merren me subvencionet luftarake.
Vëllezërit e dërguan Kalmanin, personalitet të cilin në Evropë askush nuk e njihte. Ai aty e mori emrin Karl. Vëllai i tij nga Austria e avancoi një borxh të Napoleonit, i cili ishte dashur të mbulohej me harxhime pas okupimit austriak. Në vitin 1827 banka e posahapur e Karlit në Napoli u bë institut i cili zyrtarisht e paguante ushtrinë që e përmbante mbretin në pushtet. Karli njësoj sikur vëllezërit e tij filloi të luajë një rol të rëndësishëm politik. Ai e financoi shumicën e markezëve të Italisë. Edhe pse vëllai i tij Sollomoni ishte shok i afërt me kancelarin e moshuar Meternih, Karli qe ai i cili e përgatiti rënien dhe daljen e tij nga Austria, për ta ndërruar me një tjetër, më të ri. Ai i ringjalli pak qeverisjet e papës edhe përkundër urrejtjes personale dhe familjare që kishte ndaj Vatikanit. Të gjithë këtë e bëri me qëllim. Prej Vatikanit ai kërkoi që të premtojë zyrtarisht se do ta korigjojë politikën e tij antihebreje. E pranoi papa Gregori XVI dhe për dallim nga të tjerët ai ia dha dorën që tia puthë, në vend të gishtit të këmbës siç kishte qenë e pëlqyeshme.
Amshel Rothshildi (1773-1855), ka qenë djali më i madh i Majerit. Pas vdekjes së babait të tij e trashëgoi bankën e Frankfurtit në të cilën kishte punuar me të. Ka qenë shumë religjioz dhe i ka besuar Talmudit, kështu që pjesën më të madhe të kohës e ka kaluar në sinagogë, duke iu lutur Zotit që ti falë djalë, por lutja nuk iu pranua dhe nuk i lindi djal. Dallohej krejtësisht prej vëllezërve sipas karakterit. Nuk kishte pallate sikur vëllezërit e tjerë, vishej sipas modës së vjetër, në tesha të zeza hebreje. Harxhoi shumë mjete për qëllime bamirëse. Edhe pse nuk kishte jetë shumë të kënaqshme në Frankfurt, aty mbeti deri në fund të jetës së tij. Ruante marrëdhënie të mira me të birin e princit Vilhelm nga i cili familja e tij e fitoi pasurinë. Përderisa ata vite me radhë ishin borxhlinj të tij, tash djali i tij ishte borxhli i tyre. Ka pasur lidhje të ngushta me shumë mbretër dhe kryetarë të qeverive evropiane. Ka qenë shok shumë i afërt me Oto Fon Bizmarkun - kancelar legjendar i Gjermanisë. Edhe përkundër disponimt antisemitian në Gjermani, ai gjithmonë ka arritur ti qetësojë turmat. Një herë shtëpinë ia rrethoi një turmë e tërbuar antisemite. Në vend që të fshihej, ai doli në ballkon dhe iu drejtua me këto fjalë: Miq të dashur, ju kërkoni para prej hebreut të pasur. Gjermanët janë 40 milionë banorë. Unë kam aq florinj. Sa për fillim do tia hudhi secilit prej jush nga një flori. Ata i zgjatën duart, i morën paratë dhe u shpërndanë. Të gjithë e karakterizuan si njeri të çuditshëm dhe të moderuar.
Nëna e pesë vëllezërve, Gudulla Rothshild përjetoi moshën 96-vjeçe në të njëjtën shtëpi me firmë të vogël e të kuqe ku jetoi me bashkëshortin Majer Rothshildin. Në ato kohë të turbullta shumë fqinjë të saj e pyetnin se a nuk ka dëgjuar diçka prej djemve të saj, a thua vallë do të ketë qetësi apo luftë? Ajo përherë përgjigjej: Bijtë e mi nuk do të lejojojnë të bëhet luftë! Prej asaj që do të lexoni në faqet që vijojnë vetë do të vijni në përfundim se cili prej këtyre dy nocioneve paqe ose luftë do të ishte më adekuat që tu përshkruhet bijve të saj dhe pasardhësve të tyre. Sipas të dhënave që janë nxjerrë prej enciklopedisë hebreje, të gjitha luftërat napoleoniane i kanë financuar Rothshildët, e në të njejtën kohë i kanë siguruar aleatët dhe mjetet. Të njëjtën gjë e kanë bërë edhe në kohën e revolucionit amerikan dhe të luftërave qytetare. Ata kanë qenë këshilltarë kryesorë të Klemansit dhe Vilsonit pas kontratës së Versajit, e cila ka qenë një ndër shkaqet kryesore për Luftën e Dytë Botërore.
Askush nuk ka qenë në gjendje ti përcaktojë pasuritë e kësaj dinastie. Në vitin 1925 gjenerali rus اerep Spiridoviqi i ka llogaritë në 300 miliardë dollarë, përderisa të ardhurat e Luftës së Parë Botërore veç e veç, sipas tij, kanë qenë 100 miliardë. Kurse të tjerët kanë menduar se ato kanë qenë shumë më shumë. Rothshildët përmes agjentëve të tyre kanë disponuar me 4/5 prej
pasurive të Evropës dhe pothuajse të tërë Amerikës. SHBA-të kanë pasur borxh disa triliona dollarë. Kujt? Kuptohet - atyre, bankave dhe Rezervës federale e cila ka shtypur ambleme të parave.
Qysh në shekullin e kaluar shkrimtari i njohur gjerman Ludvig Berne ka shkruar: A nuk do të ishte më i madh bekimi i botës sikur të gjithë mbretërit të largohen dhe në fronet e tyre të vendoset familja e Rothshildëve. Paramendoni vetëm çfarë përparësie do të kishin ata. Dinastia e re kurrë nuk do të merrte hua, sepse e din më mirë se çdokush tjetër se sa duhej të paguajë për atë hua. Nuk do të mund të bleheshin më ministrat dhe kryetarët e qeverive, sepse askush nuk do të kishte aq mjete që ta blejë një Rothshild.
Rreth 100 vjet pas themelimit të firmës Rothshildi dhe bijtë, ata bëhen bankierët kryesorë të perandorive dhe kontinenteve, të tërë Evropës, të Rusisë dhe Amerikës. Vetëm filiala e tyre e Londrës në atë kohë ka dhënë hua më se 7 mijë milionë dollarë. Mund të paramendoni se sa kanë fituar prej kamatave.
Një faktor mjaft me rëndësi për suksesin e tyre ka qenë shërbimi i tyre i mirë e i rregullt informativ dhe korier, shumë më efikas nga shërbimet e njëjta të shteteve tjera. Shumë mbretër e kanë dërguar postën e besueshme përmes kurierëve të tyre, sepse nuk kanë pasur besim në nëpunësit e vet shtetëror.
Në atë kohë rreth vitit 1839 interesat e firmës kanë diktuar paqen në Evropë, sepse ende nuk ishin të gjithë të armatosur. Edhe Rothshildët deklaronin haptazi: Po qe se Austria ndërmerr aksione luftarake kundër Francës, ne, filiala në Angli, do ti bashkangjitemi Francës dhe anasjelltas, po qe se Franca ndërmerr aksione luftarake kundër Austrisë, ne do ti bashkangjitemi Austrisë.
Në vitin 1839 mbreti i Belgjikës, Leopoldi ishte i gatshëm që ti aneksojë me fuqi provincën e Luksemburgut dhe të Limburgut. Solomoni prej filialës së Rothshildëve në Vjenë deklaroi haptazi: Në një situatë të tillë Shkëlqesia Juaj nuk ka të marrë para prej nesh, kurse Belgjika kishte nevojë të marrë hua. Mbreti lëshoi pe para Rothshildit dhe fitoi të drejtën të marrë hua.
Hajne, pesë vëllezërit i quajti revolucionarë të mëdhenj. Askush para tyre nuk arriti që ta uzurpojë feudalizmin. A nuk janë ato të cilët e mënjanuan mbërthimin në raport me sundimin e tokës. A nuk janë ato të cilët paramenduan detyrime shtetërore të cilat secili ka mund ti ketë. Të gjitha këto mënyra të huave dhe të qarkullimit të parave prej letre i kanë paramenduar ato. A nuk janë Rothshildët arhidemonë të progresit?
Ndërtimi dhe lëshimi i hekurudhave në qarkullim në Evropë ka qenë ekskluzivisht vepër e tyre. Shembull për këtë ka qenë proekti Vjenë - Galici, gjatësia e të cilit ka qenë rreth 96 kilometra, në vlerë prej 12 mijë guldenësh, të cilët Rothshildët i kanë lëshuar në formë të aksioneve, duke mbajtur 8 mijë prej tyre për vete, kurse 4 mijë i kanë shitur. Ndërtimi i hekurudhave të para në Evropë ka hasur në kundërshtim të madh te shkencëtarët, mjekët dhe shtypi kanë propaguar se sistemi i frymëmarrjes së njeriut nuk mund ta durojë shpejtësinë prej 25 kilometrave në orë, e po ashtu një shpejtësi e tillë do të shkaktojë gjakderdhje të hundëve, gojës dhe veshëve dhe te njerëzit do të shkaktojë çrregullime psikike, që të mos mund ta kontrollojnë veten e të bëjnë vetëvrasje. ثshtë e vërtetë se udhëtarët nuk arritën ta humbin vetëdijen, përderisa aksionet nuk kërcyen pa pasur kurrfarë kontrolle.
Në të njëjtën mënyrë janë ndërtuar edhe hekurudhat franceze: Paris - Sen Zhermen, Paris - Versaj dhe hekurudha veriore. Kjo i ka sjellë shtëpisë franceze të Rothshildëve të ardhura të mëdha dhe njëkohësisht i ka dhënë stimuls të fortë indistrusë e cila zhvillohej me të shpejtë.
Themeluesit e parë të superdinastisë në botë filluan ta lëshojnë jetën e kësaj bote. Në vitin 1836 vdiq Natani nga shtëpia e Londrës. Në vitin 1855 u vorrosën edhe tre vëllezërit tjerë - Karli prej Napoli, Solomoni prej Vjene dhe Amsheli prej Frankfurti. Ato të cilët kanë punuar bashkarisht dhe i kanë krijuar me synime të përbashkëta pasuritë e mëdha dhe autoritetin, kanë vdekur pothuajse në të njëjtën kohë. Vdekja e vëllezërve themelues të superdinastisë jo vetëm që nuk shkaktoi rënien e familjes Rothshild, por përkundrazi, mund të thuhet se prej atëherë e këndej filluan sukseset dhe të arriturat e mëdha të saj. Prej atëherë e këndej filloi me të vërtetë fuqia e
tyre e cila shprehej me konsekuencë të fortë e të paluhatshme - vazhdoi të realizohej testamenti i patriarkut Majer. Testamentin e tij, i cili edhe sot e kësaj dite mbetet i fshehur, e zbatojnë në përpikshmëri trashëgimtarët për të cilët ai është mbi Talmudin. Majeri plak arriti që të krijojë armën më të fuqishme për të korrur sukses të quajtur bijtë. Secila gjeneratë e Rothshildëve edhe sot e kësaj dite e plotëson thirrjen e tij pa kompromis. Pasardhësit e tij filluan ta flasin jo vetëm gjuhën e pastër të vendit në të cilën jetonin, por edhe gjuhën e bujarëve dhe të oborrit përkatës mbretëror. Nuk kishte më kurrfarë akcenti nga getoja frankfurtiane.
Dinastia e Rothshildëve konsiderohet dinasti mbretërore e hebrenjve edhe atë me plotë të drejtë, sepse deri më sot askush nuk i ka ndihmuar racës hebreje aq sa i ka ndihmuar ajo. Që nga formimi i familjes vëmendje jashtëzakonisht e madhe i është kushtuar edukimit, arsimimit dhe religjionit të gjeneratave të reja. Në secilën filialë të tyre për të rinjtë është caktuar një rabin i cili është marrë me mësime religjioze hebreje të familjes. Në të njëjtën kohë në shumë shtete evropiane kanë ekzistuar shumë kufizime për sa u përket hebrenjve. Megjithatë, një pjesë e madhe e këtyre kufizimeve nuk e ka përfshirë klanin e Rothshildëve. Ka pasur raste, edhe pse të rralla, kur edhe ato vetë me mundime të mëdha është dashur tu përballojnë ligjeve të vjetra konzervative. Kështu, për shembull, Lionel Natan Majeri është zgjedhur gjashtë herë në Parlamentin anglez dhe sapo ka arritur te Bibla dhe betimi, është larguar sepse ka dashur të japë betimin vetëm para Talmudit të vjetër hebraik. Këmbëngulësia e tij ka vazhduar me vite, deri sa më në fund, me ndihmën e Dizraelit - hebre i kryqëzuar, kryetar i Qeverisë angleze, ndërrohen ligjet e vjetra të Britanisë së Madhe dhe Rothshildi bëhet anëtar i Parlamentit, ku pesëmbëdhjetë vjet nuk e thotë asnjë fjalë dhe as që paraqet ndonjë aktivitet. Gjatë tërë asaj lufte shumëvjeçare parazgjedhore dhe shumë parave që arrinin edhe në skajet më të largëta të perandorisë britanike, emri i tij u bë më i njohur, pas emrit të mbretëreshës.
ثshtë indikative se anglezët më konzervativë tërhiqen para superioritetit dhe fuqisë së të keqes. Qysh kur e financonin Kanalin e Suezit, mbretëresha e Britanisë së Madhe, e denjoi djalin e Lionel - Natanail Rothshildit me titullin per, të cilin ai e pranoi duke u betuar me të gjitha ritualet e vjetra hebreje.
Gjenerata e tretë e Rothshildëve në Angli kanë qenë tre djemtë e Lionelit të quajtur Trioja Sioniste. Kjo e trashëgoi jo vetëm bankën e Londrës, por edhe të gjitha pasuritë familjare në Britani të Madhe. Askush para tyre, e as pas tyre, nuk ka qenë aq i pasur. Për dallim nga gjyshi i tyre, Natani, me ide liberale, nipërit e trios janë shquar si tejet konzervativë dhe simpatizues të aristokracisë. Me plotë të drejtë e tërë bota i ka quajtur Mbretërit e hebrenjve, sepse ata kanë bërë shumë më shumë për hebrenjtë në botë se cilido mbret hebraik qoftë. Shkollat hebreje ata i financojnë dhe i përmbanë tërësisht, të gjitha harxhimet e miliona emigrantëve nga Rusia dhe vendet e tjera Rothshildët i kanë marrë përsipër. Po qe se diku fillojnë represionet ndaj hebrenjve, menjëherë Rothshildët intervenojnë dhe ua ndërpresin të gjitha huatë atyre vendeve perderisa nuk mënjanohen pasojat. Disa raste të tilla ka pasur me Mbretërinë Ruse. Gjithmonë në vend të parë për ta janë hebrenjtë dhe religjioni i tyre i vjetër hebraik. Ata, pronarë të oborreve më të shtrenjta dhe më të bukura se të mbretit jetonin në luks të papërshkruar, mirëpo shpesh herë janë urdhëruar që ti lënë mendimet dhe dëshirat individuale kur është fjala për ato religjioze. Kështu, për shembull, edhe pse ndienin dobësi ndaj renesansës së artit piktural nuk kishin përfaqësues të tij në oborret e tyre vetëm për shkak të përmbajtjes së tyre religjioze.
Në Francë pas 80-90 vjet revolucionesh dhe luftërash politike burbonët, orleanianët, dhe bonapartistët u shfronësuan, kurse Rothshildët me përfaqësuesin e tyre baron Alfonsin vazhduan ta mbajnë shëndosh skeptarin.
Alfons Rothshildi, njëri prej përfaqësuesve të vërtetë të getos, ka jetuar në Francë në kohën e ngjarjeve shumë të vështira: në kohën e rënies së Luj Napoleonit dhe paraqitjes së vrullshme të republikës së tretë.
Ai gjithmonë, në çdo moment, ndodhej në vend të caktuar, prapa skene, me njerëzit e vet, i gatshëm të veprojë. Mbretërit dhe burrështetasit evropianë në momentet më kritike e shfrytëzonin ndërmjetësimin dhe kanalet e kësaj familje për lidhje dhe informata. Në vitin 1870 ushtarët
gjermanë hyrën në Francë dhe Bizmarku me gjeneralin e njohur, Moltke, komandën dhe shtabin suprem i vendosën në njërin prej oborreve të Rothshildit. Duke shikuar këto pasuri, kopshte e parqe të rregulluara në mënyrë ideale, Bizmarku haptazi pranoi: Mbretërit nuk mund ti lejojnë vetes një luks të këtillë, kjo mund ti takojë vetëm Rothshildit.
Bizmarku e zgjodhi një shtrat modest, kurse shtrati i baronit pronar mbeti i paprekur. Në ndërkohë ai i urdhëroi edhe të tjerët që askush të mos i prekë stolitë e shtrenjta, si dhe frytet dhe lulet nëpër parqe. Vetë Bizmarkut i erdhi urdhëri që ta kufizojë gjuetinë dhe vrasjen e kafshëve nëpër parqet e Rothshildit.
Bzmarku për një dhuratë të majme e detyroi drejtorin e oborrit që tia shetë një gajbë me verë, për çka drejtori i dha raport me shkrim zotriut të vet në Paris. Ky dokument ruhet edhe sot e kësaj dite në pallat.
Të gjitha këto raste i paraqes me qëllim që të mund lexuesi ta mendojë çfarë fuqie dhe pushteti ka pasur kjo dinasti. Në momentin kur e tërë Evropa u përul para Bizmarkut, vetëm ai duhej të luftojë për verën e vet! Kjo ka qenë fuqia e parave. Paratë kanë qenë dhe do të mbeten superfuqi.
Krijimi i Izraelit të sotshëm është i lidhir ngushtë me dinastinë e Rothshildëve. Qysh në vitin 1882 Edmond Rothshildi selia e të cilit ishte në Paris, filloi ta financojë vendosjen e 101 hebrenjve rusë afër Jafës. Ai jo vetëm që i financoi, por krijoi edhe shumë koloni tjera të tilla hebreje në Palestinë. Blente prej arabëve toka dhe lagje të tëra, shtëpitë më të bukura në Jerusalim, në të cilat i vendoste hebrenjtë polakë dhe rusë. Më tepër se njëqind koloni të tilla hebreje filluan të përhapen dhe të zhvillohen. Edmondi nuk iu siguronte vetëm mbjelljen e kulturave bujqësore, por ai vite me radhë e blente tërë prodhimtarinë e tyre me çmime më të larta se të pazarit.
Me plotë të drejtë Teodor Herceli, themelues i lëvizjes cioniste, thotë: Familja qe forca më efikase që e fituan njerëzit tanë pas shpërthimeve.
Në vitin 1887 perandori Franc Jozefi me dekret special perandorik i shpalli Rothshildët për aristokratë edhe pse nuk ishin pasardhës prej katër gjeneratave të bujarëve më të lartë dhe nuk ishin të krisherizuar.
Për shkak të martesave të afërta familjare për nga gjaku pas disa gjeneratave filluan të paraqiten degjenerime. Pasardhësit meshkuj filluan të zhduken ose disa prej tyre të lindin me të meta. Shumica e trashëgimtarëve ishin femra. Kjo, si dhe disa ngjarje politike shkaktuan që të mbyllen të dy filialet - në Itali dhe ajo themelore në Frankfurt. Kështu që mbetën tre nëndegë të Rothshildit: në Angli, në Francë dhe në Austri. Deri në vitin 1918 ata funksionuan shumë mirë, por pas këtij viti çdo gjë në botë ndryshoi, idetë dhe konceptet ishin krejtësisht ndryshe. Bota u nis në drejtim të socializmit. Taksat dhe tatimet u rritën pamasë. U bë gati e pamundshme që të jetohet si Rothshildi. Për të gjitha këto kështjella të shtrenjta dhe pasuri të panumërta tatimet u bënë aq të mëdha sa që për disa vite i gëlltitën. Nga ana tjetër, menjëherë pas Luftës së Parë Botërore filloi të përhapej disponimi antisemitian.
Nuk dihet saktësisht se prej cilit moment, por midis viteve 1920-1930 familja e Rothshildëve vendosi që ta shpërndajë kapitalin në më shumë banka dhe firma që të mos bie më në sy emri Rothshild. Në Evropë mbetën vetëm dy filiala - në Paris dhe Londër, të cilat edhe sot numërohen ndër bankat më të pasura botërore. Pjesa më e madhe e pasurisë së tyre momentalisht ndodhet në SHBA, ku me mjaft shkathtësi fshihet pas qindra bankave e firmave të vogla. Sot ka pak prej atyre njerëzve të cilët e njohin pronarin e vërtetë të botës dhe pasuritë e tij. Dinastia e mëparshme e Rothshildëve tash është më e fuqishme se cilado qoftë tjetër dhe e mban në duar të veta tërë pushtetin financiar dhe politik në botë.
Gjatë kohës së okupimit gjerman të Austrisë, Francës dhe pjesës më të madhe të Evropës disa anëtarë të familjes së Rothshildëve janë mbajtur pengjë nga Gestapoja dhe përmes rrugëve shumë misterioze janë liruar. Baroni i njohur, Luisi, drejtor dhe pronar i bankës austriake, qëndroi në Vjenë edhe pse ia tërhoqi vërejtjen Parisi. Qysh ditën e dytë të anshlusit (bashkangjitjes së Austrisë me Gjermaninë) atë e burgosën dhe e futën në Gestapo. Pas ca kohësh atë e vizitoi vetë
Himleri, i cili u interesua se a e kanë maltretuar dhe i ofroi cigare. Pas një bisede të shkurtër me Himlerin baroni Luis Rothshildi u lirua nga burgu, shkoi në Zvicër dhe prej aty në SHBA, ku edhe u bë shtetas i saj. Në të njëjtën kohë mijëra hebrenjë tjerë u morën në hetime, u privuan nga liria dhe u vranë prej të njëjtit Himler. Për Rothshildin jeta e re në Amerikë nuk ishte e vështirë siç ishte për miliona migrantë të tjerë. Ai edhe këtu tashmë u bë udhëheqës i bankave dhe i kapitalit. Shumë firma, duke punuar me emra tjerë, si Morgan, Kun, Lob, Vartburg etj., kanë qenë dhe janë filialat e tij. Gjithashtu edhe disa hekurudha nëntokësore janë të tij.
Gjatë kohës kur Hitleri e okupoi Francën me urdhër të veçantë të firerit të gjitha kolekcionet e Rothshildëve me vlerë prej qindra miliona dollarësh, me kujdes u dërguan në Bavari, në një kështjellë në Alpe. Menjëherë pas luftës, në vitin 1945, të gjitha këto krijime shumë të vlefshme, ndër to: Tre bukuroshet vepër e Rubensit, iu kthyen atyre sipas përshkrimit të pronarëve të familjes Rothshild.
Një ndër sukseset kryesore të kësaj familje e realizuan pesë djemtë e Majerit plak të cilët u shpërndanë në tërë Evropën, kështu që i përfshinë punktet kryesore të saj - Frankfurtin, Vjenën, Londrën, Parisin dhe Italinë. Ato e shfrytëzuan në një mënyrë mjaft racionale të ashtuquajturin drejtpeshim të forcave. Po qe se ndonjë burrështeti nuk dëshironte tua kthejë borxhet ose të lidhë kredi shtetërore me ta, ato menjëherë e praktikonin shantazhin politik, duke i propozuar kredi të mëdha dhe të volitshme shtetit kundërshtar, i cili fillonte të armatosej. Në këtë mënyrë ata i ruanin vazhdimisht shtetet evropiane njërën kundër tjetrës duke iu kërcënuar njëra tjetrës me luftë. Ata duke i financuar të dy palët, realizojnë fitime të mëdha në një mënyrë kaq të pandershme.
Në një mënyrë mjaft të pandershme e shfrytëzuan fitoren e gjeneralit anglez, Velingtonit ndaj Napoleonit afër Vaterlos për të vënë dorë në qeverinë angleze. Ata përmes shërbimit të tyre kurier mjaft mirë të rregulluar dy ditë më parë se të tjerët e morën vesh se Napoleoni kishte humbur. Natan Rothshildi i famshëm, në tregun e valutave, me pamje të pikëlluar, filloi ti shetë detyrimet shtetërore angleze, gjë që ishte sinjalizim për firmat dhe bankat e tjera. U bë panikë dhe të gjithë filluan ti shesin detyrimet shtetërore angleze të cilat vetëm për disa orë jashtëzakonisht shumë ranë. Të nesërmen, kur arriti lajmi zyrtar se Anglia e kishte fituar betejën afër Vaterlos, Rothshildët e posedonin pjesën më të madhe të detyrimeve të Anglisë. Ky ishte numri i tyre kurorëzues me të cilin pa i shqetësuar kush arritën deri në atë pozitë që ta posedojnë jo vetëm Anglinë, Francën, Evropën dhe Amerikën, por mbarë botën.
ثshtë me interes që të njihemi pak edhe me njerëzit që i drejtonin filialet e tyre në Amerikë.
Vartburgët konsideroheshin familja e dytë më e njohur ndërkombëtare bankare në shekullin XIX. Zanafillë e tyre ka qenë Abraham del Banko prej Venecie. Djemtë e tij u vendosën në Hamburg, në Gjermani, dhe e ndërrouan emrin në Vartburg. Që në vitin 1814 familja Vartburg bëhet filialë e Rothshildit. Më të përmendur nga kjo familje kanë qenë dy vëllezërit: Paveli dhe Maksi, te të cilët dëshiroj të ndalem pak më tepër. Maksi ka qenë ai i cili e ka financuar Gjermaninë në Luftëne Parë Botërore dhe më vonë regjimin nacist. I njëjti në vitin 1918 bëhet drejtor i spiunazhit në Gjermani. Të gjithë kanë dëgjuar për internimet naciste të hebrenjve në Gjermani, përderisa firma Maks Vartburg dhe anëtarët e saj aspak nuk u prekën. Vetë Vartburgu shkoi zyrtarisht për në SHBA.
Pavel Vartburgu ka qenë themelues i gjigantit industrial gjerman I. G. Farbenit dhe i Agfa Filmit. Ai u bë shtetas amerikan dhe luajti një rol mjaft të rëndësishëm për robërimin financiar të SHBA-ve me krijimin e Rezervës federale. Ai i prezentoi SHBA-të në konferencën e Versajit, kurse vëllai i tij i mbrojti interesat gjermane. Të gjithë e dimë se sa e padrejtë ka qenë kontrata e Versajit me 14 pikat e Vilsonit, si dhe pasojat që lindën prej kësaj kontrate - ardhja e Hitlerit në pushtet dhe Lufta e Dytë Botërore. Vëllezërit e kryen mjaft mirë punën duke mos kursyer disa milionë bashkëkombëtarë të tyre të cilët i likuidoi Hitleri.
Pavel Vartburgu, i shpërblyer nga vetë mbreti gjerman, e përgatiti revolucionin bollshevik duke i dhënë Leninit dhe Trockit mjete të mëdha të tubuara prej bankierëve gjermanë.
Pranohet se në Amerikë më të pasura kanë qenë shtëpitë financiare Rokfeler, Ford dhe Kargen, kurse në realitet ato me pasuri qëndrojnë shumë larg pas Rothshildit. Sipas të dhënave të gjeneral Spiridoviqit pasuria e filialave të Rothshildit në vitin 1925 ka qenë 300 miliardë dollarë plus 100 miliardë dollarë të fituar prej Luftës së Parë Botërore. Kur të shtohen edhe të ardhurat nga depresioni amerikan në vitin 1929 dhe nga bursa jo stabile në vitin 1936, kjo familje ka pasur më tepër se 500 miliardë dollarë, gjë që paraqet dyfishë më shumë se vlera e pasurisë së tërë popullatës në SHBA.
Përveç Rothshildit në botë kanë ekzistuar dhe ekzistojnë shumë familje të pasura hebreje të cilat në të njëjtën mënyrë eksploatuese dhe të paskrupullt kanë grumbulluar pasuri të panumërta në llogari të miliona njerëzve naivë. Në të njëjtën mënyrë njësoj sikur pesë vëllezërit Rothshild që e kontrollojnë Evropën, ata financojnë dhe drejtojnë shumicën e firmave më të vogla të cilat nën patronazhin e bosit i janë bashkangjitur bandës prej 300 vetëve të cilët tash qeverisin jo vetëm me Evropën, por edhe me tërë botë.
Shumë mëkate e rëndojnë ndërgjegjjen e kësaj dinastie ndjellakeqe. Ata me para arritën tua imponojnë të gjithë hebrenjve dhe organizatës së tyre të fshehtë masone 30-shekullorëshe që ti pranojnë për udhëheqës absolutë. Organizata frankmasoniere janë ata të cilat bëjnë presione dhe vrasje të atyre individëve që janë të rrezikshëm për ta, qeveritarë dhe pushtetmbajtës. Triumfi më i madh i tyre ka qenë disfata e Napoleonit, që e arritën përmes organizatave masone. Pastaj u dasht që ti përballojnë mbretit rus Aleksandër Romanovit, habzburgëve dhe hoencolerëve, të cilët në vitin 1815 formuan të ashtuquajturën Lidhje të shenjtë - Ligën e Kombeve për ta stimuluar krishtërizmin. Ky ishte shkaku kryesor për çka Rothshildët u deklaruan kundër këtyre tre dinastive. Për këtë qëllim ata krijuan agjentë shumë të aftë siç ishte Dizraeli - në vitin 1805, Napoleoni III - në vitin 1808, Bizmarku - në vitin 1815, Gambeta - në vitin 1838, Marshal Soulti - ndihmësi i parë i Napoleonit, Karl Marksi, Herci, Trocki e shumë të tjerë.
Objekt numër 1 ka qenë mbreti rus Aleksandër Romanovi, i cili ka synuar me të gjitha forcat që ti bashkojë kishën katolike dhe kishën ortodokse lindore, si dhe ta lidhë aleancën anglo-ruse dhe në këtë mënyrë ta shpëtojë botën nga luftërat e panevojshme dhe konfliktet e përhershme. Këtu ka lozur rol të flliqtë agjenti i tyre - hebreu i krishtërizuar Dizraeli, i cili e pengoi lidhjen e aleancës. Ngritja e shpejtë e Dizraelit i habiti të gjithë, sepse ai nuk dispononte me asgjë tjetër përveç karakteristikës vetbesueshmëri e madhe, as që ishte i pasur, as që kishte ndonjë kualifikim ose ndonjë intelekt të veçantë. Për një llogari të këtillë qysh si i ri u zgjodh, u përgatit dhe u lansua prej Lion Rothshildit që ta realizojë planin special për zotërimin e botës.
Prej vitit 1814 e deri më 1848 komanda supreme e organizatave të fshehta botërore ka qenë Alta Videnta - lozha më e lartë e masonëve italianë me Mjeshtrin e Madh, i cili sipas të gjitha gjasave ka qenë - njëri prej Rothshildëve.
Që nga momenti i zhdukjes së Napoleonit, ata kanë pasur nevojë për një tjetër me po aq famë dhe e krijuan - Bizmarkun, i cili njësoj si Dizralei nuk ishte i aftë e as që ishte nxënës i mirë. Ka kaluar një jetë të shfrenuar, gjë që ka shkaktuar të ngarkohet me borxhe të mëdha materiale. Sipas gjeneral Spiridoviqit, Oto Bizmarku ka qenë djal i paligjshëm i Marshal Soultit, i cili gjithashtu ka qenë hebre.
Politika paqedashëse dhe religjioze krishtere e Aleksandrit I ka qenë pikërisht në kundërshtim me atë të familjes. Pajtimi i të dy kishave - asaj katolike dhe ortodokse lindore - do të ishte disfatë e tmerrshme për ata që religjioni i të cilëve e pranon vetëm Talmudin. Aleksandri bëri gabim fatal sepse e nënçmoi këtë organizatë të fuqishme e të fshehtë. Të njëjtin gabim e bëjnë sot amerikanët, si dhe Bashkimi Sovjetik. Aleksandri I shoqërohej jo vetëm me të krishterë, por gjithashtu edhe me hebrenj e muslimanë. Ai pas një drekimi në një sinagogë hebreje ndjehej keq dhe kështu më 1 dhjetor të vitit 1825, pas shumë mundimesh, vdiq. Mjekët konstatuan se kishte qenë i helmuar me helmin e njohur i cili vepron ngadalë, Akva tofana.
Shkaku kryesor për vrasjen dhe likuidimin e gjashtë mbretërve të fundit të dinastisë Romanovi ka qenë që assesi të mos i jepet mundësi besimit ortodoks lindor të pajtohet me atë katolik dhe në këtë mënyrë të krijohet një kishë e fuqishme universale.
Prej kur ATA qeverisin me Francën, Gjermaninë, Austrinë, Anglinë, SHBA-të dhe Rusinë, vetë mund të nxirrni përfundimin: kush është perandor botëror. Kapitali i madh me të cilin ata disponojnë shtrihet dhe përforcohet si ushuji ndaj çdo nisiative dhe përpjekjeje njerëzore. Huatë e dhëna shteteve të ndryshme ju sjellin fitime shumë të mëdha, të cilat, natyrisht, ndikojnë negativisht në jetën e popullatës. Kështu, për shembull, në vitin 1818 Rothshildët i japin Prusisë 5 milionë funta sterlingë hua, prej të cilëve Prusia pranon vetëm 3,5 milionë, kurse tjerat - 1,5 milionë funta plus 7 përqind kamatë - i merr Rothshildi edhe atë vetëm për disa vjet. Në vitin 1823 ata i marrin të gjitha huatë e Francës me kushte shkatërrimtare për të - me më shumë se 50 përqind kamatë. Faktikisht fitimet e tyre prej këtyre huave shtetërore kanë qenë të pakufishme. Me to ata i kanë siguruar detyrimet dhe aksionet shtetërore me të cilat kanë lozur siç kanë dashur. Ata i kanë ngritur dhe ulur sipas dëshirës së vet, sepse ata qeverisin dhe manipulojnë me bursat botërore.
Në librin e tij Hebrenjtë dhe kapitalizmi modern profesor Verner Sombari shkruan: Në periudhën prej vitit 1820 e këndej fillon shekulli i Rothshildëve, kështu që kah mesi i shekullit ka ekzistuar opinioni i përgjithshëm se ka vetëm një fuqi të vetme në Evropë, e ajo është Rothshildi.
Dizraeli, i cili qindpërqind ka qenë në funksion të Lionel Natan Rothshildit, në librin Kaningsbej i përshkruan Rothshildët, karakterin e tyre dhe pushtetin e tyre, gjë që askush nuk e bëri më parë. Mirëpo, ai askund nuk përmend emra, por vetëm pseudonime. Gjatë gjithë 75 vjetëve lexuesit e novelave të Dizraelit kanë menduar se emrat e personazheve nuk kanë ekzistuar, kurse në vitin 1921 autori rus اerep Spiridoviqi e ka zbuluar se nën emrin Sajdoni është fshehur Lionel Rothshildi. Në librin e tij Dizraeli shkruan: Ai ka qenë kryesues i pazarit, i tregtisë dhe i parave të tërë botës, kuptohet, kryesues i çdo gjëje. Ai faktikisht i ka pasur në disponim të gjitha të ardhurat e Italisë Jugore përmes Karl Rothshildit në Napoli. Monarkët dhe ministrat e të gjitha shteteve e kanë vizituar dhe i kanë pranuar këshillat e tij. (Kaningsbej, fq. 213-214).
Sajdoni (Lionel Rothshildi) nuk ka pasur zemër, ai ka qenë një njeri pa ndjenja ndaj njerëzve tjerë.
Në të njëjtën vepër, të botuar në vitin 1844 Dizraeli pohon se Lionel Rothshildi ka ditur qysh më parë për revolucionin e vitit 1848 dhe se revolucionin e kanë përgatitur në Gjermani hebrenjtë, me të cilët familja ka pasur lidhje të ngushta.
Në vitin 1815 ATA e likuiduan Napoleonin I, pastaj Natani i përjashtoi të tre dinastitë më të njohura: hoencolernët, habzburgët dhe romanovët. Menjëherë pas helmimit të Aleksandrit I, në vitin 1825 ATA u orvatën që ta nisin revolucionin në Rusi, por nuk ia arritën qëllimit. Në vitin 1831 i vranë edhe të dy djemtë e Napoleonit.
Në vitin 1853 pionët e tyre: Dizraeli, Bizmarku dhe djali i paligjshëm i Natan Rothshildit - Napoleoni III - e nxitën luftën e Krimesë dhe pasi që nuk arritën ta fitojnë, e helmuan Nikollajin I në vitin 1855.
Ata, siç përmenda edhe më lartë, arritën të krijojnë njerëz të cilët kanë lozur rol shumë të madh në historinë e botës. Të gjithë e dimë fare mirë se çfarë roli kolosal kanë lozur në historinë e njerëzimit Karl Marksi, Herci, Lasali, Bombelsi, Dizraeli, Bizmarku, Gambeta, Kerenski, Trocki, Lenini, Venizelosi (Beni Zelos), Masariku etj.
Në kongresin e masonëve në Vilhelmsbad u pru vendimi që të likuidohen tre monarkë: Luj XVI, Gustavi III dhe Jozefi II. Kështu që ata u likuiduan siç vijon: Gustavi III - në vitin 1790, monarku austriak Jozefi II - në vitin 1792 dhe Luj XVI - në vitin 1793. Le të dihet se lozhat masone kanë qenë tërësisht të nënshtruara Rothshildit dhe i kanë kryer pakushtëzime urdhërat e tij.
Intrigat e tyre filloi ti kuptojë e tërë Evropa, por askush nuk ishte në gjendje që ti ndalojë. Ai i cili orvatej - likuidohej. Në vitin 1848, Franc Jozefi 18 vjeçar e zuri vendin e perandorit austriak, por faktikisht shtetin e udhëhiqte edukatori i tij Bombelsi, i cili në përpikshmëri i kryente urdhërat e Rothshildit dhe me gjithë zemër bënte përpjekje që ti prishë marrëdhëniet ndërmjet Austrisë dhe Rusisë. Nga ana tjetër, Natani në Angli bënte përpjekje që shtetin anglez ta
orientojë kundër Francës, kështu që vëllai i tij Xhejmsi prej aty i ndihmonte me të gjitha fuqitë që ti futin në luftë këta vende miqësore. Xhejmsi i urdhëroi frankmasonët që të bashkohen me bonapartistët, orleanianët, republikanët dhe ta rrëzojnë mbretin burbon, Sharlin X, i cili u bë i lavdishëm në bazë të bindjeve të tij religjioze të krishtera. Intrigat e tyre e mashtruan Francën që ta sulmojë Algjerinë, gjë që e bëri Anglinë kundër Francës dhe shkaktoi rënien e Sharlit X.
Revolucionet franceze që ishin ekskluzivisht vepër e tyre i sollën Rothshildët në një pushtet që nuk mbahet mend - në aspektin material dhe politik. Ndikimi dhe kontrolli i tyre ndaj fatit të shteteve evropiane ishte vulosur në historinë botërore. Shekulli njëzet karakterizohet me ndërtimin e hekurudhave prej të cilave 90 përqind i kanë financuar Rothshildët. Xhejms Rothshildi, nga hisja e vet me Francën për dërgesën e binarëve dhe vagonëve, ka fituar 700 milionë frangë. Mbretërit e bursave, siç i quanin atëherë, i kanë sjellë 150-200 milionë në vit, në një mënyrë të pandershme.
Me anë të shtypit i cili edhe atëherë po edhe tash është në duar të tyre më tepër se 90 përqind, ata kanë manipuluar jo vetëm me drejtoritë e bankave, por edhe me masën e rëndomtë. Krijimi i panikut artificial financiar për çdo vit ju ka sjellë fitime përrallore - për llogarinë e njerëzve të thjeshtë të cilët bankrotonin.
Në atë kohë anglezët i shikonin me mosbesim hebrenjtë, kështu që Natan Rothshildi i pangopur vendosë që të kryqëzohet me të vetmin qëllim - për të grumbulluar pasuri ende më të mëdha. Një hap të këtillë të pamenduar mirë ai e paguajti me jetë. Vëllezërit e tij, besnikë të besimit dhe betimit të babait të tyre, e gjykuan dhe e helmuan, kurse për ta ndalë djalin e tij, Lionelin, që të mos kryqëzohet, e martuan me vajzën e mixhës së tij, Karl Rothshildit. Mësues dhe edukator i Lionelit u bë Bombelsi - hebre i cili e kishte pranuar besimin katolik dhe ishte bërë jezuit. Bombelsi i njëjtë u martua me gruan e dytë të Napoleonit. Të theksojmë se në dinastinë Rothshild pothuajse nuk ka pasur pakënaqësi dhe intriga të hapta prej shumicës së anëtarëve, e po qe se ka pasur, atëherë është ruajtur në fshehtësinë më të madhe. Ndoshta një nënshtrimi të këtillë i kanë kontribuar dënimet e parapara në testamentin e Rothshildit të parë, të cilat kanë qenë më se drakonike. E pamë se Natani, edhe pse kishte pushtet të pafund, tradhtinë dhe largimin e tij nga testamenti i themeluesit të familjes e pagoi me jetë. Xhejms Natani u çua kundër tiranisë së Alfons Rothshildit IV dhe e gjetën me gabzherr të prerë. E njëjta gjë ndodhi edhe me nipin e Lionelit, Natanail Rothshildin IV, i cili po ashtu u gjet në Londër me gabzherr të prerë. Si duket kjo ka qenë mënyra familjare e ekzekutimit e cila ka ruajtur dëgjueshmërinë dhe rendin në dinasti.
Të gjitha personalitetet me famë botërore të dy shekujve të fundit që i kanë shënuar emrat e tyre në histori nuk kanë qenë asgjë tjetër përveç ekzekutorë të besueshëm dhe dëgjueshëm të urdhërave të klanit të famshëm i cili në mënyrë mjaft të shkathtë e shfrytëzoi mençurinë e tyre, aftësitë dhe kualitetet e tyre për ti realizuar qëllimet dhe interesat e tij personale.
Dizraeli ka qenë dora e djathtë e Lionel Rothshildit në Angli, jezuiti Vajshop (Iluminatët) - e Amshelit në Gjermani, Gambeta me fjalimet e tij karakteristike dhe më vonë si ministër i punëve të brendshme të Francës e ka zbatuar pa pengesa politikën e Xhejms Rothshildit. Poenkare - pesë herë premier dhe kryetar i Republikës së Tretë - deri në fund të jetës së tij i ka shërbyer besnikërisht Alfons Rothshildit IV dhe Eduard Rothshildit V.
Kirenski si kryetar i Qeverisë së përkohshme ruse ka lozur rol thelbësor për vënien e bolshevizmit në Rusi - zbatues besnik dhe i përpiktë i planeve të Rothshildit V. Ashtu si Vajshopi dhe Bombelsi edhe Dizraeli sipas urdhërit të Rothshildit e ka pranuar formalisht besimin krishter që të mundet më lehtë të lansohet dhe ti zbatojë planet skëterrore të Dorës së fshehur.
Venizelosi me plan dhe me qëllim të keq e shkaktoi luftën greko-turke për ta rrëzuar mbretin Konstantin, me çka përmbushi planet e Rothshildit. Vrasja misterioze e mbretit grek Aleksandrit I, po ashtu, i përshkruhet kësaj organizate të superfuqishme. Kryetari Linkoln kur u mundua që të largohet nga mvarësia politike dhe financiare e Rothshildëve, ATA nuk nguruan që ta likuidojnë. Kryetari i ndershëm amerikan Garfildi po ashtu e ka paguar me jetë guximin që mori të thotë: Ai i cili i kontrollon paratë e një populli e kontrollon edhe vetë popullin.
Vetë Dizraeli në librin Kaningsbej e pranon se Rothshildi i ka financuar dhe i ka përmbajtur të gjitha revolucionet në botë, gjë që në një mënyrë mjaft të neveritshme hudh dyshim ndaj dinastisë së Rothshildëve në përkrahjen që iu ka dhënë përçarjeve dhe konflikteve. Po qe se personazhet e Kaningsbejt do të deshifroheshin derisa autori i tyre Dizraeli ka qenë gjallë, pavarësisht prej meritave të tij të mëdha, pasardhësit e Lionel Rothshildit nuk do tia falnin dhe as që do të nguronin ta zbatonin ndaj tij mënyrën familjare të ekzekutimit - duke ia prerë gabzherrin.
Vlen të shënohet se anglezët konzervativë kanë paraqitur rezistencë shumë më të madhe ndaj Rothshildëve se sa francezët. Maniret e Xhejms Rothshildit kanë qenë më elegante dhe më luksoze se ato të oborrit mbretëror. Shumë më rëndë ka qenë të jeshë i ftuar në oborrin e Rothshildit se sa në oborrin mbretëror.
Patrioti i njohur italian Gjyzepe Macini, bashkëluftëtar i Garibaldit, shkruan: Viçi i artë është superfuqi në Francë dhe ai, Xhejms Rothshildi, mund të bëhet mbret, vetëm po qe se dëshiron.
Revolucionari rus Herceni, djal i paligjshëm i Hercelit prej familjes Rothshild, në revistën ruse Këmbana i lartëson Rothshildët dhe i quan mbretër. Ai ka qenë revolucionar dhe armik i flaktë i perandorit Nikollaj I. Ai ka qenë i njëjti Hercen, idhulli i bolshevizmit.
Karl Marksi, orator i madh kundër kapitalizmit, askund nuk e përmend emrin e Rothshildëve. Kjo heshtje misterioze, a thua vallë, nuk tregon diçka?
Sado që të duket e çuditshme për lexuesin, është e vërtetë e kulluar se këto personalitete shumë të njohura dhe zotër për botën komuniste i ka përmbajtur materialisht dhe moralisht kjo dinasti kapitaliste të cilës i kanë shërbyer parezervë.
Të gjitha revolucioet, kryengritjet dhe rebelimet janë organizuar dhe organizohen prej organizatave të fshehta që qëndrojnë pas kësaj, janë udhëhequr prej socialistëve, kurse janë realizuar prej klasës punëtore e cila përherë ka qenë dhe do të jetë viktimë shpëtimtare.
Kush ka qenë kreu i këtyre organizatave të fshehta që e përgatitën revolucionin francez në vitin 1848? Pa kurrfarë dyshimi - Xhejms Rothshildi, gjë që e ka pranuar edhe vetë Dizraeli.
Ku kanë qenë punëtorët gjatë kohës së revolucionit francez? Kuptohet, në barikada dhe rreth gijotinës, kanë bërtitë vdekje pa e ditur se koka e kujt do të bie në shportë. Po atë masë të punëtorëve nuk e kanë lejuar të marrë pjesë në kuvend ku sillen vendime të rëndësishme dhe zbatohen në emër të tyre.
Mënyrat kanë qenë të njëjta si për revolucionin francez ashtu edhe për atë bolshevik - uri artificiale në Paris dhe rrethinë, kurse në vitin 1917 - uri artificiale në Petrograd, e cila nxiti pakënaqësi dhe kryengritje popullore. Rrëzimi i Napoleonit I nga perandorët botëror - Rothshildët - i bëri të gjithë mbretërit dhe perandorët të dëgjueshëm dhe vasalë të kapitalit. Këtu përjashtim bënë Rusia dhe SHBA-të, për këtë shkak Rothshildët ndërmorrën kampanjën kundër Nikollajt I, duke e kualifikuar si ndonjë përbindësh të tmerrshëm, kurse ai jo vetëm që ka qenë njeri religjioz i rralë, i kulturuar, por edhe shumë human. Ambasadori britanez në Rusi z. Lloftusi shkruan: Nikollaji I ka qenë figura më madhështore e kurorëzuar - me karakter të mirë dhe fisnik, ka qenë shumë bujar dhe i dashur tek ata që e kanë njohur.
Blez de Biri në librin Gjermania kështu si është, shkruan: Askush nuk mund të mohojë se perandori Nikollaj I ka ndikuar pozitivisht në të gjitha ngjarjet në Evropë me moralin e tij religjioz dhe se i është kundërvu të gjithë asaj që ka qenë e pamoralshme dhe e pandershme.
Dëshira e flaktë e Nikollajt I ka qenë që të jetojë në paqe me Anglinë dhe Francën, gjë e cila dukej e pamundshme për shkak të ndikimit dhe pushtet të madh që kishte Rothshildi në këto vende. Plani i tij ka qenë që ti lirojë Bullgarinë dhe Serbinë prej robërimit turk, e për këtë tia lë Anglisë ta sundojë Egjiptin. Këtë qëllim bujar ai e paguajti me jetën e tij. Atë e helmoi mjeku i vet, Mandi, të cilin e paguajti Dora e fshehur e superfuqishme.
Në vitin 1855 në pushtet vjen Aleksandri II, çlirues i fshatarëve dhe shpëtimtar i Shteteve të Bashkuara.
Tashmë dihet se si këta fuqi evropiane: Gjermania, Franca, Anglia, Austria dhe Italia u ndanë dhe ranë nën pushtetin e pesë vëllezërve Rothshild. Jasht pushtetit të tyre mbetën Shtetet e
Bashkuara dhe Rusia. Kryetarët e ndershëm të Shteteve të Bashkuara kanë luftuar me këmbëngulje që të mos bien nën patronatin e kësaj dinastie ndjellakeqe. Mirëpo, ata njëri pas tjetrit likuidoheshin. Secili kryetar që i kundërshtonte ata likuidohej. Linkolni, Garfildi, Mekkinli dhe Hardingu u vranë prej dorës së vrasësve të pagur të 300-vjetëve.
Prej vitit1912 e këndej, me zgjedhjen e Vilsonit për kryetar të SHBA-ve, ka filluar edhe tragjedia e Amerikës e cila vazhdon edhe sot dhe kjo do të jetë tragjedi e tërë botës nesër.
Lufta e Krimesë, që nuk iu dasht askujt, e mirënjohur nga të gjithë si vepër e Rothshildëve, pothuajse i shkatërroi Anglinë dhe Francën, kurse e bashkoi Evropën në llogari të një grupi të vogël të njerëzve të privilegjuar.
Kur Anglia, Franca, Prusia, Suedia dhe Sardinia ishin të gatshme që ti ndihmonin Turqisë ta ruajë pushtetin e tij mbi tokat e okupuara, Aleksandri II qe i vetmi sundimtar evropian i vendosur që ti lirojë popujt e krishterë nga robëria pesëqind vjeçare turke.
Rothshildët prej momentit kur e vrasin perandorin Nikollaj I, me anë të Dizraelit e sigurojnë Anglinë, me anë të Napoleonit II - Francën, me anë të Bizmarkut - Gjermaninë dhe me anë të Mancinit - Italinë, mbeten Shtetet e Bashkuara për të cilat ishte planifikuar: shtetet veriore ti bashkangjiten Kanadës, e cila ka qenë pjesë e Britanisë së Madhe, shtetet jugore - Meksikës në të cilën prej 28 majit të vitit 1864 ka sunduar Maksimiliani - i dërguar i Napoleonit III. Me të ardhur Maksimiliani në pushtet menjëherë i lëshohet hua (kredi) prej 200 milionë frangësh nga banka angleze e Rothshildit. Agjentët e kapitalit punuan si urithë të nëntokës në shtetet jugore për ta disponuar dhe ushqyer popullatën kundër shteteve veriore dhe deridiku arritën sukses në këtë drejtim. Ata bile vetë iu ofruan francezëve të dy shtetet, Teksasin dhe Luizianën, për ndihmë materiale dhe luftarake. Pikërisht kur të gjitha këta mendime tinzake qenë të gatshme për veprim, perandori rus, duke i ndjekur prej afër këta lojëra të fshehta kundër shteteve veriore amerikane, lajmëroi në Paris dhe në Londër, përmes të dërguarve të vet se çdo përzierje e tyre kundër Veriut do të konsiderohet se ata i shpallin luftë Rusisë, si dhe ajo do të gjuajë kundër atij që i pari do të gjuajë kundër Amerikës. Aleksandri II menjëherë e dërgoi flotën e vet atlantike me në krye fregatën Oslabija në gjirin e Njujorkut, e flotën e Oqeanit të Qetë e dërgoi në San Francisko me urdhër të prerë mbretëror që të vëhen nën komandën e drejtpërdrejtë të Linkolnit.
Urdhërat origjinalë dërguar dy admiralëve rusë i kanë parë vetë dhe i kanë vërtetuar dy amerikanë të deleguar A. D. Kurtini dhe Zh. V. Lothropi si dhe gjykatësi Fild. Atë që u përmend më lartë e ka vërtetuar edhe vetë Linkolni, si dhe ministri për punë të jashtme V. H. Sevardi. Ky gjest i perandorit rus e shpëtoi integritetin e Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës dhe iu ndihmoi të jenë kështu siç janë sot, por pa ndonjë garancë për të nesërmen. Lufta qytetare, fare e paqëllimtë dhe e panevojshme për popullin amerikan, ka marrë shumë viktima të pafajshme. Veriu ka dhënë 385.245 të vrarë dhe të plagosur, kurse Jugu - 100 mijë të vrarë.
Duhet theksuar se në historinë e luftës qytetare në Shtetet e Bashkuara askund nuk përmenden faktet e lartëshënuara dhe populli amerikan nuk njoftohet me to. Ja pse, përsëri po them siç thash në fillim se historia botërore duhet të shkruhet krejtësisht nga fillimi prej historianëve të mirëfilltë, e jo prej njerëzve të paguar të bankierëve, kapitalistëve dhe politikanëve të interesuar të cilët kanë qenë pronarë të shtypit në përgjithësi, të literaturës, bile edhe të njerëzve.
Po qe se populli amerikan do ta dinte të vërtetën e luftës qytetare assesi nuk do të qëndronte moralisht në anën e Japonisë në vitin 1904-1905 kur të dy perandoritë luftonin mes veti.
Shkaku për të cilin, Rothshildët dhe 300-vetët e tyre, i kanë dashur luftërat dhe konfliktet midis popujve ka qenë ajo se luftërat i kanë shtyrë popujt në borxhe të mëdha materiale, e atyre si dinasti iu kanë sjellë fitime të panumërta. Ja pse, gjatë kohës së luftës qytetare në Amerikë të deleguarit e Rothshildëve ndodheshin çdokund, në të gjitha shtetet, i nxitnin njerëzit ta kundërshtojnë njëri tjetrin në të njëjtën mënyrë sikur në Rusi para revolucionit. Ata i kanë zbatuar urdhërat e Trockit - të zgjedhurit të Eduard Rothshildit. Me Leninin shpejt e rregulluan punën, por e nënçmuan Stalinin. Me borxhet e sotshme astronomike në të cilat pothuajse u gjetën të gjitha shtetet në botë, fotografia është fare e qartë për secilin. Nuk ka asnjë shtet që nuk iu ka
borxh miliarda dollarë bankave të huaja. Secili bën fjalë për bankat e huaja, e askush nuk e din se kush janë ato. Secili mendon se të gjitha huatë dhe paratë vijnë prej Amerike. Vetë ajo vazhdimisht shpërndanë ndihma dhe huaja në mbarë botën me miliarda dollarë. Shumë shtete kanë hyrë borxh nga 10-12 miliardë dollarë dhë nuk janë në gjendje ti paguajnë bile edhe kamatat. Drejtuesit janë të detyruar të gjejnë mbështetje në stagnime, gjë që pasqyrohet negativisht ndaj popullit i cili vuan. اka ndodh në Amerikë, shtet i cili i ndanë pothuajse të gjitha huatë dhe paratë? Vetë ajo ka hyrë në borxh më se 3 trilionë dollarë.
Në fund të vitit 1988 borxhet federale kanë qenë dy trilionë e 520 miliardë dollarë, ku vetëm kamata ka qenë 154 miliardë dollarë ose 1/7 e buxhetit shtetëror. Për ta pasur më të qartë se çka paraqesin 154 miliardë dollarë kamata, do ti zbërthej sipas kohës së pagesës. Ato janë 500 milionë dollarë në ditë ose 21 milionë në orë të cilat tatimdhënësit duhej tua paguanin bankave. Ky ka qenë vetëm borxhi federal i cili me borxhet e sektorit privat ka qenë më se 10 trilionë ose 35 mijë dollarë në krye të çdo amerikani.
Kujt ia ka borxh Amerika këtë shumë fantastike dhe kush i ka blerë dhe sundon me Shtetet e Bashkuara? Kuptohet, ata të cilët i posedojnë paratë! Nuk shoh se në çfarë mënyre Shtetet e Bashkuara do të mund të dalin nga kjo situatë me anë të rrugës normale dhe legale. Rrugëdalje e vetme është që qeveria - vetë shteti të shtypë dhe ti kontrollojë shenjat e parave, e jo ti blejë prej bankave private, të cilat tash për tash janë pronarët e vërtetë të dollarit. Megjithatë, unë nuk e kuptoj si do të mund të ndodh kjo, pasi që oktopodin e ka lidh shëndosh shteti dhe përfaqësues të tij ka në të gjitha anët - nga pozita e kryetarit e dirë në pozitën e komunës së vogël. Për popullin amerikan kjo është kauza perduta.
Interesat e Rothshildit në Evropë dhe në hemisferën perëndimore kanë qenë të mëdha, por ato në Lindjen e Largët nuk kanë qenë aspak më të vogël. Historia na tregon se sa shumë luftëra ka bërë Britania e Madhe me pasuritë e Rothshildit. Pa kurrfarë arsyetimi nën presionin e Rothshildëve Britania e Madhe e ka okupuar Egjiptin dhe Kanali i Suezit ka rënë në kontrollin e saj. Kanali i është dhënë Britanisë së Madhe për eksploatim në afat prej 99 vjetësh. Mirëpo, qysh pas mbarimit të Luftës së Parë Botërore në vitin 1918, para afatit të fundit - në vitin 1969, Rothshildët filluan të hartojnë plane me qëllim që ta sigurojnë rrugën për në Lindjen e Largët. Britania e Madhe ka harxhuar shumë mjete dhe ka derdhur shumë gjak për kontrollimin e Kanalit të Suezit. Njëra nga shkaqet që Palestina tiu jepet hebrenjve ka qenë pikërish ky - Lindja e Mesme të vëhet nën kontrollin e cionizmit në të cilin Rothshildët kanë pasur besim të plotë.
Ata e financuan shpërnguljen e 600 mijë hebrenjve prej Evropës Lindore dhe vendosjen e tyre në Palestinë. Kjo ka filluar më 18 maj të vitit 1948 në llogari të 1.350 mijë të krishterëve dhe muslimanëve të pambrojtur të cilët u nxorën nga shtëpitë dhe nga vendi i tyre.
Krijimi i shtetit izraelit dhe situata e sotshme në përgjithësi në Lindjen e Mesme është meritë vetëm e përpjekjeve të Rothshildëve që të sigurojnë rrugë të përhershme dhe të sigurtë për në Lindjen e Largët. Të gjitha përrallat se populli i zgjedhur prej Zotit duhet të jetojë në tokën e premtuar janë vetëm mashtrime dhe arsyetime. Të shpresojmë se gjendja e tendosur në Lindjen e Afërt nuk do të sjellë një Luftë të Tretë Botërore.
Rothshildët kurrë nuk kanë menduar diçka të dobishme për njerëzinë, asnjëherë nuk kanë krijuar ndonjë industri sikur Fordi dhe shumë të tjera, ku njerëzit do të punësoheshin. Ata që nga nisma kanë filluar të punojnë me kapitalin e huaj kolosal dhe të gjitha dobitë i kanë mbajtur vetëm për vete.
Pas gjithë vështirësive dhe fatkeqësive botërore fshihen poshtërsitë dhe mashtrimet e Rothshildëve.

----------


## ORIONI

*Kreu i pestë REVOLUCIONI FRANCEZ*

Revolucioni francez ka qenë burimi dhe fillimi i të gjitha koncepteve të tashme komuniste, anarkiste dhe socialiste.
(Princ Kropotkini)
Historia na rrëfen për ngjarje të rëndësishme që ka përjetuar bota, ashtu siç kanë ardhur ashtu edhe kanë kaluar, janë fshirë nga kujtesa e njerëzve, pavarësisht sa kanë qenë të rëndësishme në moment dhe çfarë gjurmësh kanë lënë në historinë e njerëzimit. Pavarësiht nga miliona viktima që kanë marrë luftërat e panumërta, ato pothuajse janë harruar.
Në vitin 1789 filloi revolucioni i madh francez - një ngjarje e cila bile edhe pas qetësimit nuk e humbi fuqinë e vet. Një ngjarje e cila në një shkallë të lartë e ndryshoi konceptimin njerëzor dhe atij i imponoi një model të ri të përhershëm të konceptimit dhe sjelljes. Për herë të parë në botë revolucioni francez i prezentoi në praktikë të tre ideologjitë - ideologjinë komuniste, anarkiste dhe socialiste.
Plot 200 vjet prej atëherë ithtarët e kësaj ideologjie nuk e ndërprenë luftën për realizimin e ideve të tyre. Në vitin 1917 shpërtheu revolucioni bolshevik në Rusi dhe më vonë shumë shtete tjera më të vogla e ndoqën shembullin e saj, me shpresë se do të vënë një rregull më të drejtë në jetën e njerëzve.
Shumë njerëz të cilët drejtëpërsëdrejti morën pjesë në revolucion ishin plotësisht të bindur se luftonin për drejtësinë dhe barazinë e shenjtë.
Të dhënat historike për revolucionin francez janë shumë kontestuese. Të dhënat e drejtpërdrejta pas revolucionit kanë ardhur prej burimeve të ndryshme: rojalistët, zhirondistët, dantonistët, robespieristët dhe politikanët e tjerë të cilët në mënyrë të flaktë i kanë përkrahur bindjet e tyre politike duke injoruar faktet e vërteta historike. Askush nuk i përshkruan pasojat e këtij eksperimenti nga këndvështrimi i popullit. Të gjithë e qortuan masën e gjerë popullore për sjelljet e egra dhe krimet e padëgjuara që i kishte bërë gjatë kohës së revolucionit, e askush nuk i akuzoi ata që forcën dhe pushtetin ia lanë në duar masës, gjë që natyrisht të çon në tirani më të tmerrshme edhe se despotizmi më i madh.
Autorët dhe historianët bashkëkohorë nga dëshira që ti lartësojnë heronjtë e tyre i arsyetojnë duke ia hudhur tërë përgjegjësinë popullit, i cili në realitet ka marrë pjesë aktive vetëm në ditët e revolucionit. Megjithatë, këtë e kanë përgatitur dhe e kanë udhëhequr ata të cilët e kanë shtypur popullin dhe kundër të cilëve populli ka menduar se lufton. Komplot i padëgjuar.
Që nga fillimi e deri në fund, duke i studiuar të gjitha epizodet e revolucionit veç e veç; që nga rrethimi i Bastilies e deri në kolegjin e shtatorëshit dhe në fund - mbretërinë e terrorit, shumë qartë duket absolutisht e njëjta mënyrë e veprimit, qëllimet, plani dhe parallogaria e njëfarë organizate udhëheqësit e së cilës mbeten të fshehur.
Dëshmitarë të paanueshëm të të gjitha ngjarjeve gjatë kohës së revolucionit kanë qenë shkrimtari Klod Fransoa Bolo dhe Feliks Montzhoa.
Argumentet që i sjell Montzhoa në veprën e tij meritojnë të pranohen si më të saktë për disa shkaqe. Ai ka qenë rojalist, gjë të cilën e deklaron edhe vetë, por edhe përkundër kësaj ai sjellë fakte të cilat i paraqesin rojalistët në aktivitetin e tyre të fshehtë dhe të pandershëm. E dyta, për dallim nga shumë autorë dhe historianë tjerë bashkëkohorë ai nuk u frikësua ta nënshkruaj edhe botimin.
F. Bolo, po ashtu ka qenë rojalist, e ka shkruar Historinë e revolucionit francez, në gjashtë vëllime, e cila u pranua prej të gjithë historianëve si vepër më kompetente për revolucionin francez.
Padyshim filozofët kanë lozur rol të rëndësishëm në përgatitjen e revolucionit. Idetë dhe parashikimet e tyre kanë ndikuar drejtpërdrejtë në aristokratinë dhe borgjezinë e arsimuar. Fshatarësia pak është interesuar për ide të reja dhe filozofi. Ato kryesisht janë interesuar për tokën, të korrurat dhe tatimet, të cilat ngandonjëherë i kanë tretur dhe i kanë ngrënë të gjitha të ardhurat.
ثshtë me rëndësi të përmendim se në atë kohë fushat franceze kanë qenë ndër fushat më frytdhënëse dhe më mirë të kultivuara në Evropë. Fshatarësia dhe popullata në përgjithësi kanë jetuar mirë dhe janë dukur të lumtur. Të këtilla kanë qenë konstatimet e shumë vizitorëve të huaj
që qëndronin në atë kohë në Francë. Në të gjitha vendet fqinje të Francës, popullata dukej shumë më e varfër dhe më e shtypur.
Një rrethanë tjetër thelbësore i ka ndihmuar popullit që të ketë një shikim më optimist në jetë. Kjo ka qenë reforma që bëri Luj XVI menjëherë pas ardhjes së tij në fron. Ai bëri përpjekje serioze që ti mënjanojë shkaqet e vuajtjeve popullore. Propozoi tregtinë e lirë me drith pa kurrfarë tatimesh. Në vitin 1779 e anuloi çdo robërim në kufijtë e vendit të vet, një vit më vonë i ndaloi torrturimet dhe e lejoi praktikimin e religjioneve tjera (deri në atë moment ka qenë i lejuar vetëm katolicizmi). Në vitin 1787 propozoi ndryshimin e ligjit për punën e shërbimeve - për pranimin e barabartë në punë të gjithë ithtarëve pa marrë parasysh rangun e tyre. I zvogloi disa herë harxhimet e veta dhe ato për përmbajtjen e oborrit mbretëror. Në vitin 1788 bëri reforma të mëdha humane në spitale dhe në burgje.
Të gjitha këta reforma dhe propozime të Luj XVI nuk iu pëlqyen monopolistëve dhe parlamentit, të cilët morën pjesë aktive në lëvizjen revolucionare.
Populli e kishte shumë të qartë se kush i mbronte interesat e tij dhe ai njëzërit shprehu dashuri dhe lojalitet ndaj Luj XVI, përkundër pakënaqësisë së madhe të parlamentit, i cili përbëhej vetëm prej fisnikëve, priftërinjve dhe personaliteteve të privilegjuar të cilët populli i urrente. Shembulli i mbretit e përgatiti dhe e mprehu mendimin popullor për reforma dhe për ndërrimin e qeverisë, ndërsa njëkohësisht shprehej konsideratë ndaj religjionit, besnikëri ndaj mbretit dhe dëshirë për rend dhe ligjshmëri.
ثshtë plotësisht e natyrshme që në një gjendje të këtillë të zhvillimit të punëve, fisnikët e frikësuar duhej të ndërmerrnin diç radikale që do tua pastronte rrugët. Ky ishte Revolucioni francez i cili nuk ka qenë vepër e popullit francez, por e shtypësve të tij.
Njëri prej nismëtarëve kryesor të revolucionit ka qenë markizi orleanian Luj Filipi, kushëri i largët i Luj XVI. Markizi - shumë i pasur, ekscentrist dhe bonvivant - ka qenë shumë i njohur në mesin e popullatës së thjeshtë. Ai nuk ka pasur kurrfarë aspirata ndaj fronit, gjë të cilën edhe vetë e ka deklaruar. Froni nuk ka mund ti sjellë as më tepër pasuri e as më tepër kënaqësi. Ai ka ushqyer urrejtje të papërshkruar posaçërisht ndaj mbretëreshës Maria Antoaneta dhe diç më pak ndaj mbretit. Ndjehej shumë i fyer për shkak se Maria Antoaneta nuk e lejoi vajzën të martohej për markizin angolemian, kurse me mbretin ishte hidhëruar - për shkak se ai nuk e caktoi admiral kryesor të marinës.
Më vonë, dy vjet para revolucionit, mbreti iu caktoi tatime të reja klasave të privilegjuara të cilat markizi orleanian i shpalli të paligjshme. Për padëgjueshmërinë e këtillë mbreti e dërgoi në internim në mallin e tij personal. Luj Filipi shfrytëzoi mjete të ndryshme për ta shprehur urrejtjen e tij. Përfitoi për komplotin e tij njërin nga oratorët më të talentuar - Mirabon, pa ndihmën e të cilët nuk dihej se a do tia arrinte qëllimit. Mirabo - siç dikleroi vetë, kishte qenë avanturist i lindur. Me ndihmën e Mirabos dhe të Paklos spanjol, markizi orleanian krijoi një rrjetë të gjerë të agjentëve, të cilët arritën ti orientojnë masat popullore kundër qeverisë së vjetër dhe oborrit mbretëror. Pika kulminante arrihet në vitin 1789 me krijimin e urisë artificiale prej agjentëve të markizit. Krijohet një gjëndje abnormale: monopolistët ishin në lidhje me njerëzit të cilët e kishin organizuar dhe e nxitnin zemërimin popullor kundër vetë monopolistëve - udhëheqësve të komplotit orleanian.
ثshtë e njohur se pothuajse të gjithë organizatorët e revolucionit kanë qenë rojalistë, në përjashtim vetëm të Lafajetit.
Paraqiten edhe faktorë tjerë minues dhe dinakë që dalin prej organizatave të fshehta si masonët, Iluminatët etj., qëllimi kryesor i të cilëve ka qenë zhdukja e të gjitha religjioneve dhe qeverive në Evropë.
Robespieri propagandonte dhe iu premtonte punëtorëve një epokë të re. اdo gjë do të ndryshon, zotërinjtë do të bëhen shërbëtorë - tash e keni radhën tju shërbejnë. Kuptohet kjo ndikoi në popull dhe ai ishte i gatshëm për një ndryshim të tillë.
Prusia ka lozur një rol mjaft të rëndësishëm në kaosin dhe anarkinë që u paraqit në Francë. Fridrih Pruski e harxhoi tërë pasurinë e tij për ta diskredituar Maria Antoanetën në Francë, me
qëllim që ta prishë lidhjen dhe aleancën midis Francës dhe Perandorisë Austriake - të dy rivalët e Prusisë. Maria Antoaneta haptazi e përmbante vendlindjen, Austrinë, e urrente Prusinë dhe me gjithë zemër orvatej ti ruajë marrëdhëniet miqësore midis vendlindjes së vet dhe asaj të bashkëshortit - Francës. Në atë kohë Franca me të vërtetë kishte nevojë për miqësinë e Austrisë së Madhe. Por, populli dhe masat mbeten të tilla - po qe se mashtrohen njëherë, asgjë më nuk mund ti ndalë.
Literatura e begatshme, pamfletet dhe publikimet e ndryshme kundër mbretëreshës të shpërndara nga i deleguari prusiak kanë lozur rolin e vet dhe i kanë orientuar masat kundër të ashtuquajturës austriake, duke mos shikuar interesat e vet dhe ato të Francës. Momentalisht ekzistojnë dokumente dhe korrespodenca diplomatike në arkivat e Berlinit, Drezdenit, Gjenevës dhe të vendeve tjera që argumentojnë aktivitetin minues prusiak për zhdukjen e mbretëreshës franceze.
Gjermanët e kanë ndihmuar revolucionin në aspektin politik të diktuar prej vetë Fridrikut të Madh dhe në aspektin filozofik të sugjeruar prej hebreut Vajshop.
Anglia, e cila nuk mund ta harronte intervenimin francez në favor të Amerikës, po ashtu ka lozur një rol të rëndësishëm me intrigat e saj në rrëzimin e qeverisë franceze.
Rruga kronologjike e ngjarjeve në Francë ka qenë siç vijon: në vitin 1778 Rothshildi me ndërmjetësimin e agjentit të tij Vajshopit e urdhëroi lozhën masone në Francë Grand Orient që të bëhet gati për kryengritje. Kjo përgatitej që të lirohej froni, të zhdukej besimi krishter dhe të provokohej Evropa për ta sulmuar Francën, gjë që do tia mundësonte Rothshildit që ti financojë të gjitha grupacionet dhe shtetet pjesëmarrëse në luftë. Ky ka qenë arsyetim i vetëm për krijimin e aq shumë organizatave që morën pjesë në revolucion: disa grupacione rojaliste, orleaniane, zhirondiste, jakobine, montanjare, dantoniste, sankilote etj.
Në vitin 1789, kur filloi revolucioni, për herë të parë në Paris u ngrit flamuri i kuq i cili nuk nënkuptonte asgjë tjetër përveç emrit Rothshild, Roth-i kuq, shild-flamur. Prej atëherë e deri më sot të gjithë majtistët dhe revolucionet e qeveritë komuniste e kanë pranuar për simbol të vetin flamurin e kuq. اfarë përfundimi mund të sjellim në lidhje me këtë çështje? Kush i financon, i përmban dhe i drejton ata të cilët përulen para emrit të tij? Në fund të Luftës së Dytë Botërore në muajin shtator i kam parë duke i pushkatuar ushtarët të cilët nuk pranonin të venin shiritin e kuq në shapka dhe në duar.
Republikën në Francë e ka shpallur Parlamenti mbretëror, e jo ndonjëra prej frakcioneve të lartëpërmendura.
Sa më shumë që lexojmë dhe thellohemi në revolucionin francez, aq më enigmatik po bëhet ai për ne.
Përse Franca u dasht të paguajë miliarda frangë që ti blejë reformat të cilat Luj XVI i propozoi falas? Përse Konventi derdhi aq shumë gjak?
Pavarësisht nga pohimet e shumë historianëve se shkaktarë të kësaj mizorie kanë qenë urrejta dhe hakmarrja e popullit kundër klasës sunduese, nuk përkon me të vërtetën, sepse prej të gjithë të gjykuarve dhe të likuiduarve vetëm 5 përqind aristokratë janë ekzekutuar. Cilët kanë qenë ata tjerët 95 përqind që janë ekzekutuar? Natyrisht, populli.
Përse revolucionin francez të cilin e bëri populli dhe e realizoi populli, pikërisht populli e urren? I tërë populli francez është kundër nesh, deklaroi Rebespieri para jakobinëve. Kjo ndodh kështu, sepse revolucionin francez dhe të gjitha revolucionet tjera deri më sot i ka organizuar një grup i vogël ultrakapitalistësh të cilët nuk kanë asgjë të përbashkët me popullin, por ata vetëm i mbledhin frytet e mundit të tij.
Qindra historianë kanë shkruar për revolucionin francez, por shumica e tyre kanë qenë të verbër, siç i quan gjeneral اerep Spiridoviqi. Shumicën e tyre e ka zgjedhë dhe e ka paguar ky supergrup i vogël që ta shkruajnë atë që iu diktohej, e jo vetë të vërtetën. Historianët tjerë, nga ana tjetër, duke i nxjerrë të dhënat dhe informatat prej këtyre agjentëve të paguar bëhen realizues të pafajshëm të një historie të falsikuar.
ثshtë me rëndësi të përmendet se asnjëri prej këtyre historianëve nuk e sheh dorën e fshehur të këtyre kapitalistëve keqbërës, në përjashtim vetëm të historianes së talentuar angleze Nesta Vebster.
Do të ishte më e drejtë që të gjitha revolucionet, ai francez, gjerman, bolshevik etj. të thirren me emrin e tyre të vërtetë - revolucione kapitaliste.
Shihet qartë se në të gjitha revolucionet deri më tash liria është flijuar në emër të barazisë e cila askund nuk ekziston si realitet por vetëm si utopi.
Në Francë mbretin e kanë ndërruar me pushtetin e pakufishëm të Konventit i cili nga ana tjetër i kryen në përpikshmëri urdhërat e zotriut të vet absolut - kapitalit.
Njësoj sikur kryengritja amerikane, ashtu edhe revolucioni francez i kanë mundësuar Rothshildit që ta vë bazën e një pasurie të ardhshme kolosale. Si në Amerikë, ashtu edhe në Francë, Rothshildi i ka financuar të dy vendet ku është derdhur gjak. Në Amerikë - Veriun dhe Jugun, kurse në Evropë, agjentët e vet në Francë dhe në të njëjtën kohë prej jasht Anglinë dhe Prusinë, të cilat tentonin ta zhdukin Francën. Vetë Robespieri në fjalimin e tij të fundit dyorësh, më 26 korrik të vitit 1794, ka zbuluar se revolucionin francez, si dhe të gjithë të tjerët, nuk e kanë udhëhequr francezët, por agjentët e huaj. Unë nuk kam kurrfarë besimi në këta njerëz të huaj të cilët fytyrat i kanë të mbuluara me maska patriotësh dhe të cilët mundohen që të tregohen republikanë më të mëdhenj se sa jemi ne Këta agjentë të fuqive të huaja duhet të zhduken. Këtë rrëfim të pakuptimtë të tij, Robespieri e ka paguar me kokë. Le të dihet se ky i ka njohur deridiku zotërinjtë e vet të ngritur deri në atë lartësi. Dhe në momentin e lavdisë ai vendosi që të tërhiqet nga tutoria e tyre, por nuk mundi ta vlerësojë forcën e atyre që mori guxim ti akuzojë. Të njëjtin gabim e bënë Napoleoni, Hitleri, Lenini, Stalini dhe shumë të tjerë të cilët nuk morën mësim nga tragjedia e Rebespierit.
Rendi kronologjik i ngjarjeve është siç vijon:
Në vitin 1789 në Paris kanë ekzistuar dy probleme të mëdha: paniku se iu kërcënohej rreziku nga uria dhe ardhja e njerëzve të huaj misteriozë. Këta njerëz të huaj nuk ishin as fshatarë e as punëtorë. Ata i takonin një kategorie tjetër - kategorisë së banditëve. Pas urdhërit të zotërinjve të tyre ata duhej ti ndërrojnë teshat, maniret dhe sjelljet deri në atë shkallë sa që të mbjellin frikë në mesin e banorëve të Parisit. Ata kanë folur në gjuhën e huaj. Disa historianë i kanë përshkruar si banditë nga Franca Jugore dhe Italia, kurse të tjerët pohojnë se kanë qenë marsejanë. Pavarësisht se prej nga kanë qenë, sipas fizionomisë iu kanë përngjarë grabitësve dhe gjakpirësve. Këta renegatë me qëllim i kanë sjellë në Paris udhëheqësit e revolucionit të cilët i kanë paguar 12 franga në ditë dhe i kanë përgatitur për goditjen paraprake. Kjo është plotësisht në kundërshtim me pohimet e shumë historianëve të cilët thonë se revolucionin e ka bërë spontanisht populli kryengritës. Pas gjithë kësaj duket konspiracion shumë i mirë.
Në vitin 1789, në qershor, Kuvendi Nacional u nda në dy blloqe kundërshtare. Revolucionarë, të cilët dëshironin reforma, dhe reaksionarë, të cilët iu kundërviheshin atyre. Sipas disa shkrimtarëve revolucionarë pengesë kryesore për proektimin e kushtetutës kanë qenë aristokratët dhe priftërinjtë të cilët nuk kanë dashur të privohen nga privilegjet e tyre. Në realitet, në Kuvendin Nacional rol më të madh kanë lozur përfaqësuesit e markizit orleanian dhe disa fisnikë të tjerë, miq të markizit, si dhe një fraksion, shumica e advokatëve, të udhëhequr prej Robespierit.
Përderisa markizi orleanian ka luftuar për ndërrimin e njërës dinasti me tjetrën, Robespieri ka qenë për zhdukjen e saj. Që të dy fraksionet kanë qenë kundër dëshirës së popullit - monarkisë kushtetutare. Populli francez shekuj me radhë ishte mësuar me institutin mbretëror, nuk mund ta mendonte Francën pa mbret ose mbretin ta zëvendësonte me diç të re për ta - me republikë. Sipas kësaj ata në fytyrën e Luj XVI shihnin njëfarë patroni i cili gradualisht dhe vazhdimisht ua merrte të drejtat fisnikëve në llogari të popullit.
Një parti e re u formua rreth gjykatësit Zhan Zhozef Munieut, e cila u quajt partia rojaldemokrate, e më vonë kushtetutare. Ajo shumë shpejt i fitoi zemrat e njerëzve, sepse me të gjitha forcat punoi në ndryshimet sociale dhe për të drejtat e popullit.
Vetë mbreti u paraqit para Kuvendit Nacional dhe propozoi ndryshime drastike të ligjit që ishin vetëm në favor të popullit: barabarësi në caktimin e tatimeve, menjanimin e privilegjeve në para të fisnikëve dhe priftërinjve, heqjen e tatimit të mallit dhe të të ardhurave të përgjithshme që mblidheshin vetëm prej njerëzve të paprivilegjuar, heqjen e punës pa pagesë të fshatarëve në raport me zotrinjtë e tyre - fisnikët, heqjen e tatimit të krypës, lirimin e shtypit dhe shumë ndryshime tjera - të gjitha këto në favor të popullit.
Mbreti para Kuvendit deklaroi kështu: Zotërinj, ju e dëgjuat këtë që unë e propozoj, ky është rezultat i prirjes dhe qëllimit tim po qe se nuk do të më përkrahni në realizimin e kësaj vepre të madhe unë do të vazhdoj pa ju dhe vetë do ta marr rolin e përfaqësuesit të vërtetë të popullit. Me fjalë tjera, po qe se Kuvendi nuk i përkrahte reformat, ai do ta shpërndante atë dhe me dekret mbretëror do ti shpallte reformat e reja. Propozimi i mbretit i shqetësoi të gjitha fraksionet në Kuvend. Orleanianët, aristokratët dhe priftërinjtë i humbnin privilegjet e tyre. Republikanët e lëshuan mundësinë që të luftonin në emër të popullit, pasi që mbreti ua ofroi të gjitha ato që ishin të domosdoshme dhe u paraqit, në këtë rast, si përfaqësues dhe mbrojtës i tyre.
Po qe se këto propozime të mbretit do ti përkrahte Kuvendi, do të thotë se monarkia kushtetutare do të vendosej në mënyrë të qetë, mirëpo një gjë e këtillë ishte e papranueshme për të gjitha fraksionet. Në vend që të gjehej një zgjidhje e qetë dhe e vërtetë për krizën ekzistuese, siç propozoi mbreti, filluan skena të dhunshme të cilat shkaktuan ngjarjet drastike që pasuan më vonë. Ky ishte momenti që mbreti ta marrë nisiativën në duart e veta. Ai e kishte me vete ushtrinë dhe popullin. Atij i mungonin ministra dhe këshilltarë të urtë. Shumica e historianëve e akuzojnë se ka qenë i dekorajuar dhe i pavendosur. Mendoj se nuk është e drejtë që ta akuzojmë për pavendosshmëri, sepse reformat që i propozoi e demantojnë këtë. Gabim i vetëm i tij ka qenë dashuria e madhe që ka ushqyer ndaj popullit të cilën nuk ka dashur ta cungojë. Po qe se ai do të mund ti parashihte viktimat e revolucionit, nuk do të kishte revolucion.
Vendimin i mbretit për ndërrimin e ministrave të tij e posaçërisht të demagogut Neker, fraksionet e në veçanti orleanianët e shfrytëzuan si pretekst për ti nxitur masat e gjera popullore për maltretime të reja. U vendosën foltore të gatshme në të gjitha lagjet e Parisit që tia tërheqin vërejtjen popullatës për rrezikun e madh që i kanosej nga ushtria mbretërore, e cila përgatitej që ta zhdukë popullatën parisiene. Të njëjtit oratorë i thirrnin njerëzit që të armatoseshin me çka të munden dhe të përgatiteshin për tu ballafaquar me armikun - armatën - pretekst djallëzor me anë të të cilit e realizuan planin dhe rolin e tyre.
Në të njëjtën kohë uria e krijuar artificiale në Paris u rrit. Njerëzit e markizit orleanian dhe të interesuarit tjerë me të madhe blenin drithëra dhe i depononin në vende të fshehta jasht Parisit.
Më 12 korrik u përhap lajmi se në Versaj janë vrarë të deleguarit e Kuvendit, kurse markizi orleanian është mbyllur në Bastilje dhe është gjykuar me vdekje dhe se ushtria e mbretit marshon drejt Parisit që popullatën e tij tia shtrojë thertores.
Popullatën e kapi paniku. Veçanërisht lagjet Sen Antoani dhe Sen Misheli, me banorë jo shumë ta lëvduar, ku ishin vendosur të huajt nga Jugu, filluan të armatosen kush me çka mundej - me thika, sopata, kazma, kacia dhe tërfurq. Banditët filluan ta plaçkitin dhe ta shkretojnë qytetin. Duqanet u thyen dhe u grabitën. Kjo e mashtroi edhe një pjesë të banorëve të uritur të këtyre lagjeve, kështu që u tubua një masë e vrenjtur prej rreth 35-40 mijë vetësh. Në një skenë të tillë të përgatitur u paraqit një orator i talentuar rrugësh, Zhorzh Zhak Dantoni, advokat i ri, i përmendur sipas fjalimeve të tij revolucionare me çka i tërhiqte masat. Ai ishte ylli më i ri i markizit orleanian dhe punonte për të.
Më 14 korrik, në orët e hershme të mëngjesit, këmbanat e kishave filluan të bien gjatë dhe me kushtrim. Oratorët tashmë ishin në vendet e tyre në udhëkryqet e Parisit, thirrnin të zemëruar: Kapni armët! Mos humbni kohë. Ushtria mbretërore pas pak kohësh do të hyjë në qytet. Shpejt të nisemi drejt Bastiljes, ta marrim, ta lirojmë markizin dhe të armatosemi me armët e deponuara! Marsejanët dhe të gjithë ata që ishin sjellë nga Jugu i përkrahnin thirrjet e oratorëve, kurse banorët e frikësuar të këtyre lagjeve i ndiqnin ata. Shumë lehtë u krijua panikë, por jo te të gjithë parisienët. Shumica e tyre u mbyllën me familjet e veta nëpër shtëpi, prej ku i ndiqnin
ngjarjet. Kjo masë e shqetësuar, në krye me bandat e pirë, u nis në drejtim të Bastiljes. Askush nuk e dinte se çprezenton ajo, përvëç asaj që kishin dëgjuar prej legjendave.
Në fantazmën e njerëzve Bastilja ishte diç shumë sekrete dhe e tmerrshme. Sipas asaj që tregonin agjituesit, bodrumet e Bastiljes ishin përplot me hardhuca, marimanga dhe minj të mëdhenj, shumë vjetë aty vuajtën të burgosurit politikë të lidhur me pranga. Aty kishte edhe dhoma të veçanta për torrturime, kurse të tjerat - përplot me eshtra.
Në realitet Bastilja nuk ka qenë aspak ashtu siç e parafytyronte masa e shqetësuar. Menjëherë pas ardhjes së Luj XVI kjo fortifikatë e vjetër krejtësisht u rirregullua nga brenda. Të gjitha dhomat i rregulluan me dritare, ndërsa në çdonjërën prej tyre vunë koftor ose kaminë për nxemje, si dhe mobilje tjera.
Të burgosurve u ishte lejuar të lexojnë libra, tu bien instrumenteve të ndryshme muzikore, të vizatojnë etj. Ushqimi ishte i mirë dhe i mjaftueshëm. Por, më me rëndësi ishte se katër vjet para momentit të rrethimit të Bastiljes askush nuk ishte burgosur në të. Hyrja në të qe fare e paqëllimtë, sepse mbreti kishte paraparë që në të njëjtin vit ta rrënojë këtë përmendore të ashtuquajtur të despotizmit. Ai bile kishte hartuar edhe planin për një shesh në vend të saj. Mirëpo, më e çuditshme është se si ka mund të hyjë masa e armatosur në një fortifikatë të tillë të mbrojtur me 15 topa dhe shumë ushtarë?
Udhëheqësit e masës e kanë ditur se mbreti i ka dhënë urdhër ushtrisë që assesi të mos gjuajë në ta dhe të mos shkaktojë gjakderdhje. Drejtori De Lonej - oficer i lartë nga garda e vjetër - shumë lehtë do të ngadhnjente mbi ta nga kjo pozitë që kishte vetëm tu jepte urdhër ushtarëve që ta mbrojnë Bastiljen, por ai respektoi që ti dorëzojë çelësat e burgut me qëllim që ta plotësojë urdhërin e komandantit suprem, mbretit, gjë që e paguajti me jetë dhe kokën e tij, të ngulur në hu, e bajtën nëpër rrugët e Parisit.
Të gjithë ushtarët, kur i dorëzuan armët, u vranë në mënyrën më mizore. Vetëm një pjesë e sigurimit, e përbërë vetëm prej ushtarëve zvicranë, me komandantin e tyre zvicran, nuk u dorëzuan por dolën në vijën e luftës dhe me gjuajtje të kohë pas kohshme u tërhoqën dhe i shpëtuan kokat e tyre.
Prej 800 mijë banorëve të Parisit jo më tepër se 1 mijë kanë marrë pjesë në rrethim. Dhe më interesantë - kë çlirojnë? Shtatë kriminelë të burgosur, në mesin e të cilëve edhe një kont, De Kolazhin, të burgosur për kundërvajtje të rënda. Despotizmi i zbatuar dhe mundimet e ashpra në Bastilje kanë qenë vetëm trillime të përcjella prej gjenerate në gjeneratë.
Natyra njerëzore parimisht ka prirje për senzacione. Popullata e Parisit nuk bie më poshtë. Ajo çngjau gjatë kohës së rënies dhe pas saj në Bastilje jo vetëm që e tronditi dhe e nevrikosi popullatën, por edhe e frikësoi. Këta koka njerëzore që barteshin të ngulura në hu dhe në kazma, shumë kufoma të varura nëpër fenerët e rrugëve flitnin se pritet diç më e tmerrshme - anarkia.

----------


## ORIONI

*Marshimi drejt Versajit*


Organizatorët e revolucionit nuk ishin të kënaqur prej ngjarjeve rreth Bastiljes, sepse pjesa më e madhe e banorëve të Parisit ishte e demoralizuar prej premtimeve boshe dhe e hidhëruar në tërbimet e paarsyetueshme. Mirabo dhe De Muleni në fjalimet e tyre në kuvendin nacional u munduan ti arsyetojnë këto barbari të kryera dhe të nxisin tjera të reja.
Organizatorët kryesorë të këtyre trazirave dhe shkaktarët e revolucionit merrnin pjesë në kuvend dhe ishin prej shtresës së advokatëve. Përderisa në fillim rebelonte vetëm Parisi, tashmë atë e ndiqte e tërë Franca. Letrat e të deleguarve shpërndahen në mbarë Francën me lajmin e tmerrshëm të trilluar kinse banditët nga Anglia dhe Austria vijnë për ti vrarë banorët. Popullatën e kapi paniku dhe filloi të armatoset kush me çka mundte. Paniku natyrisht të çon në anarki, e cila filloi shumë shpejt.
Një pjesë e banditëve të paguar prej Marseji dhe prej Italie u dërguan nëpër provinca ku me forcë mundoheshin që ta përfitojnë popullatën e frikësuar. Viktimë e tyre bien jo vetëm aristokratët dhe priftërinjtë, por edhe të gjithë fshatarët që nuk iu bashkangjitën djegieve dhe krimeve. Në disa vende ka pasur raste të çuditshme. Për shembull, në Burgundi e tërë popullata
fshatare dhe ajo qytetare u bashkua dhe i vrau të gjithë banditët e dërguar kundër tyre. Ata gjetën te ta afishe të botuara Urdhëri i mbretit, me të cilin urdhëroheshin ti djegin të gjitha oborret e fisnikëve dhe monarkistëve, sepse e kishin monopolizuar jetën dhe ishin fajtorë kryesorë të urisë.
Kjo ishte një taktikë e përgatitur shumë mirë nga ana e revolucionarëve, sepse populli i besonte mbretit dhe ishte i njohur me përpjekjet e tij për ta kufizuar pushtetin e fisnikëve dhe të priftërinjve. Në shumë vende në provincë kishin filluar grabitjet dhe vrasjet në emër të mbretit.
E vërtetë ishte se priftërinjtë dhe bujarët e eksploatonin popullatën, por nga ana tjetër, ata ishin lidhja e vetme ndërmjet oborrit dhe popullit. Ndërprerja e kësaj lidhje hapi shtegun për krijimin e një monarkie absolute. Për këtë mendonin orleanianët të cilët e donin vetëm një sundues - mbretin, dhe një popull pa kurrfarë mbrojtësi. Duka orleanian luftonte me këmbëngulje për zhdukjen e oborrit mbretëror, por për ruajtjen e monarkisë.
Nga ana tjetër republikanët - vegla dhe pionë të Rothshildit - i shfrytëzonin vështirësitë dhe dobësitë e të gjitha fraksioneve për qëllimin e tyre të fundit - krijimin e republikës.
Të gjitha reformat demokratike të cilat mbreti vetë ia prezentoi Kuvendit nuk i pëlqyen kurnjërit grupacion - bile as revolucionarëve, sepse popullit i jepeshin shumë të drejta. Vetëm dy ditë pas propozimit të kësaj proekt-kushtetute demokratike - më 30 gusht - revolucionarët caktuan sasi të parave për kokat e anëtarëve të atyre fraksioneve demokratike mbretërore të cilët i përkrahnin reformat. Disa prej tyre mbaheshin në duar të revolucionarëve dhe jeta e tyre ishte në rrezik.
Mbretoi deklaroi në Kuvend se do të vë veton po qe se nuk do të pranohen reformat dhe tashmë Kuvendi me këmbëngulësi mundohej që ta pengojë veton e mbretit. Pasi që populli nuk e kishte të qartë se çka do të thotë veto, agjituesit e revolucionarëve ua shpjegonin nëpër rrugë me shembujt më të bukur: A e dini se çka do të thotë veto? Të shkoni në shtëpi ku gruaja ua ka përgatitur darkën, atëherë mbreti thotë veto dhe juve asgjë nuk u jepet për të ngrënë! Të tjerët e shpjegonin kështu: Të privohet mbreti nga e drejta e vetos, do të thotë ti merret e drejta që të varë dhe vrasë sa të dojë. Shumë fshatarë dhe njerëz të rëndomtë nga masa e përgjithshme mendonin se veto është ndonjë individ të cilin e imagjinonin në fantazmën e tyre si diç shumë të tmerrshme. Filluan gjithë e më shpesh të dëgjohen pytjet: اka ka bërë edhe më ky banditi Veto?
Vetoja e kuptuar në këtë mënyrë dhe mungesa e prodhimeve ushqimore u shfrytëzuan sërish edhe për një nga qëllimet e tyre të errëta - për marshimin drejt Versajit, drejt pallatit mbretëror me të vetmin qëllim që kjo masë e shfrenueshme ti likuidojë mbretëreshën, Maria Antoanetën, dhe mbretin. Mirëpo, edhe kësaj radhe nuk patën sukses, sepse Luj XVI me gjakftohtësinë e tij i përfitoi zemrat e tyre dhe në vend që të likuidohet, përshëndetet me përshëndetjen franceze: Rroftë mbreti! Edhe kësaj here mbreti e ndaloi rojen që të gjuajë në popull dhe të shkaktojë gjakderdhje. Ai nuk e kuptoi se ky nuk ishte populli që e donte, por një turmë e korruptuar, burra e gra të poshtër nga paralagjja. Menjëherë pas kësaj ngjarjeje u realizua anketa qeveritare.
Komisioni u prezentua në pallatin mbretëror dhe kërkoi mendimin e mbretëreshës e cila përgjigjej vetëm me një frazë e cila ka mbetur në histori: Të gjitha i pashë, të gjitha i dëgjova, të gjitha i harrova.
Kjo ngjarje e re (Sulmi i Tilerisë) që shpërtheu në vitin 1792, prej shumë historianëve pranohet si një revolucion i veçantë.
Grupacioni i mëparshëm i tubuar rreth markizit orleanian pothuajse u shkatërrua. Markizi u internua. Ndihmësi më i madh i tij, Mirabo, e lëshoi. Një grupacion i sapoformuar prej banditëve të paguar u paraqit me emrin Partia e Sabatit; shumica e tyre ishin italianë. Ndër to më të përmendurit ishin: Rotondo, Kavalanti dhe Malga, të cilët gjatë kësaj periudhe të revolucionit i hasë kudo ku ka përdhunime dhe gjakderdhje. Rotondo është ai i cili e ka pasur për detyrë ta vrasë Maria Antoanetën gjatë shëtitjes së saj të zakonshme nëpër parkun e pallatit. Kjo vrasje u pengua vetëm sipas një rastësie.
Mbreti dhe familja e tij ende ndodheshin të mbyllur në Pallat. Në një situatë të këtillë parrugëdalje Luj XVI bënte apel për intervenimin ndërkombëtar dhe kërkonte ndihmë prej mbretërve tjerë.
Perandori austriak Leopoldi II - i vëllai i Maria Antoanetës - nuk e kishte ndërmend që ti ndihmojë motrës së vet. Mbreti prusian Fridrih Vilhelmi II qysh më parë udhëhiqte politikën për dobësimin dhe shkatërrimin e Francës dhe për këputjen e lidhjeve miqësore dhe farefisnore ndërmjet Francës dhe Austrisë, kështu që edhe prej tij po ashtu nuk mund të pritej ndihmë e sinqertë. I vetmi njeri i gatshëm që tu ndihmojë ishte mbreti suedez Gustavi III, i cili nuk kishte lidhje farefisnore me pallatin mbretëror francez.
Apeli i Maria Antoanetës për të intervenuar nga jashtë, jo vetëm që nuk i ndihmoi pallatit mbretëror, por dha efekt të kundërt, edhe më tepër ia vështirësoi situatën. Tash bëhet edhe më lehtë për nxitësit e revolucionit që ta mallkojnë pallatin e në veçanti Maria Antoanetën për kërkesën e saj për intervenim kundër Francës.
Prusia edhe më tepër e forcoi aktivitetin e vet tinzak në Francë. Rothshildi, interesat e të cilit në këtë moment përputheshin me perandorin prusiak, e dërgoi bashkatdhetarin e vet, Efraimin në Francë për veprimtari tinzake në të ardhmen. Efraimi tërhoqi sasi të mëdha parash prej bankave, organizoi dhe përkrahu likuidimin e pallatit mbretëror. Le të mbahet mend se të gjitha bankat atëherë, si dhe tash, janë në funksion të Rothshildit.
Revolucionarët filluan një fushatë të madhe kundër Luj XVI. Haptazi e thirrnin Derr i madh, sarhosh e mashtrues dhe çka jo tjetër. Klubi i jakobinëve mundohej për detronimin e tij dhe për regjencën e markizit orleanian.
Një incident tjetër ndodhi me ushtrinë. Provokatorët e gjuajtën me gurëz dhe me qitje individuale, kështu që ajo ua ktheu me zjarr dhe vrau 30-40 vetë prej turmës.
Llafajeti, komandant kryesor i ushtrisë franceze, për ta ruajtur dinjitetin e ushtrisë, dha urdhër që të hapet zjarr. Edhe pse ishte ithtar i republikës, Llafajeti nuk kishte asgjë të përbashkët me pallatin, akuzat i shkruheshin mbretit dhe këtë rast e shfrytëzuan me urtësi provokatorët e masave për një revolucion të ri.
Njerëzit e arsyeshëm, duke pasur përvojën dhe kujtimet e revolucionit të vitit 1789 dhe pasojat e tij: vrasje, mijëra familje të uritura, papunësimin etj., qëndruan anash dhe nuk morën pjesë në këta aventura të reja.
Më 14 qershor të vitit 1791 në Kuvendin kushtetues me pjesëmarrjen e Dantonit, Marës dhe Robespierit u sollën ligje të reja, me të cilat u privua populli dhe punëtorët prej shumë të drejtave të tyre: ti zgjedhin kryetarët, ti mbrojnë interesat e tyre të përbashkëta, të sjellin vendime si dhe ti kundërshtojnë rrogat dhe dhuratat e caktuara. Si ta shpjegojmë faktin se ata të cilët kryenin çdo gjë në emër të popullit dhe për popull ende paarritur qëllimin e tyre përfundimtar - revolucionin dhe republikën - tashmë ua merrnin edhe ato pak të drejta që u kishin mbetur punëtorëve. Mua nuk më habit ajo që e kam parë me sy dhe që e kam përjetuar në shpinën time. Por, jam i sigurtë se për shumicën e lexuesve do të jetë e pabesueshme. Të njëjtat ligje më vonë në kohën e Robespierit janë zbatuar më rreptë dhe më ashpër.
Edhe pse kushtetuta e prezentuar mbretit nuk u përgjigjej dëshirave të popullit, nën presionin e Kuvendit ai u detyrua ta pranojë.
Në një letër dërguar vëllait, Luj XVI i përshkruan më hollësisht shkaqet e pranimit të Kushtetutës, e cila nuk i pëlqeu. Ai shkruan kështu:
Shteti francez ndodhet para shkatërrimit të tërësishëm që do të fillojë në momentin kur dikush do të lejojë të sillen barëra të forta dhe të padurueshme. Shkaku kryesor i pakëndshmërisë së tyre është era e keqe dhe disponimi i partive të cilat e ndajnë dhe dezorganizojnë pushtetin. Ka vetëm dy alternativa që mund ta vendosin autoritetin e pushtetit - bashkimi ose fuqia. Fuqia mund të shfrytëzohet vetëm nga ushtria e huaj dhe kjo nënkupton luftën. A mundet, vallë, mbreti ti lejojë vetes të bëjë luftë me shtetin e vet? A nuk do të jetë bari më i keq se sëmundja? Unë e lë këtë ide dhe e pranoj tjetrën, të vetmen - Kushtetutën.
Ia lë popullit që me kalimin e kohës vetë ti njohë dhe ti kuptojë shkaqet e pakëndshmërive të tyre. Mendoj se me pranimin e Kushtetutës do të kontribuoj që të vehet një rregull më i mirë në Francë se sa me rrefuzimin e saj.
Nga kjo letër shihet se mbreti ishte shumë i sinqertë dhe lojal ndaj popullit.
Menjëherë pas pranimit të Kushtetutës, Luj XVI i shkruajti perandorit austriak dhe kërkoi prej tij që të përmbahet nga çfarëdo intervenimi qoftë, si dhe të mos përzihej në punët e brendshme të Francës. Në një situatë të këtillë duhej të fillonte paqe, jo vetëm jashtë, por edhe brenda në vend.
Pranimi i kushtetutës nga ana e mbretit shkaktoi entuziazëm të papërshkrueshëm popullor. Marrëveshja midis mbretit dhe Kuvendit nënkuptonte paqe; shteti mund të fillonte të funksionojë normalisht, ashtu si edhe më parë.
Populli i kuptonte kompromisin dhe flijimin e mbretit me pranimin e Kushtetutës dhe familja mbretërore u bë më e dashur dhe më e njohur se kushdo qoftë tjetër.
Konspiracionit, që tashmë e udhëhiqte klubi i jakobinëve, me në krye Robespierin, nuk i konvenonte gjendja e krijuar. Ata aspak nuk kishin paraparë se mbreti do ta pranojë Kushtetutën dhe sërish do të vazhdojë të qëndrojë në fron.
Ithtarët e besueshëm të themeluesit të tyre, jezuitit Iluminatët - pion i Rothshildit, ishin për rrëzimin e mbretit. Ata pa marrë parasysh manevrimet që do të shfrytëzonin, duhej patjetër tia arrinin qëllimit.
Idetë dhe metodat e revolucionarëve francezë të klubit të jakobinëve nuk dalloheshin aspak prej atyre të gjermanëve, do të thotë ata ishin në gjendje të kryejnë mizori dhe tia përshkruajnë armikut. Për shembull, ata gjatë kohës së planifikimit për ta sulmuar mbretin përhapnin lajmin se mbreti po përgatitë therje tmerruese për popullin.
Deputetëve të zgjedhur të popullit në vitin 1789 tashmë me Kushtetutën e re iu kaloi mandati dhe në vend të tyre u caktuan të tjerë - të gjithë pjesëtarë të klubit të jakobinëve. Popullatën franceze në Kuvendin ligjdhënës tashmë e prezentonin vetëm agjituesit e deridjeshëm dhe njerëzit e jakobinëve.
Në vitin 1792 me këta ide dhe aspirata më kontradiktore, Franca vlonte dhe nuk paralajmëronte diç të bukur. Mirabo paralajmëronte: Liria e jonë mund të sigurohet vetëm nëse shtrati e saj bëhet prej shtrojës së trupave.
Udhëheqësit e revolucionit francez i kanë shërbyer plotësisht kauzës ruse për drejtimin e Evropës. Bile edhe orleanianët iu janë nënshtruar urdhërave të kësaj fuqie të madhe prej Frankfurti.
U paraqitën edhe të ashtuquajturit sankilotë, të rinjë zhelanë dhe të leckosur. Në të vërtetë, këta ishin huliganë dhe vjedhës gjatë natës në Paris. Për disa franga në ditë, ata u organizuan dhe u inkuadruan në legjinë e sankilotëve. Secili e mbante në kokë amblemin e Rothshildit - kësulën e kuqe. Të armatosur me tërfurq dhe kazma, për çdo ditë kjo fundërrinë i vërshonte kopshtet dhe parqet e Tilerit, duke bërtitur kundër mbretit dhe mbretëreshës. Kështu bëheshin parapërgatitjet për çdo ditë para 20 qershorit - ditës që ishte caktuar për ta sulmuar pallatin dhe për ti likuiduar mbretin dhe mbretëreshën. Numri i pjesëmarrësve në këtë sulm nuk ishte përcaktuar saktësisht - sipas disa historianëve numri i tyre ka qenë prej 6-7 mijë vetë, sipas të tjerëve - 15-20 mijë vetë. Kuptohet kjo nuk ishte e tërë popullata e Parisit, i cili atëherë numëronte 800 mijë banorë.
Qysh ditën e mëparshme shumë agjitues i thirrnin me të madhe kalimtarët që të merrnin pjesë në gostinë që do të mbahej ditën e nesërme, duke iu premtuar se pija do të jepet falas.
Qysh atë natë kjo masë e përhimtë e përbërë nga elementi i degjeneruar i popullatës filloi të mblidhet nëpër lagjet e skajshme. Ishin të armatosur me kazma, sopata, tërfurq dhe kacia, disa prej tyre kishin ngjeshur shpata të vjetra dhe të ndryshkura. Në çdo vend kishte sankilotë. Të gjitha mejhanet vizitoheshin dhe shfrytëzoheshin. Po ashtu edhe gra e fëmijë merrnin pjesë në këtë lëvizje. Më 20 qershor kjo masë u nis drejt pallatit, duke bërtitë: Rrofshin sankilotët! Rroftë populli! Poshtë Vetoja!
Pallati ishte nënmbrojtjen e bataljonit të 16-të të gardës nacionale, 600 vetëvë të policisë kalorsiake dhe 20 topave. Kjo masë njerëzore vështirë se do të mundte të hyjë në parqe dhe në oborr sikur mbreti të mos e kishte ndaluar edhe qëndresën më të vogël.
Në të njëjtën kohë - kur turma hyri në parqe - Napoleon Bonaparta i cili doli prej një restoranti aty afër me shokun e tij, thirri me disa fjalë të goditura: اfarë kafshësh, si kanë mund ti lejojnë kësaj fundërrine të hyjë? ثshtë dashur të pastrohen nja pesë-gjashtëqind prej tyre me topa dhe të tjerët do të iknin me vrap që të shpëtojnë!
Kur arritën para dyerës së pallatit masat filluan ti bien asaj me kazma. Një zë prej brenda urdhëroi: Hapne derën! Unë nuk frikësohem prej francezëve! Njëri prej rojeve e hapi derën dhe turma u sul me tërbim në pallat dhe pas pak çastesh u gjet para vetë mbretit i cili në këtë moment kritik u tregua me të vërtetë mjaft gjakftohtë, gjë që e pranojnë edhe vetë revolucionarët.
Edhe kësaj radhe mbreti i dha urdhër rojes që askush të mos gjuajë. Gardistët zvicranë, sigurimi i tij personal, qëndronin me shpata të nxjerra të gatshëm që ta mbrojnë, por ai iu dha urdhër që ti mbledhin shpatat dhe të tërhiqen. Një kriminel me thikë iu gjuajt mbretit duke thënë: Ku është Vetoja që duhet ta vrasë? Mirëpo, një i ri nga turma e rrëzoi para këmbëve të mbretit dhe e detyroi të thirrë: Rroftë mbreti! Miqtë e mbretit e shfrytëzuan këtë tollovi e larguan atë në një skaj dhe qëndruan para tij me shpata të nxjerra. Në mesin e tyre ishte edhe 77 vjeçari marshall de Mushi dhe vajza e princit de Konti, e cila me thikë në njërën dorë dhe me shpatë në tjetrën në mënyrë të palodhshme katër orë e mbrojti mbretin prej vrasësve.
Në atë kohë disa nga turma, e cila lirisht shëtitte nëpër pallat, gjetën shishe të mbushura me verë dhe filluan të gostiten. Një sankilot i leckosur ia çoi mbretit një shishe përgjysmë me verë dhe e urdhëroi të pijë për shëndet të popullit francez.
Luj XVI e çoi shishen te goja, piu një surb dhe bërtiti:
Banorë të Parisit, unë pi për shëndetin tuaj dhe për shëndetin e popullit francez!
Kjo sjellje e tij i mallëngjeu njerëzit e rëndomtë të cilët prej një skajshmërie kalonin në tjetrën. Filluan ovacionet dhe britmat: Rroftë populli! Rroftë liria dhe rroftë mbreti!
Mbreti iu drejtua atyre me një ton sugjestiv, urdhërues: Njerëz, tërhiquni! Të gjithë shpejtuan që ta lëshojnë pallatin. Edhe një herë mbretin dhe familjen e tij e shpëtuan, gjakftohtësia dhe qëndrimi i tij jo i dhunshëm me popullin.
Ska dyshim se atë ditë, sikur populli dhe sankilotët tia kishin dashur me të vërtetë vdekjen mbretit, do ta kishin vrarë. Kjo tregon qartë disponimin e përgjithshëm të masës, bile edhe të kësaj grupe të vogël të parisienëve që morën pjesë në sulmin e pallatit. Edhe kësaj here armiqtë që ia donin vdekjen mbretit - organizatorët e turbullirave - nuk ia arritën qëllimit.
Si duket, njerëzit e vërtetë - qytetarët e Parisit - nuk kanë marrë pjesë në ngjarjet e 20 qershorit. Disa patriotë francezë deklaruan: E vërtetë historike është se të gjitha maltretimet dhe kundërvajtjet e bëra gjatë kohës së revolucionit francez, nuk kanë qenë vepër e popullit francez, por e një dore të huaj.
Provincat i dërgonin peticion pas peticioni Kuvendit, duke protestuar kundër sjelljeve të Parisit i cili paraqitte vetëm një të 83-tën pjesë të Impersisë. Populli i cili e dinte se kush ishin ngacmuesit kërkonte dënimin e jakobinëve.
Vetëm Llafajeti, i cili komandonte ushtrinë franceze, vetë protestoi në Kuvend, por nuk shprehu vendosshmëri të mjaftueshme që ti mbyllë dhe ti ndalojë klubet e jakobinëve. Vetëm ai ka mund ta bëjë një gjë të tillë, sepse jo vetëm që e kishte në disponim ushtrinë, por e kishte edhe përkrahjen e popullit.
Organizatorët e revolucionit e kuptuan se me akuzat e këtilla drejtuar deri më tash mbretit, nuk do të arrinë ta bindin popullin për likuidimin e tij. Patjetër duhej të mendonin kundërvajtje më të mëdha dhe më drastike.
Perandori prusiak i cili me vite mendonte që ta likuidojë fronin francez dhe ta shkëputë lidhjen farefisnore midis Francës dhe Austrisë, tash nën pretekstin e shpëtimit të fronit francez dërgoi ushtrinë e tij në kufirin francez. Austrianët shpejtuan ta bëjnë po të njëjtën gjë. Ky qe
shkaku që mbreti të akuzohet për tradhëti, nga se ushtritë prusiake dëshironin që popullatën franceze tia shtrojnë zjarrit dhe shpatës.
Organizatorët e pakënaqshëm kësaj radhe siguruan kontigjente më të mëdha prej Marseji. Kush dhe çfarë njerëz ishin ata? Shumica ishin prej atyre që kishin dalur nga burgjet e Italisë, Spanjës, Greqisë e gjetiu dhe e shfrytëzonin strehimore limanin e madh ndërkombëtar, Marsejin. Për më tepër se një muaj mijëra njerëz prej atyre pa kulm mbi krye arritën në Paris.
Një delegacion nga komuna parisiene dha propozim për shfronësimin e mbretit, duke e akuzuar se ai ka për qëllim të kryejë terror ndaj Parisit. Ditën e dytë një sekcion i revolucionarëve të Parisit filloi bisedime të fshehta me mbretin dhe në të njëjtën kohë i bëri shantazh. Kështu, për shembull, vetëm një javë para ngjarjeve që do të ndodhnin Dantoni pranoi shuma të mëdha prej pallatit. Vetë Pridomi, njëri prej revolucionarëve më të mëdhenj, pranoi duke thënë: Medet! Sa shumë prej atyre që pretendojnë se janë republikanë do të bëheshin rojalistë të tërbuar sikur pallati të ishte i gatshëm ti përfitojë dhe sikur të kishte para të bollshme që ti paguajë! Kuvendi kushtetues në përbërje të vet ka përfshirë një numër të madh rojalistësh ose republikanësh, bindjet e të cilëve ndryshonin sipas drejtimit të erës.
Në mbrëmje të 9 gushtit i ashtuquajturi, Këshilli suprem i revolicionarëve prej 10 gushtit, dha urdhër që të bien këmbanat në të gjitha kishat e Parisit. Mund ta paramendojmë se çfarë paniku është krijuar në kryeqytet. Në të njëjtën kohë i kanë zënë të gjitha pozicionet komanduese revolucionarët. Të dy pozicionet kyçe ndodheshin në duart e tyre: kryetari i bashkisë Pesioni dhe prokurori kryesor Redereri, mund të thuhet, kanë lozur rol të veçantë gjatë kohës së ngjarjeve më 10 gusht të vitit 1792.
Kryetari i bashkisë ishte udhëheqës suprem i gardës nacionale e cila në këto momente e mbronte pallatin nën komandën e drejtpërdrejtë të markizit de Mandat. Markizi - luftëtar i vjetër dhe i ndershëm - patundshëm kishte vendosur që ta mbrojë mbretin. Me këtë ishin të njohur të gjithë, e më tepër organizatorët. Në prani të një mbrojtjeje të organizuar do të ishte e pamundshme që një turmë e tillë njerëzish të depërtonte në pallat. Ja pse e thirri kryetari i bashkisë në komunë, në ora 7 të mëngjesit, komandantin e sigurimit, Mandatin, që të japë raport për masat që janë ndërmarrë në aspekt të sigurimit. Vetëm pas gjysmë ore njëfarë Rosinjoni, njeri i Dantonit, e rrëzoi duke e qëlluar me plumb në kokë në shkallët e komunës.
Mbrojtja e pallatit mbeti pa komandant. Kjo qe fatale për zhvillimin e mëtejmë të ngjarjeve. Nga ana tjetër, mbreti atë ditë u tregua mjaft i drojtur e i pavendosur, dhe ashtu si edhe herët e tjera iu dha urdhër ushtarëve që të mos gjuajnë. Turma kësaj radhe e rrethoi pallatin, e ai mbeti pa kurrfarë gjasash për sukses. Në këtë kohë arriti prokurori kryesor Redereri, i cili filloi ta këshillojë mbretin që ta lëshonte pallatin së bashku me familjen e tij dhe nën mbrojtjen e tij të tërhiqej në ndërtesën tjetër aty pranë - në Kuvendin Nacional - ku nuk do të rrezikohej jeta e tij.
Maria Antoaneta e kundërshtoi këtë, por prokurori iu drejtua asaj me këto fjalë: Ju, zonjushë, dëshironi të merrni mbi vete përgjegjësinë e vdekjes së mbretit, të djalit tuaj, të vajzës suaj, të vetes suaj dhe të gjithë atyre që ju mbrojnë.
Mbreti nuk donte viktima dhe gjakderdhje. Ai u çua prej tavoline e mori familjen dhe u nis drejt Kuvendit. Maria Antoaneta, e pakënaqur me vendimin e mbretit, iu drejtua prokurorit dhe e pyeti: A do të përgjigjeni ju për jetën e mbretit dhe të djalit tim? Redereri iu përgjegj: Zonjushë, ne marrim përgjegjësinë se do të vdesim me ju bashkarisht, ajo është e gjithë çka mund tju premtojmë
Me të hyrë në Kuvend mbreti iu drejtua deputetëve me fjalët që vijojnë: Zotërinj, unë erdha këtu për ta penguar një delikt të madh dhe mendoj se askund nuk mund të jem më i sigurtë se sa këtu në mesin tuaj. Mirëpo, gjatë asaj kohe jashtë tashmë shpërndanin koka të ngulura në kazma. Ushtarët besnikë të mbretit e zbatuan edhe urdhërin e tij të fundit që të mos gjuajnë në popull dhe si mirënjohje pothuajse të gjithë e paguan këtë me jetën e tyre.
Pas rënies së pallatit të pambrojtur në duar të turmës, fotografia e tij nuk mund të përshkruhet. Tërë parkun e kishn mbushur me trupat e ushtarëve. Brenda në pallat turma e tërbuar thente e grabitte gjithë çka i binte në dorë. Gratë e hidhëruara të lagjes Sen Antoani shëtitnin
nëpër apartmanet e Maria Antoanetës të veshura me fustanët dhe togët e saj. Të tjerat në anën tjetër ishin shtrirë të pira në shtratin e saj. Atë ditë gratë ishin ato që manifestonin zemërimet më të mëdha. Zullumqarët nëpër dritare hudhnin mobile, orë dhe gjithë çka iu binte në dorë. Nuk iu vinte keq as për pasqyrat e dëgjuara të mediqve. U futën edhe nëpër bodrume ku ndodheshin verërat. Burrra e gra filluan të pinë në mënyrë histerike nga e cila, sipas Pridomit, vdiqën më tepër se 200 vetë. Tërë verën që ndodhej në bodrume - rreth 10 mijë shishe - e nxorën jashtë në park dhe ia shpërndanë turmës e cila pak më vonë ndodhej shtang e pirë dhe e shtrirë nëpër aletë, pranë të vrarëve. Napoleoni, i cili të njëjtën ditë kaloi nëpër parqet e Tilerit, e pa këtë fotografi dhe dikur më vonë, kah fundi i jetës së tij, deklaroi se asnjë betejë e tij nuk ia përkujton se ka pasur kaq shumë kufoma sikur Tileri atë ditë gushti.
E këtillë ishte fotografia e papërshkruar e revolucionit francez më 10 gusht, të cilës shumica e autorëve revolucionarë i ikin. Këta autorë asgjë nuk përmendin për orgjitë kanibaliste, për kotoletat prej trupave të ushtarëve zvicranë, të pjekura në zjarr të këndellët, e të cilat disa njerëz të degjeneruar i hanin. Nuk përmendin asgjë për njeriun e markizit orleanian, aktivistin Gramon, i cili në një moment të çmendurisë revolucionare e piu një gotë me gjak, të mbushur nga viktima e tij.
Ajo ditë qe fitore e madhe për udhëheqësit e revolucionit edhe pse asnjëri prej tyre vetë nuk mori pjesë në të. Dantoni, Mara dhe Robespieri u zhdukën disa ditë nga Parisi që sërish të kthehen në foltore të Kuvendit ku gjuha ishte armë respektuese e tyre.
Në ditët e ardhshme u pa se shumë më lehtë ishte me vrarë se sa me hapur vorre.
Shumë autorë e kanë përshkruar 10 gushtin si ditë më të madhe të revolucionit francez! اfarë pasojash patë lënë kjo ditë?
Tërë Franca atë ditë u paralizua.
Republikani më i përmendur dhe më i arsyeshëm, Llafajeti, nga kërcënimi i Komunës me likuidim, e lëshoi Francën dhe u strehua në Austri, ku u mbyll në fortifikatën e Magdeburgut.
Populli i cili fitoi atë ditë e humbi të gjithë atë që fitoi prej revolucionit.
Zotërinjtë e ri pa humbur kohë filluan ti përgatisin prangat me të cilat do ta lidhnin popullin në një robëri deri atëherë të panjohur.
Në njërin prej shesheve u paraqit instrumenti për prerjen e kokave i përdorur në mesjetë në Gjermani. Emrin gijotinë e mori nga fizicienti francez Gijotini, anëtar i zgjedhur i Kuvendit në vitin 1789, i cili propozoi që kjo maqinë të shfrytëzohej për likuidimin e viktimave pa dhembje. Me anë të këtij instrumenti revolucioni i likuidoi pushtetin mbretëror, aristokracinë, klerin dhe në vend të tyre vendosi anarkinë e cila së shpejti bashkë me frikën nga gijotina e çarmatosi popullin. Populli i zgjuar francez nuk paraqiste asgjë më tepër se një tufë dhensh gati e dëgjuashme të shkonte në therje. Gjendja e këtillë psikike në të cilën bie njeriu më është shumë mirë e njohur. Vetë e përjetova në ngjarjet e 9 shtatorit në vitin 1944.

----------


## ORIONI

*Therjet e shtatorit*

Shumë grupacione revolucionare tashmë, pothuajse, nuk kishin lidhje në mes veti. Ata zakonisht merreshin me spiunazhë dhe mundoheshin që të zhduknin njëri tjetrin. Tashmë nuk iu interesonte asgjë tjetër përveç pushtetit. Nuk ishte me rëndësi se çka do të lenin pas veti. Të vij në pushtet, e pastaj le të bëhet kijameti. Kjo ishte maksimë e të gjithëve.
Pasiviteti dhe heshtja e popullit nuk iu konvenonte prijësve, por i frikësonte. Nuk i gëzonin ata banditë dhe alkoolistë prej lagjeve parisiene të cilët ishin të kënaqur me lirinë që iu ishte dhënë për grabitje dhe shkatërrim. Komunës i ishte e qartë se ai i cili nuk ishte me te, ishte kundër saj.
Duke u fshehur nëpër bodrume, Mara vazhdonte përmes revistës së tij të kërkojë kokat e njerëzve: Revolucioni kërkon prerje kokash. Njerëzit kishin frikë të bisedonin me të dhe ishte rëndë të durohet shikimi i tij si i hienës. Përderisa ai në vitin 1790 kërkoi prerjen e 5-6 qind kokave, në vitin 1792 Barbarouxit i sqaroi se patjetër duhej të likuidoheshin 260 mijë vetë, sipas mundësisë sa më shpejt, bile edhe atë në një ditë.
Revolucioni i parë ishte vepër e orleanianëve. Revolucioni i dytë ishte vepër e zhirondistëve me në krye madam Rolanin. Pastaj shpirt i Komunës së fuqishme u bë Mara, i cili e planifikoi dhe e përgatiti revolucionin e tretë me therjet e shtatorit dhe mbretërinë e terrorit. Ai nuk përjetoi që ti shohë këto, sepse i erdhi edhe atij rendi që ti pritet koka nga dora e një francezeje.
Dantoni u bë ministër i jurisprudencës, kështu që iu dha dritë e gjelbërt të gjitha maltretimeve dhe tërbimeve që do të vijonin. Sërish me propozimin e Marës Komuna solli vendim që ti shprazë burgjet e rrasura me të burgosur duke i vrarë e likuiduar ata. U shtrua pyetja se në çfarë mënyre duhej të bëhej një gjë e tillë. Mara propozoi që tiu vehet zjarri burgjeve, e disa prej tyre - të vërshohen me ujë bodrumet e rrasura me të burgosur, të tjerët - të vriten. Por ku të gjenin aq vrasës? Në fund vendosën që ti lironin të gjykuarit për vjedhje dhe vrasje duke i shfrytëzuar si vrasës. Ky sistem u përkrah me të madhe edhe në kohën e revolucionit rus dhe, për fat të keq, edhe në atdheun tim në ngjarjet e 9 shtatorit të vitit 1944.
Më 29 gusht filluan ti burgosin të pasurit. Për tre ditë i burgosën 5-6 mijë vetë në Paris. Shumica e tyre shpëtuan në moment duke iu dhënë ryshfet kriminelëve.
Dantoni e mbajti një fjalim të flaktë në Kuvend në të cilin apeloi: Zotërinj, ne kemi nevojë për guxim, për më tepër guxim, për një guxim të përhershëm dhe Franca do të shpëtojë! Të njëjtën mbrëmje Dantoi i thirri shokët e tij të afërt në darkë në shtëpi të vet. Me krenari ua rrëfeu fjalimin e tij të mbajtur në Kuvend, dhe iu tha: Sot unë i mora mëni ata! Tash mund të shkojmë më tej, mund të fillojmë me vrasjet. Njerëzit të cilët e pritnin urdhërin e tij me vrap shkuan në punktet e sinjalizimit dhe pas pak u dëgjua krisma e topit duke e ndjekur atë këmbanat kishtare. U dha sinjali për vrasjen e të burgosurve dhe në të njëjtin çast kur Dantoni dhe bashkëpunëtorët e tij kënaqeshin me shampanjë të njohur francez, vrasësit derdhnin gjakun e popullit të pafat francez.
Në atë kohë përveç burgjeve të rregullta për një gjë të tillë janë shfrytëzuar: komuna, një numër i madh i kishave, manastiret, shkollat etj. Vështirë të mund të përshkruheshin fotografitë tmerruese të burgjeve, por dëshmitarët rrëfenin për skenat tronditëse të gjakderdhjeve. Kështu, për shembull, në çastin kur u vranë të gjithë murgjët në manastir arriti një përfaqësues i Komunës dhe iu tha vrasësve: Ju e kryet obligimin tuaj dhe secili prej jush do të marrë nga 24 lira (të barabarta me frangat e sodit). Prej aty shkuan në Manastirin e karmolitkëve, ku ishin të burgosur rreth 200 priftërinj. Për një orë e gjysmë i vranë 119 prej tyre në mënyrën më të egër, kurse të tjerët arritën të fshehen në një tollovi të tillë. Përderisa banditët i vritnin priftërinjtë dhe murgjët e pafajshëm dhe të pambrojtur në manastir, kordoni i policisë nacionale e kishte rrethuar manastirin dhe i mbronte ata prej popullit i cili qëndronte përreth dyerve dhe protestonte i zemëruar.
Gjatë këtyre katër ditëve dhe netëve të shtatorit në mënyrën më mizore u vranë të burgosurit e pafajshëm, duke filluar prej portirëve, kopshtarëve dhe shërbëtorëve të pallatit, pjesës dërmuese të priftërinjve dhe murgjëve të rajonit të Parisit, tërë gardës zvicrane që e mbronte pallatin, shërbimit dhe zonjushave oborrtare të Maria Antoanetës, si dhe shumë komandantëve të njësiteve të ndryshme ushtarake.
Ekzekutuesve u paguanin mvarësisht nga puna e kryer. Për punën e mirë, jo më pak se 40 koka, merrnin nga 30 deri më 35 franga. Kurse për më pak se 40 koka paguheshin shumë më pak. Njëri prej tyre mori vetëm gjashtë franga. Urdhëri që të liroheshin kriminelët dhe vrasësit nuk u zbatua çdokund dhe shumë prej tyre, po ashtu, u patën vrarë. Në burg bashkë me aristokratët u likuiduan 320 të burgosur kriminelë. Në Shatelet - gjykatë e vjetër e Parisit në të cilën ka pasur vetëm vjedhës - të njëjtën natë u patën vrarë 223 vetë.
Të gjitha ngjarjet e përmendura janë të dokumentuara, bile 25 vërtetime të nënshkruara prej vrasësve për paratë e marra u ruajtën në prefekturën policore të Parisit deri në vitin 1871, kur i zhduku Komuna.
Disa autorë bashkëkohorë shkruajnë se të burgosurit i vrau turma e tërbuar dhe e frikësuar parisiene. Kjo nuk i përgjigjet të vërtetës. Dëshmitarët pohonin se xhelatët e zgjedhur posaçërisht për një gjë të tillë nuk kanë qenë më tepër 300 vetë.
Pas ngjarjeve skëterrore të shtatorit në Paris Komuna e dhunshme dërgoi një proklamatë të ashpër nëpër provinca, duke u munduar që edhe atje të fillonte e njëjta thertore, duke i udhëzuar nëndegët e veta që ti shfrytëzonin të njëjtat pretekste sikur në Paris. Proklamatën e hartoi Mara. Ai e nënshkroi së bashku edhe me tetë-nëntë vetë tjerë dhe e dërgoi që ta nënshkruante Dantoni, si ministër i jurisprudencës. Për shkaqe të panjohura Dantoni nuk e nënshkruajti proklamatën, por pavarësisht nga kjo ai plotësisht bashkëpunoi për zbatimin e këtij operacioni të përgjakur. Më vonë u konstatua se disa prej nënshkrimeve i kishte falsifikuar vetë Mara.
Ska dyshim se therjet e shtatorit ishin vepër e anarkistëve të cilët në mënyrë të pahetueshme dhe me mjaft shkathtësi i mbanin frerët e Komunës si dhe të grupacioneve tjera. Natyrisht, ajo fuqi e fshehur që e udhëhiqte revolucionin i arsyetonte anarkistët, pjellën e tyre, duke ia gjuajtur krejt fajin popullit.
Nuk ka nevojë të përqëndrohemi në aktivitetet e çdo grupacioni veç e veç në Kuvend siç ishin: zhirondistët, jakobinët anglezë dhe francezë, orleanianët dhe oligarhistët prusiakë, të cilët kanë qenë vetëm marioneta dhe pionë të drejtuar nga Frankfurti.

----------


## ORIONI

*Mbretëria e terrorit*

Regjisori i kësaj loje të madhe vendosi se ka ardhur momenti që ta pastrojë rrugën për qëllimin e fundit - dobësimin e tërësishëm të Francës. Për këtë qëllim patjetër duhej të mënjanoheshin Monarkia, Kushtetuta dhe të zhdukeshin të gjitha fraksionet njëra pas tjetrës, sepse tashmë ata e kishin kryer rolin e vet. E njëjta gjë ndodhi edhe me udhëheqësit publikë të revolucionit, të cilët njëri pas tjetrit shkonin në gijotinë. Si ta shpjegojmë atë që kaq lehtë u larguan nga skena të gjitha këto personalitete të fuqishme siç ishin: Dantoni, Robespieri e më vonë Napoleoni. Kush i largoi? Populli? Populli i Francës në atë moment nuk paraqitte kurrfarë fuqie dhe nuk kishte kurrfarë pushteti! Shihet qartë se ajo ishte vepër e kapitalit të një superfuqie prapaskeneje.
Dantoni dhe Mara kishin dëshirë të formonin triumvirat me Robespierin që ta ndanin pushtetin e pakufishëm, prestigjin dhe përparësitë vetanake të detyrave të tyre. Duket se Robespieri nuk qenka pajtuar që ta ndajë pushtetin në tërësi, por paska shpresuar që më vonë ti mënjanojë kundërshtarët e tij.
Dallimet midis Marës, Dantonit dhe Robespierit gjithë e më shumë vinin duke u thelluar.
Mara ka përdorur një gjuhë popullore dhe mjaft të thjeshtë, pa dhënë kurrfarë shpjegimesh politike, me një zgjidhje shumë të shpejt të problemeve - grabitje dhe vrasje. Kjo gjuhë e tij i pëlqeu masës analfabete, të varfër, të uritur dhe të papunë, si dhe asaj të lagjeve të skajshme parisiene. Edhe pse Mara e përkrahu kauzën e shtresës më të ulët dhe më të varfër, vetë jetoi në luks dhe asgjë nuk flijoi në emër të të varfërit.
Robespieri ka pasur për qëllim të krijojë një shtet demokratik dhe pa klasa, por të cilin do ta drejtonin udhëheqës të matur, e jo masat. Pikërisht ky ishte dallimi më i madh (i mospajtimeve) midis tij dhe Marës, i cili tërë jetën ka qenë i bindur se masat duhej ta udhëhiqnin.
Dantoni, i cili asnjëherë nuk bisedoi për demokracinë, u bë i afërt me turmat, duke mbajtur fjalime të zjarrta dhe tronditëse dhe vazhdimisht duke përsëritur: ta likuidojmë armikun dhe ta shpëtojmë vendin. Fjalimet e tij e mbanin publikun thjesht të magjepsur në Kuvend dhe pothuajse përherë propozimet e tij pranoheshin.
Dantoni ishte thellë i bindur se revolucioni duhej tju sjellë fitime dhe dobi atyre që e krijuan atë, në të njëjtën mënyrë si e shfrytëzuan aristokratët regjimin e vjetër. Ai nuk ishte kurrfarë politikani, por vetëm një agjitues dhe orator shumë i aftë.
Që nga momenti kur monarkia dhe aristokracia u zhdukën, lufta për demokraci filloi - një luftë midis popullit dhe turmës (fundërrinës). E fundit me një pakicë të vogël fitoi dhe filloi mbretëria e terrorit.

----------


## ORIONI

*Vdekja e mbretit*

Fajtorë të vetëm për vdekjen e mbretit kanë qenë: Mara, Dantoni, Robespieri dhe markizi orleanian.
Sipas dr. Morit, dëshmitar i ngjarjeve në Paris, therjet dhe vrasjet nëpër rrugët e Parist, të cilat kanë mund ti kryejnë vetëm egërsirat, në asnjë mënyrë nuk i kanë kryer banorët e Parisit, por disa anëtarë të Konventës, të klubit të jakobinëve dhe një pjesë e madhe e atyre që i kishin zënë tribunat në kuvend. Ata ishin vagabondë të papunë, të paguar dhe të nxitur për një qëllim të tillë.
Fjalimet e shpeshta në klubin e jakobinëve dhe në Konventë me të cilat kërkohej vdekja e mbretit filluan ti shqetësojnë jo vetëm republikanët, por edhe personalitetet si Prudoni, armik i njohur i mbretit i cili i apostrofonte në Kuvend: Francezë, ku do tju mashtrojë e gjithë kjo? Për çdo orë të ditës miliona ithtarë të republikës shkëputen prej saj dhe ne ia japim rojalizmit Tre të katërtat e republikës franceze tashmë janë rojalizuar.
Nga ajo që dimë ne sot mund të konkludojmë se fuqia e Komunës nuk ka qenë aq e madhe sa e kanë imagjinuar banorët e Parisit në atë kohë. Ata të frikësuar nga tërbimet e shtatorit, Komunën e shihnin si njëfarë fuqie të madhe dhe tmerruese, përderisa krahasimi midis ithtarëve të saj dhe të atyre që e mohonin ishte më tepër se 1/100.
Më 11 dhjetor Luj XVI-tin e drejtuan para Konventës që të përgjigjej për akuzat që vijojnë:
Për monopolizimin e drithit, kafesë dhe sheqerit.
Për vrasjen e më shumë njerëzve se sa që numëronte jeta e tij në orë e minuta.
Për pjesëmarrjen e tij në vrasjet e 17 korrikut të vitit 1791. (Në të njëjtën kohë ai qe mbyllur në Tileri).
Për komplotin e përgatitur me fuqitë e huaja.
Ka pasur aq shumë akuza për të sa që nuk mund të numërohen: Ka dalur fajtor për më shumë tirani se sa Neroni.
Më tepër se njëqind advokatë më të njohur i ofronin shërbimet e tyre për ta mbrojtur mbretin, e ai u kufizua në katër prej tyre, në mesin e të cilëve ishte edhe Malerbi i moshuar, anëtar i Akademisë së shkencave franceze, burrë shteti dhe shkencëtar i famshëm. Ai e mbajti një fjalim të shkëlqyeshëm në mbrojtje të mbretit, gjë të cilën e pagoi me jetë. Në fund të dhjetorit të vitit 1793 gjyqi revolucionar solli vendimin për dënimin e tij. Atë, vajzën e tij dhe nipërit e tij i gijotinuan.
Pavarësisht nga ajo se asnjë akuzë nuk u argumentua, Kuvendi e pranoi mbretin për fajtor. Mbeti që ti caktohej dënimi, i vendosur që më parë. Votimi filloi më 16 janar, ora 8 në mbrëmje dhe vazhdoi 24 orë pandërprerë. Secili prej 721 deputetëve duhej të delte në foltore dhe të deklarohej haptazi: vdekje ose jo. اdoherë kur dikush prej deputetëve deklarohej kundër dënimit me vdekje, banditët dhe masa e shitur i gjuheshin duke i bërtitë: Armik i Republikës - ti e ke radhën për gijotinë, etj. Edhe përkundër kësaj rezultati i fundit i votimeve ishte 360 kundër dënimit me vdekje dhe 361 për. Kushëriri i mbretit, markizi orleanian, votoi për dënimin e tij me vdekje, gjë që shkaktoi zemërimin e madh të popullit. Vota e tij qe fatale për sjelljen e vendimit të fundit - vdekje. Një numër i madh i deputetëve konsideronin se kishin qenë të mashtruar në numërimin e votave. Por pavarësisht nga të gjitha manipulimet e bëra sipas ligjit penal të Francës dënimi me vdekje ka mundur të shqiptohej vetëm me shumicë votash prej 2/3, gjë të cilën në këtë rast Kuvendi dhe jakobinët e hudhën poshtë dhe e imponuan qëndrimin e tyre.
Vetëm pas tre ditësh - 21 janari ishte ditë e ekzekutimi. Të gjitha duqanet ishin të mbyllura. Të gjithë ishin të mërzitur dhe të frikësuar. Të dëshpëruar ishin edhe revolucionarët. Ata frikësoheshin prej ndonjë pakënaqësie dhe kryengritje popullore. Qysh në mëngjes nëpër rrugë dhe në shesh rreth gijotinës shiheshin shumë ushtarë të gardës nacionale. Mbretin e sollën me shumë roje deri në skelë - gjashtë topa para kolonës, gjashtë topa pas kolonës dhe në të dy anët kordone ushtarësh. Ai para se të ekzekutohej u tregua mjaft gjakftohtë dhe i qetë - për dallim nga ajo që e përshkruan një numër i madh i gazetarëve. Vetë xhelati Sanson i demantoi këto më vonë kur dëshmoi për hollësitë rreth gijotinimit të Luj XVI. Dëshira e tij e fundit ishte që ti thotë disa fjalë popullit, por nuk ia plotësuan dëshirën. Ai vetëm kundërshtoi që tia lidhin duart. Vetë kishte dëshirë që ti qethë flokët dhe vetë u nis drejt thikës vdekjeprurëse. Para se të shtrihej nën gijotinë
thirri me zë të lartë që të dëgjonte populli: O njerëz, unë vdes i pafajshëm! Unë jam i pafajshëm në krejt atë që më përshkruhet. Dëshiroj që gjaku im ta vulosë lumturinë e popullit francez.
Për despotët Luj XVI ishte tradhëtar i cili nuk kishte mjaft simpati ndaj aristokracisë.
Për popullin ai ishte mik i vërtetë. Me humbjen e tij, francezët humbën jo vetëm mikun më të mirë të tyre, por edhe mikun e vetëm.
U erdhi radha edhe atyrë të cilët ndihmuan për likuidimin e mbretit. Zhirondistët e kishin radhën. Ata e mbronin shtresën e mesme, e cila po ashtu duhej të shkonte dhe ta hapte rrugën për shtresën e ulët të popullit. Mara, Robespieri dhe Sen Zhisti mendonin se me të do të qeverisnin më mirë dhe ajo do tu nështrohej më me dëgjueshmëri.
Rendet e krijuara në mënyrë artificiale para furrave dita ditës rriteshin. Kjo sinjalizonte se pas kësaj radhën e ka ndonjë viktimë tjetër shëlbuese. Përderisa në fillim orleanianët maqinën revolucionare e vunë në lëvizje dhe e drejtonin, zhirondistët ishin ata të cilët e shfrytëzonin. Erdhi momenti kur anarkistët filluan ta lëviznin maqinën dhe e shfrytëzuan me mjaft shkathtësi për shkatërrim. Ata formuan gjyqin e dytë revolucionar, i cili u quajt gjyq i terrorit.
Gjyqi i parë revolucionar prej 17 gushtit të vitit 1792 nuk u tregua mjaft efikas. Gjaku dhe skena e tmerrshme e largoi popullin i cili në mënyrë pasive heshtazi tregoi se nuk e lejon një gjakderdhje të tillë.
Revolucionarët, duke pasur nevojë për likuidimin e shpejt të opozitës, i filluan therjet e shtatorit të cilat kryheshin pa kurrfarë vendimi gjyqësor.
Tash, kur ndikimi i grupacioneve tjera u reduktua në zero dhe prej kur anarkistët e kishin pushtetin në duart e veta, Dantoni e shfrytëzoi situatën e volitshme dhe formoi të ashtuquajturin Gjyqin e terrorit, viktimë e të cilit tamam pas një viti ra edhe vetë.
Prej një fjalimi të Dantonit shumë qartë shihen motivet e këtij gjyqi shkatërrimtar. Po citoj frazat e tij: Ti lëmë francezët të vdesin përderisa triumfon liria! Të bëhemi ne të tmerrshëm që ta kthejmë popullin ai të mos bëhet i tmerrshëm! Prej këtyre fjalëve të Dantonit bëhet e qartë se prej kujt frikësoheshin revolucionarët, do të thotë, prej të njëjtit popull në emër të të cilit e bënë revolucionin. اfarë ironie! I njëjti revolucion do të quhet më vonë revolucion popullor, kurse populli nuk ka pasur asgjë të përbashkët me metodat e ashpra anarkiste të Iluminatëve - bijve të Rothshildit.
Gijotina filloi të punojë pandërprerë pikësëpari me njerëzit e thjeshtë nga populli. Një ushtar tha: Franca është shumë e madhe që të bëhet republikë. Ai u shpall armik dhe shkoi në gijotinë. Një gjellëbërëse e rëndomtë deklaroi: Mbretërinë e respektoj më tepër se republikën. Atë e shpallën armike dhe e dërguan në gijotinë. Pati edhe shumë shembuj të tillë Ata të cilët që nga fillimi e ngritën zërin dhe filluan të intrigonin për një revolucion - orleanianët, tash gjendeshin në burg në Marsej.
Në një mbledhje të Komunës u soll vendimi që deputetët zhirondistë në Konventë të likuidoheshin. Më 31 maj qysh në mëngjes filluan të bien këmbanat dhe nëpër rrugët e Parisit vëreheshin lëvizje të mëdha të njësiteve ushtarake. Konventën e rrethoi ushtria. Askush nuk e dinte se pse dhe çdo të ndodhte pas kësaj. Mara u lajmërua në Komunë dhe vetë sinjalizoi që me rënien e këmbanave të fillohej aksioni. Njerëzit e tij hynën në objektet e shënuara që më parë dhe filluan burgosjen e deputetëve zhirondistë. Kuvendi, jo vetëm përjashtë, por edhe përbrenda, nëpër ballkone dhe korridore, ishte përplotë me njerëzit e Marës dhe Robespierit. Dyert i bllokuan, kështu që askush të mos mundte të dalë. Kryetari i Kuvendit, duke parë se çpo ndodh, apeloi që të largohej roja prej dyerve, në çka iu përgjigjën: Ne nuk japim as pesë pare për ty dhe për Kuvendin tënd! Edhe pse shumica e anëtarëve të Kuvendit ishin kundra, pakica e anëtarëve të Komunës urdhëroi që të përjashtoheshin nga Kuvendi 29 deputetë zhirondistë, të cilët menjëherë i burgosën dhe i dërguan në gijotinë, në të njëjtën mënyrë të paligjshme, ashtu siç ndihmuan ata vetë në prerjen e kokës së mbretit.
Prej momentit kur në Paris u likuiduan mbreti dhe shumë përfaqësues të aristokracisë, klerit dhe zhirondistëve, u erdhi radha borgjezisë, bujqëve, tregtarëve dhe popullit të orientuar nga katolicizmi në provincë. Loja e përgjakshme filloi edhe në departamentet e tjera. Populli nuk
qëndroi indiferent ndaj kësaj. Rreth 100 mijë fshatarë, të udhëhequr nga priftërit e tyre, të armatosur vetëm me tërfurq, kacia, hunj u çuan kundër maltretimeve të Konventës, e cila tërësisht ndodhej nën qeverisjen e Komunës. U çuan më tepër se shtatëdhjetë departamente, në mesin e të cilëve ishte edhe Vanda, Lioni, Tulonia, Normandia, bile edhe Marseji kosmopolit.
Të gjitha këta gjakderdhje, tmerre e shqetësime, gjithë e më shumë ia ngrenin tensionin popullit. Një vajzë e vogël nga provinca vendosi që ta likuodonte përbindëshin e ashtuquajtur Mara i cili i jepte këta urdhëra.
Sharlota Korde shkoi në Paris me qëllim që të hynte në Kuvend dhe ta vriste Marën në momentin derisa ai mbante fjalim në foltore. Mirëpo, pasi që Mara ishte i sëmurë, ajo e gjeti atë në shtëpi dhe arriti të hynte tek ai. Në atë moment ai ndodhej i shtrirë në kade dhe vëndonte kompresa në kokë. Sharlota e nxori thikën e fshehur dhe ia nguli në zemër. Kështu mbaroi jeta e njërit prej të degjeneruarve më të mëdhenj të revolucionit francez.
Kryengritjet fshatare dhe qytetet si Lioni smundën ti bëjnë ballë trysnisë së armatës së rregullt revolucionare më tepër se dy-tre muaj. U zbatua taktika e urisë. Qytetet që nuk dorëzoheshin i rrethonin dhe nuk lejonin që të hynte ushqim nga jashtë, në këtë mënyrë ata për dy-tre muaj kapitulonin.
Për mosdëgjueshmëri Konventa vendosi që ta rrënonte njërin prej qyteteve më të bukura të Francës - Lionin. Kështu që aty u zhdukën industria, tregtia dhe çdo gjë e vlefshme. Punëtorët, në emër të të cilëve u bë revolucioni, mbetën në rrugë të papunë.
Nuk u kursye as shtresa e arsimuar, e ajo ishte mu ajo çka nuk ishin komunarët. Një numër i madh i librave dhe fotografive u zhdukën. Titujt zotëri, zonjë e zonjushë me dekret u zëvendësuan me titujt qytetar dhe qytetare. Revolucioni i shpalli luftë civilizimit.
Më 10 tetor të vitit 1793 Konventa, e përkrahur nga Komuna, solli edhe një vendim monstruoz. Me anë të tij formoi dhe legalizoi Komitetin për shpëtimin popullor i cili e mori pushtetin dhe kontrollin absolut mbi tërë Francën. I njëjti komitet, me në krye Robespierin, filloi spastrimin dhe shfarosjen e vërtetë të popullit francez.
Mbasi puna e pandërprerë e gijotinës nuk ishte në gjendje që ti kënaqë revolucionarët, ata kaluan në pushkatime masovike, të cilat po ashtu dukej se shkonin shumë ngadalë. Andaj filluan mbytjet në ujë. Uji i Ronës dhe Lurës u bë i kuq nga gjaku i të vrarëve.
Fshatarkat e varfëra me foshnje në gji, të tjera që mbanin fëmijët për dore, i lidhnin, i ngarkonin në lundra të mëdha dhe i dërgonin në valët e dendura të lumenjve. Qytete të tëra mbeteshin pa njerëz. Kështu, për shembull, vetëm Nanta dha më tepër se 30 mijë viktima, të mbytura në ujë, të pushkatuara dhe të gijotinuara. Tuloni i cili kishte 30 mijë banorë mbeti vetëm me 7 mijë. Në një vend në afërsi të Nantës më vonë u zbuluan kufomat e rreth 100 vajzave të reja, të vrara në një mënyrë barbare prej njëfarë legjioni gjarman, i formuar prej vrasësve të paguar dhe dezerterëve gjermanë.
Në atë kohë të terrorit, sipas Prudonit, populli francez ka dhënë më tepër se një milionë viktima të pafajshme. Therjet dhe vrasjet kanë qenë masovike dhe me përmasa aq të mëdha saqë ka qenë shumë vështirë të caktohej numri i saktë i viktimave.
Fat i keq dhe tragjedi edhe më e madhe e njerëzimit ishte që kjo sjellje monstruoze e Konventës nuk shërbeu si mësim për gjeneratat e mëvonshme, por si shembull për imitim dhe për shfarosje më të përkryera masovike të njerëzimit. Gjenerata ime ende i mbanë mend dhomat e gazit dhe krematoriumet në Gjermaninë moderne, Katinin dhe Vinicën, katorgjitë sibiriane dhe të ashtuquajturat gjyqe popullore në shtetet komuniste, ku njësoj si kopie e revolucionit francez u pat likuiduar rinia e atyre vendeve në sy të klerit, inteligjencës dhe kulturës së tyre. Unë jam dëshmitar i këtyre ngjarjeve tragjike të cilat i kthyen vendet e tilla njëqind vjet mbrapa në çdo aspekt.
Nuk pajtohem me mendimin e shumë historianëve të cilët thonë se terrori paraqitet krejt spontanisht dhe pa imponime. Terrorin e paramendojnë dhe skicojnë qysh më parë ata të cilët dëshirojnë që ta rregullojnë botën për dobitë dhe interesat e tyre vetanake. Me anë të këtyre
tërbimeve dhe zhdukjeve masovike ata ia arrinë qëllimit të tyre kryesor: ta nënshtrojnë dhe robërojnë njeriun pakushtëzime.
Populli si gjatë revolucionit francez dhe gjatë revolucionit rus, ashtu edhe gjatë gjithë revolucioneve tjera, nuk ka qenë ekzekutor, por ai që është ekzekutuar. Ekzekutorët papërjashtime janë tipa kriminelë ose njerëz të degjeneruar të cilët e shfrytëzojnë lirinë e aktivitetit që iu është dhënë për dobitë e tyre vetanake. Ata, viktimën e shënuar, që në momentin e grabitjes e likuidojnë dhe mendojnë se me të e kanë kryer edhe çështjen e përgjegjësisë.
Thellë në vetëdije më janë vulosur ngjarjet e muajit shtator të vitit 1944 në Jugosllavi dhe Bullgari. Nuk do ti harroj 40 ditët e tmerrshme që i patën në disponim këta njerëz të degjeneruar. Në këtë periudhë ata mundnin të grabisin, të vrasin dhe të bëjnë çka të duan, pa kurrfarë përgjegjësie. Shumë prej tyre përkohësisht u pasuruan, por askush nuk pati sukses, shumica e tyre kahmoti e kanë mbaruar udhëtimin tokësor në mënyra të ndryshme. Provokimi i ndërgjegjjes u tregua si parallogari dhe dënim më i madh për ta.
اdo terror shkakton robërimin moral dhe ekonomik të popullit të terrorizuar dhe nënshtrimin e tij ndaj atyre që e organizojnë terrorin. Në rastin e revolucionit francez ata ishin Robespieri, Mara dhe Dantoni të cilët, nga ana tjetër, u bënë pionë në duar të kapitalit të madh.
Nisiativa e Rothshildit e lënë me testament dhe në saje të traditës bartet në trashëgimtarët e tij; ideja e tij për të sunduar botën vazhdon edhe sot e kësaj dite. Të gjitha këta shoqëri: bilderbergët, SFR (Komiteti për lidhje me botën e jashtme), Komisioni Trilateral etj. kanë perkrahjen e paluhatshme të Dinastisë së sotshme Rothshildiane dhe të filialave të saj Rokfelerit, Kunit, Vardburgut etj.
Para se të fillonte terrori në Komunë qe hartuar harta speciale e Francës. Në të u shënua numri i viktimave që duhej dhënë secili qytet ose fshat dhe pikërisht sipas asaj harte jepeshin instrukcionet se si të likuidohej dhe të zvogëlohej numri i popullatës së vendit. Robespieri shumë mirë e ka ditur se 25 milionë francezë nuk mund ti kënaqin vetëm resurset e Francës. Ai e kishte të qartë se në kushte të këtilla barazia për të cilën ai ëndërronte ishte e pamundshme. Për ta arritur një barazi të tillë duhej të flijohej dikush - pakica ose shumica. Mbasi flijimi i pakicës aspak nuk do ti ndihmonte shumicës, ai vendosi që ta flijojë shumicën për mirëqenien e pakicës.
Gjatë kësaj periudhe të trysnisë religjioni krishter në Francë pothuajse u zhduk. Merita më të mëdha për këtë kanë pasur Klubi i kordelierëve dhe markizi i mirënjohur de Sad. E tepërt është ta përshkruaj se kush ka qenë markizi. Vetë fjala sadizëm, e cila e ka prejardhjen prej emrit të tij, e shpjegon personalitetin dhe karakterin e tij abnormal dhe jashtëzakonisht të ashpër, i cili mori pjesë aktive në revolucion. Ai ka qenë disa herë i dënuar me vdekje: 27 vjetë ka kaluar në burg për krime të tërbuara.
Faktor tjetër aktiv ka qenë anarkisti gjerman Kloci, i cili në fillim ka lozur njërin ndër rolet më të rëndësishme në rapsodinë e përgjakshme. Ai ka mbajtur lidhjen ndërkombëtare midis udhëheqësve të revolucionit dhe ka qenë fuqia e fshehur sekrete. ثshtë mjaft interesant! Njëri ndër personalitetet më të mëdhenj të revolucionit francez ka qenë gjerman! Për mua ky është fakt mjaft me rëndësi. Nuk e di se si ndihen patriotët francezë të cilët bile edhe sot e kësaj dite krenohen me Revolucionin e madh francez! Analiza më e thellë e të gjitha dokumenteve dhe shkrimeve tjera nga koha e revolucionit tregon pa kurrfarë dyshimi se (i këtij mendimi ka qenë edhe Robespieri) revolucioni francez nuk ka qenë ai që duhej të jetë - luftë ndërmjet monarkisë dhe republikës ose ndërmjet demokracisë dhe pushtetit individual, por një rrjetë e komploteve të grupacioneve të ndryshme që luftonin për ta uzurpuar pushtetin në llogari të popullit.
Maria Antoaneta aspak nuk ka lozur ndonjë rol me rëndësi në qeverisjen e Francës siç e akuzonin. Që nga momenti i kurorëzimit me Luj XVI-tin e deri në fund të jetës ajo ka qenë viktimë e fatit të saj. Martesa e saj për qëllime politike - për ta afruar Austrinë me Francën - e bënte vazhdimisht të vuajë. Francezët e akuzonin për komplot kundër Francës dhe e quanin austriake, kurse vëllai i saj - perandori austriak Jozefi II - e akuzonte se nuk bën asgjë për Austrinë dhe bile refuzon ti ndihmojë në momentin, kur jeta e tij ishte në rrezik.
Vetëm në fillim të revolucionit të cilin ajo e urrente ka pasur njëfarë roli. Pasi që mbreti pothuajse ishte i painteresuar për ta shpëtuar veten dhe për fatin e familjes mbretërore, Maria Antoaneta mori pjesë në shumë intriga për tu liruar nga robërimi në Paris. Megjithatë, të gjitha orvatjet e saj nuk patën sukses. Edhe ajo ndoqi rrugën e mbretit drejt gijotinës.
Më 16 tetor të vitit 1793 qerreja e vdekjes që e tërhiqte një kal i bardh i dobët, e çoi atë në gijotinë. Më shumë se 30 mijë ushtarë dhe shumë topa morën pjesë në kordonin prej burgut e deri në skele nga frika se populli mos po orvatej që ta shpëtonte. Si mbreti ashtu edhe mbretëresha tashmë fare e zbardhur u tregua mjaft gjakftohtë para vdekjes.
Pas 15 ditësh në të njëjtën gijotinë u ekzekutuan 21 deputetët e Klubit të zhirondistëve, kështu që fraksioni i parë i republikanëve u zhduk. Filloi kuadrileja - vetëngrënia dhe vetëzhdukja e kolaboracionistëve. Vetëm pas edhe disa ditësh dy armiqt më të mëdhenj të Maria Antoanetës - zonja Rolan dhe markizi orleanian - në të njëjtin vend mbetën pa koka. Markizi i cili në Kuvend me zë të lartë shqipëroi fjalët fatale: Unë votoj për dënimin e mbretit me vdekje dhe pohoi se populli qëndronte pas tij, tash dërgohej në skele me britmat tallëse të popullit shumëmijësh: Unë votoj për dënim me vdekje! Unë votoj për dënim me vdekje!
Robespieri, i cili në atë moment i drejtonte frerët, tashmë i kishte shënuar viktimat e ardhshme. E shfrytëzoi rastin e popullit francez i cili tradicionalisht ishte shekuj me radhë i lidhur me religjionin, mbajti një fjalim në Kuvend, ku e mohoi lëvizjen ateiste të hebertistëve duke e quajtur ateizmin lëvizje aristokrate. Të njëjtën lëvizje e mbështeti edhe Dantoni, dhe në mars të vitit 1794 të tetëmbëdhjetë fajtorët kryesorë dhe vetë pjesëmarrësit në vrasjet barbare u gjykuan me vdekje dhe u gijotinuan. Tashmë mund të pohohej se populli për herë të parë ndriçonte nga gëzimi e hareja. Ai filloi të shohë se fajtorët e vuajtjeve dhe mundimeve të tij kanë filluar të kalojnë edhe atë jo vetëm një nga një por në grupe të tëra, gjë që fraksionet e deridjeshme ndjellakeqe po zhdukeshin.
Fraksioni vijues ishte i udhëhequr prej Dantonit dhe sërish në Kuvend u vendos edhe fati i tij. Sen Zhisti e akuzoi se ka ardhur me ndihmën e markizit orleanian, se ka punuar për fuqitë e huaja dhe se nuk i ka interesuar asgjë më tepër se ari dhe jeta e shfrenuar.
Që nga momenti kur Dantoni e pa se çdo kundërshtim i tij ishte i kotë, dha dorëheqje si anëtar i Kuvendit dhe paraqiti disa deklarata interesante: Të gjithë këta janë vëllezërit e mi kainët. (E kam parasysh rrëfimin biblik në të cilin Kaini e mbyt vëllain e tij Avelin). Ai më tej vazhdoi: اka ka rëndësi nëse unë vdes? Kam përjetuar shumë çaste të këndshme në kohën e revolucionit. Unë kam kaluar shumë mirë - jam gostitur e dëfryer dhe kam pasur shumë gra; tash është koha të shkojmë të flejmë!
Në momentin e ekzekutimit Dantoni u tregua mjaft gjakftohtë dhe i guximshëm. Turmën rreth skeles e quajti fundërrinë. Me hapa të sigurtë iu ofrua gijotinës dhe vetë e vuri kokën nën thikë. Iu drejtua xhelatit dhe i tha: Tregojau kokën time njerëzve - e ka merituar atë! dhe pastaj bërtiti: Rroftë Republika!
Robespieri e dërgoi në gijotinë edhe atë që me fjalimet e tij më shumë i ndihmoi për ta marrë pushtetin. Prej nismëtarëve të revolucionit tashmë nuk kishin mbetur shumë. Rruga drejt tabanit më të lartë filloi shumë shpejt të spastrohej. Mbetën vetëm dy komitete të superfuqishme. Komiteti për shpëtimin e përgjithshëm i udhëhequr nga triumvirati Robespier, Sen Zhist e Kuton dhe i përbërë prej treqind vetësh, të gjithë pa përjashtim udhëheqës të marrë prej lozhave masone Iluminatët. Tjetri ishte Komiteti për vigjilencë. Pjesëtarët e këtyre komiteteve e kishin merituar pjesëmarrjen e tyre në ta me anë të terrorit të ushtruar. Emrat e të gjithëve pa përjashtim ishin sinonime të tmerrit dhe terrorit.
Si Robespieri ashtu edhe të gjithë pjesëtarët e tjerë të komiteteve filluan të spiunonin njëri tjetrin.
Komitetet takoheshin dy herë në javë për të siguruar materiale të mjaftueshme për gijotinë. اdo mbrëmje prokurori publik Fukie shkonte te të dy komitetet që të marrë listat e viktimave të shënuara për ditën e nesërme. (Ai këtë e vërtetoi në deklaratat e mëvonshme kur vetë qe dërguar në gijotinë). Në rastë se ndonjë ditë nuk ka pasur të paditur të mjaftueshëm për
gijotinë, janë shfrytëzuar rezervat e sjella nga rrethina e afërt e Parisit. I tillë ka qenë rasti me njëzet fshatarka prej Poatje. Pavarësisht nga ajo se disa prej tyre kishin vdekur qysh në qerre gjatë transportimit deri në skele, kufomat e tyre i gijotinonin.
Prej vdekjes së Dantonit e deri në rënien e Robespierit u ushtrua terror i paparë, filloi zhdukja dhe spastrimi i popullit francez.
Në prag të revolucionit si fajtorë kryesorë të urisë dhe skamjes në Francë i prezentuan pallatin mbretëror dhe aristokracinë. Mirëpo, mbreti u menjanua, aristokracia u shfaros, kurse gjendja e popullit francez nuk u përmirësua, por përkundrazi u keqësua njëqind herë më shumë se në kohën e regjimit të vjetër. U ngritën paditë edhe kundër zhirondistëve, hebertistëve etj., të cilët po ashtu u likuiduan. Gjendja sërish nuk u përmirësua, por përkundrazi edhe më tepër u keqësua. اdo ditë që vinte për popullin dhe sankilotët bëhej gjithë e më e rëndë, gjithë e më shumë i kaplonte uria, ndërkaq udhëheqësit e revolucionit dhe ata përreth tyre jetonin në luks dhe dëfreheshin. Njerëzit kishin rënë në një gjendje të rëndë psikike. Te pjesa dërmuese e tyre frika u shndërrua në gjakftohtësi - kjo është veçori karakteristike për gratë. Shekuj me radhë historia ka theksuar heroizmin e grave franceze dhe kjo u dëshmua edhe në kohën e revolucionit.
Anëtarët e këtyre komiteteve të superfuqishme ishin aq barbarë sa mezi se mund të quheshin pasardhës të gjinisë njerëzore. Ata e lëvdonin qëndrimin e Neronit në djegien e Romës si ide revolucionare e cila eventualisht do të mund të zbatohej edhe në Parisin e madh.
Një natë, kur revolucionarët dëfreheshin, njëri prej tyre me entuziazëm të madh iu drejtua të tjerëve dhe tha: Sot dita ka qenë shumë e mirë për ne. Shumë njerëz kanë kaluar nëpër gijotinë. Puna po na shkon shumë mirë: koshat po mbushen! (me koka - shënim i N. N.) Ka mundësi të bëhet edhe më mirë - iu përgjegj tjetri.
Një grua e drejtuar para gjyqit popullor kishte qenë aq shumë e frikësuar sa që nuk kishte mund të flasë dhe ishte përgjigjur me gjeste dhe mimikë. Prokurori publik Fukie i ishte drejtuar me buzëqeshje të ashtuquajturit gjyq popullor dhe i kishte bërë vërejtje: Nuk na nevoitet gjuha e saj por koka e saj.
Sipas prokurorit publik Fukie për çdo javë kishin qenë planifikuar prej 400 deri më 450 koka (sipas deklaratave të Robert Volfit dhe të Tavernit). Urdhëruan që të bëhej një maqinë speciale pranë gijotinës për rrjedhjen e gjakut.
Xhelati Sanson dhe ndihmësit e tij deklaruan se puna iu ishte shtuar aq shumë sa që nuk mund ta përballonin dhe vetes ia dëshironin vdekjen që tua lëshonin vendin të tjerëve.
Prej të gjithë udhëheqësve të revolucionit vetëm Robespieri ka pasur plane dhe ide më konkrete për rezultatin final. Ai iu ka sugjeruar edhe të tjerëve se çka duhej bërë për mirëqenien e popullit në republikën e ardhshme. Sipas tij, Franca duhej të sakrifikonte më tepër se tetë milionë vetë nga popullata e saj që francezët e tjerë të mund të jetonin të kënaqur, të lumtur dhe të barabartë. Në një sistem ku bëhet fjalë për liri, barazi dhe vëllazërim duhet të ketë mjete të bollshme materiale, pronësi të bollshme, si dhe punë e resurse ushqimore të bollshme. Theksoj të bollshme, për të pasur çka të ndahet në mënyrë të barabartë ndërmjet tërë banorëve dhe në këtë mënyrë të arrihet barazia. Mbasi që shteti krejt këtë nuk e ka në disponim, ndarja në asnjë mënyrë nuk mund të jetë e drejtë, sepse ajo nuk do të jetë e bolshme dhe do të shkaktojë pakënaqësi edhe më të mëdha në popull. Do të formohen rreshta të gjatë para duqaneve të zbrazëta dhe nuk do të mund të kënaqen nevojat e popullatës. Gjendja e këtillë ishte në Francë në kohën e revolucionit, por edhe sot në të gjitha shtetet komuniste.
Likuidimi i një pjese të madhe të popullatës në Francë gjatë kohës së revolucionit nën pretekstin e spastrimit të gangrenës u përsërit pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore - atëherë tokat komuniste spastroheshin prej fashistëve dhe kulakëve. Megjithatë, në praktikë ajo nuk i ndihmoi asgjë kësaj ideologjie të tmerrshme dhe utopiste.
U likuidua inteligjenca e vjetër. U krijua e reja, por truri i saj u paralizua nga normat e shtrënguara ideologjike të cilat kufizonin çdo krijimtari.
Shumica e udhëheqësve dhe anëtarëve të mbetur të tribunalit revolucionar fillimisht i kryenin në mënyrë të verbër urdhërat e Marës, Dantonit dhe Robespierit. Më vonë, të dalldisur në
spastrimet e tmerrshme dhe me rritjen e frikës në popull, filluan të ndihen gjithë e më të fuqishëm. Të ardhurat iu rriteshin shumë shpejt, sepse viktimat e shënuara jepnin çdo gjë për ta shpëtuar jetën. Emrat e tyre bëheshin gjithë e më të njohur dhe pushteti i tyre zgjerohej.
Planeve të Robespierit për një triumvirat dhe në të ardhmen për një diktator të vetëm iu kërcënohej rreziku. Vetë ai tashmë nuk ndihej i sigurtë dhe vazhdimisht frikësohej nga atentatet. Ai kishte vendosur, si shumë herë më parë, që ta spastrojë rrugën drejt piedestalit duke i likuiduar anëtarët e të dy komiteteve të superfuqishme.
Robespieri, më 26 korrik nga foltorja e Konventës, i akuzoi haptazi anëtarët e të dy komiteteve dhe kërkoi rrëzimin dhe dënimin e tyre. Megjithatë, papritmas të paditurit dolën në foltore dhe nga ana e tyre filluan ta akuzonin Robespierin. Ti tradhtar, ti në të njëjtën mënyrë e padite dhe e mbyte shokun tënd më të mirë Dantonin! Tash dëshiron të na likuidosh neve, e pastaj edhe vetë Konventën! Dhe duke iu drejtuar deputetëve tjerë, ata bërtitën me zë të lartë: Ai ka për qëllim të na likuidojë të gjithëve - tërë Konventën!.
Robespieri u mundua ta marrë fjalën por pa sukses; kjo mbase ka mund ti ndihmojë. Mirëpo, kundërshtarët e zemëruar bërtitnin më shumë dhe zëri i tij mbetej i plogët në sallë, sepse askush nuk mund ta dëgjonte. Ata të cilët pak kohë më parë ishin të nënshtruarit dhe të paditurit e tij, tash ishin paditësit e tij. Të gjitha mossukseset dhe tmerret e kryera ia përshkruanin Robespierit, vëllait të tij Augustinit, Sen Zhistit dhe Kutonit. Me një procedurë të shpejt u votua dhe ata i burgosën, pastaj i dërguan në komunë ku kryetari i saj i cili komandonte me policinë e armatosur ishte njeri i tyre dhe shumë lehtë mundte ti shpëtojë, bile edhe me ndihmën e lagjeve periferike. Edhe këtu, siç ndodh në shumë revolucione tjera, udhëheqësit e tij u treguan të papërgatitur për një qëndresë të tillë. Në komunë njëri prej policëve gjuajti prej së afërmi dhe e plagosi Robespierin në nofullën e poshtme.
Konventa e cila pothuajse vazhdimisht mbante mbledhje i gjykoi me vdekje Robespierin dhe tërë shoqërinë e tij prej 21 vetësh. U vendos që aktgjykimi të zbatohej menjëherë.
Në Sheshin e Revolucionit, ku ndodhej gijotina famëkeqe, u mblodhën shumë shikues të këtyre skenave tmerruese, por asnjëherë ky shesh dhe rrugët që të çonin drejt tij nuk kishin qenë të mbushura aq shumë si atë ditë. Bile edhe ata parisienë të mirë që qëndronin të mbyllur nëpër shtëpitë e tyre, tash kishin dalur aty që ta festonin vdekjen e këtij tirani.
Dëgjoheshin vazhdimisht pëshpëritjet e popullit: Po, ka Zot dhe drejtësi të Zotit. ثshtë me rëndësi të theksohet se edhe vetë xhelatët profesionalë në mënyra të ndryshme e kryenin detyrën gjatë kohës së ekzekutimit. Disa të gjykuarve me vdekje ua prenin kokën menjëherë, kurse të tjerëve ua bënin vdekjen shumë më të mundimshme, siç ishte rasti me Robespierin dhe me disa të tjerë. Xhelati kur e çoi lartë kokën e prerë të Robespierit, e tërë turma rënë në një ekstazë të papërshkruar. Të gjithë u përqafuan dhe thirrën: Tashmë jemi të lirë! Tiranin më nuk e kemi!
Pas vdekjes së Robespierit bashkëpunëtorët e tij më të afërt dhe udhëheqësit e të dy komiteteve popullore më të ashpra, të cilët nuk ishin më pak fajtorë për vrasjet dhe maltretimet, e ndërruan taktikën e tyre. Ata e ndërprenë terrorin dhe filluan ti dërgonin në gijotinë të gjithë pjesëmarrësit e spastrimeve që qëndronin nëpër pozita më të ulta. Me këtë dëshironin të tregojnë se e keqja e madhe vinte prej udhëheqësve të cilët jashtëzakonisht e donin dhe urdhëronin terrorizimin e popullit.
Historianët e revolucionit pohojnë se Franca me anë të terrorit ka pasë shpëtuar. Dhe këtë pohim sarkastik po e përsëritin shumë historianë edhe sot e kësaj dite.
Si është e mundshme që arsyeja e shëndoshë ta pranojë falsifikimin e tillë historik dhe tua përcjellë sërish gjeneratave brez pas brezi si të vërtetë historike?
Terrori jo vetëm që nuk i solli gjë Francës së bukur dhe të pasur, por e rrënoi. Atë e kaploi mjerimi, uria, papunësia, mbeti e zbrazët arka shtetërore, pa kurrfarë të ardhurash, pjesa e madhe e ushtrisë dezertoi, e tjetra mbeti e uritur dhe e zhveshur. Dezorganizim i tërësishëm. Revolucionarët dhe terroristët e sapopasuruar ishin shumë më të pamëshirshëm se aristokracia e vjetër - kjo ishte ajo që terrori i solli Francës. Shpëtimi i erdhi nga dora e shëndoshë e Napoleonit,
i cili për dhjetë vjet e ngriti dhe sërish e vuri në krye të vendit në Evropë. Të mos harrojmë se e gjithë kjo përsëri ndodh sipas planit të mëparshëm të kapitalit.
Revolucioni i vitit 1848, po ashtu, i mbajtur mend me gjakderdhje të shumta, solli deri te shpallja e Republikës së dytë.
Pas kapitullimit të Napoleonit III u shpall Republika e tretë, e përmendur me despotizëm dhe anarki të cilat, prapseprapë, janë kryer në emër dhe për lirinë e popullit.
Të gjitha ato forma të ndryshme të qeverisjes pas Revolucionit të madh francez: Direktuari i korruptuar, Konsulta, despotizmi i imponuar i Napoleonit në vitin 1804, monarkia e Luj XVIII - në vitin 1814, ardhja e sërishme e Napoleonit, pastaj e Luj XVIII, sundimi i Sharlit X të papopullarizuar dhe revolucioni i vitit 1848 e bënë popullin francez që të mos ketë besim në asnjë formë të qeverisjes. Punëtorët, në emër të cilëve u bë revolucioni, ranë viktima të tij.
E njëjta gjë ndodhi edhe pas revolucionit të tetorit në Rusi në vitin 1917 dhe pas gjitha ndryshimeve të ngjashme që u bënë më vonë në Evropë dhe gjetiu. Shumë festa fetare të cilat i festonin punëtorët, tashmë nuk festoheshin. Shumë privilegje që u jepeshin punëtorëve, tash pas nacionalizimit të ndërmarrjeve, u anuluan nën pretekstin se pronësia tashmë i takonte punëtorit.
Sipas njërit prej historianëve më të njohur dhe më të paanshëm të kohës sonë Nesta Vebsterit: Revolucioni francez nuk ka qenë hap përpara për demokracinë, por pikërisht e kundërta - lëvizje antidemokratike dhe reakcionare e cila nuk ka qenë luftë për liri, por përkundrazi - orvatje për ta ngufatur lirinë qysh në vetë lindjen e saj; atëherë udhëheqësit dukeshin në formën e tyre të vërtetë, kurse populli tashmë i pagjykuar për tmerret e tij do të ngushëllohej si viktimë e një komploti vigan. Ky komplot, ose më saktësisht ky kombinim komplotesh, ka qenë i vetmi që ka triumfuar në këtë revolucion.
Revolucionin francez e palnifikuan Adam Vajshopi dhe familja Rothshild rreth 20 vjet para fillimit të tij. Planet i hartoi Vajshopi, kurse paratë i dha Rothshildi.
Prej revolucionit francez janë nxjerrë shumë mësime. Këtë e vërtetoi revolucioni rus, e më vonë edhe revolucionet e tjera të ngjashme. Mësimet janë siç vijojnë:
 Në asnjë mënyrë nuk mund të llogaritet në popull.
 Të gjitha revolucionet janë nisur në emër të popullit, por asnjë revolucion nuk e ka nisur populli.
 Asnjë prijës i revolucioneve nuk ka qenë aq vigan sa e prezentojnë historianët. Me kalimin e kohës shihet se ata kanë qenë të pavlefshëm.
 Sa më gjatë të qëndrojë një diktator në pushtet, ai bëhet aq më kameleon i madh.
 Të gjithë prijësit ngriten dhe bien sipas rrethanave qysh më parë të përgatitura mirë.
 Asnjëri prej prijësve në realitet nuk e din se kush prinë dhe kujt i shërben.
 اdonjëri prej prijësve që do të orvatet të bëjë kthesën më të vogël në favor të popullit, që është në kundërshtim me interesat e kapitalistëve, shlyhet nga skena, sado që ai të jetë i madh dhe i fuqishëm.
 Revolucionet deri më tash gjithmonë i kanë ngrënë fëmijët e vet, Lenini dhe Trocki nuk mundën të marrin mësim nga kjo rregull dhe ranë pre e Stalinit.

----------


## ORIONI

*Klubi i jakobinëve*

Ky ishte klubi më i njohur politik i revolucionit francez në të cilin morën pjesë shumica e deputetëve francezë në atë kohë, duke përfshirë aty Robespierin dhe Mirabon. Menjëherë pas ngjarjeve të 5-6 tetorit të vitit 1789 u formua Shoqëria e miqve të Kushtetutës, e cila më vonë e mori emrin Klubi i jakobinëve. Ai u formua posaçërisht për debate, thjesht të shkrimtarëve, shkencëtarëve, simpatizuesve të tyre të huaj dhe borgjezve të pasur të cilët paguanin anëtarësi të larta. Anëtarët e Klubit mjaft me kujdes janë preferuar dhe zgjedhur. Pretekst për krijimin e këtij
klubi ka qenë frika nga kushtetuta aristokrate. Të njëjtin pretekst e kanë shfrytëzuar shumë herë ultrazengjinët prej atëherë e deri më sot për krijimin e ideologjive të ndryshme siç janë: socializmi, komunizmi, fashizmi, nacizmi e të ngjashme.
Që nga fillimi në Klub kanë marrë pjesë rreth 200 deputetë, të cilët kanë pasur për qëllim të udhëheqin debate sociale. Megjithatë, qëllimi i vërtetë i këtij Klubi ka qenë që deputetët e Parisit të vënë kontakte me deputetët e tjerë nga provincat franceze dhe ti përputhin aktivitetet e tyre. Aspak nuk ka qenë e rastësishme që ata, që nga fillimi, të mblidhen në Manastirin Dominikan, sepse edhe vetë fara ka qenë prej aty.
Shumë jam përpjekur dhe kam gjurmuar që ta kuptoj shkakun se pse dominikanët iu bënin strehim atyre në manastirin e tyre, sepse unë e kam kryer kolegjin e ashtuquajtur Vëllezërit e zi dhe mendoj se e njoh deridiku këtë sekte dominikane. Kërkova diçka të përbashkët midis tyre dhe revolucionarve dhe konstatova se një gjë e tillë ekziston. Kur u pat vendosur inkuizicioni në Spanjë në shekullin XV, dominikanët u ngarkuan me zbatimin e tij. Inkuizitor i parë kryesor në Spanjë ka qenë dominikani Tomas de Torkmad - i njohur për nga zbatimi i tmerreve dhe terroreve. Pjer Koshoni, kryetar i gjyqit, i cili solli vendim për djegien e Zhan dArkut në turmë drunjsh, ka qenë gjithashtu dominikan, sikur edhe anëtarët e tjerë të gjyqit. Ata formuan një teologji mistike e cila kishte ndikim të madh në Evropë në shek. XVI. Bile edhe sot nëpër botë janë të shpërndara shumë shkolla, kolegje dhe universitete dominikane të njohura për nga ashpërsia e tyre mësimore.
Sipas fjalorit të Bensterit emri jakobinë ka gjasa ta ketë prejardhjen prej emrit të rrugës Shën Jakovi ku ndodhej Manastiri Dominikan. Megjithatë, shumë më tepër ka gjasa që ky emër ta ketë prejardhjen prej Jakov Isakut, njërit prej ithtarëve dhe mësuesve të lëvizjes judaiste, hazidizmit, ithtar i flaktë i të cilës ka qenë plaku Majer Rothshildi.
Të mos harrojmë se Rothshildi ka qenë themelues dhe përkrahës financiar i kësaj organizate, kurse babë dhe udhëheqës shpirtëror i saj ka qenë Adam Vajshopi. Manifestet e njohura dhe urdhërat për disa therje kanë dalë prej vendimeve të këtij klubi. Të gjitha propozimet për Kuvendin Ligjdhënës kanë dalë prej aty. Kah fundi i vitit 1791 mbledhjet e Klubit u bënë të hapta dhe publike. Prej momentit kur Konventa e shpalli Republikën më 22 shtator të vitit 1792, Klubi e ndërroi emrin në Shoqëria e jakobinëve, dashamirë të lirisë dhe barazisë. Qëllimi ishte që të njoftoheshin në Konventë deputetët majtistë dhe sankilotët e shumtë dhe të përjashtoheshin zhirondistët dhe jakobinët, vërtet ata arritën ta bëjnë një gjë të tillë.
Pas rënies së monarkisë në vitin 1792 jakobinët pa u shpallur zyrtarisht për republikanë e udhëhiqnin revolucionin dhe faktikisht e drejtonin shtetin. Diktatura revolucionare e drejtuar prej tyre dhe të gjitha aktivitet e tyre në kohën e revolucionit, gjë që sollën mbretërinë e terrorit, qartë tregojnë për planet dhe mahinacionet e njëfarë fuqie të fshehur prapaskene e cila i drejton kahjet e tyre.
Robespieri filloi spastrimet në Klub dhe në vitin 1793 i ndërpreu marrëdhëniet me kordelierët dhe hebertistët dhe në fund me dantonistët. Detyra e Robespierit, i cili mbeti udhëheqës i vetëm i jakobinëve, ishte që në mënyrë konsekuente ti likuidojë fraksionet tjera, gjë që ia arriti qëllimit për një kohë të shkurtër, pas kësaj e mori tërësisht kontrollin mbi Konventën, komunën parisiene dhe administratën lokale.
Diktatura revolucionare ka qenë vepër e jakobinëve e kryer me ndihmën e sankilotëve. Më vonë, jakobinët pasi që nuk e morën parasysh propozimin që dhanë sankilotët për rritjen e pagave, këtë gabim të tyre e paguan shumë shtrenjtë.
Në ngjarjet e korrikut në vitin 1794 mbretëronte opinioni publik se jakobinët ishin fajtorë kryesorë për të gjitha të këqiat e Francës. Sankilotët e tërhoqën përkrahjen e tyre, sepse shihnin dallime të mëdha midis dy shoqërive sociale krejtësisht të ndryshme.
Klubet e jakobinëve në Francë i bashkonin terroristët aristokratë. Këta ishin ata të cilët fizikisht e bënë revolucionin francez, por askush nuk tregoi se kush, në të vërtetë, iu dha urdhëra Dantonit, Marës dhe Robespierit - udhëheqësve zyrtarë të Klubit. Anëtarë të klubeve ishin
njerëzit më të pasur dhe më me autoritet në Francë. Në vitin 1794 këta klube kanë pasur më se 500 mijë anëtarë.
ثshtë e vërtetë se këta aristokratë - terroristë të ashtuquajtur jakobinë, në realitet, kanë qenë Iluminatët francezë. Me dekret të datës 11 nëntor të vitit 1794 Konventa e ndaloi veprimin e Klubit

----------


## ORIONI

*Robespieri*

Maksimilian Mari-Izidor de Robespieri u lind në Aras, më 6 maj të vitit 1758. ثshtë me prejardhje prej një familjeje mesatare borgjeze. Qysh në moshën e re e ka vizituar kolegjin e oratorisë në Aras. I është ndarë bursë prej një manastiri për ti ndjekur mësimet në një lice të njohur parisien, të cilin e kreu me sukses të shkëlqyeshëm në vitin 1780, kurse pak më vonë e kreu drejtësinë dhe shpejt bëhet i famshëm. U bë gjykatës dhe filloi të merret me ese shkencore për të cilat fitoi shpërblime nga Akademia e Arteve.
Kariera e tij politike filloi në moshën 31 vjeçare, kur ai u zgjodh anëtar i Kuvendit. Në vitin 1790 u bë kryetar i klubit të jakobinëve, anëtar i të cilit ishte që nga themelimi i tij. U shqua në mbrojtjen e të drejtave të njeriut dhe të qytetarëve.
Robespieri i vrazhdë posedonte shumë vlera morale dhe ishte kundër asaj jete të shfrenuar që kalonin Dantoni, Markizi orleaninan dhe shumë revolucionarë tjerë, gjë që edhe e mori emrin i pakorruptuar (i paprishur). Atë nuk e interesonin paratë. E vetmja gjë që synonte ishte pushteti, edhe atë pushteti të cilin ia dha populli, sepse Robespieri e zbuloi komplotin e Kapitalit drejtuar kundër mbretit. Disa historianë supozojnë se ai në shpirt ka qenë monarkist, gjë që nuk është e vërtetë. Në një rast ai u deklarua në favor të monarkisë së paqëndrueshme vetëm pse mendonte se pas rrëzimit të Luj XVI në Francë do të pason një qeveri shumë më pak demokratike se sa regjimi i vjetër. Dhe në këtë rast ka pasur të drejtë. Ai vetë thotë: Mua më paditën në Kuvend se jam republikan. Me këtë ata më bënë shumë nder, por unë nuk jam i tillë. Po të kisha qenë i paditur se jam monarkist, do të më turpëronin. Unë nuk jam i tillë si është kushtetuta e tashme franceze? Ajo është një republikë me një monark. Ajo nuk është monarki as republikë, por edhe republikë edhe monarki.
Robespieri ka qenë ithtar i flaktë i moralistit Zhan Zhak Ruso, i cili nuk ka qenë as monarkist as republikan. Me deklaratat e lartëshënuara dhe me një tjetër të ngjashme si ato ai vetë e nënshkruajti gjykimin me vdekje.
Më duket se neve na shtynë njëfarë DORE E FSHEHUR përkundër dëshirës sonë. اdo ditë Komiteti për shpëtimin kombëtar e bën pikërisht atë për të cilën një ditë më parë vendos që të mos e bën.
Ai (Rothshildi) i cili e angazhoi me rrogë, e paguajti për tradhtinë.
Një të shtune në korrik të vitit 1794, ditën e Sabatit për herë të parë tribunali revolucionar ishte në pushim. Ajo ditë u zgjodh për të vendosur për fatin e Robespierit. Këta francezë të mirë, prijës të revolucionit francez, ndodheshin në sinagogë për të vendosur dhe për të dhënë urdhër për ekzekutimin e tij. Ai ishte i plagosur rëndë, e jo i vrarë prej njëfarë polici Meda, me pseudonimin Merda, dhe të njëjtën ditë, më 28 korrik të vitit 1794 u gijotinua.
Shumë historianë francezë e botërorë sot i shtrojnë vetes pyetjen: pse Dantoni i pandershëm dhe i pamorlashëm, i cili u pat shitur të gjithëve, u bë i pavdekshëm duke i ngritur përmendore dhe duke ia vënë edhe rrugës në Paris emrin e tij, kurse Robespierit nuk iu nda kurrfarë shpërblimi moral dhe kurrfarë falënderimi nga Republika franceze. Natyrisht, kjo u bë për shkak të fjalimit të tij të fundit në të cilin ai foli për dorën e fshehur.
Familja autoritative e Rothshildit dëshironte që emri i Robespierit të zhytej në harresë.
Populli francez i cili edhe sot e kësaj dite mburret me revolucionin, po qe se e lëvdon Robespierin, do të thotë se e përkrah dhe e pranon thënien e tij të fundit se revolucioni francez nuk është vepër e francezëve, sepse ka qenë i përgatitur dhe i udhëhequr prej të huajve. Në këtë temë francezët janë shumë të ndieshëm.


*Mara*

Vërtet do të ishte njerëzore me vend që të vriten 260 mijë vetë për një ditë.
Zhan Pol-Mara u lind në Zvicër prej nënës zvicërane dhe babës sardenjas. Studjoi mjekësinë në Bordo dhe Paris, mbrojti titullën e doktoraturës në fushën e mjekësisë në Londër ku edhe punoi si mjek. Më vonë u kthye në Francë, filloi ta vë në praktikë mjekësinë dhe publikoi pamflete shkencore-filozofike dhe politike. Dëshira e tij e madhe ishte që të bëhej anëtar i Akademise së Shkencave të Francës ku për fat të keq nuk arriti të anëtarësohej.
Në vitin 1789, në fillim të revolucionit, ai e filloi veprimtarinë e tij si gazetar politik. Pas disa pamfleteve të publikuara në dobi të revolucionit filloi ta botojë gazetën ditore Miku i popullit. Për shkak të artikujve dhe eseve të pacenzuruar u dha urdhëri që të burgoset, por ai arriti që të strehohej në Angli, kështu që pas vetëm tre muajsh u kthye sërish në Francë. E lëshoi shtresën e mesme e cila deri atëherë e përkrahu dhe filloi ti mbrojë punëtorët dhe të varfërit. Me anë të artikujve të botuar e fitoi besimin dhe mbështetjen e të varfërve.
Shumica e pamfleteve që ai publikoi kishin për qëllim që ti nxisin masat e gjera popullore për kryengritje dhe tmerre. Kështu, për shembull, në pamfletin Cen est fait de nous (korrik i vitit 1790) ai shkruan: Pesë deri më gjashtëqind koka të prera do ta sigurojnë rahatinë, lirinë dhe lumturinë tuaj. Sërish iku në Angli, fshihej nga organet e pushtetit dhe shpesh herë flente nëpër bodrume dhe në të njëjtën kohë e botonte gazetën e tij. Ai ishte njëri prej nxitësve më të zemëruar për vrasje dhe gjakderdhje. Më 9 shtator e zgjodhi Konventa deputet nga Parisi. Ai luftoi në emër të shtresës më të ulët të njerëzve në të cilët edhe vetë nuk kishte besim se mund ta qeverisnin një republikë, për këtë shkak i shtynte ata që ta zgjedhnin një diktator, duke shpresuar se ai diktator do të jetë vetë.
Tashmë kur Republika u bë fakt i pamohueshëm, Mara i paralajmëroi bashkatdhetarët e vet për fatkeqësitë që mund të ndodhnin. Do të kaloni pesëdhjetë vjet në anarki dhe nga ajo do të shpëtoni me një diktator. Në bazë të propozimeve të tij Konventa e gjykoi me vdekje Luj XVI dhe e ekzekutoi. Ai, po ashtu, ka qenë nismëtar i Tribunalit revolucionar dhe i Komitetit për shpëtim publik, të cilët u bënë instrumente të terrorit shkencor.
Prej vitit 1788 e sulmoi një sëmundje e tmerrshme e lëkurës, e ai, po ashtu, kishte ndezje të mushkërive të bardha. Pjesën më të madhe të kohës duhej patjetër ta kalonte në kadë të mbushur me ujë të ngrohtë, e vetmja gjë që e qetësonte.
Më 13 korrik të vitit 1793 një franceze e re, Sharlota Korde, hyri në banesën e tij dhe e preu me thikë përderisa ai ndodhej i shtrirë në kadë.
Komoditeti në të cilin jetonte Mara aspak nuk i përngjante jetesës së atyre që i përfaqësonte.

*Dantoni*

Zhorzh-Zhak Dantoni, i lindur më 28 shtator të vitit 1759 në provincën Shampanjë, në Francë, ka qenë njëri ndër polemistët më të ndërlikuar dhe burrë shtetasit më kontradiktor në periudhën e revolucionit francez. E mbaroi drejtësinë në Rejms dhe filloi të punojë në Paris. Karierën revolucionare e filloi si advokat i ri dhe si orator rrugësh nën mbrojtjen e Markizit orleanian. Shumë shpejt u shqua me fjalimet e tij të flakta dhe impulsive. Dihet fare mirë se ka pasur edhe përkrahje financiare prej Markizit për fjalimet dhe agjitimet e tij të cilat e sollën Francën në një despotizëm që nuk mbahet mend.
Gjatë tërë revolucionit askund nuk do ta hasim Dantonin të jetë drejtpërsëdrejti i inkuadruar në çrregullimet të cilat vetë i nxiti dhe i përgatiti. Ai nuk prezentoi në rrethimin e Bastilies, por atë bile e vizitoi ditën e nesërme.
Ai u bë ministër i drejtësisë dhe luajti një rol shumë me rëndësi në kohën e revolucionit, gjë që - siç theksoi ai shumë herë - kjo nuk ishte aspiratë e tij politike, por mjet për kënaqje dhe dobi. Revolucioni në fillim ka qenë dëshpërim i madh për Dantonin, sepse ende nuk mundte ta shfrytëzojë për më tepër të ardhura, kështu që duhej të jetonte nga ndihma që merrte prej babës së gruas së vet. Më vonë orleanianët i siguruan një jetë të mirë si kundërvlerë për shkrimet dhe aktivitetin e tij agjitues.
Ai pranoi prej mbretit njëqind mijë lira dhe ia dha besën se do të jetë më i matur dhe nuk do të ngacmojë kurrfarë manifestimesh anarkiste. Mirëpo, pasi që veti e karakterit të tij ishte që të mos e mbajë besën e dhënë, përsëri iu kthye bandës orleaniane.
Dantoni, më pak gjakpirës se Mara dhe më pak i vrazhdë se de Muleni, por më egoist se të gjithë. Në çdo moment ishte i gatshëm të shitej për cilëndo qoftë parti. Njeri i dhënë pas kënaqësive dhe jetës së shfrenuar, paratë për të kurrnjëherë nuk ishin të mjaftueshmë dhe përherë jetonte me huaja.
Ai ishte njeri me entuziazëm të pafrenuar dhe me temperament të bujshëm, pa kurrfarë discipline intelektuale ose morale. Ai vërtet ishte shumë besnik ndaj vendit të tij, e kjo ishte merita më e madhe e tij ndaj Francës.
I gjykuar me vdekje, ai dhe miqtë e tij u gijotinuan më 5 prill të vitit 1794. Para se të ekzekutohej iu drejtua xhelatit dhe i tha: Kokën time tregoja popullit, ajo e meriton atë, mirëpo, në këtë turma nuk reagoi, ajo qëndroi në heshtje.
Mund të kontestohet se a thua vallë gjykimi dhe likuidimi i tij ka qenë i arsyeshëm dhe i domosdoshëm.

----------


## ORIONI

*Kreu i gjashtë NAPOLEON BONAPARTA*

Pas vdekjes sime, e cila nuk është shumë larg, dëshiroj ta hapni trupin tim Dëshiroj ta nxirrni zemrën time, ta vini në shpirto dhe ta çoni në Parmë te e dashura ime Maria Luiza Ju preferoj ta kontrolloni barkun tim shumë me kujdes. Për këtë të bëni raport të saktë dhe të hollësishëm dhe tia jepni djalit tim Ju porosis që të mos lëshoni asgjë në këtë shqyrtim.
Ua lë testament të gjitha familjeve sundimtare tmerrin dhe turpin e çasteve të mia të fundit.
Napoleon Bonaparta u lind në vitin 1769 në Korsikë rreth një viti e gjysmë pas bashkangjitjes së saj me Francën. Rrjedh prej një familje oristokrate. I ati i tij, advokat me profesion, ishte kundër okupimit francez të Korsikës.
Qysh në moshën nëntë vjeçare Napoleoni u regjistrua në kolegj në Francë, në të cilin u arsimua dhe u edukua sipas sistemit francez, megjithatë, kjo nuk ndryshoi gjë në temperamentin e tij korsikan. Pesë vjet mësoi në kolegjin ushtarak në Brien, pastaj një vit në Akademinë ushtarake në Paris. Në moshën gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjeçare e kreu Akademinë ndër më të mbrëmët në klasë me sukses dhe iu nda grada e nëntogerit artilerik. Vazhdoi të lexojë dhe të merret më me intenzitet posaçërisht me materiale nga fusha e strategjisë dhe taktikës. Pikërisht në atë kohë filluan trazirat të cilat më vonë u shndërruan në revolucionin francez. Ai si adhurues i Zhan-Zhak Rusoit dhe Volterit, mendonte se ndryshimet politike ishin të domosdoshme, por nuk e kishte shumë të qartë se çfarë ndryshimesh duheshin, sepse nuk ishte i njohur me vuajtjet e punëtorëve. Si nëntoger iu ofrua jakobinëve dhe për një kohë të shkurtër u bë kryetar i tyre. Ligjëronte haptazi kundër fisnikëve, ipeshkëve dhe murgjëve.
Në vitin 1792 partia e babait të tij, atëherë nën qeverisjen e diktatorit korsikan, Paolit, u përgatitë ta ndajë Korsikën nga Franca, gjë që Napoleoni iu kundërvu në mënyrë energjike, i mobilizoi jakobinët korsikanë dhe e okupoi ujdhesën San Stefani, kështu që filloi lufta qytetare në Korsikë.
Pas vdekjes së babait të tij, në moshën gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjeçare, Napoleoni i mori përsipër të gjitha përkujdesjet dhe detyrat ndaj nënës së vet dhe anëtarëve të familjes. Financiarisht nuk qëndronte mirë. Në të njëjtën kohë Rothshildi kërkonte një luftëtar të talentuar dhe Talejrani ia gjeti. Temperamenti i tij korsikan dhe gatishmëria e tij për të bërë çdo gjë tamam përputheshin me konceptet e Rothshildit i cili aspak nuk mendonte se kalorësi i tij një ditë mund të bëhej monarku më i fuqishëm. Qëllimet e tij ishin: E para, të likuidonte miliona të krishtërë dhe ta dobësonte Kishën krishtere, dhe e dyta, ta mbante vazhdimisht në luftë Evropën. Për këtë shkak iu dha urdhër bankave të veta dhe të gjitha organizatave të fshehta që me gjithë zemër ta
ndihmonin Napoleonin i cili në mënyrë të shkëlqyeshme e shfrytëzoi proteksionin e tillë dëri në momentin e marrjes së pushtetit. Ai në një mënyrë mjaft të shkathtë simuloi antikatolikun e madh, gjë që kjo, natyrisht, iu pëlqeu frangmasonëve. Ky është sqarim i vetëm për suksesin e jashtëzakonshëm të tij. A nuk është e vërtetë se të gjithë mendojnë bile edhe sot e kësaj dite se koncept i vetëm për të ka qenë lufta. Të njëjtin koncept e ka pasur edhe Rothshildi. Kjo është arsyeja e vetme për karierën e shkëlqyeshme të Napoleonit. Rothshildi e formoi dhe Rothshildi e zhduku.
Qysh si nëntoger ai u bë shok i afërt me Augustin Robespierin, ithtar besnik dhe anëtar i frangmasonëve. Augustini e lidhi atë me vëllain e tij më të vjetër, diktatorin e njohur Maksimilian Robespierin. Filloi shumë shpejt të përparojë: u bë komandant batalioni, pastaj kryeadjutant, komandant brigade dhe gjeneral brigade.
Si mund të përfytyrojmë që korsikani Napoleon Bonaparta, i cili nuk ishte me prejardhje franceze dhe nuk lindi i pasur ose me ndonjë titullë fisnike franceze, qysh në moshën e tij 35 vjeçe të bëhet sundimtar i botës.
Napoleoni kur u bë komandant i armatës franceze në Itali, frankmasonët italianë jo vetëm që nuk iu kundërvunë, por me gjithë zemër i ndihmuan okupatorët. Të gjitha fitoret e tij: në Tulon kundër anglezve dhe pastaj në Itali e ngritën në sy të botës si të pathyeshëm. Nuk mund ti mohohen trimëria dhe gjenialiteti i tij ushtarak, por bota ka parë shumë kapacitete dhe strategë luftarakë, fama dhe njohja e të cilëve zakonisht ka ndodhur pas vdekjes së tyre, e jo derisa kanë qenë gjallë.
Kampanja egjiptase e në veçanti beteja e Nilit i treguan Evropës se Napoleoni ishte i pathyeshëm. Britania e Madhe, Rusia, Austria dhe Turqia formuan një koalicion të ri kundër Francës. Në vitin 1799 armata franceze në Itali pësoi disfatë dhe e lëshoi pjesën më të madhe të siujdhesës. Shkak kryesor i kësaj disfate ishin ngjarjet të cilat zhvilloheshin brenda në Francë. Të gjithë të vdekurit u përjashtuan nga udhëheqja dhe u zëvendësuan me jakobinë. Napoleoni e lëshoi armatën dhe u kthye në Paris me pretekst ta shpëtojë Republikën. Vërtet, ky ishte njëri prej qëllimeve të tij, kurse synimi i tij kryesor, në realitet, ishte grabitja e pushtetit. Vetë Direktoriumi e thirri në ndihmë. Pas vetëm një-dy muajsh Napoleoni bëri grushtshtet, i detyroi të gjithë drejtorët të japin dorëheqje dhe e shpërndau Komisionin ligjdhënës.
U formua qeveri e re - Konsultë - prej tre konsujsh. Njëri prej tyre ishte Napoleoni, i cili u bë sundimtar absolut i Framcës. Francezët, edhe pse nuk e njihnin mirë, e pranuan dhe fituan besim tek ai për shkak të fitoreve që korrte në betejat e luftës. I besonin për shkak se ai ishte i vetmi i ashtuquajtur gjeneral civil, më i afërt me popullin. Në të njëjtën kohë, Napoleoni kishte krejtësisht mendim tjetër për popullin dhe besonte se ai në asnjë mënyrë nuk duhej ta udhëhiqte pushtetin, porse populli duhej të udhëhiqej. Napoleoni, edhe pse ishte i afërt me popullin, vuri diktaturë ushtarake në Francë dhe e ndryshoi Kushtetutën. Kushtetuta e re nuk i garantonte të drejtat e njeriut dhe askund nuk përmendte: Liri, barazi dhe vëllazërim.
Napoleoni vetë ishte indiferent ndaj religjionit, mirëpo kishte fituar bindje se popullit i nevojitej njëfarë religjioni.
Me insistim të kryeshefit të policisë, Fushe Konsulta u transformua në perandori, gjë që u shpall më 18 maj të vitit 1804 dhe u vërtetua me plebishit special.
Napoleoni veten e shpalli perandor dhe u kurorëzua nga papa Pio VII në katedralen Notër Dam.
Napoleoni zenitin e arriti në vtin 1810 kur pothuajse e tërë Evropa u bë e tij. Të gjitha shtetet e nënshtruara i qeveriste familja e tij. Ai u nda prej Zhozefinës dhe u martua me Maria Luizën, vajzën e perandorit austriak, Francit I.
Zyrtarizimi i religjionit katolik në Francë Napoleonin e bëri jashtëzakonisht të fuqishëm, e kjo e frikësoi Rothshildin. Për këtë shkak ai që e ngriti atë vendosi ta likuidojë.
Napoleoni, prej momentit kur u bë perandor, e ndërroi edhe konceptin e mendimit edhe atë të veprimit. Filloi ti trajtojë masat e gjera popullore si fëmijët e vet. E kuptoi se lufta kundër Kishës do ta shkatërronte vendin e tij dhe nuk nguroi që ti korrigjojë gabimet e sjelljeve të tija të
mëparshme. Më herët, në moshën rinore Napoleoni ua kishte dhënë fjalën masonëve përmes Robespierit se do ti përmbushte të gjitha dëshirat e tyre dhe do të bëhej njeriu i tyre më i dashur. Mirëpo, kur u bë perandor, e pa se interesat e shtetit të cilin e qeveriste ishin në kundërshtim me premtimet e dhëna. Gjithë e më tepër ishte në gjendje të depërtojë në manipulimet e atij grupi të vogël njerëzish të cilat ishin fatale për vendin dhe vendosi të nxjerrë ligje të veçanta me të cilët do ta kufizonte eksploatimin e njerëzve. Bile haptazi ata filloi ti quajë krimba dhe kanibalë të Rothshildit.
I vetmi i cili ishte në gjendje ti bllokonte sukseset e kësaj dore të fshehur ishte Napoleoni. Për këtë arsye i kurdisën shumë atentate. Në vitin 1809, pas një atentanti të pasuksesshëm, Napoleoni bisedoi vetë me atentatorin dhe pastaj dha deklaratën që vijon: Kjo është vepër e gjermanëve. Me siguri këtu ka pasur për qëllim Iluminatët - organizatën e drejtuar prej Majer Rothshildit dhe pesë bijve të tij.
Pavarësisht nga opinioni botëror se Napoleoni ka qenë dashamir i luftës, ai si perandor u bë dashamir i paqes. Këtë e argumenton një deklaratë e tij të cilën e dha në kohën kur nuk ishte në luftë me askë: I falënderoj Zotit, jam në paqe me tërë botën. Ky rrëfim i tij edhe më tepër i tërboi Rothshildët të cilët më me intenzitet vazhduan konspirimin dhe përgatitjen e luftërave të reja. Karl Rothshildi, selia e të cilit ishte në Itali, përgatiti një incident të gërditur. Papën e burgosi një gjeneral pa njohurinë e Napoleonit, gjë që shkaktoi shkishërimin e tij në vitin 1809. Pas Karl Rothshildit Napoleonin e rroku Xhejms Rothshildi nga Parisi dhe Natan Rothshildi nga Londra, të cilët në çdo mënyrë synonin që ta zhduknin.
Pse Franca dhe Rusia hyrën në luftë në vitin 1812, kjo qe një enigmë e madhe për historianët.
Ekzostojnë dokumente në arkivin nacional në Paris që tregojnë se Xhejmsi, Karli dhe Natan Rothshildi janë marrë me llojlloj intrigash dhe komplotesh. Bile disa personalitete të larta që rrinin pranë Napoleonit e këshillonin që ata ti përzë nga vendi dhe secili anëtar i klanit të tyre që do të hynte në Francë të burgosej. Ministri i punëve të brendshme, po ashtu, posedonte shumë dëshmi dhe korrespondenca për komplotet e Rothshildëve. Napoleoni bëri gabim fatal që nuk i qëroi hesapet në mënyrë kategorike me këtë familje famëkeqe, me çka jo vetëm që do ta shpëtonte veten, por edhe tërë botën. Tashmë ishte tepër vonë!
Beteja që u zhvillua te Vaterloja, po ashtu, mbeti enigmë. Deri në momentin e fundit ushtria e Napoleonit përparonte në të gjitha pozicionet. Napoleoni u sëmurë dhe i dyti pas tij sipas hierarkisë, Mareshal Sulti, sipas planit të kurdisur e humbi betejën. Sulti i dëgjonte urdhërat e familjes Rothshild në vend që ti dëgjonte ato të komandantit të tij suprem, Napoleonit. Më vonë doli në shesh se Sulti kishte qenë i afërt për nga gjaku me Rothshildin. Për miqësinë dhe shërbimin e madh që ia bëri ai familjes më vonë u shpërblye me pasuri të mëdha.
Gjatë viteve të fundit Napoleoni nuk i provokonte luftërat, por atë e provokonin dhe ai i pranonte si ultima racio
Në janar të vitit 1814 kufijt e Francës u sulmuan nga të gjitha anët. Aleatët në mënyrë oficiale deklaruan se nuk luftojnë kundër popullit francez, por kundër vetë Napoleonit. Pothuajse ishte e pamundshme që armata franceze tiu bënte ballë forcave ushtarake të aleatëve, të cilat tashmë ndodheshin para dyerve të Parisit. Dhe pikërisht në momentin kur Napoleoni u përgatit tu bie nga shpina, Senati e emëroi Qeverinë e përkohshme me Talejranin si kryetar i cili e shpalli shfronësimin e perandorit dhe pa deklarimin e popullit e shpalli Luj XVIII, i cili kishte vetëm përkrahjen e Anglisë.
Kur Napoleonin e lëshuan shumica e gjeneralve dhe kaluan në anën e kundërshtarve, ai abdikoi më 6 prill të vitit 1814. E dërguan në ujdhesën e vogël (vetëm disa milje kuadratë) Elba, prej nga, pas dhjetë muajsh qëndrimi, iku dhe u kthye sërish në Francë që ta marrë sundimin edhe për 100 ditë, pastaj sërish abdikoi dhe iu dorëzua anglezve.
Pas tragjedisë në afërsi të Vaterlos Napoleoni u dorëzua në mëshirën e kundërshtarit kundër të cilit luftoi plotë njëzet vjet.
Më 15 korrik ai ndodhej i burgosur në anijen luftarake Belrofon, duke pritur të marrë vesh se si do ta ketë fatin.
Napoleoni, para se tiu dorëzohej anglezve, pati mundësi, e në të njëjtën kohë e këshilluan shumica e njerëzve të tij të besueshëm, të udhëtonte me anije e cila e pritte për Amerikë. Pasi u mendua gjatë erdhi në përfundim se nuk ishte e ndershme për një njeri të tillë si ai të fshihej si mi në rropullitë e anijes. Atëherë e shkruajti letrën famoze dërguar princit britanez, trashëgimtar i fronit, më vonë mbret, Xhorxhit IV:
Lartëmadhëria Juaj,
Viktimë e fraksioneve që e ndanë shtetin tim dhe e armiqësisë së fuqive të mëdha evropiane, unë e kreva karierën time politike dhe tash nisem njësoj sikur Temistokli për të zënë vend në zemër të njerëzve britanezë. Vëhem nën mbrojtje të ligjeve të tyre, gjë të cilën e kërkoj prej Lartëmadhërisë Suaj si njëri ndër armiqtë e mi më të fuqishëm, më pozitivë dhe më zemërbardhë.
Qeveria angleze u gjet në një pozitë delikate. Iu dashtën plotë dy javë për të vendosur se çfarë qëndrimi të marrë ndaj Napoleonit. Pati propozime të ndryshme: ta lënë të jetojë diku në Angli ose ta vrasin. Propozimin e dytë në mënyrë më energjike e kundërshtoi Velingtoni - ai i njëjti i cili e fitoi luftën në afërsi të Vaterlos. Më në fund u pranua mendimi që ai të dërgohej në ujdhesën Shën-Elena, prej nga as zogu nuk mund ta fluturojë oqeanin. Këtë vendim të anglezve e pëlqyen edhe fuqitë tjera aleate.
Më 31 korrik në anije arriti admirali anglez Lord Kejti për ta lexuar Dekretin me të cilin Napoleoni internohej në udhjesën Shën-Elena. Napoleoni e dëgjoi me durim, pas kësaj nuk u përmbajt dot dhe i hutuar bërtiti: Kjo është më e keqe se sa kafazi i hekurt i Timurlengut më mirë tiu kisha dorëzuar burbonëve Unë vëhem nën mbrojtje të ligjeve të vendit Tuaj Qeveria Juaj i prishë të drejtat e shenjta të mikpritjes Ndoshta vetë e kam nënshkruar gjykimin me vdekje
Më 7 gusht Napoleoni së bashku me suitën e tij kaloi në anijen luftarake Nortumberlend, e cila pas dy ditësh u nis për Shën-Elenë, ku arriti pas 71 ditë. Njeriu i cili e kishte në disponim tërë Evropën, tash ndodhej në shoqëri të 27 vetëve që vullnetarisht emigronin me të - shërbëtorë, oficerë me familjet e tyre dhe një mjek. Njeriu i tij më besnik, Luj Marshani - ordinancë e tij personale i cili në të gjitha betejat ka qenë gjithmonë me të, nuk harroi që ta marrë dhe ta paketojë nëpër sënduqe, bibliotekën lëvizëse të Napoleonit e cila përbëhej prej rreth 600 librash, garniturat për ushqim e të ngjashme.
Ujdhesën Shën-Elena e sundonin anglezët dhe ajo gjendej 1.700 milje larg Keptaunit, Afrika Jugore, 1.800 milje larg Amerikës Jugore dhe 4.000 milje larg Anglisë. Toka më e afërt gjendej në largësi prej 700 milje - Ujdhesa Asansioni.
Ky mërgim e rriti numrin e anglezve jashtëzakonisht shumë. Në ujdhesë u vendosën më se 3 mijë ushtarë, pesë anije ushtarake dhe gjashtë anije tjera më të vogla. Anijet vazhdimisht e mbanin të rrethuar ujdhesën, në të cilën shumë topa të drejtuar në drejtim të oqeanit ishin në gjendje gatishmërie që ta zmbrapsin çdo sulm të flotave të huaja që do të tentonin ta lironin Napoleonin. Jeta Napoleonit në ujdhesë i kalonte në monotoni dhe në zabullimë. Dëfrim të vetëm e kishte kalërimin, për çdo ditë shëtitte hipur në kalë në shoqëri të ndonjërit nga suita e tij. Drekat, darkat dhe pritjet e disa autoritarve që vinin prej skajit tjetër të botës ta shihnin kalonin sipas protokollit dhe njësoj në mënyrë solemne sikur më parë në pallat. Njerëzit të cilët e shoqëronin i drejtoheshin me fjalët: Lartëmadhëria Juaj. Kështu vazhdoi gjatë disa viteteve të para, deri në momentin kur Napoleoni filloi të mos ndihej mirë me shëndet. Trashja e tij e shpejt, dalja e nyjave dhe dhembjet në stomak filluan ta shqetësonin. Ai në Francë gjithmone jetonte me mendimin se ishte caku për hakmarrje dhe se në çdo hap përgjohej të vritej. Dhe me plotë të drejtë - vetëm si perandor kundër tij ishin regjistruar më se 30 atentate. Në ujdhesë ai ndihej më i sigurtë, sepse sipas tij, armiqë më të mëdhenj të tij ishin anglezët të cilët nuk guxonin ta likuidonin në mënyrë oficiale, sepse ishin pjesë e aleatëve dhe zbatonin vendimin e tyre që ta ruanin dhe ti siguronin sipas mundësive një jetë normale. Ai jetonte larg tyre, i rrethuar vetëm
me simpatizuesit e vet francezë dhe me dy korsikanë, të cilët vullnetarisht e kalonin jetën në internim me të. Ai nuk frikësohej prej njerëzve të vet. Ushqimin për të dhe për të tjerët e përgatitte gjellëbërësi i tij, Pieroni, i cili edhe më parë ia përgatitte ushqimin dhe ishte shumë i besueshëm.
Për grupin e vogël të internuarve, anglezët kishin aprovuar buxhet të veçantë, pjesën më të madhe të produkteve e blenin në vende të ndryshme. Vera, të cilën e pinte vetëm Napoleoni, sillej me anije prej Keptauni, Afrika Jugore. Ajo vinte në fuçi, në ujdhesë mbushej nëpër shishe dhe e ruante vetë gjeneral Montaloni. Napoleoni pinte rregullisht për çdo ditë, por jo më tepër se gjysmë shisheje. Sepse ai verën shumë e donte, kurse importimi i saj ishte mjaft i vështirë dhe i shtrenjtë, ata të cilët e shoqëronin kishin vendosur që atë ta pijë vetëm perandori. Të tjerët pinin verëra lokale më të lira.
Kah fundi i vitit të pestë të internimit gjendja shëndetësore e Napoleonit keqësohej gjithë e më shumë. Tashmë e kishte vështirë të delte në shëtitje hipur në kalë dhe pjesën më të madhe të kohës e kalonte në dhomë, ku lexonte, i shikonte hartat ose ia diktonte mdonjërit prej oficerëve kujtimet e shumë betejave të zhvilluara. Me porosi të mjekut të vet kohë pas kohe delte të punojë në kopsht të cilin vetë e kishte parceluar dhe skicuar. Në mars të vitit 1818 Napoleoni e thirri në dhomën e vet njërin prej gjeneralëve - Gurgoin. Për herë të parë e ndau me të një sasi të verës. Gjenerali hetoi se vera kishte njëfarë shije mjaft të çuditshme dhe atë ia tregoi Napoleonit. Guverneri ka aftësi të më helmojë duke i ndërruar tapat e shisheve, tha ai. Kohëve të fundit ai gjithë e më shpesh flitte për mundësinë e helmimit të tij dhe në veçanti e përmendte verën. Mbeti enigmë se pse ai, prej momentit kur filloi të dyshonte dhe të frikësohej prej verës, nuk e ndërpreu pirjen e saj. Por përkundrazi - ditëve të fundit të jetës së tij, kur ndodhej në shtrat, nuk donte të marrë kurrfarë barnash, kurse verën e pinte, ndonëse edhe nga pak me lugë, pas kësaj deklaroi se vetëm ajo ia lehtësonte dhembjet e tmerrshme të stomakut. Që nga fillimi i vitit 1821 shumë shpejt gjendja shëndetësore iu keqësua. Në maj ai ua diktoi dëshirat e fundit të tij:
Kam dëshirë që hiri im të pushojë në brigjet e Senës, në mesin e francezve të cilët jashtëzakonisht shumë i kam dashur Po vdes para kohe, i vrarë nga oligarkia angleze dhe prej vrasësve të saj të paguar.
Në të njëjtën ditë shqiptoi edhe disa fjali të ndërprera si: Zotëri Franca Komandanti i armatës Biri im, kështu që pikërisht në ora 5 e 49 minuta, më 5 maj të vitit 1821, vdiq Napoleoni i madh e i pathyeshëm në kushte dhe rrethana shumë më mizere se cilido qoftë njeri tjetër i rëndomtë.
Dëshira e tij u plotësua - mjeku i tij personal ia bëri autopsinë në ujdhesën Antomarçi në prani të edhe gjashtë mjekëve ushtarakë anglezë të njësiteve ushtarake të ujdhesës. Në lukth i zbuluan të thatë dhe mushkërinë e zezë mjat të zmadhuar. Mjekët ndanin katër mendime të ndryshme për shkaktimin e aktit të vdekjes. Në fund e pranuan atë më të zakonshmen dhe i liruan anglezët prej çfarëdo qoftë përgjegjësie: Vdiq prej rakut në stomak.
E vorrosën në një luginë të ujdhesës Shën-Elena. Në përmendoren e vorrit nuk e ka të shkruar emrin, por vetëm: Këtu pushon.
Qeveria angleze nuk u pajtua që tia vënin titujt e tij, për këtë shkak suita e tij, në shenjë protesti, vendosi të mos shkruajë asgjë.
Një roje speciale e përbërë prej 12 ushtarësh anglezë të veshur në uniforma të kuqe jetonin vazhdimisht pranë vorrit dhe gjatë 20 vjetëve bënin roje ditë e natë pranë kufomës së armikut më të madh.
Para se të vorrosej Napoleoni, njeriu i tij më i afërt dhe më i besueshëm, Luj Marshani ia preu një pjesë të madhe të flokëve dhe kur u kthye në Francë vëndoi copëza të vogla flokësh në medaljonet e arta dhe ua dërgoi të gjithë të afërmve dhe simpatizuesve të tij.
Njëqind e tredhjetekatër vjet pas vdekjes së Napoleonit, një dentist suedez me emrin Forshufvud, i cili përveç shërimit të dhëmbëve merrej edhe me toksikologji, vjen në përfundim se smalti i dhëmbëve nuk është i vdekur, ndërkaq paraqet indin jetësor i cili vazhdimisht ushqehet prej plazmës së gjakut të cilën ai e quajti ultrakapilar. Forshufvudi ishte adhurues i madh i
Napoleonit dhe tubonte gjithëfarë portretesh, figura të vogla e gjësende tjera që e përkujtonin atë, kurse në kohën e lirë lexonte çdo libër që botohej në lidhje me Napoleonin dhe emrin e tij.
Një natë vjeshte të vitit 1955 Forshufvudi i lexonte memoaret e Luj Marshanit. Këto ishin kujtimet e fundit të sapopublikuara në lidhje me jetën dhe vdekjen e Napoleonit në ujdhesën Shën-Elena, të shkruara nga njeriu më i afërt dhe më i besueshëm i tij. Në këto memoare ndiqej ditë për ditë muaji i fundit i jetës së Napoleonit. Forshufvudi arriti të njihej me detaje të cilat nuk mund ti gjente në asnjë shkrim tjetër të memoareve. Marshani përshkruante me një thjeshtësi bindëse se si ndihej Napoleoni për çdo ditë veç e veç dhe si Napoleoni vetë i regjistronte disa simptome; çka ka ngrënë gjatë ditës dhe si ka qenë reakcioni. Ky ishte një përshkrim i njeriut i cili kishte kaluar shumë orë pranë shtratit të mbrojtësit të tij. Nga përshkrimet e hollësishme të Marshanit shihej se si Napoleonit i binin qimet e trupit në përjashtim të atyre të kokës; ndonjëherë nuk e merrte gjumi tërë natën, e herën tjetër nuk mund të zgjohej; i delnin nyjat; si nuk mund ta mbanin këmbët etj.
Forshufvudi ndërlidhi disa gjëra nga përditshmëria e Napoleonit me njohuritë e tij nga fusha e helmeve dhe shtroi pyetjen - a ka mundësi që Napoleoni të jetë helmuar? Menjëherë u shtrua pyetja tjetër se pse autopsia nuk zbuloi asgjë, gjë që me siguri do të duhej të zbulonte gjurmë nga helmimi i tmerrshëm. Mbetet mundësia tjetër - helmimi kronik. Simptomet të cilat Marshani i theksonte në memoaret e tij bënin fjalë për arsenikun - helmi më i njohur dhe më i përdorur në kohën e Napoleonit, bile edhe më parë, i njohur me emrin pluhur trashëgues, sepse me të i kanë helmuar prindërit dhe të afërmit për ti trashëguar.
Forshufvudi vendosi që pjesën më të madhe të kohës tia kushtojë ndriçimit të enigmës në lidhje me vdekjen e parakohshme të Napoleonit. Plotë katër vjet, mjeku në laboratorinë e tij bëri hulumtime të hollësishme që kishin të bënin me helmime me arsenik dhe të ngjashme. Sërish u kthye dhe i lexoi të gjitha materialet në lidhje me Napoleonin në ujdhesën Shën-Elena. I studioi në detaje fatet e të gjithë njerëzve të suitës së Napoleonit, si dhe të njerëzve që e internuan - anglezve - dhe u mundua ta zbulojë një vrasës historik! Për të më me rëndësi ishte që pikësëpari të dëshmojë se Napoleoni ka qenë i helmuar. Si ta argumentonte këtë? Kufoma e Napoleonit, prej asaj kohe që qëndroi 19 vjet në ujdhesë, gjendet në Paris në një sarkofag të çuditshëm të mermertë. Cila qeveri franceze do të pajtohej që një njeri i huaj, suedez, ta kontrollojë dhe të marrë prova nga kufoma e idhullit të tyre, Napoleonit? Mbeti mundësi e vetme që tu bëhej analizë flokëve që Marshani i kishte marrë prej kokës së tij dhe ua kishte shpërndarë të afërmve. Nga toksikologjia mjeku e dinte se flokët ishin njëri prej vendeve më të mira për matjen e arsenikut që përmbante trupi, sepse trupi tenton që ta hudhë helmin përmes flokëve.
Metoda për një analizë të tillë ishte e mirënjohur dhe shfrytëzohej prej kohëve të hershme në një mënyrë mjaft primitive dhe të ngadalshme. Për fat të mirë, në vitin 1959 dr. Hamilton Smithi - shkencëtar dhe profesor i Universitetit në Glasgou - në mënyrë speciale është marrë me toksikologji. Ai zbuloi dhe përkreu sistemin për caktimin e saktë të sasisë së arsenikut vetëm përmes një qimeje të kokës. Kryhet bombardimi nuklear të cilin e aktivizon arseniku, bile edhe jep mundësi të përcaktohet prej njërit skaj të qimes dëri në tjetrin, me milimetra në mënyrë mjaft të saktë përmbajtja e arsenikut, e po ashtu, edhe koha kur organizmi ka marrë helm.
Me vështirësi të mëdha Dr. Forshufvudi gjeti prej tre-katër burimesh perçe të flokëve të Napoleonit dhe ia dërgoi në Glasgou Dr. Smithit për analizë. Dr. Smithi bëri më se 140 prova. Të dhënat për sasinë e arsenikut në flokët e Napoleonit në afat më se pesë vjet qëndrimi në ujdhesë tregonin përmbajtje të ndryshme - prej 2,8 pjesëve të milionit deri më 51,2 pjesëve të milionit, në të gjitha rastet katër-pesë herë më shumë nga përmbajtja normale prej 0,8.
Kjo tregon fare qartë se Napoleoni ka qenë i helmuar sistematikisht me arsenik gati çdo ditë. Por kush ishte ai që e helmonte? Anglezët apo dikush nga shoqëria e tij? Në bazë të hulumtive të themelta e të thella u konstatua se vrasës dhe helmues i drejtpërdrejt ka qenë njeriu nga shoqëria e Napoleonit - gjeneral Montaloni, i cili iu bashkangjit suitës së Napoleonit menjëherë pas Vaterlos dhe me të shkoi në ujdhesën Shën-Elena. Ai vetë e ka ruajtë verën e Napoleonit dhe gjatë mbushjes së shisheve me verë ai ka futë në të edhe sasinë e doemosshme të arsenikut. Autori i
hulumtimeve Dr. Forshufvudi si dhe hulumtuesit e tjerë paraqesin shumë argumente serioze kundër gjeneral Montalonit, të cilat, prej momentit që i studiova thellësisht, unë personalisht i pranoj për kompetentë. Vetë Montaloni nuk ka pasur kurrfarë arsye dhe baze personale për ta helmuar Napoleonin. Rreziku dhe flijimi nga ana e tij ishin mjat të mëdha, do të thotë të jetojë i ri pesë vjet e gjysmë në atë ujdhesë të shkretë! E vërteta është se ai qe dërguar me një mision të tillë, gjë që kur u kthye u pat shpërblyer me dhurata të majme. Kush e shpërbleu? Kuptohet, armiqtë e pasur të Napoleonit.
Pas njëzet vjetësh, kur delegacioni mbretëror francez e transferoi kufomën e Napoleonit nga ujdhesa Shën-Elena, për çudi të të gjithëve trupi i tij ishte i njëjti si ai ditën e fundit të vdekjes së tij. Teshat ishin kalbur, e trupi - i paprekur, sikur të kishte qenë i balsamuar. Mirëpo, balsamimi i trupit të tij para vorrimit nuk është bërë. Edhe një argument për helmimin kronik me arsenik është ky helm i fortë i cili shpejt i shkatërron qelizat e gjalla dhe në të njëjtën kohë i konzervon. Muzetë shpesh e shfrytëzojnë atë për ruajtjen dhe konzervimin e kufomave njerëzore. Bile edhe sot, po qe se zhvulosen gjashtë arkivole, ku ndodhet i vulosur Napoleoni, trupi i tij heshtazi do të dëshmojë për vrasjen e tij në mënyrë tinzake.
Menjëherë pas vdekjes së Napoleonit shkrimtarët dhe poetët e famshëm filluan ta përshkruajnë jetën e tij dhe pasojat e mbretërisë së tij. Bajroni publikoi Ode për Napoleonin, Hajne shkruajti baladën Die Grenadiere, Stendli - Jeta e Napoleonit. Megjithatë, më interesante dhe më kompetente janë veprat e shkruara prej njerëzve të cilët i ndanë me Napoleonin pesë vjet e gjysmë të jetës së tyre në ujdhesën Shën-Elena. Mjeku i tij O. Mera në vitin 1822 botoi Një zë nga Shën-Elena. Në vitin 1823 gjeneral Montaloni e botoi Historia e ujdhesës Shën-Elena, të cilën e kishte shkruar duke qenë në ujdhesë. Mirëpo, kjo histori nuk është e plotë, sepse në të Sharl-Tristan de Montaloni askund nuk shkruan se kush e helmoi Napoleonin. Kush urdhëroi? Pse u dasht të kryhej ky krim i madh? La Kejsi i ka kontribuar jashtëzakonisht shumë historisë, sepse për çdo ditë Napoleoni vetë i ka diktuar me orë për hollësitë e të gjitha luftërave dhe për raportin e tij vetanak ndaj të së kaluarës. Në memoaret e tij La Kejsi e prezenton Napoleonin si një republikan të madh i cili ka qenë kundër luftërave, i cili e ka pranuar luftën vetëm atëherë kur Evropa e ka detyruar të luftojë për ta mbrojtur lirinë.
Në vitin 1827 Viktor Hygo e shkruajti Ode a la Colonne.
Në kohën e sundimit të Luj Filipit, në vitin 1833, statuja e Napoleonit u vëndua sërish në kolonë në Paris. Ministri i Punëve të Brendshme, Remizati, duke e lajmëruar Kuvendin nacional francez për vendimin e mbretit që ta kthejë në Francë kufomën e Napoleonit, deklaroi me mburrje: Franca dhe vetëm Franca do ta ketë kufomën e Napoleonit. Kjo risi u pranua nga shumica me duartrokitje. Por, u deklarua edhe opozita, cituar prej Lamartinit: Hiri i Napoleonit nuk është ftohur sa duhet që të mund të kapet.
Nëntëmbëdhjetë vjet pas vdekjes së Napoleonit, në vitin 1840, vetë biri i mbretit e transferoi kufomën e tij prej ujdhesës Shën-Elena dhe në mënyrë mjaft solemne i vendosi nën kupolën e shtëpisë së invalidëve në Paris.
Në delegacionin e dërguar në ujdhesën Shën-Elena morën pjesë edhe shumë bashkëpunëtorë dhe të vetinternuar me Napoleonin, njerëz të tij të afërm. Duke vizituar për herë të dytë atë vend ata me keqardhje dhe dhembje përkujtuan pesë vjet e gjysmë të kaluara në internim. Lokalet dhe dy dhomat e vogla në të cilat jetoi dhe vdiq Napoleoni, menjëherë pas vdekjes së tij u patën shndërruar në ahure për lopët. Të gjithë njerëzit, kujtimet e të cilëve ende ishin të freskëta, nuk mund ti ndalnin lotët para skenave të vërteta mizore. Bile edhe ushtarët e pranishëm anglezë e ndienin veten të papëlqyeshëm.
Në hapjen e arkivolit ata të cilët para njëzet vjetësh kishin qenë me Napoleonin tash kishin ndryshuar dhe dukeshin shumë më të vjetër se ai që e kishin lënë vetë në ujdhesë. Trupi i tij ishte plotësisht i ruajtur si në ditën e vdekjes. Lëkura e duarve të tij e kishte ruajtur ngjyrën e bardhë natyrore.
Disa historianë bashkëkohorë e krahasojnë Napoleonin me Hitlerin dhe Stalinin. Ndoshta ai ka njëfarë ngjashmërie me Hitlerin, por vetëm në raport me përparimin jashtëzakonisht të shpejt
të Hitlerit, i cili këtë, po ashtu, ia ka borxh asaj familje famëkeqe e cila me gjithë zemër e ndihmoi të bëhet ai çka u bë, duke ia imponuar të njëjtat projekte dhe qëllime - luftëra, luftëra, luftëra! Mirëpo, vend për krahasime nuk ka, sepse Hitleri likuidoi shumë hebrenjë, kurse Napoleoni i liroi ata nga getoja. Po ashtu, edhe krahasimi me Stalinin nuk është me vend, sepse atë krejtësisht faktorë tjerë e shtynë të bëhej ai çka u bë.
Napoleoni, siç e quajnë të gjithë ka qenë njeriu i shek. 18. Në kohën e luftërave që i udhëhoqi Napoleoni janë llogaritur 500 mijë viktima - vetëm francezë. Kur të kihet parasysh se në shumicën e luftërave ai ka qenë ngadhnjyes, mund të paramendohet se sa viktima kanë dhënë popujt e tjerë të Evropës.
Ajo që kontribuoi Napoleoni për Francën, bile edhe për Evropën, mund të pranohet si pozitive. Industria, e stimuluar nga luftërat, përparoi dukshëm. Por, aristokratët dhe fisnikët prej atëherë e deri më sot, nuk mundën ti kthejnë privilegjet e mëparshme. Më me rëndësi është se Napoleoni ka lënë pas vetes institucione të qëndrueshme dhe të shëndosha në bazë të të cilave u ndërtua Franca moderne: sistemin gjygjësor, sistemin administrativ, bankën franceze dhe organizatën financiare, universitetet dhe akademitë ushtarake. Ai ka lënë gjurmë të thella në historinë franceze dhe në atë botërore.
Rothshildi e ndihmoi Anglinë që ta zhduk Napoleonin por vetëm atëherë kur ai, prodhim dhe vegël e tyre, e zvogëloi fuqinë e Anglisë. Nuk do të kishte masonë pa ndihmën e milionëve të Rothshildit; Napoleoni do të kishte pas shpine vetëm disa luftëra të vogla, më pak gjakderdhje dhe shumë më pak rebelime dhe kryengritje që askujt nuk i nevojiteshin.
Prej atëherë kur Majer Rothshildi pësoi fiasko me zgjedhjen e Napoleonit, gjë që i kushtoi jashtëzakonisht shumë mjete dhe pakëndshmëri, ai vendosi që familja të krijojë pasardhës të Napoleonit dhe perandor të tyre personal francez. Dhe duket se kjo u realizua përmes djalit të tij Natanit dhe Hortenzisë - vajzës së sjellë të Napoleonit, të martuar për vëllain e Napoleonit - Luj Bonapartën, mbretin e Holandës. Hortenzia ndodhej vazhdimisht në skamje materiale dhe merrte huaja prej Rothshildit, tek i cili u ngarkua me shumë borxh. Dihet fare mirë se kjo, po ashtu, i hyri në zemër Natan Rothshildit.
Perandori i ardhshëm i Francës, Napoleoni III, i cili sundoi prej vitit 1852 deri më 1870, sipas karakterit aspak nuk nuk ngjasonte në familjen Bonaparta. Ai ishte kopie e Natanit, jo vetëm për nga fizionomia, por edhe për nga karakteri.
Sajrus Hamlini në veprën e tij Therjet armene shkruan: Napoleoni III nuk ka pasur asnjë damar të ndershëm në karakterin e vet.
Napoleoni në ujdhesën Shën-Elena ka pasur kohë të mjaftueshme që të mendojë dhe ta vlerësojë tërë jetën si dhe të gjitha aktivitetet e tij. Përfundimin e këtyre mendimeve e shprehu në testamentin e vet, ku i jep këshilla dhe mësim djalit të tij, të sintetizuara në fjalinë vijuese: Të sundosh, kjo do të thotë ti lartësosh dhe ti përhapish moralin, arsimin dhe lumturinë.

----------


## ORIONI

*Kreu i shtatë DINASTIA ROKFELER*

Që kur të hyni njëherë në botën e Rokfelerëve dhe kur të mësoni diç për të, do të kuptoni se ka edhe shumë gjësende që nuk dini.
Mezvinski
Ne do të kemi drejtori botërore pavarësisht se a e doni ju atë apo jo - përmes pushtimit ose pajtimit.
Përgjegjja e Xhejms Vartburgut - anëtar i Komitetit për lidhje me botën e jashtme pranë Komisionit të Senatit për çështje të jashtme.
Prej para 130 vjetësh e këndej familja Rokfeler, e cila kaloi nëpër shumë peripeti dhe biznese të ndryshme, me mallra dhe pasuri iu imponua, jo vetëm SHBA-ve, por edhe tërë botës. Luftoi me shumë rivalë dhe konkurrentë të cilët i bleu ose i likuidoi që sot të bëhet sundues botëror i naftës dhe i bankave në partneritet me Rothshildin dhe të tjerët. Askush nuk është në gjendje që ti përcaktojë pasuritë e saj, si dhe të ardhurat e saj.
Firma e vajgurit Ekson, e cila i takon familjes Rokfeler, është më e madhja në botë, ndërkaq ajo nuk është profesion kryesor i Rokfelerëve. Ndër bankat e shumta që posedojnë, më të njohura janë Siti Bank dhe اejz Menheth Bank, e cila sipas kërkesave zë vendin e tretë në botë, e sipas ndikimit zë vendin e parë. Banka më e madhe në botë është Bank of Amerika, me seli në Kaliforni dhe është pronë e dinastisë Rothshild. Të dy bankat janë shumë të afërta njëra me tjetrën dhe të lidhura ngusht me anë të projektit për qeverisje botërore.
اejz Menheth Bank e ka prejardhjen prej bashkimit të اejz Bank - pronë e Rokfelerit me Menheth Bank - pronë e Kunit dhe Lobit, të cilët gjeneratë pas gjenerate lidhen financiarisht dhe me anë të lidhjes fisnore me Rothshildin. Momentalisht اejz Menheth Bank ka më se 60 mijë banka - filiala në botë, bile edhe në Bashkimin Sovjetik (në Moskë).
اejz Menheth Bank i ngjanë një shteti të pavarur dhe të fuqishëm, i cili mallra dhe pasuri ka më shumë se shumë shtete tjera të botës. Dejvid Rokfeleri ka pasur takime me shumë më shumë shefa të shteteve se cilido qoftë shef ose udhëheqës shtetëror në botë. Ai ka biseduar edhe me udhëheqësit e Kinës, të Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe të shteteve tjera që deri paradokohësh kanë qenë vende socialiste. Të gjitha bankat e Rokfelerve financojnë dhe janë të lidhura ngusht me më se 50 kompani më të mëdha të sigurimit në botë, punojnë me avoaret e tyre. Kontrollojnë shumë linja ajrore dhe korporatat e mëdha, si: IBM, Mobil, Teksako, Boing, Kseroks, kompaninë jashtëzakonisht të madhe telefonike Ei Ti and Ti dhe shumë të tjera. I kontrollojnë pothuajse të gjitha shtetet në botë pavarësisht nga përcaktimet e tyre ideologjike - shtetet kapitaliste dhe socialiste. Shumë më lehtë për ta është ti kontrollojnë vendet socialiste, ku duhet patjetër ta vënë nën kontroll vetëm një njeri - diktatorin, kurse në botën kapitaliste njerëzit që përbëjnë shtresën e mesme ende janë të pavarur dhe të panënshtruar.
Themeluesi i dinastisë, Xhon D. Rokfeler, ka qenë njeriu më i urrejtur në Amerikë. Pesë djemtë e tij nga gjenerata e re nxorën mësim prej disa gabimeve të babait të tyre. Duke i zbatuar të gjitha maniret e tij të vjetra eksploatuese, ata bënë orvatje që ta prezentojnë emrin e familjes në një dritë tjetër më të përshtatshme dhe këtë e arritën deri në njëfarë shkalle me anë të formimit të një numri të madh të fondacioneve të ndryshme. Fondacioni i parë u formua në vitin 1901 me emrin Instituti i Rokfelerit për hulumtime medicinale. Ndërkaq emri i këtij instituti mishëronte humanitetin, i cili, në realitet, kishte krejtësisht qëllim tjetër dhe të dyfishtë: i paramendonte vitaminet që shfrytëzoheshin për preventivë nga çfarëdo sëmundje të cilat shumë shpejt iu imponuan tregut dhe për prodhimin e të cilave Rokfeleri investoi mjete të mëdha.
Me anë të formimit të një numri të madh fondacionesh Rokfeleri në një mënyrë perfide i bënte bisht pagesës së tatimit në të ardhurat e përgjithshme në SHBA, i cili ishte i obligueshëm për secilin amerikan dhe në të cilin mbështetej shteti. Në SHBA fondacionet ishin të liruara prej tatimit, sepse paramendohej se ata ishin formuar për qëllime humane dhe bamirëse: për hulumtime medicinale, për të ndihmuar institutet shkencore, për të ndihmuar studentë amerikanë e ndërkombëtarë dhe për fusha të ndryshme që do të kishin nevojë për ndihmë private.
Ata e shfrytëzonin mjeshtrinë ligjore vijuese - gjysmën e të ardhurave personale e futnin në fondacion - dhe në këtë mënyrë liroheshin nga tatimi. Me gjysmën tjetër mbanin shumë kolegje dhe institute, të cilëve ua impononin ideologjinë e tyre dhe i mbanin nën kontroll. Prej disa gjeneratave tashmë kishin krijuar kuadrot e veta. Të gjithë ata të cilët e kishin mbaruar Universitetin e Harvardit ndodheshin në pozitat më të larta të administratës.
Fotgrafia është e qartë. Prej atëherë kur Rokfelerët i mbanin në kontroll bankat, naftën, kompanitë më të mëdha prodhuese, kompanitë e sigurimit, sistemin arsimor, mjekësinë dhe më me rëndësi - administratën, ata qeverisnin jo vetëm me SHBA-të, por edhe me tërë botën.
Sado që të tingëllojë çuditshëm, fondacionet e Rokfelerit financonin personalitete dhe organizata që kishin për qëllim propagimin dhe realizimin e ideologjisë komuniste nëpër shkolla. Ata publikonin dhe financonin shumicën e teksteve shkollore të cilat me asgjë nuk dallonin prej atyre në shtetet socialiste.
Ata bile nuk e harruan edhe religjionin i cili luan rol të rëndësishëm në formimin e opinionit publik. Para shumë kohësh ata formuan shkollë speciale për priftërinj në Nju-Jork, e cila ishte njëra ndër shkollat më të njohura dhe më me ndikim. Të gjithë edukatorët e kësaj shkolle tashmë nuk ishin propagandistë të krishtërizmit, por të socializmit. Ja, pra, pse shumica e priftërinjve, pastorale dhe kisha në Amerikë, bile edhe në tërë botën, nuk ishin asgjë tjetër, përveçse ndërmarrje të mëdha financiare të cilat përmbaheshin dhe mbështeteshin në naivitetin e shumë njerëzve të mirë.
Vite me radhë unë e kam shtruar pyetjen të cilën jam i bindur se do ta shtroni edhe ju duke e lexuar këtë libër. Pse Rokfelerët, kapitalistët më të mëdhenj në botë, harxhojnë miliarda dollarë dhe financojnë armiqtë e vet - socialistët? Pothuajse të gjitha dhuratat në madhësi të qindra milionëve që Rokfelerët i kanë dhënë dhe i japin janë për ta ashpërsuar dhe ndihmuar socializmin. Kundërshtarët e konkurrencës, ata do të duhej të jenë kundërshtarë të nisiativës private, e cila do ti pengojë. Ata e drejtojnë qeverisjen e disa shteteve vetëm për ti realizuar interesat e tyre vetanake. Rruga më e lehtë për ta mënjanuar konkurrencën, për ta kontrolluar tregtinë, bankat, resurset natyrore dhe pothuajse mbi të gjitha, është ta shfrytëzosh fuqinë e pushtetit. Kurse për ti kontrolluar monopolet botërore duhet të vëshë një pushtet botëror, ky edhe është qëllimi i tyre final.
اelësi i tërë organizatës së tyre është Komiteti për bashkëpunim me botën e jashtme, truri dhe kompjuteri i oktopodit, me kryetarin Dejvid Rokfeler.
Qëllimi kryesor i kësaj qeverie botërore, e kontrolluar nga Rothshildi, Rokfeleri dhe nga disa magnatë tjerë, është që ti vë plotësisht nën kontroll të gjitha shtetet në botë. Kohëve të fundit gjithë e më tepër po qarkullon fraza: renditje e re botërore. Për të njëjtën gjë ka folur Hitleri, Musolini dhe japonezët. Kjo nuk është gjë e re. Kjo është një ide e vjetër e patriarkut Rothshild, Novus Ordo Seclorum, e menduar dhe e lëshuar në veprim prej agjenturës së tij Iluminatët. Kjo ide u bë aq e njohur sa që hasej bile edhe në banknotë nën moton e sipërme, e futur prej atyre që sundonin dhe i shtypnin paratë.
Një renditje e re botërore kësisoji ka për qëllim kontrollin ndërkombëtar të armatës, armatimit, tatimeve, sistemit arsimor dhe absolutisht mbi të gjitha. Kush ta kontrollojë? Kuptohet vëllezërit më të mëdhenj - Rothshildët dhe Rokfelerët. Plani i tyre final është të vehet diktatura botërore, të cilën disa ndoshta do ta quajnë socializëm, të dytët komunizëm, e të tjerët fashizëm. Unë do ta quaj me ndërgjegjje të pastër: diktaturë ndërkombëtare kapitaliste.
Revolucioni bolshevik në Rusi ka lënë gjurmë të thella në histori. Shumica e njerëzve mendojnë se revolucioni ka qenë i suksesshëm dhe se është imponuar me ndihmën e fshatarësisë së lodhur nga tirania mbretërore. Bile kështu shkruan në shumë tekste të sotshme shkollore të historisë. E vërteta është se revolucioni sovjetik është zhvilluar në rrethana krejtësisht tjera. Mbreti abdikoi shtatë muaj para revolucionit dhe në Rusi sundoi Qeveria e përkohshme e Lvovit, i cili menjëherë filloi të bëjë reforma në qeverisjen ruse sipas shembullit të republikës amerikane. Mirëpo, si do ta bënin një gabim të tillë Rithshildi dhe Rokfeleri? Si do ti lejonin Rusisë që të decentralizohej si SHBA-të dhe të ballafaqohej me të njëjtat probleme në nisiativën private? Ata më tepër e donin një qeverisje centraliste, të cilën do ta financonin dhe i imponuan Rusisë një sistem joproduktiv ekonomik të mvarur nga Perëndimi, kështu që ai vazhdimisht të ketë ndikim përmes kapitalit dhe teknologjisë. Ja, pra, pse ata me manevrime të mëdha e ndërruan Lvovin me Kerenskin, i cili ishte trampolinë e ardhjes së bolshevikëve të cilët u imponuan si oponentë të tyre. Udhëheqësit e drejtpërdrejtë pas revolucionit, Lenini dhe Trocki, pikësëpari nuk ndodheshin në Rusi. Lenini ndodhej në Zvicër, e Trocki - në SHBA, ku redaktonte revistën komuniste. Dhe të dy u kthyen në Rusi, jo pse populli i thirri, por për shkak se ata i dërgoi Rithshildi dhe Rokfeleri.
Trocki, e po ashtu edhe Lenini, shkuan në Rusi me shuma të mëdha parash. Njëri i pranoi prej Morganit, e tjetri prej Vartburgut në Gjermani. Nga kjo shihet se revolucionin nuk e përgatitën as komunistët, as bolshevikët, as demokratët e as socialistët, por monopolistët superzengjinë ndërkombëtarë, të cilët me këtë ia arritën njërit prej qëllimeve të tyre - sistemi ekonomik të udhëhiqet prej një qendre dhe të jetë i mvarur prej tyre. Të mos harrojmë se Rusia para revolucionit ndodhej në zhvillim e sipër industrial dhe ekonomik, e cila filloi ti konkurrojë superioritetit financiar dhe industrial amerikan. Plani për pazaret ruse, njëri ndër planet më të mëdha dhe më të rëndësishëm për kapitalistët, u hartua dhjetra vjetë më parë. Me anë të Manifestit të partisë komuniste, të hartuar prej Karl Marksit, te njerëzit u krijua një disponim i fortë negativ kundër kapitalizmit, gjë që ky ishte edhe qëllimi i dinastisë.
Plotësisht është e logjikshme të pranohet se ata njerëz, të cilët nuk frikësoheshin prej komunizmit ndërkombëtar, e financonin dhe kooperonin me të. Përse? Për atë se ata e kontrollonin. Menjëherë pas revolucionit kjo klikë futi në Bashkimin Sovjetik një numër të madh agjentësh të udhëhequr prej Trockit që ti zënë të gjitha pozitat udhëheqëse. Shumë dokumente të arkivave amerikane dëshmojnë se pothuajse krejt atë që posedojnë rusët e kanë marrë prej amerikanëve. Bile pa kurrfarë zmadhimesh mund të thuhet se Bashkimi Sovjetik është fëmija i SHBA-ve.
Siç përmendëm më lartë, industria e naftës në Rusi, pak para revolucionit jo vetëm që filloi ti konkurrojë, por edhe tia tejkalojë Amerikës, e cila zë vendin e parë në botë në prodhimtari të naftës. Pas revolucionit, prodhimtaria e naftës në BRSS në mënyrë katastrofale u zvogëlua dhe Standard Ojli i Rokfelerit sërish u kthye në vendin e parë.
Në vitin 1926 Rokfeleri dhe disa kompani vajgurore të nënshtruara të tij lidhën kontratë me BRSS për ta shitur naftën ruse në trgun evropian, e për kompenzim i dhanë 75 milionë dollarë hua Bashkimit Sovjetik. Një vit më vonë partneri i fshehur i BRSS ndërtoi rafineri të naftës në vend, me çka i ndihmoi ekonomisë së tij. Si duket edhe kësaj radhe Rokfeleri i fitoi dividendët e vet nga rafineria që e ndërtoi.
Në vitin 1964 Rokfelerin e thirri Hrushçovi në Moskë, dhe pasi u kthye në SHBA e dha deklaratën që vijon: Hrushçovi dëshiron kredi më të mëdha dhe më afatgjate prej SHBA-ve.
Pas largimit të Hrushçovit, në vitin 1966 ai u takua me Brezhnjevin pranë Detit të Zi që ti vazhdojë raportet e kontraktuara me udhëheqësin e ri. Menjëherë pas kthimit të tij, Kryetari Xhonson i bëri presion Kongresit që ta zvogëlojë kontrollin dhe carinën eksportuese midis SHBA-ve dhe shteteve komuniste evropiane. Shumë mallëra që deri atëherë konsideroheshin si mallëra strategjikë, u liruan nga embargoja. Në mesin e atyre mallërave benin pjesë: perimet, drithërat, ushqimi i kafshëve, kauçuku i papërpunuar, pemët e konzervuara, tekstili, plehërat artificialë dhe shumë maqina e instrumente. Dhe mbi të gjitha, shumë mallëra mbetën si mallëra strategjikë, eksportimi i të cilëve ndalohej në vendet komuniste - për shembull, eksportimi i tankeve amerikane në Bashkimin Sovjetik dhe në vendet e tjera komuniste. Dhe përkundër kësaj SHBA-të përmes Rokfelerit arritën të ndërtonin fabrikë në lumin Kama, e cila tash për tash zë vendin e parë në botë me prodhimin e motorëve të tankeve dhe të pjesëve tjera ushtarake. Gjithashtu, nuk mund të eksportoheshin mitralezë dhe plumba, kurse materiale dhe pajisje për një fabrikë të prodhimit të mitralezëve mund të eksportoheshin. Plumbat dhe baruti ishin në regjistrin e mallërave strategjikë, por komponentët dhe kimikaljet për prodhimin e tyre ishin liruar nga embargoja.
Me këtë që përmendëm më lartë dëshiroj të nënvizoj dhe tia tërheq vëmendjen lexuesit se si faktet kaq të qarta janë shtrembëruar dhe janë reduktuar vetëm në një - në biznes dhe interes vetanak të atyre magnatëve financiarë.
Shumë gjësende që janë ruajtur në fshehtësi fillojnë të dalin në shesh me krijimin e korporatave të ndryshme. Kështu, për shembull, Korporata ekonomike ndërkombëtare e udhëhequr nga i biri i Rokfelerit, nipi i Oldrihut (njëri nga themeluesit e Rezervës Federale) dhe N. M. Rothshildi dhe bijtë nga Londra kanë ndërtuar në Bashkimin Sovjetik dhe momentalisht
ndërtojnë më se dhjetë fabrika për kauçuk dhe një fabrikë të madhe për alumin, njëri prej materialeve më të rëndësishme për prodhimin e aeroplanëve.
Për zhvillimin dhe përpunimin e një projekti të gazit natyror në Sibir Eksoni lëshoi 1,5 miliardë dollarë, ndërkaq raportet huamarrëse u ruajtën në fshehtësi.
Fabrika ultramoderne për plehëra artificialë, e ndërtuar në SHBA, u bartë pjesë-pjesë, u montua dhe u ndërtua në Bashkimin Sovjetik. Vlera e saj ishte 400 milionë dollarë, prej të cilëve sovjetët paguan vetëm 40 milionë, kurse shumën tjetër prej 360 milionëve e paguajtën SHBA-të.
Veç kësaj, Rokfeleri ka pasur të drejta të posaçme të realizojë (të bartë) në Bashkimin Sovjetik risi teknologjike të fushave të ndryshme, duke inkuadruar bile edhe atë ushtarake. Për këtë qëllim u formua banka speciale për import-eksport, e cila menjëherë i ka paguar eksportuesit për mallërat ose për patentën e dorëzuar, kurse raportet e mëtejshme janë rregulluar brenda, midis BRSS dhe përfaqësuesve të Rokfelerëve në Moskë, me seli në sheshin Karl Marks, Nr. 1, tel. 225-627.
Lidhjet e Rokfelerit me vendet e tjera socialiste janë mbajtur përmes përfaqësisë së tij në Vjenë (Austri).
Kohëve të fundit ata po depërtojnë edhe në Kinë. Ndërtohen fabrika dhe ndërmarrje të mëdha amerikane. Futen kapitale dhe teknikë për përpunimin dhe zhvillimin e industrisë së naftës. Standard Ojlit i është dhënë e drejtë nga Republika Popullore e Kinës të sondojë dhe të zbulojë burime të reja të naftës.
Të gjitha këto orvatje dhe investime të mëdha që bëjnë kapitalistët për të depërtuar në botën komuniste, krejtësisht ndryshe nga ajo e tyre, për shumicën e njerëzve janë enigmë e pazbërthyer, të cilët presin më shpejt ta shohin vorrimin e kapitalizmit, të paralajmëruar shumë herë prej Marksit, Leninit, Stalinit, Hrushçovit dhe prijësve tjerë komunistë.
Pjesën më të madhe të jetës e kam kaluar në vendlindjen time, në Bullgari. I kam përjetuar edhe njërin edhe tjetrin sistem. Në vitin 1944 e kam parë sistemin që i paraprinte sistemit komunist. Kam marrë pjesë në Luftën e Dytë Botërore edhe në njërin sistem politik edhe në tjetrin. Kam menduar se i njohë mirë të dy sistemet, por u mashtrova. Për shtetet e vogla si Bullgaria nuk mund të flitet për atë kapitalizëm që ekziston në Perëndim, e veçanërisht në Amerikë. Një kapitalizëm të tillë nuk e kam njohur, sepse nuk kam jetuar në atë sistem. Sistemin komunist, po ashtu, e kam njohur deri në njëfarë shkalle, vetëm aq sa e kam parë dhe ndier. Literatura ka qenë mjaft e kufizuar që të më ofrojë njohuri objektive në lidhje me këto dy ideologji dominuese në botë. U dasht patjetër të jetoj njëzet vjet në Perëndim, posaçërisht në Amerikë që të mësoj dhe të kuptoj shumë më shumë. Megjithatë e vërteta është tjetërfare. Rothshildët dhe Rokfelerët për komunizmin dinë diç që ne nuk dimë. Pas këtyre financimeve kaq të mëdha dhe ndihmave me kaq përkushtim pa kurrfarë frike, është logjike të mendohet se ata jo vetëm që janë partnerë të tyre, por i mbanë tërësisht nën kontroll.
Më se shtatëdhjetë vjet kapitalistët e planifikuan zhvillimin e komunizmit dhe nuk u treguan naivë ndaj tij. Magnatët financiarë e dinin fare mirë se komunizmi nuk ishte në gjendje ti zhdukë, sepse ata e mbanin fortë dhe e qeverisnin për qëllimet e tyre vetanake. Ata kishin për qëllim që ti shfrytëzonin popullatën, energjinë, prodhimtarinë dhe mundësitë financiare si formë për kontrollimin e popujve. Kjo është renditja e re botërore për të cilën kanë folur Napoleoni, Hitleri, Stalini etj. Kush është sundimtari? Ai i cili e paguan shpërblimin. Socializmi i Rokfelerit nuk është sistem për rindarje të pasurive, e posaçërisht jo të pasurisë së tij, por sistem për kontrollimin e njerëzve. Socializmi ia përcjellë pushtetin Qeverisë, të cilën nga ana tjetër e kontrollon Rokfeleri.
Pasi që për çdo amerikan emri Rokfeler paraqet kapitalin gjigant, do të ishte shumë vështirë që dikush prej familjes të zë pozitën e kryetarit të SHBA-ve. I zgjedhur i familjes ka qenë Nelson Rokfeleri i cili disa herë u kandidua, por pa sukses, pastaj vendosi të zë një funksion të lartë dhe përgjegjës në një mënyrë tjetër - pa zgjedhje.
Nga presioni i fortë, kryetari Spiro Egnju dha dorëheqje dhe në vend të tij erdhi Fordi, anëtar i organizatës së Rokfelerit. Faza e parë mbaroi, pastaj filluan përgatitjet për të dytën. Niksoni
duhej në çdo mënyrë të shkarkohet nga pozita e kryetarit. Kuajt e Trojës në kabinetin e Niksonit - Kisinxheri dhe Gjenerali Hejg, të dy anëtarë të Komitetit për lidhje me botën e jashtme, ishin njerëzit më të afërt të Rokfelerit. Ata prej brenda e përgatitën të ashtuquajturën aferë mjaft të zhurmshme Votergejt. Kjo e detyroi Niksonin që të tërhiqet nga pozita e kryetarit dhe në atë funksion ta lë nënkryetarin, Fordin, i cili nga ana e tij zgjodhi për nënkryetar të vetin Nelson Rokfelerin. Rokfeleri e mori kontrollën në udhëheqjen e politikës nacionale, kurse Kisinxheri u kthye në politikën e jashtme dhe në këtë mënyrë Familja Rokfeler tashmë qeveriste me të gjitha funksionet.
Në ndërkohë, Fordit i bënë disa atentate të dyshimta për ta likuiduar. Sikur njëri prej tyre të kishte qenë i suksesshëm, pozitën e kryetarit sipas rendit kushtetutar do ta zente nënkryetari, Nelson Rokfeleri.
Ashtu siç kanë pasur dobi disa shekuj me radhë Rothshildët prej të gjitha luftërave, Rokfelerët kanë kontribuar për ngritjen e autoritetit të Amerikës në Luftën e Parë dhe të Dytë Botërore, e po ashtu edhe në luftën e Koresë dhe të Vietnamit. Nga kjo kanë nxjerrë fitime të mëdha. Duke kontrolluar qeveritë, drejtëpërsëdrejti ose tërthorazi, ata çdo gjë kanë mbajtur nën kontroll, sipas kësaj ata na kontrollojnë neve të gjithëve.

----------


## ORIONI

*Kreu i tetë REVOLUCIONI BOLSHEVIK*

Revolucioni bolshevik ka filluar shumë më herët se viti 1917. Në vitin 1879 Xhon Rokfeleri me kompaninë e tij Standard Ojl ka kontrolluar 95 përqind të rafinerive vajgurore amerikane, me ambicje që të arrijë të mbajë kontrollin botëror.
Në vitin 1883 rusët zbuluan rezerva të mëdha të naftës në Baku dhe e zhvilluan shumë shpejt këtë pasuri të madhe. Rokfeleri fitoi një konkurrent serioz nga ana e Rusisë, e cila vetëm pas pesë vjetësh - në vitin 1888 - e zuri tregun botëror. Prodhimi i vajgurit në Rusi u rritë shumë shpejt. Në vitin 1860 SHBA-të prodhonin 70 mijë tonë, kurse Rusia - 1.300 tonë, ndërkaq në vitin 1901 SHBA-të e rritën prodhimin e tyre në 10 milionë tonë, kurse rusët - në 12 milionë e 200 mijë tonë. Kjo i mundësoi Rusisë që të bëhet njëri ndër vendet më të industrializuara në botë dhe në vitin 1913 ajo në bazë të prodhimtarisë industriale ua tejkaloi SHBA-ve, Anglisë dhe Gjermanisë.
Revolucioni bolshevik në vitin 1917 e gjeti Rusinë në një progres ekonomik i cili në një shkallë të madhe i mundësonte zhvillimit të shtresës së mesme - armikut më të madh të atyre që përgatitnin komplotin, e ky ishte njëri prej shkaqeve të revolucionit. Shkaku tjetër i kësaj ishte disfata e Napoleonit dhe hyrja e ushtrisë ruse në Paris, në vitin 1814 shumë aristokratë rusë e vizituan Francën dhe i përkrahën idetë liberale revolucionare, kurse si rezultat i kësaj u formuan dy llozha të fshehta masone në Rusi. Këta llozha të njëjta masone më vonë luajtën rol vendimtar për revolucionin, posaçërisht me formimin e qeverisë e cila tërësisht e zëvendësoi mbretin pas abdikimit të tij.
Partia socialdemokrate e punëtorëve më vonë u shndërrua në Partinë komuniste ruse të udhëhequr nga Lenini dhe Trocki.
Momenti vendimtar për revolucionin rus u paraqit në vitin 1905 në Londër (Angli), kur Organizata Fabiane iu dha revolucionarëve hua të mëdha për ta filluar revolucionin. Shumë anëtarë të kësaj organizate, po ashtu, i dhanë hua shuma të mëdha parashë. Njëri prej tyre ishte anëtari i njohur, Xhozef Felsi - magnati amerikan i sapunëve, i cili vetë dha shuma të mëdha për të njëjtin qëllim.
Jakob Shifi, Xhorxh Kenani, Morgani dhe disa banka të Nju-Jorkut i dhanë hua Japonisë 30 milionë dollarë që ta sulmojë Rusinë nga Lindja dhe në këtë mënyrë tua lehtësojë bolshevikëve, të cilët më 1 maj të vitit 1905 e filluan revolucionin, por pa sukses. Lenini ndodhej në Zvicër, Trocki - në SHBA, kurse Stalini - në Sibir. Japonezët, për shërbimin që ua bëri Kenani, e shpërblyen me dy dekoratat e tyre më të mëdha: Medaljonin e artë luftarak dhe Thesarin e shenjtë.
Qysh në vitin 1915 në Nju-Jork u themelua korporata e veçantë për koordinimin e ndihmave, posaçërishte për atë të bolshevikëve. Organizatorë të kësaj ishin Rokfeleri, Morgani dhe Neshenel Siti Bank. Kryetar i korporatës u emërua Frenk Vanderlipi me direktorët: Diponin, Oto Kanin dhe përfaqësues të tjerë të bankave e magnatë të njohur bankar. Askush nuk do të mund të mendonte seriozisht se kapitalistët e rangut të tillë do ta financonin një revolucion antikapitalist, por një gjë e tillë ndodhi dhe është fakt i pakontestueshëm.
Komanda gjenerale ruse pranoi prej një agjenti të vet në Nju-Jork raportin me datë të 15 shkurtit të vitit 1916. I njëjti dokument u bë i njohur në botë përmes librit të shkrimtarit Boris Brasoli Bota në udhëkryqe. Ja, pra, një pjesë të raportit: Më 14 shkurt të vitit 1916 në pjesën lindore të Nju-Jorkut u mbajt një tubim i fshehur, ku morën pjesë 62 delegatë. Pesëdhjetë prej tyre ishin veteranë të revolucionit në vitin 1905, kurse të tjerët ishin anëtarë të ri. Shumica e delegatëve i takonin shtresës intelektuale: mjekë, publicistë etj. Tubimi kishte për qëllim të shqyrtojë mënyrat e fillimit të revolucionit të madh në Rusi. Sipas pjesës dërmuese të delegatëve në këtë çast kushtet ishin mjaft të volitshme, në përjashtim të çështjes financiare. Kur iu shtrua kjo çështje tubimit, menjëherë dikush prej anëtarëve lajmëroi se kjo çështje është zgjidhur, e në lidhje me të shumë herë u përmend emri i Jakob Shifit.
Pasi abdikoi mbreti - më 15 mars të vitit 1917 - u krijua qeveri e përkohshme me në krye socialistin Korenski, i cili menjëherë shpalli amnesti të përgjithshme. Lenini, Stalini dhe Trocki u kthyen në Rusi dhe kësaj radhe, në vjeshtë të vitit 1917, revolucioni bolshevik u krye me sukses. Trocki e lëshoi Nju-Jorkun më 27 mars të vitit 1917 së bashku me 275 ithtarë të tij dhe u nis për në Kanadë. Në Skocinë e Re organet shtetërore kanadeze, kur zbuluan te Trocki dhjetë mijë dollarë - shumë e madhe për atë kohë, e ndalën. Edhe pse Trocki posedonte pasosaportë amerikane, kanadezët rrefuzuan që ta lëshonin, sepse e dinin se kush është Trocki dhe pse kthehej në Rusi. Në të njëjtën kohë Kanada, SHBA-të dhe Mbretëria Ruse ndodheshin në luftë me Gjermaninë. Revolucioni ishte kundër interesave të Kanadasë dhe SHBA-ve, sepse në rast se fitonte Lenini do të lidhte kontratë paqesore me Gjermaninë, e cila do ta lironte ushtrinë e saj nga fronti rus dhe do ta drejtonte kundër ushtrisë kanadeze dhe amerikane, ashtu edhe ndodhi. Nga presioni i kryetarit amerikan, Vilsonit, kanadezët e lëshuan Trockin dhe ata të cilët e shoqëronin.
Lenini, po ashtu, e lëshoi Zvicrën me tredhjetedy ithtarë të tij në një tren të blinduar ushtarak gjerman, duke kaluar vijat ushtarake gjermane, i mbrojtur nga ushtarët gjermanë. Paramendohet se Lenini qysh më parë ishte marrë vesh me gjermanët se menjëherë sapo ta marrë pushtetin do ta ndërpresë luftën me gjermanët.
Bankierët amerikanë pse e zgjodhën Leninin të bashkëpunojë me ta në punën e tyre? Për shkak se programi e tij parashihte nacionalizimin e bankave. E para, me krijimin e një banke shtetërore i jepej mundësi administratës të din në çdo moment se çka hyn dhe del nga banka e cila tashmë ndodhej nën drejtimin dhe kontrollimin e tyre. E dyta, me anë të sindikatave të punëtorëve mundësohej rreptësisht kontrollimi i punëtorëve. E treta, nacionalizimi i sindikatave, me çka anuloheshin fshehtësitë tregtare. E katërta, rregullimi i kufizimeve konsumuese dhe shumë kufizimeve tjera, ishin vetëm në favor të kapitalit gjigant.
Unë personalisht do ta pranoja një pjesë të këtij programi, nëse ai vërtet do ti shërbente popullit she shtetit, por pikërisht ky program është në shërbim të pasanikëve të mëdhenj, të cilët, duke e hequr pronën private, atë e vënë nën kontrollin e shtetit. Kurse shteti kontrollohet nga i ashtuquajtura renditje botërore, pushteti i të cilës, po ashtu, shtrihet mbi tërë njerëzinë.
Paratë të cilat gjermanët i dhanë për revolucionin shpejt u shkrinë në Rusi. Lenini kishte nevojë për më shumë mjete, sepse revolucioni ende nuk kishte mbaruar. Ai iu drejtua për ndihmë Vilsonit, i cili menjëherë i dërgoi 20 milionë dollarë prej fondit të tij special ushtarak. Kjo ndodhet e regjistruar në regjistrat e Kongresit me numër NJ 8714.I5 dhe tregon se për çka janë harxhuar këta 100 milionë dollarë të votuar nga Kongresi për fondin ushtarak. E njëjta shumë e harxhuar dokumentohet edhe në regjistrat e Kongresit të 2 shtatorit të vitit 1919.
Menjëherë pas revolucionit qeveria bolshevike shpalli zyrtarisht se është robëruar e tërë familja mbretërore: mbreti, mbretëresha, trashëgimtari i fronit dhe katër vajzat, dhe se janë vrarë në Ekaterininburg dhe trupat e tyre janë gjuajtur në një minierë të braktisur. Gjatë shumë hulumtimeve që u bënë në minierë e gjetiu nuk u gjetën kurrfarë gjurmësh që do ta vërtetonin deklaratën e tillë. Shumë biseda dëgjoheshin nëpër tërë Evropën se familja mbretërore është shëndosh e mirë, kurse qeveria bolshevike vazhdimisht pohonte se ata të gjithë janë të vrarë. Në vitin 1961 një gjeneral i informacionit ushtarak polak me emrin Mihail Golonievski dezertoi në SHBA dhe i dorëzoi emrat e qindra agjentëve sovjetikë në shtetet perëndimore. Sipas Xhon Norpelit, agjent i Zyrës federale për hulumtime, në dëshminë e dhënë para komisionit të senatit për sigurimin e brendshëm, të gjitha të dhënat e Golonievskit u treguan plotësisht të sakta dhe agjentët e huaj që ai i lajmëroi u dënuan përveç njërit prej tyre - Henri Kisinxherit - të cilin bile as që e morën në pyetje. Hollësitë rreth emrit të Kisinxherit janë përshkruar në librin e Frenk Kapelit Henri Kisinxheri - agjent sovjetik.
Pohimi tjetër ende më interesant i Golonievskit është se askush prej familjes mbretërore nuk është vrarë, dhe se prej vitit 1918 anëtarët e saj jetojnë në Evropë me emra anonimë në një shtet miqësor. Pohimi në fjalë nuk është vërtetuar plotësisht, por disa fakte të shtyjnë për ti besuar. Në vitin 1970 qeveria angleze i zbuloi disa dokumente që vërtetojnë se në vitin 1917 kryetari i SHBA-ve, Vilsoni, dërgoi një delegacion të fshehur në Rusi, i cili ndoshta vitin e ardhshëm arriti të shpëtojë mbretin dhe familjen e tij. Një pohim tjetër flet në favor të pohimit në fjalë - teksti i tërësishëm i Brestit - kontrata letoviane e nënshkruar më 3 mars të vitit 1918 asnjëherë nuk është shpallur. Historianët dhe hulumtuesit thonë se në atë kontratë qeveria sovjetike ka dhënë garancë për jetën e anëtarëve të familjes mbretërore.
Ka qenë më e çuditshme deklarata e Golonievskit, i cili vetë ka deklaruar se është trashëgimtar i fronit - i biri i perandorit. Më shumë se dhjetë vjet Agjencia informative qendrore ka bërë krahasime dhe hulumtime të tërësishme dhe gjithëfarëshe me trashëgimtarin e vogël të fronit, fotografitë e të cilit i ka pasur në disponim.
Dr. Aleksandër Vineri ka konstatuar se Golonievski e ka pasur të njëjtën sëmundje - hemofilinë, nga e cila ka qenë i sëmurë edhe trashëgimtari i vogël i fronit.
Herman Kimzi, drejtor i CIA-s dhe nëpunës të tjerë, nën betim dëshmuan se Mihail Golonievski me të vërtetë ishte trashëgimtari i fronit Aleksej. Në vitin 1977 për një grua pohohej se ishte Anastasja - motra e trashëgimtarit të fronit Aleksej.
Këto pohime shumë vështirë mund të argumentoheshin në gjyq, sepse dofarë nderime nuk do ta lejonin një gjë të tillë. Në atë kohë perandori rus ka qenë njeriu më i pasur në botë dhe të gjitha pasuritë i la në bankat amerikane dhe evropiane. Këta avoare tash paraqesin qindra miliardë dollarë që do të duhej ti trashëgojnë trashëgimtarët.
Njeri prej njerzve me te informuar per ngjarjhet ne rusi para revolucionit, ne kohen e revolucionit dhe pas tij ka qene korrospondenti I Tajmsit Robert Viltoni I cili ka jetuar ne Rusi dhje aty eshte arsimuar.ne librin e tij Ditet e fundit te Romanoveve e botuar ne gjuhen frenge ai publikon regjisdtrin e njerzve sipas nacionaliteteve që drejtonin Rusine ne viten 1918.ne perkthimin anglisht ky regjister I te njejtit liber eshte leshuar me qellim.keto jane faqet 136 , 137 dhe 138 I te njejtit autor Rober Viltonit.

Komiteti qendror I parties se bolshevikeve eshte themeluar ne vitin 1918.
Bernshtajn(Trocki) hebre
Apfelbaum (Zinojev)-hebre
Luri (Larin)- hebre
Uricki-hebre
Volodarski-hebre
Rozenfeld (Kamanev)-hebre
Smidovic-hebre
Sverdlov (Jankel)-hebre
Nakhamkes (Steklov)-hebre
Uljanov (Lenini)-Rus
Kirilenko- Ruse
Lunacarksi-Ruse

Të gjithe te huajt qe ndodheshin ne funksione te larta dhe pjesmarresit e komitetit I nnderruan emrat e tyre ne rusisht

Keshilli I komisareve popullr

Detyra-Mbiemri-Nacionaliteti

Kryetar  Uljanov (Lenini)  Rus
Punet e jashtme-Cicerini Rus
Nacionalitet- Xhugashvili(Stalini)-Gruzian
Bujqesine-Portjani- Ermen
Ekonomine-Luri(Larini)-Hebre
Kontrollen ushqimore- Shlihteri hebre
Armaten dhe floten Bernshtjan(Trocki) hebre
Kontrollin shteteror  Landeri- hebre
Pronen shtetero re-Timoti Kaufmani- hebre
Punen ndihmen sociale- E Lilina (Knisingen)- - hebre
Arsimin e pergjithshem-Lunacarski- hebre
Religjonet-Spicbergu- hebre
Punet e brenshme-Apfelbaurnb-(Zimojev) - hebre
Shendetin-Anvelti- hebre
Finasncat-Izidor Bukovski- hebre
Shtypin-Volodorski- hebre
Zgjedhjet-Uricki- hebre
Emigracionin- I.Shtjanbergu- hebre
Emigracionin Fingshtajn- hebre
Emigracionin(ndihmes) - Savili- hebre
Emigracionin(ndihmes)-Zaslovski- hebre

Prej 22 anetareve 3 Ruse 1 gruzian 1 Ermen dhe 17 hebrej

Regjistri I anetareve te keshillit ekzekutiv.

Mbiemri- Nacionaliteti

Sverdolvi(kryetar) - hebre
Avenesovi (sekretar)-ermen
Bruno-lituanez
Bapcinski- hebre
Buharini-rus
Vajbergu- hebre
Geilisi- hebre
Gengurgu- hebre
Daniesheviv
Shtarku-gjerman
Saksi- hebre
Sherjmani- hebre
Erdingu- hebre
Landajeri- hebre
Linderi- hebre
Volahu-cek
Dimanshtjani- hebre
Enkuhidze-gruzian
Ermani- hebre
Zhofe- hebre
Karklini- hebre
Knegiseni- hebre
Telekhini-rus
Feldmani- hebre
Frimkini- hebre
Caftçevase-gruzian
Shejkmani- hebre
Rozentali- hebre
Surpupa-ukrahinas
Eshkenasi- hebre
Rozendefeldi(Kemanev) - hebre
Apfelbaumi(Zinojev) - hebre
Kirilenko-Rus
Krasikovi- hebre
Kapriku- hebre
Kauli-lituanez
Uljanovi(Lenini)-Rus
Lacisi- hebre
Lamderiv
Peterseni-lituanez
Pitersi-lituanez
Ruzutasi- hebre
Rozini- hebre
Smidoviciv
Stucka-Lituanez
Nakhamkesi(Steklov) - hebre
Sozonovski- hebre
Skritniku- hebre
Bernshtajn (Trocki) - hebre
Teodorovici- hebre
Teriani- hebre
Uricki- hebre
Karakhani-karaim
Rozi- hebre
Sobelsoni(Radek)- hebre 
Shpihter- hebre
Shkolini- hebre
Shkliasnski- hebre
Levini(Pravdin) - hebre

Gjtihsej 59 anetare e prej tyre 4 ruse 5 lituaneze 1 gjerman 1 ermen 1 cek 2 gruziane 1 karaim 1 ukrahinas dhe 43 hebrej.

Regjistri I komisionit të jashtëzakonshem te Moskes

Mbiemri  nacionaliteti

Xherxhinski-polak
Pitersi-lituanez
Shklovki- hebre
Khejfisi- hebre
Zejstini- hebre
Razmirovici- hebre
Krinbergu- hebre
Khajkina- hebre
Karleseni-lituanez
Shaumani-lituanez
Leontoviqi- hebre
Jakob Godini- hebre
Gelpershtjani- hebre
Knigiseni- hebre
Lacizi-lituanez
Shilenkusi- hebre
Xhanseni-lituanez
Rivkimi- hebre
Antonovi- rus
Delafabri- hebre
Citkini- hebre
Riskiroviqi- hebre
Zh Sverdlovi- hebre
Biezenski- hebre
Blumkini- hebre
Aleksandroviqi-rus
I Modeli- hebre
Ritenbergu- hebre
Pinesi- hebre
Saksi- hebre
Dejboli- lituanez 
Sajsuni-ermen
Dejkeneni- lituanez
Liberti- hebre
Fogeli-gjerman
Zakisi-lituanez

Zh Sverdlovi ishte vellai I kryetarit te Komitetit Ekzekutiv qendror.
Blumikini dhe aleksandroviqi ishin vrases fizik(truperoje) te kontit Mirbah.
Gjithsej kishte 36 anetare prej tyre 1 polak 1 gjerman 1 ermen 2 ruse 8 lituaneze dhe 23 hebrej
Prej viti 1918 e deri ne vitin 1938 pjesa dermuese e prijesve te Rusise bolshevike kane qene te huaj para se gjithash hebrej.Nuk ka pasur komitet ose komisariat ku ata nuk kane perbere shumicen prej me sa paku 75 %.
Sipas informacionit zyrtar te Rusise ne vitin 1920 nga e tere administrata bolshevike 545 anetareshe 447 kane qene hebrej gje qe paraqet nje perqindje te madhe ne krahasim me popullaten hebraike qe ka jetuar ne Rusi ne te njeten kohe .

Regjistri I deputeteve bolshevike ne vitin 1935-1936

Shteti-Mbiemri-nacionaliteti

Anglia- Majski- hebre
Franca-Potemkini-rus
Gjermania-Surici- hebre
Italia-Shtajni- hebre
Shba-Trojnaski(I martuar me hebraike)-rus
Japonia-Jurenevi- hebre
Turqia-Karahaini-ermen
Belgjika-Rubini- hebre
Norvegjia-Jakubovici- hebre
Suedia-Madam Kolontaj-Ruse
Rumania-Otrovski- hebre
Greqia-Kobecki-rus
Lituania-Borodovski- hebre
Letonia-Karoski- hebre
Finlanda-Azmusi- hebre
Zvicra-Bogoski- hebre
Uruguaj-Minkini- hebre

Komiteti qendror I parties komuniste ne moske ne vitin 1936 perbehej prej 59 anetare prej tyre 56 ishin hebrej kurse tre te tjere temartuar me hebraike.

Ruset e martuar me hebraike ishin.Stalini, S. Lobovi dhe V. Osinski

Kurse 56 te tjerët ishin hebrej.Balicki, Baumani, Varejski,Gamarniku,Egovi,Zalenski,Kabakovi,Kaganov iqi,Knorini ,Litvinovi,Manuilski,Nosovi, Pjatincki, Azumovi, Ruhimoviqi, Rindini,Hitaeviqi,Cudovi,Shverniku, Aihe, Jagoda, Jakiri, Jakovlevi,Grjadinski.Kaminski, Unshlihti, Eulini, Kalmanoviqi, Bejka,Zafrinoviqi, Tracteri, Bitneri, Kaneri, Leo,Krihmani, Lepa,Lozovski,Pozern,Deribasi,
Strivski,N Popovi,Shvarci,Begeri, Mehlisi, Ugarovi, Blagonravovi,Rozengolci,Serebrovski,Shtajngarti,Pa vlunovski,Sokolnikovi, Brojdo, Polonski, Vajnbergu.

Edhe me teper bie ne sy gjendja e censures ne Keshillin sovjetik ne vitin 1935 ne moske.ne te nuk ka hyre asnje rus ose perfaqesues I ndonje naciolaniteti tjeter.te gjithe anetaret e tij kane qene hebrej.
Shume filluan te ankohen ne mes veteje dhe filloi te pershperitej se bolsheviket punojne per judaizem.Anarkistet ndermoren nje hap me te guximshem fillaun te mbajne tubime shkencore dhe letrare, ne te ciletr anarkisti I njohur Lev cerni shpjegonte se bolsheviket nuk jane socialiste por judaiste.te gjithe klubet anarkiste ne moske dhe ne Petrograd u zhduken ne mynyre mizore.Bile ndertesat u rrenuan me topa, kurse anetaret e tyre u vrane.

Pas Luftës së Parë Botërore në vitin 1919-1920, për hebrenjtë fillojnë parashikimet e mesiut të tyre: Rusia bie tërësisht në duart e tyre. Hungaria ndodhej nën qeverisjen e Bela Kunit; Austria - nën mbrojtjen e Oto Bauerit, i cili shumë vjet e udhëhoqi politikën e jashtme dhe të brendshme të vendit; Evropa Lindore dhe Jugore, Afrika Veriore dhe Jugore ishin vendi i tyre Kanaan, si dhe e tërë Amerika.
Qysh në vitin 1929, menjëherë pas largimit të Trockit, Stalini filloi gradualisht që ti likuidojë ithtarët e tij, gjë që shumica e tyre ishin hebrenj. Shumë prej tyre u vranë, kurse të tjerët u mbyllën nëpër burgje. Jankeli, udhëheqësi i sekcionit politik të armatës, u vra. Hebreu gjeneral Jakiri po ashtu u vra. Jagoda u burgos, kurse edhe shumë të tjerë u zhdukën, e vendin e tyre e zenin rusët. Në vitin 1938 shumica e udhëheqësve të vjetër, gjeneralë e politikanë të Rusisë bolshevike dolën para gjyqit për tradhti, spiunazhë, për tradhti të atdheut dhe u likuiduan nga dora e Stalinit. Shumë historianë, kritikë dhe shkrimtarë thonë se Stalini e bëri këtë spastrim të madh vetëm nga frika që të mos ia marrin pushtetin. Vërtet ky është njëri nga shkaqet. Mirëpo, ai ka pasur mjaft kohë të shohë dhe të kuptojë se ç'dodh rreth tij dhe të kuptojë se edhe vetë pavetëdije ka rënë në rrjetën e kësaj Qeverie të padukshme botërore dhe është bërë pion i saj. Për këtë shkak bëri përpjekje që të shkëputet nga mbrojtja e saj. Edhe Stalini, si edhe shumë të tjerë para tij, nuk e vlerësoi mirë fuqinë e kundërshtarit. Këtë e vërteton vdekja e tij misterioze në mars të vitit 1953.
ثshtë e vërtetë se Stalini ka qenë i ashpër dhe frikacak, por nuk ka qenë i marrë, siç e prezentonte klasa ndërkombëtare e punëtorëve. Ofenziva e intelektualve të huaj në kohën e revolucionit dhe pas revolucionit e frikësoi. Jo rastësihst ai sërish i hapi dyert e kishave ortodokse ruse kur gjermanët ndodheshin para Stalingradit dhe i apeloi Rusisë matushkiane. Stalini oficialisht deklaroi se kultura ruse nuk duhej zhdukur.
Me të ardhur në pushtet, Nikita Hrushçovi krejtësish e mohoi Stalinin, e veçanërisht spastrimet pas vitit 1930. Kush është Hrushçovi? Disa ditë para se të largohej nga pushteti ai pati takim katërorësh me Rokfelerin. Paramendohet se bosi i tij e ka urdhëruar që të tërhiqej pa kurrfarë kundërshtimi.
Kahmoti, bile edhe tash, shumë njerëz e shtrojnë pyetjen se pse Stalini në mars të vitit 1939 lidhi pakt, për të mossulmuar, me armikun më të madh në aspektin ideologjik - Hitlerin. Ky pakt një kohë u reflektua negativisht në marrëdhëniet midis Partisë komuniste sovjetike dhe partive tjera komuniste. Përgjigjja është siç vijon: programi i Partisë komuniste i nxitë vendet kapitaliste drejt konflikteve të armatosura mes vete.
Në një mbledhje të internacionales së tretë në maj të vitit 1938 Stalini mes tjerash tha: Rilindja e aktiviteteve revolucionare në një masë të madhe nuk do të jetë e mundshme përderisa nuk arrijmë ti shfrytëzojmë mosmarrëveshjet midis vendeve kapitaliste, do të thotë, ta shpejtojmë konfliktin e armatosur midis vetë atyre. Doktrina e Marksit - Engelsit - Leninit na mëson që secila luftë automatikisht duhet të përfundojë me revolucion. Ata të cilët nuk e kuptojnë këtë nuk dinë asgjë për marksizmin revolucionar.
Gazeta sovjetike Pravda e 7 nëndorit të vitit 1938 botoi një thënie të Georgi Dimitrovit, sekretar gjeneral i Kominternës: Ne duhet ta pengojmë një marrëveshje kriminale midis agresorëve fashistë dhe klikës perandorialiste britanike dhe franceze.
Ndoshta shkaku thelbësor për lidhjen e një pakti të tillë ka qenë që të inkuadrohen edhe SHBA-të në luftë. Gjermania, duke i liruar njësitet ushtarake nga kufiri sovjetik, do të mund ti shfrytëzonte kundër Francës dhe Anglisë, të cilat vetë nuk do të mund ti përballonin sulmit gjerman dhe patjetër do të duhej që SHBA-të tu vinin në ndihmë, ashtu siç edhe ndodhi. Ruzvelti në fjalimet e tij parazgjedhore vazhdimisht i premtonte popullit amerikan se në asnjë mënyrë nuk do të lejojë që bijtë e amerikanëve të luftojnë dhe të vdesin nëpër frontet evropiane. Anglia dhe Franca bënë shtypje të madhe ndaj Ruzveltit. Gjermanët përparonin në të gjitha frontet dhe fati i Evropës ishte vënë në kockë. Ruzvelti kërkonte moment të volitshën për ta ndryshuar opinionin publik që ishte kundër luftës dhe vetë ai krijoi një precedent me Perl Harborin.

Sulmi i Perl Harborit për askë nuk ishte i papritshëm. Ruzvelti e pritte, e donte dhe e shpejtoi. Elinor Ruzvelti shkruan: Të gjithë ne e pritnim.
Humbjet materiale dhe viktimat njerëzore te Perl Harbori e disponuan popullin amerikan kundër Japonisë. Amerika i shpalli luftë Japonisë dhe pasi që Japonia ndodhej në paktin trepalëshe me Gjermaninë dhe Italinë, ajo automatikisht hyri në luftë me Gjermaninë dhe mori pjesë aktive në Luftën e Dytë Botërore.
Faktor tjetër vendimtar për nënshkruarjen e paktit që Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe Gjermania të mos e sulmojnë njëri tjetrin ishte këshilla dhe mendimi autoritativ i njërit prej aktivistëve të revolucionit bolshevik - bullgarit Krstju Rakovski. Në atë kohë - janar i vitit 1938 - ai ndodhej në burg Lubianka në Moskë së bashku Buharinin, Rajkovin, Jagodën, Karahanin etj. Për fatin e tij ishte vendosur qysh më parë - të pushkatohet sikur edhe të gjithë të tjerët, por në momentin e fundit vendimi i gjyqit u ndërrua me një vendim të ri - 20 vjet burg.
Ideja për këtë pakt të njohur ishte e Rakovskit, i cili si i burgosur ia dha Stalinit dhe udhëhoqi me lidhjen e këtij pakti. Ai e lidhi Stalinin me personalitete përgjegjëse të cilët paktin e tillë e bënë të mundshëm. Pastaj vite me radhë Stalini e shfrytëzoi mendjen dhe kompetencën e këtij të burgosuri mjaft të lexuar dhe inteligjent. Flitet se ai ka jetuar diku në Sibir, jo si i burgosur, por si këshilltar i Stalinit. Vdiq aty kah viti 1958. Për fat të keq ky gjeni ishte ndihmësi i parë i Trockit dhe notoi në ujrat e asaj qeverie të superfuqishme botërore, të cilën ai vazhdimisht gjatë hetimeve me frikë-respekt e quante ATA. Ai në hollësi ia shpjegoi Stalinit se kush ishin ATA, çka janë në gjendje të bëjnë ATA, duke i argumentuar me shumë ngjarje nga e kaluara se ai, Stalini, është pion në duart e tyre. Ai e quajti Stalinin bonapartist dhe i përshkruajti Leninin, Trockin dhe tërë historinë sovjetike me aq hollësi, të cilat edhe vetë Stalini nuk i dinte.
Rakovski ishte komunist i famshëm farefis i afërt i patriotit të madh dhe revolucionarit bullgar Georgi Sava Rakovskit. U lind në Kotel, u përjashtua nga Bullgaria si majtist, u vendos në Dobruxhe, ku babai i tij kishte pasuri të mëdha. Sipas kontratës paqesore, pas luftës Dobruxha i mbeti Rumunisë. U përjashtua edhe nga Rumunia për shkak të ideve të tij revolucionare, Rakovski u shpërngul në Zvicër prej nga për shkaqe të njëjta, po ashtu, u përjashtua. U vendos në Francë dhe studioi mjekësinë në Nansi dhe Monpelie, ku e fitoi titullën e doktoraturës. Gjatë luftës i ka përfaqësuar organizatat majtiste bullgare në Konferencën e Cimervaldit. Mori pjesë aktive në revolucionin bolshevik dhe në vitin 1919 u bë kryetar i Këshillit të komesarëve popullor. Prej vitit 1923 e deri më 1925 ka qenë përfaqësues sovjetik në Londër, kurse prej vitit 1925 e deri më 1927 - përfaqësues në Paris.
Gjatë kohës së hetimeve në burgun Lubianka Rakovski deklaroi: Pasi që Dobruxha u bë qytet rumun pa pëlqimin tim, u shndërrova në rumun. Unë jam i lindur bullgar dhe ndihem i tillë.
E lexova disa herë tërë dokumentacionin sipas veprës së udhëhequr nga hetuesi i rangut më të lartë sovjetik, Gavril Gavriloviq Kuzmini (Gabrieli), person i besueshëm i Stalinit. Ai kishte studiuar në Francë dhe e fliste mirë frengjishten, gjuhën në të cilën bëheshin hetimet, sepse Rakovski më mirë fliste frengjisht se sa rusisht. Mbeta i magjepsur prej përgjigjeve, mençurisë dhe guximit të këtij bullgari. Vetë hetuesi më në fund e pranonte se njeri të tillë këmbëngulës dhe të kulturuar nuk kishte hasur. Rakovski haptaz ia thoshte Stalinit atë çka mendonte për të dhe në fund vendosi tia japë një ide të shkëlqyeshme - të lidhë pakt me Gjermaninë që të mos e sulmojnë njëri tjetrin. Në fillim kjo ide Stalinit iu duk absurde. Pasi ia shpjegoi hollësisht Rakovski, lidhja e paktit u bë qëllimi dhe dëshira më e madhe e Stalinit dhe e atyre që e rrethonin. U shtrua pyetja se si të realizohet kjo praktikisht dhe çfarë lidhjesh të shfrytëzohen për nisjen e bisedave. Edhe këtu Rakovski iu ndihmoi rusëve duke i lidhur me masonët të cilët e ndihmuan realizimin e kësaj ideje.
Dihet fare mirë se Stalini e pranoi këshillën e Rakovskit, lidhi pakt me Hitlerin dhe e tërë Lufta e Dytë Botërore u shërbeu vetëm interesave të revolucionit. Ndodhën disa punë të çuditshme në kohën e proçesit të Rakovskit. Ambasadori amerikan Dejvisi vetë prezentoi në proçesin e tij dhe i dha disa shenja të fshehta Rakovskit, të cilat i regjistroi policia e fshehtë
sovjetike. Më vonë, pas proçesit, ambasadori e pranoi se e kishte përshëndetur me shenja të fshehta masone Rakovskin dhe ia kishte bërë me dije se do të shpëtojë.
Më 2 mars përfaqësia sovjetike në Londër e kapi radiogramën vijuese: Amnesti ose rreziku nacist do të rritet.
Më 12 mars, në ora 9 në mbrëmje Gjyqi Suprem i BRSS-së duhej ti shpallte aktgjykimet. Të njëjtën ditë në ora 5.30 në mëngjes ushtria e Hitlerit depërtoi në Austri.
E gjithë kjo nuk mbeti e paregjistruar nga GPU-ja dhe Stalini. E njëjta gjë shihet nga deklaratat e hetuesit Kuzman para mjekut të Lubiankës. Duhet të jemi shumë të marrë dhe të mendojmë se përshëndetja e ambasadorit amerikan, radiograma e deshifruar, pajtimi i datës së invazionit në Austri me datën e shpalljes së aktgjykimeve janë vetëm rastësi. Jo, ne nuk i kemi parë ATA, por e kemi dëgjuar zërin e tyre dhe e kemi kuptuar gjuhën e tyre. Hetuesi e ka para sysh këtë organizatë të fshehtë të superfuqishme e cila e drejton botën. Nga kjo shihet qartë se Rakovski ka qenë njëri prej TYRE.
Para së gjithash, Rakovski ka qenë dialektolog i famshëm me një kulturë të gjerë, orator i klasës së parë dhe mbi të gjitha revolucionar fanatik - vijë familjare të fituar në saje të trashëgimisë.
Politika e tashme sovjetike, si ajo e brendshme njashtu edhe ajo e jashtme, është mjaft e ngatërruar dhe e pavërtetuar. Nuk është shumë e sigurtë se a thua vallë zëshmëria dhe perestrojka e Gorbaçovit do të imponohen. Shumë vetë nga gjenerata e vjetër kishin frikë për vendet e tyre, e disa prej tyre - për ruajtjen e rusofilitetit. Organizatat sllaviane të cilat për çdo ditë rriten, e akuzojnë sistemin e ri se e nënçmon kulturën ruse, duke simpatizuar armikun e përgjithshëm - refjuznikët cionistë.
Megjithatë, një gjë është e qartë: Kremona dhe bankierët ndërkombëtarë nuk arritën ta ndalin dhe nuk do ta ndalin zhvillimin e ardhshëm atomik, nuk do ta ndalin zhvillimin fraksionar në sferat e tyre të ndikimit, të cilat shumë shpejt zvogëlohen dhe nuk do të vënë paqe as në Bashkimin Sovjetik e as në Amerikë. E gjithë është planifikuar dhe programuar qysh më parë.
Hapja e tregut kinez dhe sovjetik i jep mundësi kapitalizmit ndërkombëtar që ti vazhdojë ende më gjatë aktivitetet e kobshme.
Në momentin e nënshkrimit të kontratës në mes Gorbaçovit dhe Reganit në një sallë tjetër u nënshkrua kontrata në mes Armand Hamerit - miliarderit amerikan, magnatit të vajgurit, firmave gjermane, italiane dhe japoneze, nga njëra anë dhe Bashkimit Sovjetik nga ana tjetër, për ndërtim dhe operim në Kazakistan në kompleksin petrokimik me fabrika më të mëdha dhe më moderne për plastikë në botë, në vlerë të shumë miliarda dollarësh.
Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe Kina, me këto ndryshime dhe lëshime në ideologjinë e tyre, pranojnë para botës se eksperimenti socialist, të cilin e bënë Lenini, Stalini dhe Mao ka qenë gabim tragjik. Them tragjik, sepse ky eksperiment u pat paguar shumë shtrenjtë, në vlerë të miliona viktimave. Para 70 vjetësh marksizmi u pat pranuar krejt në mënyrë të gabueshme prej shumë njerëzve të ndershëm, si diç e kundërt e kapitalizmit! Sot, kur marksizmi u diskreditua, gjithë e më rëndë u bë për njeriun që ta përmbajë ose ta pranojë si ideologji të veten. Megjithatë, në një gjë jam i sigurtë - asgjë nuk do ta ndalë njerëzimin dhe reformatorët e tij idealistë që të kërkojnë rrugë më të mirë dhe të drejtë për organizimin e shoqërisë.
Kohëve të fundit në SHBA çështje më aktuale është: cili prej dy politikanëve të mëdhenj - Regani ose Gorbaçovi - bën kompromis dhe cili shtet do të shfrytëzojë më shumë pas kontratës midis dy shteteve.
Si erdhi deri tek ajo që Regani, ta përqafojë Gorbaçovin në Sheshin e Kuq në Moskë dhe ta quajë mik të vetin, i cili tërë jetën e tij e ka urrejtur komunizmin? Ky njeri, i cili gjatë udhëheqjes së tij tetëvjeçare tregoi qëndrueshmëri të paluhatshme në raport me vendimet e veta dhe shumë herë bëri luftë me Kongresin amerikan dhe me Senatin, tash tërhiqet para Perandorisë së të keqes, siç e quajti ai vetë! Jo - Regani nuk bën kurrfarë kompromisi as me ndërgjegjen e vet, e as me interesat e Amerikës. Kurse ndryshimet e mëdha të cilat Gorbaçovi mundohej ti fusë në
Bashkimin Sovjetik, Regani i vlerësoi si pozitive dhe në favor të madh për Amerikën dhe për këtë shkak e përkrahu dhe e kurajoi.
Gorbaçovi nga ana e tij duhej të marrë masa drastike që të dalë në skaj me ekonominë e cila shpejt binte dhe me një çështje tjetër delikate - çështjen e republikave multinacionale. Kjo është një çështje, për rëndësinë e së cilës shumë njerëz nuk japin llogari. Në Bashkimin Sovjetik ka më se njëqind nacionalitete të ndryshme që jetojnë në territorin e vet gjeneratë pas gjenerate, flasin gjuhën e vet, e ruajnë dhe e kultivojnë traditën e vet. Ata e hudhën trysninë nga ana e Moskës, e cila ua impononte rusifikimin, gjë që paraqitte diç si bombë të tempuar. Në SHBA, po ashtu, ka më se njëqind nacionalitete të ndryshme, por ata janë njerëz të shpërndarë në të gjitha anët, në tërë Amerikën.
Ata flasin vetëm një gjuhë, gjuhën angleze. Dëshira e prindërve është që fëmijët e tyre ta mësojnë anglishten dhe të bëhen amerikanë të mirë.
Të gjitha metodat drakonike të Iluminatëve që u shfrytëzuan në Francë, u përsëritën në Rusi. Revolucioni bolshevik është pikërisht përsëritje e revolucionit francez. Vrasja e të burgosurve në Petrograd është plotësisht kopie e ngjarjeve në Paris. Mbytjet në Detin e Zi iu përngjajnë atyre në Lurë dhe Ronë. Parullat kundër borgjezisë dhe kullakëve ishin po ato të njëjtat që i mendoi Robespieri. Idealisti Lenin, njësoj sikur Robespieri, nuk i urdhëroi therjet masovike, por i lejoi dhe nuk u përpoq që ato ti pengojë.
Pas çdo revolucioni, pavarësisht nga ajo se si quhen partitë e formuara - parti komuniste, socialiste ose bujqësore - ata i shërbejnë një qendreje dhe në përpikshmëri i kryejnë urdhërat e saj.
Kontrolla e vënë ashpër njëherë mbi popullin shënon fundin e demokracisë: E drejta është vetëm në anën e të fortit! Populli është i detyruar të punojë dhe të ndihmojë për përmirësimin e kushteve, por assesi nuk i lejohet të depërtojë në fshehtësitë e prijësve shtetëror, fshehtësi të cilat edhe vetë ata nuk i dinë, sepse prijës të vërtetë janë të huajt. Ata iu shërbejnë bile edhe pa i njohur fare.
Industrialistët ndërkombëtarë amerikanë, gjermanë etj., të cilët financojnë shtetet e caktuara, plotësisht i kanë nën kontroll. Ata i arrinë qëllimet e tyre në shtetet komuniste. Shtresa e pasur dhe në një shkallë të madhe shtresa e mesme, të pavarur nga kapitali i madh, janë zhdukur, kurse kapitalistët e padukshëm ndërkombëtarë e shtinë kalin të lozë në ato vende të pafatshme. Ata këtu arrinë jo vetëm të vënë kontroll financiar por edhe një qëllim shumëshekullor - shkatërrimin e krishtërizmit. Tash radhën e kanë SHBA-të. Shihet fundi i këtij vendi më demokratik i cili është i bukur për të jetuar.
Po qe se çdo amerikan e kupton se një revolucion do tu japë fund bindjeve të tyre religjioze, një qeverisjeje normale dhe demokratike, pronës së tij private dhe ligjshmërisë, me tërë arsenalin e armëve, që çdo amerikan e ka në shtëpi, asnjëherë nuk do të duhej të lejojë njerëz të bezdisshëm në shtëpinë e vet - në Amerikë.
Pasi që Manifesti komunist i Karl Marksit është shfrytëzuar si në të kaluarën ashtu edhe sot si një ndër programet thelbësorë, më imponohet të ndalem, qoftë edhe për një çast, në personalitetin e tij.
Karl Marksi ka qenë anëtar i Ligës së drejtësisë, e cila nuk është asgjë tjetër përveçse emër i fshehur i Iluminatëve. Pas vdekjes së Vajshopit atë e paguajtën që të shkruajë propagandë revolucionare për Ligën me qëllim që të provokohen përçarje. Manifestin e njohur komunist, Marksi e shkruajti po ashtu nën mbikqyrjen e Ligës së drejtësisë - e cila e ndërroi emrin në Lidhja e komunistëve.
Pse komunistët e pranojnë si festë një majin? Për atë se një maji është ditëlindja e Iluminatëve.
Pse komunistët e shfrytëzojnë pesëkëndëshin si amblem të vetin? Ai është simbol i pesë djemve të Rothshildit.
Pse komunistët e shfrytëzojnë ngjyrën e kuqe për ta nënvizuar lëvizjen e tyre revolucionare? Kjo rrjedh nga firma e vogël e kuqe e familjes së Majerit, i cili e ndërroi emrin në Rothshild.
Idetë e Leninit rrjedhin drejtpërdrejt nga Manifesti komunist i Marksit. Idetë në Manifestin komunist janë pikërisht idetë e Adam Vajshopit, i cili i ka kryer urdhërat e Rothshildit.
Marksizmi predikoi se diktatura e proletariatit do të krijojë një shoqëri pa klasa, e cila çdonjërit do tia mundësojë të jetojë në paqe, begati dhe liri.
Sa liderë bolshevikë ka pasur prej klasës së varfër?
Sa vjet kanë kaluar prej revolucionit e deri më tash dhe ku është paqa, begatia dhe liria?
E gjithë kjo na tregon se partia komuniste është një front i më të pasurve për të fituar edhe më tepër pasuri dhe pushtet. Partinë nuk e drejtojnë komunistët. Atë e kontrollon fuqia tjetër e fshehur; fuqia e cila nuk e shikon njeriun e rëndomtë. Ajo nuk vjen as prej Moske e as prej Pekini, por prej Nju-Jorku. Regjimet dhe diktatorët e papërshtatshëm në shtetet komuniste nuk i ndërron populli, por armiqtë e tyre më të mëdhenj - kapitalistët. Sistemi i centralizuar jep mundësi që pasuritë e tërë shteteve të koncentrohen në duar të një grupi të vogël njerëzish.
Geri Aleni në veprën e tij, Askush nuk guxon ta quajë komplot, për komunizmin jep definicionin vijues: Nuk është lëvizje e masave të shtypura, mirëpo është krijuar e tillë, për të manipuluar dhe për ta shfrytëzuar ata miliarderë të cilët luftojnë për pushtet me qëllim që ta mbanë nën kontroll tërë botën.
Bankierët ndërkombëtarë të cilët e kontrollojnë tregtinë botërore janë ata të cilët i japin urdhëra Bashkimit Sovjetik, Kinës dhe të gjithë satelitëve të tyre. Kjo ka qenë ideja e Vajshopit qysh para Marksit: me anë të lozhave masone personat e përgatitur ti marrin të gjitha udhëheqësitë e shteteve dhe të përgatitin Novus Ordo Seclorum (renditje të re botërore) - mendimi i Rothshildit.

----------


## ORIONI

*KESHILLI PER LIDHJE ME BOTEN E JASHTME*

Këshillin për lidhje me botën e jashtme e themeloi në vitin 1921 koloneli Eduard Haus, shok i ngushtë, këshilltar dhe gjeni i mbrapshtë i kryetarit Vilson. Qëllimi i kësaj organizate ishte që të përgatitë një Qeveri botërore. Figurat dhe organizatorët e fshehtë dhe jozyrtarë të këtij Këshilli ishin: plaku Xhon Rokfeleri, Pol Vartburgu dhe Jakov Shifi, po ato të njëjtët që e menduan dhe e imponuan Rezervën federale të SHBA-ve dhe tatimin në të ardhurat e përgjithshme.
Gjashtë vitet e para të ekzistimit të vet, Këshilli për lidhje me botën e jashtme nuk ka mund të zhvillohet dhe ka jetuar në një gjendje latente. Pas vitit 1927 Rokfeleri filloi ta ndihmojë më shumë në aspektin material me anë të fondaconeve të shumta të tij. Në vitin 1929 ai i dhuroi Këshillit një pasuri në rrugën 62 në Nju-Jork ku edhe tash ndodhet selia kryesore e Këshillit për lidhje me botën e jashtme, filiala e qeverisë së padukshme, e cila edhe sot e kësaj dite përfaqëson frontin e bankierëve ndërkombëtarë. Organizata tjera ndërkombëtare në formë të Këshillit për lidhje me botën e jashtme janë: Instituti mbretëror për çështje ndërkombëtare në Angli, Instituti për lidhje ndërkombëtare në Belgjikë, Shoqëria e politikës së jashtme daneze, Instituti australian për punë ndërkombëtare si dhe shumë përfaqësi tjera në Indi, Itali, Francë, Jugosllavi, Greqi, Turqi.
Të gjitha këto organizata kanë emra të ndryshëm, por për nga përmbajtja janë të njëjta. Të gjitha këto janë të krijuara nga fuqia e padukshme dhe qëllimi i tyre është të punojnë për idetë e saj në shtete të ndryshme. Në konferencat e tyre të fshehta vendosin për fatin e vendeve të caktuara, duke mos lejuar prezentimin e qytetarit të atij vendi dhe të mjeteve të informimit. Pika e parë e rregullores për rendin e brendshëm të Këshillit për lidhje me botën e jashtme është: të
gjitha diskutimet dhe vlerësimet e grupacioneve të ndryshme në organizatë janë fshehtësi dhe anëtarët e saj besnikë që do tua transmetojnë të tjerëve i nënshtrohen përjashtimit nga organizata.
Qëllimi i vetëm i Këshillit për lidhje me botën e jashtme është vënia e diktaturës botërore. Shpesh herë e quajnë shkollë për prijës shtetërorë dhe kjo është plotësisht e vërtetë, sepse anëtarët e saj ushtrohen vite me radhë në drejtime të ndryshme: në atë financiar, politik, ndërkombëtar dhe social. Në sferën sociale insistohet më së shumti, sepse me anë të saj zgjidhet detyra më e rëndësishme: përgatiten njerëzit për nënshtrim dhe robërim. Pothuajse të gjithë kryetarët dhe udhëheqësit e shteteve janë të obliguar jozyrtarësht që ti plotësojnë vendet kyçe të administratës së vet me anëtarë të Këshillit për lidhje me botën e jashtme ose me të simotrës së saj - Komisionit Tralateral. Niksoni rreth vetes kishte më se njëqind anëtarë të Këshillit, kurse politikanët e administratës së Karterit pa kurrfarë përjashtimi ishin anëtarë të Komisionit Trilateral. Në vitin 1949 Alen Dalesi ishte kryetar i Këshillit për lidhje me botën e jashtme dhe në të njëjtën kohë drejtor i CIA-s.
Në kohën e luftës koreane, më 9 dhjetor të vitit 1950 gazeta اikago Tribjun e botoi një akuzë kundër Këshillit e cila edhe sot e kësaj dite është në fuqi: Anëtarët e Këshillit janë njerëz me ndikim shumë të madh në shoqëri. Ata e shfrytëzojnë fuqinë e pasurisë së tyre, prestigjin e obligimeve të tyre sociale dhe arsimimin që ta udhëheqin atdheun drejt bankrotimit dhe disfatave luftarake. Ata duhet ti shikojnë duart e tyre. Duart i kanë të përlyera me gjak - me gjak të thatë nga luftërat e kaluara dhe gjak të freskët nga të tashmet.
Vite me radhë shpirt dhe drejtor gjeneral i Këshillit ka qenë Dejvid Rokfeleri - plotësisht gjë e natyrshme, sepse kjo është organizatë e familjes Rokfeler.
Prej vitit 1939 e deri më sot Ministria amerikane për punë të jashtme ndodhet në duar të Këshillit për lidhje me botën e jashtme. Pothuajse të gjithë nëpunësit e administratës së saj janë anëtarë të kësaj organizate. Moment karakteristik u paraqit në vitin 1954 në San Francisko, kur delegacioni amerikan katërdhjetë anëtarësh e shkruajti Kartën e Kombeve të Bashkuara. Shumica e anëtarëve të delegacionit ishin anëtarë të Këshillit për lidhje me botën e jashtme dhe parimet më të rëndësishme të Kartës plotësisht shprehnin idetë dhe qëllimet e tij.
Xhon D. Rokfeleri e monopolizoi industrinë për benzinë duke i thyer kundërshtarët e tij prej brenda, duke vënë nëpër zyrat dhe ndërmarrjet e tyre njerëzit e vet. Trashëgimtarët e tij - Rokfelerët e sotshëm - sillen edhe më me arrogancë, duke i zbatuar të njëjtat metoda, por me përmasa ndërkombëtare. Përmes Këshillit për lidhje me botën e jashtme dhe Komisionit trilateral ata depërtojnë jo vetëm në jetën politike, ekonomike dhe sociale amerikane, por edhe në punët e brendshme të çdo shteti tjetër në botë. Pa marrë parasysh se cila parti ndodhet në pushtet njerëzit e Këshillit i mbanë pozitat kyçe, duke përfshirë edhe shtetet socialiste, ku zakonisht në krye të shtetit qëndron njeri i tyre.
Gorbaçovi nuk arriti tia dalë në krye me perestrojkën e vet, kurse ata tashmë ia kishin minuar dhe përgatitur zëvendësin i cili do tiu shërbente me besnikëri.
Ka pasur dhe do të ketë shtete dhe udhëheqës, edhe pse shumë pak, që kapitali gjigant nuk ka mund ti blejë dhe ti nënshtrojë. Për fat të keq ata janë shumë pak dhe janë të detyruar të shërbehen me masa drakonike dhe johumane, duke u mbrojtur nga tirania eksploatuese e ca dinastive. Shteti i tillë dënohet duke u izoluar totalisht në aspektin ekonomik dhe politik, gjë që më herët ose më vonë, do ta detyrojë të gjunjëzohet. Nuk përjashtohen edhe aksionet ushtarake, siç ndodhi në rastin e Libisë.
Në SHBA ndikimi i Rokfelerit daton qysh prej para 100 vjetëve me zgjedhjen e Viliam Mekinlit për kryetar, e më vonë të Franklin Ruzveltit si dhe të gjithë kryetarëve tjerë deri më sot, të qeverive në të cilat pozitat kyçe - pozitat e ministrave për punë të jashtme, të mbrojtjes, tregtisë, arsimit, prokurorit kryesor, CIA-s - kanë qenë dhe janë anëtarë të Këshillit për lidhje me botën e jashtme, do të thotë njerëz të Rokfelerit.
Xhon Foster Dalesi, kushëri i Rokfelerit, ka qenë ministër për punë të jashtme të qeverisë së Ajzenhauerit dhe ka marrë detyra të larta diplomatike në administratën e Vilsonit, Ruzveltit dhe Trumanit, ka marrë pjesë në konferencën parisiene pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, ka qenë anëtar i
Komisinit Reparacional. Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore ka marrë pjesë në Komisionin për hartimin e Kartës së OKB.
Ministër i punëve të jashtme në administratën e kryetarit Kenedi ka qenë Din Rasku. Kenediu bile nuk e ka njohur kur e ka caktuar në këtë funksion të lartë dhe përgjegjës. Në kohën e Xhonsonit të gjitha funksionet më të larta në kabinetin e tij kanë qenë të okupuara me anëtarë të Këshillit për lidhje me botën e jashtme. Në qeverinë e Niksonit kanë depërtuar 118 anëtarë të Këshillit për lidhje me botën e jashtme, duke përfshirë edhe nënkryetarin, Spiro Egnju - kryetar i Komitetit për zgjedhjen e Rokfelerit për kryetar të SHBA-ve. Prokurori kryesor, Miçeli, më parë ka qenë advokat i Nelson Rokfelerit. Henri Kisinxheri - ministër i punëve të jashtme të Niksonit dhe Fordit - është i njohur si anëtar i Këshillit për lidhje me botën e jashtme. Zyrtarisht ka qenë i punësuar në sistemin e Rokfelerëve.
Ministritë për punë të jashtme dhe CIA kanë qenë dhe ende janë të tyre. Ministria për punë të jashtme - që ta përmbajë politikën e jashtme të Rokfelerit, e CIA - ta futë me fuqi me anë të grushtshteteve dhe rebelimeve.
Këshilli për lidhje me botën e jashtme është filialë amerikane e një shoqërie që e ka prejardhjen prej Anglie, e cila beson dhe propagon se kufijtë nacionalë ndërmjet shteteve duhet të hiqen dhe të themelohet një qeveri botërore.

----------


## ORIONI

*Kreu i njëmbëdhjetë KOMISIONI TRILATERAL*

Komisionin Trilateral e kanë formuar në vitin 1973 disa persona privatë të Evropës Perëndimore, Japonisë dhe Amerikës Veriore për veprime reciproke midis këtyre tre sektorëve të mëdhenj botëror.
Themelues ka qenë miliarderi shumë i njohur Dejvid Rokfeleri, kryetar dhe pronar i اejz Menheth Bankës dhe shumë bankave tjera në botë. Ideolog, organizator dhe ndihmës i tij i afërt ka qenë Zbignev Bzhezhinski, figurë kryesore e Këshillit për lidhje me botën e jashtme. Prej vitit 1973 e deri më 1976 ai ka qenë drejtor i Komisionit trilateral. Edhe pse Komisioni trilateral ishte themeluar dhe përbëhej prej disa personave privatë, të paautorizuar prej ndonjë qeverie botërore, qëllimet e tyre nuk ishin aspak të karakterit privat. Të dy organizatat - Këshillin për lidhje me botën e jashtme dhe Komisionin Trilateral - i drejtonin të njëjtët njerëz që kishin të njëjtin qëllim: Qeverinë e vetme botërore. Këshilli për lidhje me botën e jashtme është një organizatë ideologjike, kurse Komisioni Trilateral është ekzekutues i detyrave. Kështu, për shembull, në vitin 1973 Bzhezhinski e caktoi për kryetar të ardhshëm të SHBA-ve një figurë fare të panjohur dhe të papopullarizuar - Xhimi Karterin, anëtar i Komisionit Trilateral, kurse për nënkryetar - Volter Mondejlin, po ashtu anëtar i tij. Rokfeleri ndërmori të gjitha mjetet e mundshme parazgjedhore dhe Karteri e Mondejli fituan në zgjedhje. Karteri ishte i papërgatitur fare për një detyrë të tillë dhe faktikisht pushteti ekzekutiv i SHBA-ve bie në duar të Komisionit Trilateral. 

Tërë administrata prej kryes e deri në fund ishte e përbërë vetëm prej anëtarëve të tij. Një shembull i vogël:
Xhimi Karteri kryetar i SHBA-ve............................Komisioni Trilateral
Volter Mondejli nënkryetar i SHBA-ve..................Komisioni Trilateral
Harold Braun ministër i mbrojtjes...........................Komisioni Trilateral
Blumental ministër i financave................................Komisioni Trilateral
A. Jang ministër, përfaqësues në KB.......................Komisioni Trilateral
Bzhezhinski sigurimi nacional.................................Komisioni Trilateral
Të gjithë ministrat tjerë, zëvendësministrat dhe personalitetet që zenin funksionet më përgjegjëse ishin anëtarë të Komisionit Trilateral.

Struktura themelore trilaterale është siç vijon:

*VËLLAZËRIA FINANCIARE*

NJU-JORK
KOMITETI EKZEKUTUES TRILATERAL I SHBA-ve
JAPONIA KOMISIONI TRILATERAL EVROPA
KOMISIONI TRILATERAL - UDHËHEQËSIA
Dejvid Rokfeleri - kryetar i Amerikës Veriore
Zhorzh Bertoni - kryetar evropian
Takeshi Vatanabe - kryetar japonez
Exhidio Ortona - kryetar evropian
Nobukiho Ushiba - kryetar japonez
اarls B. Heki - sekretar i Amerikës Veriore
Martir Trinku - sekretar evropian
Tadashi Jamamoto - sekretar japonez

*SHTETET E ZHVILLUARA
ME 80 % TË PRODHIMTARISË BOTËRORE
BOTA E DYTË, E TRETË DHE E KATËRT*

Në majë të piramidës ndodhen disa familje të vjetra të cilat e përfaqësojnë aristokracinë amerikane e cila i kontrollon megabankat e Nju-Jorkut dhe të Amerikës. Siç shihet prej piramidës, penjtë i tërheq kjo klikë financiare në Nju-Jork. Në vend të tretë mezi vijnë partnerët nga Evropa dhe Japonia. Anëtarët sipas numrit janë siç vijon: Amerika Veriore - 109, Evropa - 106, Japonia - 74.
Nëndegët e kësaj organizate shumë mirë janë menduar nga këndvështrimi i tyre dhe përfshijnë pothuajse të gjithë sektorët. Prej atyre që ata sundojmë më me rëndësi janë universitetet: Universiteti i Kolumbisë, Xhorxhtaunit, Harvardit, Instituti i Huverovit, pastaj universitetet në Hadson, Masaçusets etj. Fondacionet më të mëdha si Rokfeler, Ford, Karnagi e shumë të tjerë; gazetat më të njohura dhe më të mëdha dhe radio-TV stacionet: Nju-Jork Tajms, Si-Bi-Es etj.
Në Kongres dhe në Senat, Komisioni Trilateral ka përfaqsuesit e tij më të fuqishëm.
Klasa punëtore amerikane e emëroi trilateralizmin si komplot britanik të importuar në SHBA me anë të Henri Kisinxherit, njërit prej drejtorëve të Këshillit për lidhje me botën e jashtme si dhe të Komisionit Trilateral.
Pamvarësisht nga hierarkia që ekziston në piramidë, Rokfeleri dhe disa familje tjera të përmendura nuk janë të vetmit diktatorë më të fuqishëm. Ata janë anëtarët e kësaj familje, por për sa i përket kolektivit botëror, i cili nuk ka më shumë se disa qindra vetë, edhe atë vetëm për qëllimet e veta.
Më lartë theksuam se Komisionin Trilateral e formoi Rokfeleri prej fondacionit të tij Ketering dhe prej fondacionit të Fordit.
Xhorxh Franklini - njëri prej themeluesve të Komisionit Trilateral - para redaktorit të revistës Frimen Dajxhest deklaroi siç vijon: Në vitin 1972 Rokfeleri prezentoi në një kuvend të bilderbergëve dhe propozoi idenë që të afrohen sa është e mundshme më tepër raportet dhe lidhjet midis SHBA-ve, Evropës dhe Japonisë. Kjo ide e re u pranua me entuziazëm dhe sollën vendim se dikush duhet ta themelojë dhe ta vë në veprim. Në qershor të vitit 1972 Rokfeleri dhe Franklini e vizituan Japoninë dhe zhvilluan bisedime me bankierë të mëdhenj, të cilët po ashtu e pranuan me entuziazëm idenë për Komisionin Trilateral që zyrtarisht të formohet dhe të regjistrohet. Komisioni Trilateral nuk është komplot i fshehur, por organizatë zyrtare, për dedikim special: për ndikim politik të imponuar me anë të përkrahjes financiare. Kush e jep këtë
përkrahje financiare? Natyrisht jo lidhjet e punëtorëve por korporatat ndërkombëtare dhe bankat ndërkombëtare që e kontrollojnë botën.
Mjaft interesant është se, po ashtu, si në Bashkimin Sovjetik pas revolucionit ku 90 përqind e udhëheqësve të Politbyrosë dhe të Komitetit Qendror i ndërruan emrat, e njëjta gjë ndodhi edhe në SHBA. Filloi ndërrimi i emrave të korporatave, mirëpo ende nuk dihej se kur do ti ndërronin emrat e vet udhëheqësit e tyre. 

Kështu, për shembull:
Standard Ojli u riemërtua në EKSON;
Nju-Jork Banka - në Siti Bankë;
Minesota Majningu - në AMAH, etj.

Programi dhe platforma e kësaj korporate janë plotësisht të njëjtë si të nacional-socialistëve. Gjatë dhjetë vjetëve të fundit Amerika shkon drejt kësaj rruge. Momentalisht në SHBA kryhet revolucioni i fshehur socialist, krejtësisht ndryshe nga revolucionet që u kryen në kohën e vet në Francë, Rusi, Kubë dhe në vende tjera me armë dhe gjakderdhje nëpër rrugë. Trilateralizmi është inspiratori kryesor për marrjen e komandës së socializmit korporativ, edhe pse edhe kjo mohohet. Anëtarët e komisionit kanë plan të përcaktuar në përpikshmëri i cili kryhet në përpikshmëri me anë të marionetëve - politikanëve dhe pushtetit oficial. Ky është shkak për krijimin e shumë planeve shtetërore, të cilët në realitet janë në interes të zotërinjve botëror:
Plani agrar dhe rezerva ndërkombëtare ushqimore. Kjo nënkupton monopolin e resurseve ushqimorë dhe mundësinë për të shkaktuar në mënyrë artificiale mungesë dhe uri, ashtu siç veproi Stalini në Bashkimin Sovjetik - shkaktoi që të humbin jetën dhjetra miliona njerëz nga uria. Pothuajse e njëjta histori u përsërit edhe në Etiopi.

Plani energjetik, me çka u shkaktua krizë energjetike në vitin 1978. A thua, vallë, vërtet pati një krizë të tillë energjetike? Jo! Por, vetëm i sugjeronin botës politikanët, bankierët, mjetet e informimit dhe Komisioni Trilateral se një krizë e tillë ekziston dhe tërë botën e kapi paniku. Në llogari të njerëzve të rëndomtë në arkat e bankave ndërkombëtare hyrën shumë miliardë. Në të njëjtën kohë kur u shpall lajmi për krizën energjetike SHBA-të ishin në gjendje jo vetëm që ti përmbushin nevojat e brendshme por edhe të eksportojnë. Sipas një statistike, resurset energjetike të SHBA-ve do të arrinë për më se 2 mijë vjet. 
*Ata kanë:
 gaz nëntokësor - rezervë për më se 5 qind vjet;
 naftë - rezervë për më se 2 qind vjet;
 benzinë - rezervë për më se 1 mijë e pesëqind vjet;
 qymyr - rezervë për më se 6-7 mijë vjet;
 reaktorë - U-238 ka në depo për më se 1 qind vjet prodhimtari të energjisë.*

Para pesë-gjashtë vjetësh u krijua artificialisht kampanjë e madhe kundër reaktorëve atomikë dhe kundër centraleve atomike në përgjithësi. Bëhet fjalë për pasoja të jashtëzakonshme dhe të tmerrshme nga radiacioni eventual. Tërë Evropa është mbjellë me reaktorë atomikë të cilët prodhojnë energji të lirë. Në aq vite eksploatimi ka ndodhur vetëm një rast fatal në اernobil, në Bashkimin Sovjetik, i cili mori 30-40 viktima njerëzore drejtpërdrejt pas katastrofës, kurse në minierat e qymyrit humbin jetën nga treqind minatorë në vit. Energjia nukleare është shumë më e lirë se ajo e gazit dhe naftës, shumë më e vështirë për eksploatim nga ana e megakapitalistëve. Sa më shumë centrale atomike të punojnë në botë aq më pak naftë dhe gaz do të nevojitet dhe aq më i vogël do të jetë profiti i kompanive të mëdha si: EKSON, MOBIL, ARKO, TEKSIKO, STANDARD OJL, etj. të cilat janë pronë e Komisionit Trilateral dhe i udhëheqin anëtarët e tij.
Sado që tju duket çudi, korporatat e mëdha dhe bankierët ndërkombëtarë pothuajse nuk paguajnë tatime në të ardhurat e tyre të mëdha. Tatimi më i ulët vetanak i të ardhurave të tatimdhënësit amerikan është 14 përqind, kurse gjigantët financiarë ndërkombëtarë paguajnë shumë më pak ose asgjë.
Sipas të dhënave zyrtare, disa prej këtyre korporatave në vitin 1976 i kanë paguar tatim shtetit si vijon:

*اejz Menheth........................................00  ,0 %
Kontinental Bank.................................10,5 %
Frst اikago...........................................  ...6,3 %
Bank of Amerika.................................14,9 %
Oksidental Petroleum (Hamer)..............4,2 %*

Duhet të kihet parasysh se taksat individuale në SHBA arrinë deri më 70 përqind, në Kanadë - prej 17 deri më 43 përqind, kurse në Angli - deri më 90 përqind. Krahasimi midis asaj në tabelën e lartëshënuar dhe të asaj që paguan njeriu i rëndomtë është dështues dhe duron kritikë të rreptë.
Gazetari i njohur i Londrës, Gordon Teteri, me përvojë 22 vjeçe në gazetari, paraqet fakte dështuese për manevrimet e këtyre internacionalistëve financiarë, për shkak të të cilëve u largua nga gazeta për të cilën punoi tërë jetën. Ky është edhe një argument se Komisioni Trilateral e kontrollon tërë botën. Pas vitit 1974 një pjesë e madhe e artikujve të Teterit nuk lejohet aspak të publikohen. Në disa prej artikujve të cenzuruar ai citonte deklaratat e kryetarit amerikan, Vilsonit, i cili shumë qartë shihte se çndodh rreth tij, por ishte plotësisht i pamundshëm që të dakordohej me një gjendje të tillë. Ja pra, një citat prej artikullit të Teterit: Disa prej njerëzve më të mëdhenj në SHBA e dijnë se ekziston një fuqi aq e organizuar, aq e shkathtë dhe dhelpnake, aq e përkryer, aq depërtuese sa që është rrezik bile të bisedohet në pëshpëritje për TA, sepse do gjykohesh rëndë prej TYRE.

Qëllimi kryesor i trilateristëve është pushteti politik, që ta rregullojnë botën ashtu si e kuptojnë ATA dhe ashtu si do tju shërbejë më mirë interesave të tyre. Ata synojnë drejt pushtetit politik që të qeverisin me ekonominë botërore. Ideja e tyre është të tërheqin pesë-gjashtë vende me ekonomi të zhvilluar në krijimin e sistemit të ri. Vendet tjera nuk do të kenë rrugëdalje tjetër dhe njëra pas tjetrës do të hyjnë në vorbën e përgjithshme.
Sado që të jetë kjo e papëlqyeshme duhet të pranojmë se qëllimet dhe konceptet e kësaj organizate shumë shpejt i imponohen botës. Vendet më të mëdha në botë si: SHBA, BRSS, Kinën, Anglinë, Kanadën pothuajse ata i kanë marrë përsipër.
Plani i Gorbaçovit për zëshmërinë dhe perestrojkën ishte një hap pozitiv drejt demokratizimit të Bashkimit Sovjetik dhe i dha mundësi njeriut të rëndomtë rus të marrë pjesë më të madhe në çastin e përcaktimit të fatit të vet.
Lidhja e kontratës midis BRSS dhe SHBA për eleminimin e raketave nukleare dhe për kontrollin e ndërsjellë u pranua në mënyrë triumfale nga pjesa më e madhe e botës. Ky ishte një hap drejt qetësimit të botës, por jo edhe zgjidhje për ti ndalë luftërat. Ky ishte vetëm një ndalim i përkohshëm që kishte për qëllim të ndihmonte stabilizimin financiar të Bashkimit Sovjetik. Prej vitit 1917 e deri më sot BRSS në asnjë moment nuk ka paraqitur ndonjëfarë kërcënimi real ushtarak për SHBA, as SHBA për Bashkimin Sovjetik. Zotëriu gjithmonë ka qenë një dhe momentalisht është po ai i njëjti. Kishte një periudhë në kohën e Stalinit kur zotëriu nuk ishte i gjithëfuqishëm. Që nga epoka e Hrushçovit e këndej ATA (Qeveria ndërkombëtare), për të cilët bën fjalë Krstju Rakovski, gradualisht i kthyen pozitat e tyre prej vitit 1917 dhe aspak nuk më habit ajo se vetëm pas disa vitesh RENDITJA E RE filloi në Bashkimin Sovjetik. Për një ose dy dekada kjo iu pëlqeu rusëve, sepse një fjalë e urtë sllave thotë: Më mirë të jesh shërbëtor i zotëriut të pasur se sa partner i të varfërit. Mirëpo, do të vijë koha kur brezërit e tyre do të paguajnë shtrenjtë për atë grup të vogël zotërinjsh të cilët mbysin me finesë.

Disa politikanë të mprehtë evropianë dhe disa inteligjentë financiarë shumë mirë i shohin qëllimet e organizatës për renditje të re botërore dhe bëjnë përpjekje që sa më shpejt ta stabilizojnë Bashkësinë Evropiane. Kështu, për shembull, në vitin 1978, u fut në përdorim njësia e re për ndërrimin e mallrave (EKI). Qëllimi i ekit, i cili ka bazë ari, është për ta stimuluar shfrytëzimin e arit si mjet për ndërrim që të mbrohen qarkullimet e parave evropiane prej spekulimit dhe të lirohen nga tutoria e dollarit të letrës, i cili nuk ka kurrfarë baze reale. Vlera e vërtetë e letrës - shtypit - është disa centi.

Këshilli për lidhje me botën e jashtme dhe Komisioni Trilateral
Një pjesë e vogël e anëtarëve të mëparshë dhe të tashëm që kanë qenë në funksione të larta në administratën e SHBA

Dejvid Rokfeleri
Kryetar i KLBJ dhe KT
Xhorxh Bushi (KLBJ dhe KT)...............................................  ......................kryetar i SHBA
Aleksandër Hejgu (KLBJ)............................................  ...........ministër për punë të jashtme
Xhorxh Shulci (KLBJ)............................................  .................ministër për punë të jashtme
Sajrus Vensi (KLBJ dhe KT)...............................................  ....ministër për punë të jashtme
Volter Mondejli (KLBJ dhe KT)...............................................  ........nënkryetar i SHBA-ve
Harold Brauni (KLBJ dhe KT)...............................................  ...............ministër i mbrojtjes
Kasper Vajnbergeri (KLBJ dhe KT)...............................................  .......ministër i mbrojtjes
Gen. Dejvid Xhonsi (KLBJ)....................................kryetar i komandës supreme ushtarake
Adm. Stensfild Tarneri (KLBJ)............................................  .........................drejtor i CIA-s
Vilijam Kejsi (KLBJ)............................................  ..................................kryetar i SHBA-ve
Xhimi Karter (KT)..............................................  ....................................kryetar i SHBA-ve
H. اeperi (KLBJ)............................................  ............................................i bankës botërore
V. B. اeli (KLBJ)............................................  .......................i fondit monetar ndërkombëtar
Zbignev Bzhezhinski (KLBJ dhe KT)............................këshilltar për sigurimin e kryetarit
Robert Meknamara (KLBJ)............................................  ...........................i bankës botërore
Henri Kisinxheri (KLBJ dhe KT).....ministër për punë të jashtme dhe këshilltar i kryetarit
Anëtarët tjerë të mëparshëm dhe të tashëm të KLBJ dhe KT që kanë qenë në punë të shtetit në SHBA
Voren Kristoferi........................................  ................zëvendës ministër për punë të jashtme
Laki Bensoni...........................................  ..................zëvendës ministër për punë të jashtme
Riçard Kaperi............................................  ................zëvendës ministër për punë të jashtme
Hedli Donovani..........................................  ............këshilltar special i kryetarit të SHBA-ve
Riçard Hollbruku...........ndihmës ministër i punëve të jashtme për çështje aziatike-lindore
Antoni Solomoni..........................................  ...........ndihmës ministër për financa në SHBA
Xhon Savili............................................  ..........................zëvendës ministër për energjetikë
Riçard Gardneri..........................................  ...........................ambasador i SHBA-ve në Itali
Eliot Riçardsoni........................................  .....................................ambasador i përhershëm
Xherald Smithi............................................  ...................................ambasador i përhershëm
Artur Bernsi............................................  ...............................ish-kryetar i rezervës federale
Donald Frejzeri..........................................  ...........................kryetar bashkie në Mineapolis
S. Linovici..........................................  ...........................................ambasad  or i përhershëm
اarls Robinsoni.........................................  .................zëvendës ministër për punë të jashtme
Xh. Robert Sheceli...........................................  ..................................................  ..ambasador
Rasel Trejni............................................  ...........................................ambasad  or i ekologjisë
Pol Vorike............................................  .................................drejtor i kontrollit për armatim
Glen Vatsi.............................................  ...................kryetar i punëtorëve të komunikacionit
V. Majkl Blumentali........................................  .....................................ministër për financa
Xhozef Kalifano..........................................  .....................ministër për shëndetësi dhe arsim
Endru Jangu.............................................  .............................përfaqësues i SHBA-ve në KB
Patrisha Herisi............................................  ......................................ministër për urbanizëm
Voren Kristoferi........................................  ................zëvendës ministër për punë të jashtme
Dejvid Mekgiferti........................................  .........................ndihmës minsitër për mbrojtje
R. Xhejms Volsi.............................................  ...............................zëvendës ministër i flotës
Riçard Koperi............................................  ................zëvendës ministër për punë të jashtme
Metju Nimici............................................  ........këshilltar në Ministrinë për punë të jashtme
Xhejms Xhonsoni..........................................  .......................ndihmës ekzekutues i kryetarit
Kingman Brevsteri.........................................  ...................ambasador në Britaninë e Madhe
Artur Hartmani..........................................  ..........................................ambasado  r në Francë
Lesli Glebi.............................................  ..........................drejtor i byrosë politike ushtarake
Robert Bouni.............................................  .....................................zëvendës drejtor i CIA-s
Guvernatorë të shteteve
Xhon Rokfeleri (KLBJ dhe KT)..................................guvernator i Virgjinisë Perëndimore
Ruben Askju (KLBJ)............................................  ...............................guvernator i Floridës
Vilijam Skrentoni (KLBJ dhe KT)...............................................  .guvernator i Pansilvanisë
Xhejms Karteri (KT)..............................................  ............................guvernator i Gjorgjisë
Xhejm Tompsoni (KLBJ dhe KT)...............................................  .........guvernator i Ilinoisit
Brus Bebiti (KLBJ dhe KT)...............................................  .................guvernator i Arizonës
Deniel Evansi (KT)..............................................  ........................guvernator i Vashingtonit
Robert Greami (KLBJ)............................................  ............................guvernator i Floridës
Nil Goldshmith........................................  ...........................................guverna  tor i Oregonit
Rezerva federale
Pol vokeri............................................  ..................................................  ..........KLBJ dhe KT
Xhorxh Verhauzeri........................................  .................................................K  LBJ dhe KT
Emet Rajsi.............................................  ..................................................  .....................KLBJ
Henri Valihu............................................  ..................................................  ..................KLBJ
Donald Plejtoni..........................................  ..................................................  ................KLBJ
Endru Brajmeri..........................................  ..................................................  ...KLBJ dhe KT
Henri Butbrixhi.........................................  ..................................................  ....KLBJ dhe KT
Antoni Solomoni..........................................  ..................................................  .KLBJ dhe KT
Stiven Mileri............................................  ..................................................  ..................KLBJ
Xherald Hajnesi...........................................  ..................................................  ..............KLBJ
Financierë
Donald Rigani............................................  ..................................................  ................KLBJ
S. J. Lordi.............................................  ..................................................  ......................KLBJ
Vilijam Sajmoni...........................................  ..................................................  .KLBJ dhe KT
Antoni Solomoni..........................................  ..................................................  .KLBJ dhe KT
Helen Junsi.............................................  ..................................................  ....................KLBJ
Riçard Fisheri...........................................  ..................................................  ..................KLBJ
M. Blumentali........................................  ..................................................  .......KLBJ dhe KT
D. Fred Bergshtajni.......................................  ..................................................  .............KLBJ
Xhon Himani............................................  ..................................................  .................KLBJ
Xhorxh Shulci............................................  ..................................................  ................KLBJ
Arnold Nahmanovi.........................................  ..................................................  ...........KLBJ
Roxher Altmani...........................................  ..................................................  ..............KLBJ
Ministra të mbrojtjes
Mikelroji.........................................  ..................................................  ...........................KLBJ
Maknamara.........................................  ..................................................  .......................KLBJ
Riçardsoni........................................  ..................................................  .............KLBJ dhe KT
Rumsveldi.........................................  ..................................................  .........................KLBJ
Vajnbergu.........................................  ..................................................  ............KLBJ dhe KT
Gejti.............................................  ..................................................  .............................KLBJ
Lerdi.............................................  ..................................................  ............................KLBJ
Shlezingeri.......................................  ..................................................  ..........................KLBJ
Brauni............................................  ..................................................  ...........................KLBJ
Karluçi...........................................  ..................................................  ...........................KLBJ


*Personalitete ushtarake (gjeneral e më lartë)*


Gjen. Maj. Ginsburgu.........................................  ..................................................  .......KLBJ
Gjen. Lajt. S. Berisi............................................  ..................................................  .......KLBJ
Adm. Valenderi.........................................  ..................................................  .................KLBJ
Gjen. Lajt. Lavingu...........................................  ..................................................  .........KLBJ
Adm. S. Teçi..............................................  ..................................................  ................KLBJ
Gjen. brig. V. Usheri............................................  ..................................................  ......KLBJ
Gjen. Lajt. Gardi.............................................  ..................................................  ...........KLBJ
Gjen. brig. Tompsoni..........................................  ..................................................  .......KLBJ
Kap. Diventeri.........................................  ..................................................  ...................KLBJ
Kap. Mili..............................................  ..................................................  ......................KLBJ
Gjen. brig. Ejrsi.............................................  ..................................................  .............KLBJ
Gjen. brig. Pfantci...........................................  ..................................................  ...........KLBJ
Kap. S. Ringu.............................................  ..................................................  ................KLBJ
Kap. Fiske.............................................  ..................................................  .....................KLBJ
Kap. H. Keri..............................................  ..................................................  .................KLBJ
Kap. Kurti.............................................  ..................................................  .....................KLBJ
Gjen. Lou Aleni.............................................  ..................................................  ............KLBJ
Volsi (zëv. minis. I mornaricës).......................................  ............................................KLBJ
Gjen. major Brauni............................................  ..................................................  ........KLBJ
Gjen. brig. Sigali............................................  ..................................................  ............KLBJ
Gjen. Lajt. D. Smithi............................................  ..................................................  ......KLBJ
Gjen. major F. Solomoni..........................................  ..................................................  ..KLBJ
Adm. V. Krou..............................................  ..................................................  ..............KLBJ
Gjen. E. Majeri............................................  ..................................................  ..............KLBJ
Gjen. Vikhami...........................................  ..................................................  .................KLBJ
Gjen. brig. Bradfordi.........................................  ..................................................  .........KLBJ
Gjen. brig. Xhulijahu.........................................  ..................................................  ........KLBJ
Kap. Xhentri...........................................  ..................................................  ...................KLBJ
Gjen. brig. Peri Smithi............................................  ..................................................  ...KLBJ
Gjen. R. Boumani...........................................  ..................................................  ...........KLBJ
Gjen. Kiovetoni.........................................  ..................................................  .................KLBJ
Adm. Xh. Li................................................  ..................................................  ...............KLBJ
Gjen. major Xhek Meriti............................................  ..................................................  KLBJ
Adm. Ton Nanseni...........................................  ..................................................  ..........KLBJ
Gjen. Lajt. Pol Gomani............................................  ..................................................  ..KLBJ
Kontraadm. S. A. Trosti............................................  ..................................................  .KLBJ
Gjen. Lajt. E. Rovni.............................................  ..................................................  ......KLBJ
Gjen. major Dejvid Smithi............................................  ...............................................KLB  J
Gjen. lajt. T. Smithi............................................  ..................................................  .......KLBJ
Drejtorë të Vest Pointit pas vitit 1960
Vestmorlendi......................................  ..................................................  ........................KLBJ
Beneti............................................  ..................................................  ............................KLBJ
Beri..............................................  ..................................................  .............................KLBJ
Lamperti..........................................  ..................................................  ...........................KLBJ
Knovltoni.........................................  ..................................................  ..........................KLBJ
Gudpasteri........................................  ..................................................  ..........................KLBJ
Komandantë supremë të aleatëve
Ajzenhaueri.......................................  ..................................................  .........................KLBJ
Grinteri..........................................  ..................................................  ............................KLBJ
Lemniceri.........................................  ..................................................  ..........................KLBJ
Hejgu.............................................  ..................................................  ...........................KLBJ
Rixhveji..........................................  ..................................................  ...........................KLBJ
Norstedi..........................................  ..................................................  ...........................KLBJ
Gudlasteri........................................  ..................................................  ...........................KLBJ


*Anëtarë sindikalë*

Lejn Kirklandi (KLBJ dhe KT).......................................kryetar i punëve autotransportuese
Leonard Vudkoku (KLBJ dhe KT).......ish-kryetar i lidhjes së punëtorëve të automobilëve
I. V. Abeli (KT)......................................ish-kryetar i lidhjes së punëtorëve të metalurgjisë
Glen Vatsi (KLBJ dhe KT).....................kryetar i punëtorëve të komunikacionit në SHBA
Xhorxh Vurfi (KLBJ).........................kryetar i nëpunësve shtetëror të federatës amerikane
Martin Vardi (KLBJ dhe KT)...............................................  ..kryetar i industrisë së gypave
Muri Finli (KLBJ)............................................  .....................kryetar i punëtorëve të tekstilit
Kouard Semjueli (KLBJ)............................................  ..........kryetar i sindikatës industriale
Tomas Donahju (KLBJ dhe KT)..................sekretar-arkatar i punëtorëve të autotransportit


*Kompania Ford*Donald Pitersoni.........................................  ..................................................  ...............KLBJ
Klifton Vortoni...........................................  ..................................................  ...............KLBJ
Filip Koldveli..........................................  ..................................................  .......................KT
Karter Burgesi...........................................  ..................................................  .................KLBJ
Araj Mileri............................................  ..................................................  .........................KT
Kompania Krajsler
Xherov Holandi...........................................  ..................................................  ..............KLBJ
Tom Kileferi..........................................  ..................................................  ....................KLBJ
Gabriel Nozhi.............................................  ..................................................  ................KLBJ
Naxheb Halabi............................................  ..................................................  ...............KLBJ
Dilvorti..........................................  ..................................................  ............................KLBJ

*Xheneral Motors*Ruben 
Xhonsoni..........................................  ..................................................  ..............KLBJ
Mariana Vajtmani..........................................  .................................................K  LBJ dhe KT
Roxher Smithi............................................  ..................................................  ................KLBJ
Lidhjet ndërkombëtare
Endru Brimeri...........................................  ..................................................  ....KLBJ dhe KT
Brok Makkormiku........................................  ..................................................  ..............KLBJ


*Kompani të kontrolluara nga KLBJ ose KT*

Eksoni - i kontrolluar nga Rokfeleri.
Standard Ojli - i kontrolluar nga Rokfeleri.
Oksidental Petroleumi - me kryetarin Arman Hamerin i cili ka qenë shok i afërt i Leninit.
Behteli - prej San Francisko - Xhirxh Shulci (KLBJ) ka qenë kryetar në vitin 1980, kurse Vajnbergeri (KLBJ) ka qenë nëkryetar. Më vonë ata mbeten: i pari ministër për punë të jashtme, kurse tjetri ministër i mbrojtjes. Behtel është kompania më e madhe për ndërtimin e centraleve atomike. Të ardhurat e saj janë më se dy miliardë dollarë në vit.
Shtypi - pjesa më e madhe e shtypit amerika është e okupuar prej KLBJ dhe KT.
اikago San Tajmsi - me Emet Didmenin (KT) si drejtor kryesor dhe Xhejms Hogun (KLBJ dhe KT).
Nju-Jork Tajmsi - me Sajrus Vensin (KLBJ dhe KT) si drejtor dhe me më se 30 anëtarë të mëparshëm dhe të tashëm të KLBJ dhe KT.

----------


## ORIONI

*Kreu i dymbÃ«dhjetÃ« SINDROMI I MUNGESÃS SÃ IMUNITETIT TÃ FITUAR (SIDA)*


Virusi i sidÃ«s shkakton sÃ«mundje fatale e cila e shkatÃ«rron imunitetin e trupit, aftÃ«sinÃ« e tij qÃ« tÃ« luftojÃ« kundÃ«r shumÃ« sÃ«mundjeve dhe infektimeve tjera dhe e dÃ«mton trurin. VetÃ« virusi nuk merr jetÃ«. Tash pÃ«r tash ai Ã«shtÃ« i shpÃ«rndarÃ« nÃ« tÃ«rÃ« botÃ«n. Ende ekzistojnÃ« vetÃ«m mjete paliative pÃ«r shÃ«rim, por jo edhe vaksinÃ« pÃ«r tÂu mbrojtur nga kjo sÃ«mundje. Fundi i tÃ« sÃ«murÃ«ve tash pÃ«r tash Ã«shtÃ« njÃ«qind pÃ«rqind fatal. Sipas studiuesve tÃ« virusit, shkaktari e kÃ«saj sÃ«mundje vdekjeprurÃ«se ekziston pÃ«rafÃ«rsisht nÃ« njÃ«qind forma tÃ« ndryshme, gjÃ« qÃ« ua vÃ«shtirÃ«son shkencÃ«tarÃ«ve tÃ« gjejnÃ« vaksinÃ« adekuate. Problem tjetÃ«r Ã«shtÃ« periudha e gjatÃ« e inkubacionit - mÃ« se dhjetÃ« vjet para paraqitjes sÃ« simptomeve, kohÃ« nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n i infektuari plotÃ«sisht i pavetÃ«dijshÃ«m mund tÃ« infektojÃ« shumÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«.
Sipas vlerÃ«simit tÃ« OrganizatÃ«s BotÃ«rore pÃ«r ShÃ«ndetÃ«si rreth 10 milionÃ« njerÃ«z tashmÃ« janÃ« infektuar nga ky virus. VetÃ«m format e pÃ«rhapjes sÃ« virusit janÃ« konstatuar nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« sigurtÃ«, gjÃ« qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« hap pÃ«rpara. Ato janÃ«:
Â Homoseksualizmi;
Â PÃ«rdorimi i shiringave tÃ« pasterilizuar;
Â Transfuzioni i gjakut tÃ« pakontrolluar;
Â Foshnjet e sapolindura prej nÃ«nave tÃ« infektuara.
VetÃ« virusi shumÃ« shpejt dezaktivizohet prej ajrit, me ujÃ« tÃ« nxehtÃ«, 10 pÃ«rqind tretje prej bardhÃ«sisÃ« dhe alkoolit.
MÃ« sÃ« shumti kanÃ« vuajtur tÃ« sÃ«murÃ«t prej hemofilisÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«ve vazhdimisht u Ã«shtÃ« dhÃ«nÃ« gjak i pakontrolluar para zbulimit tÃ« sÃ«murjes.
Krejt ky pÃ«rshkrim i sÃ«murjes deri kÃ«tu Ã«shtÃ« nxjerrÃ« nga deklaratat e OrganizatÃ«s BotÃ«rore pÃ«r ShÃ«ndetÃ«si. Nga dÃ«shira qÃ« tÃ« mos futin panik nÃ« mesin e njerÃ«zve pÃ«rfaqÃ«suesit e organizatÃ«s si duket diÃ§ mbajnÃ« tÃ« fshehur nÃ« lidhje me kÃ«tÃ« sÃ«murje serioze, sÃ«murje mÃ« serioze pas epidemisÃ« sÃ« gripit spanjol nÃ« vitin 1918-1919. Prej fÃ«mijÃ«ve tÃ« sapolindur nÃ« FrancÃ«, pÃ«r Ã§do ditÃ« lind nga njÃ« foshnje me rezultat pozitiv tÃ« virusit dhe jo me mÃ« tepÃ«r shpresÃ« se tre deri mÃ« pesÃ« vjet jete.
NÃ« gusht tÃ« vitit 1986 nÃ« gazetÃ«n zyrtare ÂPravdaÂ rusÃ«t pÃ«r herÃ« tÃ« parÃ« lajmÃ«ruan se virusi i SIDA-s rrjedh prej njÃ« laboratoriumi ushtarak amerikan. TÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«n gjÃ« e vÃ«rtetojnÃ« edhe dy mjekÃ« tÃ« GjermanisÃ« Lindore - Jakov Segali dhe Ronald Demlovi, tÃ« cilÃ«t pohojnÃ« se paraqitja e virusit pajtohet saktÃ«sisht sipas kohÃ«s me hapjen e njÃ« laboratoriumi biologjik amerikan tÃ« quajtur ÂP-4Â, i cili gjendet nÃ« Fort Ditrih.
MÃ« 22 shtator tÃ« vitit 1986 Radio Moska nÃ« emisionin nÃ« gjuhÃ«n angleze sÃ«rish i sulmoi amerikanÃ«t: ÂMinistria amerikane e mbrojtjes bÃ«n eksperiment me njerÃ«zit nÃ« zhvillimin e hulumtimeve tÃ« sajÂ. Komenti vazhdon: ÂVirusi i SidÃ«s Ã«shtÃ« fryt i ekspertÃ«ve amerikanÃ« i fituar gjatÃ« manipulimit me gjenet njerÃ«zoreÂ.
ÂSandi EkspresiÂ britanik shkruan: ÂVirusi-vrasÃ«s SIDA ndoshta ka qenÃ« krjuar nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« artificiale prej shkencÃ«tarÃ«ve amerikanÃ« nÃ« kohÃ«n e eksperimenteve laboratorikeÂ.
Eksperti i njohur britanik nÃ« fushÃ«n e SidÃ«s, prof. Piter Kernovi, po ashtu, e pÃ«rmban teorinÃ« pÃ«r krijimin artficial tÃ« virusit.
MÃ« 2 nÃ«ntor tÃ« vitit 1986 ÂSandi EkspresÂ sÃ«rish u ndal nÃ« Ã§Ã«shtjen pÃ«r Âkooperimin sovjetiko-amerikan nÃ« lidhje me SidÃ«nÂ.
Dr. Xhon Sili, po ashtu, ekspert britanik nÃ« fushÃ«m e SidÃ«s botoi nÃ« ÂMedikal XhornalinÂ anglez se faktori i SidÃ«s rrjedh prej njÃ« kombinimi tÃ« virusit (de la Visna) - sÃ«murje delesh, me virusin (de la leucemie de bovins) - sÃ«murje lopÃ«sh.
MÃ« pastaj CIA dhe Pentagoni ndÃ«rmorÃ«n kundÃ«rsulm: ÂPo qe se vÃ«rtet virusi i SidÃ«s ka ikur prej ndonjÃ« laboratoriumi, atÃ«herÃ« duhet dyshuar nÃ« rusÃ«tÂ.
E vÃ«rtetÃ« Ã«shtÃ« se shumÃ« shtete e posaÃ§Ã«risht fuqitÃ« e mÃ«dha punojnÃ« me gjithÃ« zemÃ«r nÃ« njÃ« gjeneratÃ« fare tÃ« re tÃ« armÃ«ve biologjike.
Sado qÃ« tÃ« akuzohen nÃ« mes vete amerikanÃ«t dhe rusÃ«t unÃ« e pranoj se njÃ« gjÃ« e tillÃ« Ã«shtÃ« vetÃ«m pÃ«r konsumim tÃ« masave. NÃ« shumÃ« institute shkencore amerikane ata punojnÃ« sÃ« bashku ose nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« reciproke i ndajnÃ« tÃ« arriturat e tyre.
Do tÃ« ndalem qÃ« ta shqyrtoj mÃ« hollÃ«sisht njÃ« deklaratÃ« tÃ« argumentuar shumÃ« mirÃ« tÃ« Dr. Vilhelm Kembel Daglasit me titull ÂKush e vrau AfrikÃ«n?Â Kush? Organizata BotÃ«rore pÃ«r ShÃ«ndetÃ«si e vrau AfrikÃ«n me virusin SIDA. Me tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, deklaratÃ« shumÃ« provokative dhe e guximshme, por kjo ishte ajo qÃ« nÃ« buletinin e vet pohon: ÂDuhet tÃ« bÃ«hen eksperimente qÃ« tÃ« shihet se a thua, vallÃ«, virusÃ«t mund tÃ« kenÃ« efekt selektiv ndaj funksionit mbrojtÃ«s. TÃ« shihet se a thua, vallÃ«, vetÃ« imuniteti nÃ« raport me virusin mund tÃ« dÃ«mtohet po qe se virusi infektues e lÃ«ndon mÃ« shumÃ« ose mÃ« pak nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« selektive qelizÃ«n qÃ« i pÃ«rgjigjet virusitÂ.
Kjo qÃ« u tha mÃ« lartÃ« tregon se bÃ«hen eksperimente mbi virusÃ«t tÃ« cilÃ«t do ta shkatÃ«rrojnÃ« sistemin e T-qelizÃ«s sÃ« njeriut dhe me kÃ«tÃ« do tÃ« shkaktohet mungesÃ« e imunitetit. Kujt i duhet kjo? Po qe se vÃ«rtet gjendet nje zbulim i tillÃ« virusi siÃ§ propozon Organizata BotÃ«rore pÃ«r ShÃ«ndetÃ«si dhe bÃ«hen virusÃ« infektues tÃ« tmerrshÃ«m dhe fatalÃ« me tÃ« cilÃ«t sistemi i imunitetit njerÃ«zor nuk mund tÂia dalÃ« nÃ« krye, Ã§ka ndodh? NjÃ« zbulim i tillÃ« mund ta zhduk rasÃ«n njerÃ«zore.
MÃ« parÃ« nuk besoja shumÃ« nÃ« komplote ose mÃ« shpejt ata pÃ«r mua ishin tÃ« kufizuar. MegjithatÃ«, tash jam bindur se 90 pÃ«rqind (tÃ« mos them e gjithÃ«) nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ« Ã«shtÃ« ndÃ«rtuar nÃ« bazÃ« tÃ« parimeve konspirative, kurse vendin e parÃ« e mbajnÃ« ato ekonomike. TÃ« gjitha konspiracionet tjera: ato politike, ushtarake, etnike, shkencore dhe tÃ« gjitha tÃ« tjerat janÃ« nÃ« funksion tÃ« atyre ekonomike.
PÃ«r fat tÃ« keq shumÃ« shkencÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« vetÃ«dijshÃ«m ose tÃ« pavetÃ«dishÃ«m me qÃ«ndrimin e tyre nÃ« disa Ã§Ã«shtje ndikojnÃ« ndaj masave dhe ndaj tÃ« informuarve keq.
KÃ«shtu, pÃ«r shembull, disa prej virusologÃ«ve mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ« botÃ«ror pohojnÃ« se virusi SIDA rrjedh prej majmunit tÃ« gjelbÃ«rt nÃ« AfrikÃ«n Qendrore i cili e ka kafshuar ndonjÃ« vendas tÃ« atjeshÃ«m. NjÃ« gabim i kÃ«tillÃ« nuk iu falet shkencÃ«tarÃ«ve tÃ« famshÃ«m tÃ« cilÃ«t e dinÃ« shumÃ« mirÃ« se virusi SIDA nuk haset te majmunÃ«t ose te ndonjÃ« kafshÃ« tjetÃ«r.
E para, kjo sÃ«murje Ã«shtÃ« paraqitur nÃ« tÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«n kohÃ« nÃ« SHBA, Haiti, Brazil dhe nÃ« AfrikÃ«n Qendrore. Si erdhi deri te ajo qÃ« katÃ«r majmunÃ« tÃ« gjelbÃ«rt nÃ« tÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«n kohÃ« tÃ« kafshojnÃ« njerÃ«z nÃ« ato katÃ«r vende tÃ« ndryshme? E dyta, argumentohet se Ã«shtÃ« e pamundshme nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« gjenetike tÃ« mbartet virusi SIDA prej majmunit te njeriu sipas rrugÃ«s natyrore. E treta, bile edhe sikur ta pranojmÃ« se majmuni i gjelbÃ«rt e ka mbartÃ« virusin te njeriu, kjo nuk Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« pajtim me zhvillim e sÃ«murjes. NÃ« Ã§do 14 muaj numri i njerÃ«zve tÃ« infektuar dyfishohet. Kur tÃ« krahasojmÃ« rastin e parÃ« tÃ« sÃ«murÃ«ve me numrin e tashÃ«m tÃ« sÃ«murÃ«ve, nuk ka dyshim se njÃ« numÃ«r i madh njerÃ«zish kanÃ« qenÃ« tÃ« infektuar nÃ« tÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«n kohÃ«.
Po qe se rasti i parÃ« nÃ« vitin 1972 rrjedh prej majmunit, duke i dyfishuar nÃ« Ã§do 14 muaj, deri nÃ« fund tÃ« vitit 1988 numri i tÃ« infektuarve do tÃ« arrinte rreth 14 mijÃ« vetÃ« nÃ« AfrikÃ«, e jo nÃ« pÃ«rmasa tÃ« miliona njerÃ«zve siÃ§ po ndodh sot.
Dr. Teodor Strekeri e shqyrtoi rastin dhe konstatoi se Instituti Nacional i kancerit sÃ« bashku me OrganizatÃ«n BotÃ«rore pÃ«r ShÃ«ndetÃ«si e zbuluan virusin SIDA nÃ« laboratoriumin e Ford Ditrihut. Ata i kombinojnÃ« viruset: bovine leucemia virus co sheep visna virus dhe i injektojnÃ« nÃ« muskulin njerÃ«zor. Rezultat i kÃ«saj Ã«shtÃ« virusi i sidÃ«s, i parÃ« i njohur pÃ«r njerÃ«zimin retrovirus me 100 pÃ«rqind vdekshmÃ«ri tÃ« tÃ« infektuarve.
FatkeqÃ«sia mÃ« e madhe Ã«shtÃ« se virusi i sidÃ«s paraqitet nÃ« njÃ« mijÃ« forma tÃ« ndryshme dhe veprimet i ka tÃ« ndryshme. Disa shkaktojnÃ« leukeminÃ«, sikur sÃ«murjet nÃ« rastin e virusit tÃ« lopÃ«s dhe edhe Ã§ka jo tjetÃ«r. Virusi vazhdimisht do tÃ« ndryshon dhe do tÃ« shfaqet nÃ« sÃ«murje tÃ« reja tÃ« cilÃ«t kurrÃ« nuk do tÂu lejojnÃ« shkencÃ«tarÃ«ve tÃ« gjejnÃ« vaksinÃ«.
NjÃ«ri prej udhÃ«heqÃ«sve tÃ« laboratoriumit nÃ« Ford Ditrih, Karlton Gaxhduseku, deklaroi kÃ«shtu: ÂUnÃ« kÃ«tu kam njÃ« ndÃ«rtesÃ« ku punojnÃ« shumÃ« bashkÃ«punÃ«torÃ« shkencorÃ« dhe shkencÃ«tarÃ« nga Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe Kina. Ata kanÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ« tÃ« hyjnÃ« nÃ« tÃ« gjitha laboratoriumet nÃ« tÃ« cilat punojnÃ« amerikanÃ«t. Bile edhe sekcionet ushtarake pÃ«r sÃ«murje infektive janÃ« pÃ«rplotÃ« me punÃ«torÃ« tÃ« huaj por jo gjithmonÃ« prej vendeve mikeÂ.
Autori Daglas vazhdon dhe thotÃ«: ÂUnÃ« mund tÂju bindi se krijimi dhe lÃ«shimi i virusit tÃ« SidÃ«s nuk Ã«shtÃ« aspak rastÃ«si. Kjo ishte njÃ« provÃ« gjakftohtÃ« e sukseshme qÃ« tÃ« krijohet njÃ« virus-vrasÃ«s i cili pastaj u provua me sukses nÃ« AfrikÃ«. Ishte aq i sukseshÃ«m sa qÃ« njÃ« pjesÃ« e madhe e popullatÃ«s sÃ« AfrikÃ«s Qendrore ndoshta u likuidua - miliona njerÃ«z vdiqÃ«n nÃ« afat prej tre deri mÃ« pesÃ« vjet. Kjo nuk ishte rastÃ«si. Kjo ishte e menduar mirÃ«Â.
Ky virus vdekjeprurÃ«s si u mbartÃ« nÃ« SHBA dhe si e zhduku thjesht popullatÃ«n homoseksuale? ثshtÃ« e vÃ«rtetÃ« se disa raste janÃ« mbartÃ« prej homoseksualÃ«ve nga Haiti, por kjo nuk Ã«shtÃ« asgjÃ« nÃ« krahasim me tÃ« sÃ«murÃ«t nga SIDA sot.
Ky virus deri nÃ« vitin 1978 nuk ka ekzistuar aspak nÃ« SHBA, deri nÃ« momentin kur u fut vaksina hepatitis-V, e cila e tregon saktÃ«sisht epidemologjinÃ« e SidÃ«s.
Qendra pÃ«r kontrollimin e sÃ«murjeve lajmÃ«ron nÃ« vitin 1981 se katÃ«r pÃ«rqind e atyre qÃ« kanÃ« marrÃ« vaksinÃ« kundÃ«r hepatitisit janÃ« infektuar nga SIDA. NÃ« vitin 1984 ata pranojnÃ« 60 pÃ«rqind se janÃ« sÃ«murÃ«, kurse tash rrefuzojnÃ« tÃ« japin tÃ« dhÃ«na statistikore, sepse nuk dÃ«shirojnÃ« ta pranojnÃ« se 100 pÃ«rqind e tÃ« vaksinuarve me vaksinÃ« kundÃ«r hepatitisit janÃ« infektuar. TÃ« dhÃ«nat e kÃ«tyre hulumtimeve ruhen nÃ« MinistrinÃ« e DrejtÃ«sisÃ« nÃ« SHBA dhe askush tashmÃ« nuk mund tÂi shohÃ«.
Nga kjo qÃ« u tha mÃ« lartÃ« bÃ«het e qartÃ« se ky virus vdekjeprurÃ«s nÃ« SHBA nuk vjen nga Afrika, por shpÃ«rndahet nÃ« njÃ« formÃ« tjetÃ«r, me anÃ« tÃ« vaksinÃ«s kundÃ«r hepatitisit, ndÃ«rsa epidemia afrikane u shkaktua nga vaksina kundÃ«r lisÃ« sÃ« madhe nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n patÃ«n fut virusin e SidÃ«s.
Kjo sÃ«murje ndjellakeqe paraqet njÃ«rin ndÃ«r rreziqet mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dha pÃ«r bankrotimin e shumÃ« shteteve.
NÃ« vitin 1985 SIDA vetÃ«m SHBA-ve u ka kushtuar rreth pesÃ« miliardÃ« dollarÃ«, nÃ« vitin 1987 - mÃ« se dhjetÃ« miliardÃ« dollarÃ«, kurse kah fundi i vitit 1991 do tÃ« nevojiten rreth 65 miliardÃ« dollarÃ«.
PamvarÃ«sisht nga ajo se Ã§farÃ« masash ndÃ«rmerren dhe Ã§farÃ« ilaÃ§e e vaksina do tÃ« pÃ«rkryhen gjatÃ« viteve tÃ« ardhshme, kjo Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« fatkeqÃ«si e tmerrshme pÃ«r njerÃ«zit.
ShumÃ« shtete afrikane ndodhen para katastrofÃ«s ekonomike pÃ«r shkak tÃ« kÃ«saj sÃ«murje. Homoseksualizmi, shiringat e infektuar mjekÃ«sor dhe transfuzionet e gjskut kanÃ« infektuar prej 10 deri mÃ« 20 pÃ«rqind tÃ« popullatÃ«s sÃ« disa shteteve.
Paramendohet se epidemia e cila shpejt rritet do tÂi len tÃ« shkreta, pa njerÃ«z, disa regjione. Me tÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«n frikÃ« jetojnÃ« njerÃ«zit nÃ« AmerikÃ«n Jugore dhe nÃ« shumÃ« vende tjera.

----------

